# Post Your Band's Website! (myspace/facebook/youtube/etc.)



## TheReal7

anyone myspacers here? I just signed up and looking ot make some contacts.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

www.myspace.com/omichron &...
www.myspace.com/lordovchaos


----------



## telecaster90

www.myspace.com/ytsejammer


----------



## Vince

www.myspace.com/vincelupone

I'm adding you guys as "friends" as we speak


----------



## telecaster90

desertdweller said:


> www.myspace.com/vincelupone
> 
> I'm adding you guys as "friends" as we speak



Approve'd

I say one of us makes a Sevenstring players only group.


----------



## TheReal7

Added all you guys ... how do you get your own custom url? mine is like some stupid number. :S


----------



## Shikaru

http://www.myspace.com/projectkillbot 

I'm still trying to figure out how to cutomise the colours n stuff. I know the HTML, i just can't figure out where the crap you put it lol 

Also +1 for a seven stringer group.


----------



## telecaster90

I'll make a 7 string group then post the link here.


----------



## telecaster90

http://groups.myspace.com/sevenstringers


----------



## Metal Ken

http://www.myspace.com/thebroodwich


----------



## darren

http://www.myspace.com/hybrid7


----------



## TheReal7

Here is mine:
http://www.myspace.com/scottkroekermusic

can't figure out how to get something other then a ## url


----------



## Leon

http://www.myspace.com/jleonwilde


----------



## Leon

...and i've you all added to my friends list now


----------



## Vince

TheReal7 said:


> Here is mine:
> http://www.myspace.com/13397416
> 
> can't figure out how to get something other then a ## url



When you do your initial setup it asks you what you want your URL to be. If you don't specify, it assigns you a # that I don't think you can change.

Don't fret dude, 13397416 is still pretty sexy.


----------



## Toshiro

http://www.myspace.com/rgmetal


----------



## TheReal7

desertdweller said:


> 13397416 is still pretty sexy.



hahahahah at least there is a 7 in there LOL


----------



## eleven59

http://www.myspace.com/fadedbeauty


----------



## Shannon

Yep, click on the End Theory link in my sig below.


----------



## rx

http://www.myspace.com/iskim86


----------



## jakeskylyr

http://www.myspace.com/jakeskylyr

There is not much there yet, but I do have it, and will be posting stuff soon. Really just check my website JakeSkylyr.com


----------



## theunforgiven246

www.myspace.com/klumpamusprime no 7string yet, but soon....


----------



## Jerich

I would like to add everyone from this board to my www.Myspace.com/jerichBlakk it is a very good medium... add me if i do not find you! Let me know you are from this site...way too many Looneys want adds...


----------



## Regor

What is this myspace thing?


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Basically, myspace is an online community where people can meet, network, and kill a lot of time. For musicians, it's an easy way to get your music out to a lot of people. And it's free.

www.myspace.com/newarmyguitar

www.myspace.com/unavox


----------



## grimmchaos

http://www.myspace.com/aldog1330


----------



## Jerich

when we want to add or link together we should email each other through...MySpace with the title..."sevenstring .org add me Bitch" .....heheheh !! I get average 10 add me's a day..from wack-o's and there are alot of them out there....so it makes it easier on us true believers...after all...


----------



## SevenatoR

http://www.myspace.com/sevenator

Pretty original, eh?

LOL


----------



## Nats

http://myspace.com/jprg1527


----------



## TheReal7

Hey myspacers.... I just started a new group dedicated to Seven Stringers.  

http://groups.myspace.com/sevenstringersgroup


----------



## Laren

www.myspace.com/lipz0rz


----------



## Drew

been meaning to set up a myspace page... Actually did, but cancelled it after I realized what I was looking for was a band page, and not a personal page, lol. I'll set up a band page this weekend. 

-D


----------



## sepsis311

www.myspace.com/billyamplifier


----------



## cadenhead

www.myspace.com/cadenhead
www.myspace.com/cadenheadmusic


----------



## Scott

http://www.myspace.com/vaticband


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey

http://www.myspace.com/burtmunson


----------



## XIEmperorIX

http://www.myspace.com/xiemperorix

The pic on mine is almost 2 years old btw


----------



## Jerich

My Space is a huge avenue..



www.myspace.com/jerichblakk


----------



## eleven59

5 of our 6 shows so far were set up because of Myspace. 3 through someone that we met through another band on myspace, 1 that we put together with some friends on myspace, and 1 from a local promoter who contacted us through myspace for a last minute slot in a show he needed to fill (in fact, all communication for that one was done through myspace). The one that wasn't set up in some way involving myspace, was set up by the school program that myself and our drummer are in (Music Industry Arts).


----------



## Drew

ok, www.myspace.com/drewpeterson7 has been added... feel free to link up to me, guys, and I'll do the same as soon as I figure otu how.


----------



## Metal Ken

added ya ;p


----------



## Drew

metal as fuck, sir.


----------



## Metal Ken

I try ;p


----------



## Leon

goo! added.


----------



## CaptDUCKSexy

www.myspace.com/duckjon
www.myspace.com/atomicrevolution
www.myspace.com/jonharris


----------



## Shannon

Yep, I signed up yesterday.

Me: www.myspace.com/guitartheory
The Band: www.myspace.com/endtheory


----------



## Drew

I think I've got most of you - if I missed anyone, let me know, or just go ahead and add me. 

PS - I got added by Floater, one of my favorite bands. I rule.  (and check out "the sad ballad of danny boy" on their site, that song's just f'in cool)


----------



## Padraig

Just joined this I'll be adding all you guy's now.

http://www.myspace.com/shredobsessed


----------



## Ken

Just joined. http://www.myspace.com/kenburtch 

tracks 1 and 2 have already been posted to a thread on this forum, but those links will be dead. Tracks 3 & 4 are from the same CD, but are actually tracks 4 and 5. Track 3 has been omitted because only 4 tracks are allowed.

Now, who's on 1st?


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.myspace.com/dej915


----------



## nyck

myspace.com/alaskaband

add us or something haha


----------



## Ancestor

http://www.myspace.com/ancestorheavymetal


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

random blaonde myspace place

and yep, is there a 7 string community?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

so if anyone here gets some guy called dead babies on a stick adding them then don't worry...


----------



## maliciousteve

www.myspace.com/malicious


----------



## eaeolian

Division MySpace Page - several of you had already been added, and I've added a few more. If I missed ya, just add us!


----------



## Drew

7 Dying Trees said:


> random blaonde myspace place
> 
> and yep, is there a 7 string community?



For a moment or two I was wondering who that was, but then I put two and two together and figured if it was a guy named James from the UK talking about trolls and the number 7, it was a pretty safe bet who I was dealing with. Duly added.


----------



## D-EJ915

7 Dying Trees said:


> so if anyone here gets some guy called dead babies on a stick adding them then don't worry...


Heh, my quote on the myspace page says "Creator of the World-Renowned Fetus Burger" so I didn't really flinch when I sawthe dead babies. Fetus Burger = joke btw and I don't know if I made it up or what haha.


----------



## maliciousteve

maliciousteve said:


> www.myspace.com/malicious




here's my personal one too

www.myspace.com/maliciousteve


----------



## W4D

http://www.myspace.com/w4d 
http://www.myspace.com/downfactorband 
http://www.myspace.com/haloguitars


----------



## Vacant

www.myspace.com/trayenburke

yes.


----------



## Kris

My Cryspace Profile 

Add away!


----------



## DSS3

http://www.myspace.com/jeffdunne - my music
http://www.myspace.com/ancestralmusic - my band


----------



## Jerich

one of my bands....

www.myspace.com/seasonofmourning


----------



## eaeolian

Jerich said:


> one of my bands....
> 
> www.myspace.com/seasonofmourning



That's some cool stuff. I like gothic doom like that...


----------



## Jerich

like you should remember we had you guys open up at the Upstairs at the Troc a few years ago...but you guys all left before we went on....far drives suck after a late night...that's when we were a 9 piece...


----------



## TheReal7

I have a band account now for my music:

www.myspace.com/scottkroekermusic


----------



## eaeolian

Jerich said:


> like you should remember we had you guys open up at the Upstairs at the Troc a few years ago...but you guys all left before we went on....far drives suck after a late night...that's when we were a 9 piece...



Damn, I knew that was familiar! Yeah, that was the show with SBT & Hades, right? I just didn't recognize the band since it's a lot smaller now - well, and I was hammered by the time you played, too!


----------



## Jerich

Bingo!!!  Hades one of NJ true Cult style metal/thrash bands....Jimmy and Dan I still keep intouch with alot...and Matt from Single Bullet Theory..well I have purchased a few really good guitars from him when he was in a time of need...all i remember was your old singer right? with that Huge bandana?  (balding?)..and did you play 7's then  ? I did...I had both of my BC rich Beast's there!  i am comming down to your area this weekend to see A friends band at JAXX!..even knowing i hate that Club  .as always small world.


----------



## eaeolian

Jerich said:


> Bingo!!!  Hades one of NJ true Cult style metal/thrash bands....Jimmy and Dan I still keep intouch with alot...and Matt from Single Bullet Theory..well I have purchased a few really good guitars from him when he was in a time of need...all i remember was your old singer right? with that Huge bandana?  (balding?)..and did you play 7's then  ? I did...I had both of my BC rich Beast's there!  i am comming down to your area this weekend to see A friends band at JAXX!..even knowing i hate that Club  .as always small world.



Heh - I haven't seen Matt DiFabulous in a while - SBT played down here, but I wasn't in town. I kept in touch with Alan for a while after those Hades gigs - it was great to actually see them again!

The old singer was balding, yeah. The new guy doesn't have that problem - but the new guitarist does! I didn't have my Jackson 7 yet, so that show I probably had my '88 Dinky at - I think our other guitarist Matt had his CS Star 7 string, but I don't think he brought it to that show. I remember the Beast 7s - cool guitars!

Who you seeing at Jaxx? BCC?


----------



## noodles

Yeah, but the new guitarist doesn't have a balding problem. I'm bald, what's the problem?


----------



## Jerich

Guys mean No Harm..But i knew you said he was the old vocalist so I had to dig into it right heheh!!  
I always!!!!! talk to people i see with 7's I think i would have remembered a 7 there !! but to error is Human and I consider myself alot Human !  this just means we all go way back! Yeah Fabulous's head is so Big he doesn't even know it. good freind to me but i am sure he is not to others...I'd walk a mile and give up my last cigarette to someone, he on the other hand HMM..  



www.myspace.com/jerichblakk


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> The old singer was balding, yeah. The new guy doesn't have that problem - but the new guitarist does!



  Buuuuuuuuurn lol


----------



## Nats

http://www.myspace.com/jprg1527


----------



## kovachian

Yo.
http://www.myspace.com/drkevorkianjr


----------



## Matt

www.myspace.com/truthmatt
www.myspace.com/truthinmusic


----------



## Dark Tranquillity

http://www.myspace.com/december_flower

If any one wants to be my bud, sign up.


----------



## sepsis311

http://www.myspace.com/billyamplifier
http://www.myspace.com/sottovoceband


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

www.myspace.com/convictofmelodiousassault


There it is...


----------



## Digital Black

http://www.myspace.com/7th_moon​​Currently a work in progress​


----------



## wolfsd

Hannover Fiste 

steve


----------



## Drache713

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/drache713


----------



## Shannon

See my signature for my band's and my own MySpace accounts.


----------



## Cancer

http://www.myspace.com/vyral
http://www.mypsace.com/chapelblaque


...And my personal site (not so much guitar related just about me in general)..

http://www.myspace.com/cancerinside


----------



## DelfinoPie

Here's mine, nice idea about the 7-string players group.

 http://www.myspace.com/delfinopie


----------



## garcia3441

http://www.myspace.com/garcia3441


----------



## David

damn that's a lot of myspaces... added pretty much everyones, a few of your guys' links didn't work. I remember scott's was one of them...

oh yeah:
http://www.myspace.com/xmetalxlatemx


----------



## garcia3441

http://www.myspace.com/Fideaux

Put on hold due to illness.


----------



## zak

www.myspace.com/zak_guitar


----------



## kaanman36

www.myspace.com/spacetime
www.myspace.com/kaanman36


----------



## David

I just realized how old the thread is... my bad...


----------



## garcia3441

I'm going through and adding everybody as friends, so don't freak. It's just me.


----------



## Jerich

a Friend of mine www.myspace.com/santiagodobles he also has another link to another myspace from that site with a Awesome solo guitar Piece. Titled Santiago. He also Plays for Aghora......


----------



## that guy

www.myspace.com/powster


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I asked to add a whole lot of ya folks, so dont be alarmed if Pumples wanna be yer friend.... myspace/pumples


----------



## svart

see the myspace url in my signature, added some of yours allready


----------



## metalfiend666

http://www.myspace.com/metalfiend666

I'll be adding a few of you if you don't mind.


----------



## jacksonplayer

Jerich said:


> a Friend of mine www.myspace.com/santiagodobles he also has another link to another myspace from that site with a Awesome solo guitar Piece. Titled Santiago. He also Plays for Aghora......



I'm a HUGE Aghora fan--one of my favorite bands of the last few years. I wish they'd get that second album out, though I know their singer just left. Santiago's quite a good player.


----------



## telecaster90

You guys should add my band!

www.myspace.com/thevigilantemanifesto


----------



## Shannon

^ Wuss.


----------



## David

Shannon said:


> ^ Wuss.


 







jk


----------



## Donnie

Nope, just different.  You're all sheep.


----------



## telecaster90

Donnie said:


> Nope, just different.  You're all sheep.




And you're a pink elephant What's your point?


----------



## Shannon

I'm not a sheep! I'm a


----------



## Donnie

Cat... your a kitty cat. 
And you dance dance dance. 
And you dance dance dance.


----------



## Parka Dez

My bands one is www.myspace.com/thesafetyfire

and mine is

www.myspace.com/zeusnagle


----------



## David

Donnie said:


> Cat... your a kitty cat.
> And you dance dance dance.
> And you dance dance dance.


hahahahhahahaha!!!! I can't breath! oh shit, that was funny.


----------



## strychnine

www.myspace.com/thescarletepidemic solo / band thing
www.myspace.com/hesstrychnine me / strychnine


----------



## Durero

Here's mine:

www.myspace.com/axaladesign

must admit I've been turned on to some cool bands through this site.


----------



## BCrowell

Man, I've been so freakin busy with the album...  

I finally got on the band wagon for Myspace...so I'm up, after figuring out I want a BAND page, rather than a personal one.... Anyhoo, put four tunes up, stop by and visit. 

OH, and those of you I know from here I've send friend requests to, so just reply at your convenience.

http://www.myspace.com/crowellbrian


----------



## angryman

http://www.myspace.com/toneworld
http://www.myspace.com/dragthelakeband


----------



## BCrowell

Is any one else having HUGE "processing" times with myspace!? I've had my tunes loaded up since Saturday, and they are still "processing"!


----------



## Rev2010

BCrowell said:


> Is any one else having HUGE "processing" times with myspace!? I've had my tunes loaded up since Saturday, and they are still "processing"!



Yeah I had that. One song went up nearly instantly and the other kept at "processing". I deleted it and reuploaded it and it was live within minutes. Delete it and re-up it.

and my Myspace page, to add to this thread:

http://www.myspace.com/rev2010


Rev.


----------



## Mykie

www.myspace.com/mykie1


----------



## BCrowell

Rev, yup sure enough that did the trick! THANKS!


----------



## DelfinoPie

I can't actually remember if I posted in this thread or not but seeing as Shannon posted a link it in the new myspace thread thing I'll post my myspace again and put myself on the top of the pile  

http://www.myspace.com/delfinopie

BTW Vince, I put Trail Of Light on their as my profile song because its just awesome.


----------



## METAL_ZONE

private:
http://www.myspace.com/7stringplayer
my band:
http://www.myspace.com/showmeonthedollband


----------



## Nik

Whoa my bad I didn't see this thread. Sorry Shannon...

Anyway, I'm in need of some friends:

http://www.myspace.com/demx


----------



## Popsyche

Man, It sucks being a new guy!  Might as well add my stuff as well. My personal is http://www.myspace.com/wfkoehleriii and my bands is in the signature. I joined that sevenstringer group, and am looking forward to hearing some of you rockstars.


----------



## Makelele

http://www.myspace.com/metalmak

Here's mine! Finally got some tunes up there so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## angryman

http://www.myspace.com/toneworld 
http://www.myspace.com/dragthelakeband


----------



## Christopher

www.myspace.com/digital_whispers


----------



## jacksonplayer

Thread resurrection!!!!

Here's my new page:

www.myspace.com/councilofone


----------



## Korbain

here we are fuckers  

http://www.myspace.com/korbain

if u wanna add me, go ahead


----------



## bostjan

my neglected myspace page


----------



## Mark. A

www.myspace.com/mxmarcos


----------



## Korbain

added u mark! go aussies haha


----------



## Christopher

Addded all your asses (I think)!


----------



## Nik

Added you fellas.


----------



## Kotex

Behold! The ultimate myspace page
www.myspace.com/yourlyingtome


----------



## CL7

www.myspace.com/lokoproduktions
www.myspace.com/colombianoloko


----------



## Rick

http://www.myspace.com/rickwindsor


----------



## CL7

7420user, you got HZ's in your RG?


----------



## Rick

That I do.


----------



## CL7

nice. how do they sound in it? i had them in my old LTD but they sounded sooo bad. they were the muddiest pikups ever!


----------



## Rick

I like the way they sound. I'd rather have a 707 but the output is too high for my HD. Oh well.


----------



## Rev2010

Anyone here know how to send a message to all the people on your friends list? I know people do it to me but I can't figure out how to do it myself.


Rev.


----------



## metalfiend666

Rev2010 said:


> Anyone here know how to send a message to all the people on your friends list? I know people do it to me but I can't figure out how to do it myself.
> 
> 
> Rev.


 
On your home page (not your profile page) click on the "post bulletin" button. It's the bottom right of the 4 blue buttons which includes the "freinds requests" button.


----------



## Rev2010

Unfortunately the Bulletin doesn't message anyone so unless they check the bulletin they don't get the info. I never check the bulletin either. So I was hoping there was an easy way I can send a message to the 230 or so people on my bands friends list.


Rev.


----------



## drshock

myspace.com/icedcondom

myspace.com/dirtybloodone <my music page


----------



## rogue

www.myspace.com/the_metal_king


----------



## DSS3

Added all so far, but I'm still at

http://www.myspace.com/jeffdunne

No band page.


----------



## Drache713

Hey some of you guys have probably been trying to add me as friends on Myspace...I usually just turn down friend requests for people I dont know, but I didn't realize some of the friend requests I've been denying have probably been you guys! I apologize for this inconvience, if you want to be added as my friend send me a friend request and I will approve you, again sorry for the confusion, I didn't hopefully offend any of you. So again, if you want to be added as my friend, send me another request and it'll get taken care of this time. The link is below:

http://www.myspace.com/drache713


----------



## Christopher

Here's my new site for my studio / musical stuff:

http://www.myspace.com/digitalwhispersrecording


----------



## Digital Black

http://www.myspace.com/1eventhorizon


----------



## METAL_ZONE

METAL_ZONE said:


> private:
> http://www.myspace.com/7stringplayer
> my band:
> http://www.myspace.com/showmeonthedollband


----------



## Cancer

Greets, man... Links are in the sig...


----------



## Weirdbeard

www.myspace.com/Weirdbeard666
www.myspace.com/Stratejacket


----------



## knifetheglitter

myspace.com/knifetheglitter


----------



## Chris

http://www.myspace.com/sevenstringdotorg


----------



## 7slinger

www.myspace.com/denythynature


----------



## JPMDan

www.myspace.com/nachosncheese


----------



## Buzz762

http://www.myspace.com/fadingtoblack762


----------



## AbsentCurtis

http://www.myspace.com/absentcurtis


----------



## Oguz286

http://www.myspace.com/oguz286


----------



## telecaster90

www.myspace.com/colinpoulton

^My music page for when I get around to recording.


----------



## Josh

www.myspace.com/joshcurrier


----------



## dpm

fug it I've given in to pop culture.

Here's mine, currently playing around with it, pretty sucky so far

www.myspace.com/oniguitars


----------



## Papa Shank

I'll throw you a friends request Dan, I'm the guy with the cookiemonster profile pic.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I've just added a load of people here, so don't worry if you're getting friend requests from someone named Enraptured.

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/enrapturedeire


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

www.myspace.com/yngtchie


----------



## Ryan

Abominodium


----------



## Makelele

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> www.myspace.com/yngtchie



Wow, I didn't know Yngtchie was a member here.


----------



## Nick1

http://www.myspace.com/28162758


----------



## rummy

http://www.myspace.com/rummy


----------



## Regor

www.myspace.com/justdefymetal


----------



## nitelightboy

http://www.myspace.com/nitelightboy


----------



## 2powern

www.myspace.com/2powern

If you're a band, message me first, please.

Actually, anyone just mention you're a member of SS.org, saves me wondering.


----------



## Korbain

www.myspace.com/korbainmusic

and 

www.myspace.com/korbain


----------



## Shawn

My band's page (still in progress)~

www.myspace.com/flothru


----------



## Lobotomy

Implosion

http://www.myspace.com/implosionprogmetal


----------



## Rick

http://www.myspace.com/texamanian


----------



## Mykie

myspace.com/fatalhavoc


----------



## Elysian

hm i didn't realize i didn't post mine in here... www.myspace.com/adambath


----------



## Allen Garrow

http://www.myspace.com/allengarrow 

~A


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's my new one

www.myspace.com/abstractimpact


----------



## Ryan

www.myspace.com/abominodium

PWNT


----------



## OzzyC

<-----


----------



## This Dying Soul

Not sure if it was already posted but heres my band Event Horizon's page. ADD US!

www.myspace.com/1eventhorizon


----------



## Michael

http://www.myspace.com/mawdyson

Feel free to add.


----------



## Lozek

Me

Add away


----------



## Ror3h

My page:
http://www.myspace.com/ror3h

My bands page:
http://www.myspace.com/iremain

Add us


----------



## Pauly

Excuse me, but MySpace is being fucking GAY with me, I've tried signing up numerous times (using Firefox and IE just incase) and everytime I submit, I always get 'there was an error processing your request, please try again' x10000


----------



## Pauly

www.myspace.com/paulys_penthouse I added a shit load of you, hope you don't mind as I just signed up and want to look popular!


----------



## Nik

I had a hard time approving you, I kinda wanted to keep my friend count at 666  

Nice to see you finally made it to myspace


----------



## Sebastian

Me...

http://www.myspace.com/sebastianff


----------



## Jason

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=5823891


----------



## Firebeard

My Myspace


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

www.myspace.com/fluffy_hair

personal page, not a band, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Mike Martin

I've got a few as well....
myspace.com/mikemartinband (my music site, all things instrumental)

myspace.com/fozzytour (the official Fozzy page)
myspace.com/thedukerocks (Rich Ward's solo page, I play lead for him)
myspace.com/stuckinthemojo (Rich Ward's band Stuck Mojo, I sit in when I can)

I check out most of your sites today and sent add requests. If I missed you, please add my page! Lot of killer stuff out there!


----------



## abyssalservant

www.myspace.com/chaoticmetalrecords - my little indie label . . .
www.myspace.com/chaosangelslave - me
www.myspace.com/chaosangeleternal - solo blackened death
www.myspace.com/khazmmetal - exp./prog metal with AYB from ss.org
www.myspace.com/aryskbardic - ambient NSBM
www.myspace.com/1828noise - random noises

And those are just the ones I run . . . check out CMR for some related bands (some of which I play in)


----------



## Jason

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=5823891

 for new page..


----------



## Edroz

www.myspace.com/eddrozdowsky


----------



## Nik

I have 776 friends right now.

*YOU* could be my 777th friend  Any takers?

See my signature...


----------



## Brandon

http://www.myspace.com/expressivemusicality

that's mine!


----------



## THE VILE

http://www.myspace.com/burntfacejack

This is not my page, but I know the guys well enough and they deserve a listen.


----------



## HighGain510

Here is mine for anyone who wishes to add me too:

http://www.myspace.com/guitarist510


----------



## Shawn

Update:

My page is now~

www.myspace.com/shawncastonguay

and of course, my band~ 

www.myspace.com/flothru

I've added as many people as I could in this thread and im still adding.


----------



## Shawn

Shawn said:


> Update:
> 
> My page is now~
> 
> www.myspace.com/shawncastonguay
> 
> and of course, my band~
> 
> www.myspace.com/flothru
> 
> I've added as many people as I could in this thread and im still adding.



Added another page (so I could upload my music. )~

www.myspace.com/shawncastonguaymusic

I added a shitload of friends here too.


----------



## HotRodded7321

http://www.myspace.com/ragen2

http://www.myspace.com/thesongremainsinsane


----------



## iumentum

Here's mine:
http://www.myspace.com/alexandernygaard


----------



## Shawn

Thanks for the add, everyone!


----------



## metalfiend666

My new band: http://www.myspace.com/thedemonicsanatorium


----------



## Shawn

Shawn said:


> Added another page (so I could upload my music. )~
> 
> www.myspace.com/shawncastonguaymusic
> 
> I added a shitload of friends here too.



Scratch this ^ my official myspace is~

www.myspace.com/shawncastonguay

I just deleted the first page I made (was NOT in the "music" category), and kept my new page. This page I made was finally in the "music" category, so that's it. 


www.myspace.com/shawncastonguay

and the band~

www.myspace.com/flothru

I added everyone I could, I will keep adding all of you.


----------



## DangerousTacos

http://www.myspace.com/dangeroustacos


----------



## Steve

http://www.myspace.com/ibanez7s


----------



## crayzee

My MySpace:
http://www.myspace.com/crayzee42

My Band's MySpace:
http://www.myspace.com/simpathetic


----------



## Metalhead666

www.myspace.com/chicken_bob69

all of you should add me...

cheers


----------



## B Lopez

hell, why not

http://www.myspace.com/bobbylopez


----------



## Brett89

Well nothing extra here... you can see my ugly face and my girlfriend 

http://www.myspace.com/brettakos


----------



## Michael

www.myspace.com/mawdyson (Me)
www.myspace.com/sarrion (Band)


----------



## NiMH

Here it goes:

Personal (Filmmaker account)

Industrial Metal Band

Solo Electronica

Group Electronica


----------



## Donnie

Ok... so... against my better judgement, I created a personal profile and I think I got requests in for most of you assholes. 

If I didn't, then... http://www.myspace.com/donniehollywood


----------



## Naren

Since my band now has a myspace, I might as well post it in here:

http://www.myspace.com/exsanguinationthrash


----------



## circlejerk

www.myspace.com/venomousconquest


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.myspace.com/goatheart


----------



## HighGain510

I just got around to adding a bunch of you, so if you received an add request from \m/ Matt \m/ that's me.


----------



## Rick

HighGain510 said:


> I just got around to adding a bunch of you, so if you received an add request from \m/ Matt \m/ that's me.



Oh, are you Mr. Private Profile?  

I'll add ya.


----------



## TomAwesome

Old thread, but since it has a few new replies, what the heck:

Me:
http://www.myspace.com/7052087

Band:
http://www.myspace.com/pendingfate

Solo project that just collects dust 'cause I can't record right now:
http://www.myspace.com/murdermachine


----------



## AngelVivaldi

http://www.myspace.com/angelvivaldi1

yeehaw!


----------



## HighGain510

rg7420user said:


> Oh, are you Mr. Private Profile?
> 
> I'll add ya.




But of course... I had people running and telling my girlfriend (who doesn't want a myspace account... which is good for me, less pervs sending her messages saying "Hi n1c3 rack, send me y0ur n00dz!") constantly "ohh well so-and-so left your boyfriend a comment, she's a smut!" and I don't need that. So, I removed said people from my buddy list and changed it to private. Problem solved!  Besides, this way I know who is looking at my shit, if they don't have the OK from me I don't want them looking anyways! You sir, would have received the OK!


----------



## Christopher

Here's a new project I'm working on. I'm finally getting some originals down.

http://www.myspace.com/seasonofloss


----------



## Rick

HighGain510 said:


> But of course... I had people running and telling my girlfriend (who doesn't want a myspace account... which is good for me, less pervs sending her messages saying "Hi n1c3 rack, send me y0ur n00dz!") constantly "ohh well so-and-so left your boyfriend a comment, she's a smut!" and I don't need that. So, I removed said people from my buddy list and changed it to private. Problem solved!  Besides, this way I know who is looking at my shit, if they don't have the OK from me I don't want them looking anyways! You sir, would have received the OK!



Appreciate that!


----------



## garcia3441

Donnie said:


> Ok... so... against my better judgement, I created a personal profile and I think I got requests in for most of you assholes.
> 
> If I didn't, then... http://www.myspace.com/donniehollywood



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=101288&postcount=102


----------



## B Lopez

Got myself a music page, enjoy!

http://www.myspace.com/bobbylopezdjent


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

my personal one: http://www.myspace.com/warriorofmetal
my power-ish metal band: http://www.myspace.com/requiametal
my zombie-themed death/black metal: http://www.myspace.com/rvgtzm


----------



## Rick

Donnie caved in.


----------



## HotRodded7321

www.myspace.com/ragen2


----------



## GiantBaba

www.myspace.com/spinningkaratekick

pretty much the coolest url ever


----------



## Alex-D33

http://www.myspace.com/soontobees

here you go Scott. 

added you as well


----------



## thor von clemson

www.myspace.com/aftertheshadows ... my band.. WE NEED A VOCALIST!!
www.myspace.com/officialthorvonclemson ... my personal page.

Add my band to your friends won't you?


----------



## soldierkahn

www.myspace.com/soldierkahn

www.myspace.com/theglassdoor (my solo project)


----------



## Rick

soldierkahn said:


> www.myspace.com/soldierkahn
> 
> www.myspace.com/theglassdoor (my solo project)



How do we send a request? Gotta know your last name or e-mail.


----------



## QuarkSoup

www.myspace.com/iambeowulf 

Add me, just let me know you're from this forum.


----------



## Rick

http://www.myspace.com/timeisnowmusic

Brand new band page.


----------



## Nik

rg7420user said:


> http://www.myspace.com/timeisnowmusic
> 
> Brand new band page.



 first friend (just added ya)!

Unless you count Tom. Deleting Tom from my friends list was the very first thing I did when I started my myspace


----------



## Drache713

Might as well repost this...

http://www.myspace.com/drache713


----------



## Ivan

Nik said:


> Unless you count Tom. Deleting Tom from my friends list was the very first thing I did when I started my myspace



Me too. I thought he was spam. 


Anyways.

http://www.myspace.com/vezzza


----------



## Rick

I just tried to add a whole shitload of you guys. Time Is Now is my new band so it's me who sent the request.


----------



## Mail2JackButler

www.myspace.com/intellishred


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.myspace.com/promoandsales 

My client's new promoter.


----------



## Blexican

www.myspace.com/theblexican


----------



## Naren

That's a weird vid you got on there, blexican.


----------



## Blexican

You should see the other one I put up.


----------



## Bound

Find my strange music @ 


www.myspace.com/boundandvisceral


----------



## Elite

www.myspace.com/kautekeino

Just got my 7 string! ( schecter omen 7 ) In luf!


----------



## sex_art

http://www.myspace.com.sexart


----------



## Guitarwizard

we finally have a myspace page, too:

www.myspace.com/aurealegenda


----------



## Yoshi

www.myspace.com/br00talality

i sucked at spelling but please feel free to ad me.


----------



## Zepp88

I can't remember if I posted mine or not. So here it goes.


www.myspace.com/zepp88


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

www.myspace.com/fluffy_hair


----------



## Samer

Hey guys i just made a my space page here is the link
(im still working on it)
www.myspace.com/samersultan


----------



## Lucky Seven

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/ibanezrg7620

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

New site, to replace the old one:

MySpace.com - Fear of the 2nd Step - Illinois - Rock / Experimental - www.myspace.com/fearofthe2ndstep


----------



## cow 7 sig

MySpace.com - MORTA PLATOON'S MIKE - bunbury, AU - Metal / Experimental / Thrash - www.myspace.com/mortaplatoonsmike


----------



## muffgoat

Mine is MySpace.com - Curtis - 20 - Male - North Delta, CA - www.myspace.com/20bag

and my bands is MySpace.com - Muffgoat - North Delta, CA - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/muffgoat


----------



## Loganator456

Joined the group. Cheers!


----------



## MetalSir

TheReal7 said:


> anyone myspacers here? I just signed up and looking ot make some contacts.



MySpace.com - Marco Petrone - Padova, IT - Metal / Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/marcopetrone

tks

i don't know why, even if i tried to edit the post, the url is written in a so bad way..


----------



## Michael

I just made a music account. I'll get some recording done soon.

MySpace.com - Michael Dyson - AU - Progressive - www.myspace.com/mawdyson20


----------



## Decreate

Here's mine with a few old demos:
MySpace.com - Decreate - - Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/decreatehk


----------



## Fallen

myspace.com/fallenproject
and
myspace.com/sickprayer


----------



## simsklok

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/73623730


----------



## rlott1

MySpace.com - Conley Lott - Alternative / Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/conleylott


----------



## kaotik94

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/15894356


----------



## poisonelvis

MySpace.com - whitewolf - 97 - Male - REDDING, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/weirdofthewhitewolf...


----------



## El Caco

MySpace.com - Steve - AU - www.myspace.com/stevecivic


----------



## stuh84

MySpace.com - Stu - Extractminds - 22 - Male - Rotherham, UK - www.myspace.com/stuh84

and

Extractminds


----------



## furyinternal

My piece of MySpace real estate.


----------



## progmetaldan

MySpace.com - Dan Thorpe - Adelaide, AU - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/progmetalpilgrim


----------



## bobbyretelle

myspace.com/anihilus_planet_destroyer lol


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/233286256

MySpace.com - Within My Blood - Rio Piedras - Metal / Hardcore / Experimental - www.myspace.com/withinmyblood


----------



## ibznorange

MySpace.com - Max [GCFSU] - 19 - Male - TUCSON, Arizona - www.myspace.com/ibznorange
generic eh?


----------



## amonb

MySpace.com - bronson - Brisbane, AU - Rock / Metal - www.myspace.com/bronsonband

Still waiting for sevenstring.org to add me... could it be cause the tunes I have on my profile are old, shit, and weren't used with sevens?


----------



## Codyyy

MySpace.com - Codyyy&rsquo;s Music Page - Boston, Massachusetts - Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/codyyyn


----------



## CatPancakes

MySpace.com - Good ol&#39; James - 27 - Male - BEL AIR, Maryland - www.myspace.com/soadsoadsoad


----------



## simsklok

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/73623730


----------



## courtney2018

Here's mine:

ZONE39


----------



## MorbidTravis

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/213356815
MySpace.com - Prey of Life - FORT LAUDERDALE, Florida - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/preyoflife


----------



## Chris

MySpace.com - Sevenstring.org - BOSTON, Massachusetts - Metal / Progressive / Rock - www.myspace.com/sevenstringdotorg


----------



## twiztedchild

MySpace.com - TwiZted Child - 23 - Male - Burien, US - www.myspace.com/twiztedchild666

&

MySpace.com - Twizted Insanity - Burien, Washington - Metal / Rock / Indie - www.myspace.com/twiztedsanityband


----------



## biggness

MINE!!


----------



## kristallin

Me

and my guitar-less tuneage


----------



## Guitarwizard

ME - MySpace.com - Odilo von Ins - ZÃ¼rich - Rock / Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/odilovonins
BAND - MySpace.com - Legenda Aurea - CH - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/officiallegendaaurea


----------



## MorbidTravis

MySpace.com - Travis - 21 - Male - www.myspace.com/traviswahl
MySpace.com - Prey of Life - FORT LAUDERDALE, Florida - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/preyoflife


----------



## Michael

My Music page. Don't think I've posted it yet. Free feel to add.


----------



## MorbidTravis

new friend request


----------



## Eli14

MySpace.com - Eli [What Fickle Angels Are We] - 16 - Male - NORTH LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS - www.myspace.com/mflargle
MySpace.com - The Science of Sleep - LITTLE ROCK, US - Experimental / Metal / Electronica - www.myspace.com/thescienceofsleepar


----------



## Shotglass

MySpace.com - .Girl . of . All . Grays. - 20 - Female - London, CA - www.myspace.com/totallaurizedhotness


----------



## ZeroSignal

MySpace.com - Iodine Sky - Clondalkin, IE - Gothic / Industrial / Ambient - www.myspace.com/ruarcstokesmusic

Enjoy the music.


----------



## Alien DNA

me MySpace.com - Hammered Nerve - Sunbury, AU - Metal / Experimental / Thrash - 

MySpace.com - Hammered Nerve - Sunbury, AU - Metal / Experimental / Thrash - www.myspace.com/hammerednerve


band MySpace.com - Unknown Addiction - Victoria - Metal / Thrash / Progressive - www.myspace.com/unknownaddictionband

stay metal peoples \m/


----------



## petereanima

some of you got new firends requests by us


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

MySpace.com - Corporal Baphomet â¢ - 18 - Male - Goodlettsville, Tennessee - www.myspace.com/john_eats_scene_kids

You are all welcome to add me.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ZeroSignal said:


> MySpace.com - Iodine Sky - Clondalkin, IE - Gothic / Industrial / Ambient - www.myspace.com/ruarcstokesmusic
> 
> Enjoy the music.



Updated!


----------



## friendforafoe

MySpace.com - Friend For A Foe [Is Recording!] - Manama - Metal / Hardcore / Rock - www.myspace.com/friendforafoe2
MySpace.com - Crispy [Is Livin in the Sandbox] - 23 - Male - Manama - www.myspace.com/crispyearthborn


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

MySpace.com - â.Ace of Spadesâ. - 18 - Male - Hastings, Minnesota - www.myspace.com/thisiscolossus


----------



## Variant

My uber cool fucking Myspace page: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/360576940

Feel free to critique it, cuz I've not made much in the way of new friends 'n' ladies in my town town, Port-land... no interest as of yet... or maybe I'm just not interesting.


----------



## axechain

MySpace.com - BYOLENCE Recording An Album!!! - Tallinn, EE - Metal / Death Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/byolence
MySpace.com - Axe ( BYOLENCE is looking for a drummer ) - Tallinn, EE - Metal / Progressive / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/byoaxe
MySpace.com - SETHH - Experimental / Metal / Jazz - www.myspace.com/sethhsound


----------



## quartie

Anyone can add me, you all seem lovely. Famous last words for a round of gang rape...

MySpace.com - Beth - 20 - Female - Camden, UK - www.myspace.com/quartie

...and, course of, my signature is my music page.

Cheers!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/60939090

sure why not


----------



## ZeroSignal

quartie said:


> Anyone can add me, you all seem lovely. Famous last words for a round of gang rape...



Good lord!


----------



## korn2125

here's mine MySpace.com - maggots will never die - 22 - Male - Arkansas - www.myspace.com/mgb2125


----------



## Hawksmoor

Mine

MySpace.com - Wouter - 26 - Male - BE - www.myspace.com/psychowoody


----------



## svart

got a new band

Chronarch


----------



## Ryan

A new fun project lol

MySpace.com - The Blackened Trident Of The Dark Lord - The QC, North Carolina - Metal - www.myspace.com/theblackenedtridentofthedarklord


----------



## Andretti

shred: myspace.com/andrettizone


----------



## Anthony

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/98630843

MANDATORY BLACK METAL FACE


----------



## rgsuperstrat

MySpace.com - Paul - 32 - Male - Dust in the wind by, Kansas - www.myspace.com/rgsuperstrat


----------



## SplinteredSoul

MySpace.com - Splintered Soul - Dartford, Kent, UK - Metal / Progressive / Rock - www.myspace.com/splinteredsouluk



Anthony said:


> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/98630843
> 
> MANDATORY BLACK METAL FACE



"* Anthony IST KRIEG only accepts add requests from people he/she knows. You must enter either Anthony IST KRIEG's last name or email address to send your request."*



Variant said:


> My uber cool fucking Myspace page: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/360576940
> 
> Feel free to critique it, cuz I've not made much in the way of new friends 'n' ladies in my town town, Port-land... no interest as of yet... or maybe I'm just not interesting.



"Variant does not accept requests from musicians..." (Myspace 2008)


----------



## CooleyJr

MySpace.com - Untamed Evil - Little River, South Carolina - Progressive / Classical / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/cameronbarton2 is the music one.
MySpace.com - .Shred Technition. - 17 - Male - Little River..., South Carolina - www.myspace.com/rustycooleyjr is my personal one.


----------



## dream-thief

MySpace.com - Dream Thief - 17 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/fromthecradletodestroy


----------



## Ketzer

myspace.com/overrunbyzerglings


----------



## Loganator456

In my sig, or just go to:

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/320779029

Tell me who you are first!


----------



## Brendan G

http://www.msypace.com/brendangood
If you need my last name, it's in the URL


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/63028902
e-mail: [email protected]. I can't get that off for some reason.

MySpace.com - Stalking Sunlight - Trenton, New Jersey - Acoustic / Rock / Indie - www.myspace.com/stalkingsunlight


----------



## MikeH

MySpace.com - Boo-Boo - 16 - Male - 513, Ohio - www.myspace.com/wyldegibsonplyr


----------



## Lorenzo

MySpace.com - LivsfÃ¸rse MÃ¸rke - 17 - Male - Blashrykh, North Carolina - www.myspace.com/lorenzodarknesseternal666

Add me! I love to talk to new people.


----------



## Codyyy

MySpace.com - Cody Nygard [new: Back and to the Left FINISHED] - Boston, Massachusetts - Metal / Progressive / Experimental - www.myspace.com/codyyyn


----------



## Drage

MySpace.com - Agony of Deliverance - CA - Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/agonyofdeliverance


----------



## Josh Lawson

http://groups.myspace.com/7string


 This is the biggest 7 string group I know about on MySpace.


----------



## Scali

MySpace.com - Scali - NL - Rock / Metal / Pop - www.myspace.com/scalibq


----------



## guitarplayerone

MySpace.com - ÅÃMÄÄÄÄ¦Ä¶Çº - 19 - Male - STATEN ISLAND, New York - www.myspace.com/guitarplayerone


----------



## Foundation

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/8380428 personal

MySpace.com - Foundation - Louisville, Kentucky - Rock / Alternative / Metal - www.myspace.com/foundationhome band


----------



## Lorenzo

MySpace.com - Lorenzo(Guitarist looking for a band) - FLEETWOOD, North Carolina - Progressive / Classical / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/lorenzolookingforaband


I need a band to join!! I am capable of many different styles!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/36375676


----------



## loktide

MySpace.com - Christian (S.O.) - Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/loktide


----------



## jymellis

myspace.com/jym666


----------



## Marv Attaxx

MySpace.com - StarvinMarvin - 20 - Male - DE - www.myspace.com/starvinmarv88


----------



## Christopher

Here is my artist page:

MySpace.com - Christopher Bechtel - LA GRANDE, Oregon - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/christopherbechtel

Come on by and add!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This is me:

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/218384729


----------



## Harris

http://www.myspace.com/kathyishot1


----------



## PlagueX1

http://www.myspace.com/plaguex1

Leave me some rude comments or something.


----------



## Demeyes

MySpace.com - Shardborne - New Tunes! - IE - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/shardborne

This is the page for my band Shardborne. Check us out and add us.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

My new one for RAZAR GUITARS!! :chris: im still working on it

MySpace.com - RAZAR CUSTOM GUITARS - 25 - Male - CA - www.myspace.com/razarcustomguitars


----------



## gaunten

www.myspace.com/gaunten 

although. I never use it... well, add me anyhows


----------



## Marv Attaxx

myspace.com/starvinmarv88
add me!! now!!!


----------



## Christopher

Marv Attaxx said:


> myspace.com/starvinmarv88
> add me!! now!!!



I can't add you without either your last name or your email addy.


----------



## vilemetalvids

Yep I have 3.

HZA (my one man band) MySpace.com - HZA (one man band) - Portland / Southern Oregon Area, Oregon - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/hzaband

Official VileMetalVids: MySpace.com - VileMetalVids - 29 - Male - ASHLAND, Oregon - www.myspace.com/vilemetalvids

Official Phil S. (Personal) MySpace.com - Phil S. - 29 - Male - Ashland, Oregon - www.myspace.com/philipspringer

Feel free to add any or all 3.

Keep it fucking BRUTAL/METAL/ & TRUE!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Christopher said:


> I can't add you without either your last name or your email addy.



strange, i thought i switched that off 
anyways, myspace is acting kinda strange at the moment, i can't add songs and shit 
EDIT: fixed it


----------



## Christopher

Marv Attaxx said:


> strange, i thought i switched that off
> anyways, myspace is acting kinda strange at the moment, i can't add songs and shit
> EDIT: fixed it



Added!


----------



## lacrimm

myspace.com/falltheloss
myspace.com/lacrimm

progressive shit!!


----------



## flickoflash

MySpace.com - GearTalk - 28 - Female - Nonyabiz, California - www.myspace.com/geartalk_musicforum

MySpace.com - GearTalk - 28 - Female - Nonyabiz, California - www.myspace.com/geartalk_musicforum

MySpace.com - GearTalk - 28 - Female - Nonyabiz, California - www.myspace.com/geartalk_musicforum


----------



## SteveDendura

www.myspace.com/dendurasteve 
www.myspace.com/denduraband

We're working on a new album right now.  
Add me and my band Dendura. I've been adding a lot of you guys from this thread.


----------



## Methilde

MySpace.com - Methilde - 23 - Female - Leeuwarden, NL - www.myspace.com/methilde (me)
MySpace.com - Sincerus - NL - Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/sincerusmetal (mah band)


----------



## auxioluck

MySpace.com - Cuddles the Destroyer - 23 - Male - LEES SUMMIT, Missouri - www.myspace.com/cuddles_the_destroyer


----------



## budda

rob, i am totally naming a band "cuddles the destroyer"!

i also resemble a teddy bear


----------



## auxioluck

Do it, my new band hasn't picked a name yet.


----------



## NoIfCustoms

TheReal7 said:


> anyone myspacers here? I just signed up and looking ot make some contacts.


 Myspace.com/irishscorp


----------



## vampiregenocide

myspace.com/rosswildishphotography

myspace.com/the_troglodytes_666


----------



## renzoip

www.myspapce.com/renzoip

Myspace is dead anyways, almost nobody on my friends list uses it. Maybe I need to make new friend!


----------



## hufschmid

MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID CUSTOM BARITONE GUITARS - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars


----------



## ICX357

I have original music, add me!

www.myspace.com/jeffdavis04


----------



## Pollywog

Pollywog on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (band)


----------



## Wulf

www.myspace.com/draugwath (personal page)
www.myspace.com/runecast666 (a solo project that I'm working on)


----------



## TransdusksMoth

www.myspace.com/thanatos_simulacrum
www.myspace.com/transdusk

If you add my personal page just remember to mention you're on ss.org since I don't tend to add random people.


----------



## DaveJWeiner

myspace.com/daveweiner


----------



## Arsis

www.myspace.com/brandon_eatsyourkids


----------



## muffgoat

MySpace.com - Curtis - 22 - Male - North Delta, CA - www.myspace.com/20bag


----------



## Monk

237 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## sami

oÉÊb ÊÄ±É¥s É¥o sÇÉ¥ÉÄ±ÊpuÉs doÉ¥ÉÊÉ¹od on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick

Path To Chaos on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Band page.


----------



## RedMorfine

Timotheus Rossie on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## tian

After deciding to ditch Facebook, I redid my mySpace so it's looking particulary spiffy at the moment: 

Christian Tyler Randolph (Christian Randolph) | MySpace.com


----------



## Isan

MySpace.com - CTR - 102 - Male - TEXAS CITY, TEXAS - www.myspace.com/masterrbasser


----------



## El Caco

tian said:


> After deciding to ditch Facebook, I redid my mySpace so it's looking particulary spiffy at the moment:
> 
> Christian Tyler Randolph (Christian Randolph) | MySpace.com



Cool looking page, I wish I knew how to make a Myspace page look decent.


----------



## Slayer89

New Band's Page

My bassist buddy and I just threw that and the clip together yesterday. More to be up soon.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Dunno why I didn't see this thread earlier.. never go in off topic I guess 


MySpace.com - Kobrakai - 18 - Male - Fullerton, California - www.myspace.com/zimarocks


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Face | MySpace.com


----------



## Triple7

A Dark Matter(Seeking guitar and bass players) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## LadyKiller

telecaster90 said:


> MySpace


I'm there


----------



## leonardo7

Simoom on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ZXIIIT

My personal one
MySpace.com - ZOMB13 - 22 - Male - San Diego, California - www.myspace.com/zombi13
My band, Squirrelly Arts
Squirrelly Arts on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
My Side Projects
MORPHESIA (Official) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Electroclash Eclipse 86 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Other band
River Runs Red on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## BlackWidowESP

Nick Seckler (Nick Seckler) | MySpace.com


----------



## iabetesfo

AARON PRATT you can find me


----------



## Æxitosus

Sig has it.


----------



## Cyco Nino

Nino | MySpace.com


----------



## Broken

Garey | MySpace.com


----------



## Apophis

I just made one 

RoterCustomGuitars | MySpace.com

still in progress


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

www.myspace.com/aebassplayer
www.myspace.com/whenallislostct


----------



## redenemyjoe

Red Enemy (Irish Beef)


----------



## Kyo

Check out my band Relocator - we're working on an all-instrumental prog album and former Dream Theater keyboardist Derek Sherinian is guesting on it! 
Relocator on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Our guitarist (of course a seven-string player ) has a site of his own, too - besides Relocator stuff it also features some of his classical compositions:
Stefan Artwin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Cadavuh

there should be a facebook thread 

Ryan | MySpace.com


----------



## 77Barrettcore77

MySpace.com - Barrett - 19 - Male - Broken Hell, AU - www.myspace.com/bar_rat

Don't mind the mass bring me the horizon banner, hasn't been updated in a few months.

Hope you like the bands i support!


----------



## Niccho

Niccho I SHIT RAINBOWS <3<3<3 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

^thar she blows


----------



## cenobile

[TONNE] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

ICHOR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## November5th

A few projects.


www.myspace.com/november5th
www.myspace.com/deanjohnston5


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Keith Merrow on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## hufschmid

I just would like to share an online myspace editor I discovered last day which basically gives you the tools to do what ever you wish to design your myspace 

So I gave it a try and made my new layout in 30mn...

Just posting this info because I see some threads sometimes in which members ask how to edit their myspace to make it look very cool 

Create a Free website, Flash website builder & Flash MySpace Layouts


----------



## mattias800

Hardtwist on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Some Swedish metal influenced by everything from trance and bitpop to the Final Fantasy games. In need of more friends


----------



## Rick

hufschmid said:


> I just would like to share an online myspace editor I discovered last day which basically gives you the tools to do what ever you wish to design your myspace
> 
> So I gave it a try and made my new layout in 30mn...
> 
> Just posting this info because I see some threads sometimes in which members ask how to edit their myspace to make it look very cool
> 
> Create a Free website, Flash website builder & Flash MySpace Layouts



I'll check this out.


----------



## rgsuperstrat

MySpace.com - Happy 4th of July!!! - 33 - Male - Great white north, Minnesota - www.myspace.com/rgsuperstrat


----------



## Sorts

MASS IN COMATOSE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Matti_Ice

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/216785382 hit me up bro


----------



## Hawkevil

Chris Tranmer on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads My profile is new so feel free to add me!!!

A bit of groove metal...


----------



## Forresterc

Myspace.com/corbinforrester

North Carolina


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Dean (Dean Shannon) | MySpace


----------



## SerratedSkies

Serrated Skies (LISTEN TO OUR FUCKING DEMO) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rambo247

The Dreadful Hour on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
MySpace - Our Goddess Gave Birth To Your God (TDH) - 16 - Male - Shelton, Washington - myspace.com/41067339


----------



## Addie5150

Bhayanak Maut - ALBUM LAUNCH! AUG 4 @ HRC, MUMBAI! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Amidst the Chaos on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Gandalf1986

Gandalf's Project

It's my progressive rock/ambient project with my friend Emiliano, I hope you like that! 

Here is our first album sampler on youtube: YouTube - Gandalf's Project INSIGHTS - OUT AUTUMN 2009


----------



## Emiliano

Gandalf1986 said:


> Gandalf's Project
> 
> It's my progressive rock/ambient project with my friend Emiliano, I hope you like that!
> 
> Here is our first album sampler on youtube: YouTube - Gandalf's Project INSIGHTS - OUT AUTUMN 2009



yay!!! it's MEEEEEEEEEEE

not so much of sevenstring action, but we'll do better the next album


----------



## friday11

Reaper of Fate on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

go and check it out ^^


----------



## Maikh

Band:* Afekth*.
Genre: *experimental/progressive/math metal*
MySpace: AFEKTH (looking for a label) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

enjoy


----------



## mattofvengeance

MySpace - Matt "The Ripper" Sanchez - 22 - Male - we can&#39;t stop here this is Matt Country - myspace.com/bluntforcecastration


----------



## vrwze

Hi everybody


Sevenstrings riffage at Oroborus [Cherche Chanteur] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Hope you enjoy


----------



## hubbell1202

MySpace - www.myspace.com/162259336


----------



## Maestro

Hello all, you can find my myspace page here. I got some of my compositions and jams over there.


----------



## xenophist

Xenophist (Writing New Material) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

This is currently the only project that I am in. I don't actually check my personal myspace.


----------



## N-j

N.j on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Gitte

Just go to THIS NEVER ENDING WINTER.com | website coming soon and klick on the myspace button i would appreciate some new friends


----------



## whisper

James Mills's Page - ping things


----------



## meisterjager

Blessed Inertia on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Myself and the infamous Chimpspanner! We're aiming to get 1,000 plays by 9pm tonight - that would make it 1,000 plays in a week! 

It'd be great if you guys can add us and have a listen. We added quite a few of you already, and still working through all the pages on here!


----------



## omgmjgg

MySpace - cale - 22 - Male - fucking manchester, Tennessee - myspace.com/calexx



no i'm not straight edge. this myspace is super old


----------



## CrushingAnvil

omgmjgg said:


> MySpace - cale - 22 - Male - fucking manchester, Tennessee - myspace.com/calexx
> 
> 
> 
> no i'm not straight edge. this myspace is super old



That may be so but, you were....there's the door 



MySpace - www.myspace.com/36375676

And yes, that is an old URL but I still breed nightmares


----------



## Zamm Bell

Check out:

Mask of Judas on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads for some female fronted metal

and

Zamm Bell on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads for a random tune and some videos.


Does anyone else feel like myspace is dying out slightly, or is it just me?


----------



## Gitte

check out this page:

This Never Ending Winter on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

this is my band's page.

we also uploaded a new song


----------



## TreWatson

Carthage [ IS WRITING!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

my band.


----------



## CerebralEdge

hey, check out my band if you're interested/have time.

We Belong In Fiction(NEW SONG AND BLOG) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We play alternative metal, the songs on our myspace are our first two songs (the third one is a joke), we've written some different material since then, so take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## Antimatter

http://www.myspace.com/amon tobin

BE MY FRIENDS SO I CAN BRAG ABOUT HOW I KNOW LOADS OF AMAZING MUSICIANS


----------



## sami

I switched to bass to be in this band, check them out even if you just wanna add them as a friend! SOUTHERN FRONT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Dwellingers

Yo - joined a new band - recorded Bass for their EP.

- first track up - listen if you like old school mid-paced death metal w/ some grand sections melodic-wise. inspirations calls opeth, keep of kalessin, the crown etc...

Death Comes Pale - New track up! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

(the myspace is boring atm but its in the process of being redone towards Ep launch)

- oh and for you shredders out there, a friend of mine just recorded some instrumental stuff, really impressive. Listen if you dig that kinde stuff...

Thor - TWO NEW INSTRUMENTAL TRACKS UPLOADED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## george galatis

GioMilko (George Galatis) | MySpace


----------



## Thesocietyscum

Rasmus André (Rasmus André Tranås) | MySpace

Check me out!


----------



## trepanaterra

Hello

I have with my band /SHORTSHELL/ 5 new songs

We have 4 day for recording /with mix and Mast/ thats not realy perfect but we link our songs

I have recording with my Capelli 8 string (randy roads shape and Bare knuckle paintkiller ceramic) and my ENGL SE 670

our music are realy not standard /electro + 8 strings + voice /, no structure just fun...

www.myspace.com/shortshellband


----------



## Miguelsvd

For fans of Meshuggah, check out ROOKS. EP featured on our MySpace right now!






www.myspace.com/rooksil

add us and leave us some feedback!


----------



## InertiaEffect

InertiaEffect (Symbiotic/Self Image Uploaded!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads add me!


----------



## ddtonfire

I made one!

Perfect Second on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Sephiroth952

MySpace - sephiroth - 19 - Male - Texas - myspace.com/sephiroth952

Yes the age is worng i highered the age cuz i hate that private profile shite.


----------



## leapin

Add 'Aliases' - Aliases on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads - my new band with Pin


----------



## troyguitar

I joined a new power metal band, it should be fun. We have 1 crappy track up now

Battle Against Time on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I joined a new power metal band, it should be fun. We have 1 crappy track up now

Battle Against Time on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ChipShank67

Yo...Aging old-school, metalhead type here. 
Don (ChipShank) Madison on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads most of the tunes on there are a several years old now "Monolith" being the newest (couple months old, still a rough edit yet). I'm kind of back in recording mode again so with any luck there might be some new stuff up...someday. LOL

I've had an account here for a while now...but this is one of my first posts...figured I'd hop in here and say hello.

Later,
Don


----------



## Petar

Greetings to all..
Introducing my two projects...

TransakT.Inc
experimental/metal/electronica
TransakT.Inc on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

TransakT.Exc
experimental/electronica/ambient
TransakT.Exc on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


My personal page..
Petar Alargic on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Feel free to add, comment or whatever you're willing..

Thank you for your time..

Cheers..!


----------



## alex103188

Apsis on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## raximkoron

Sin For Sin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Anywhere from Southern Rock to death/black. It will be more apparent when we hit the studio again to get another batch of songs laid down with better production.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

myspace.com/drakkartyrannis


----------



## Hypothermia

Benighted Iris on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


my band, we just uploaded our first demo.

The music is a mix between modern death metal and djent typish metal


----------



## busiman

Come and join my huge group of bands and musicians and film makers.

http://www.myspace.com/busiman_


----------



## Taylor2

Icon (New Song : Virus demo) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## zephyrkillz

Ghost Riffer on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## James Blood

James Blood (James Blood) | MySpace
Bloodfeast on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Zamm Bell

Zamm Bell - New Tune on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## dream-thief

For the purposes of this post, 'I' assume the role of the average internet user. Which to you, convenietly, I am.

If people want views off me from posting here, It'd probably be a good idea to write something very short about their band with the link. Even 'melodic death metal' or something would do.

Because seriously, If i'm browsing the internet, I'm probably lazy. If i'm lazy, I'm not going to click on a link that could be complete chance, when there's a list of a hundred or more links here I could potentially click on. At the same time, I won't take the time to read an entire essay about a link before I click on it, I'll simply move on to the next one. A name alone is rarely enough to interest me.

I sure as hell don't mean to sound like I'm being personally harsh to anyone. Myself, I'll spend hours digging up new music from anywhere I can find it, and I know a lot of people on these forums are the same. It's just that Tom Dick and Harry don't.


----------



## bs_tritonus

Improvised experimental music with a base in metal and of course a bit jazz. Using Chapman Stick and a 8-string Roter guitar.

bjorn on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## jacob17

some my stuff

SWIS - New song up! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and my band disperse

Disperse (debut album coming soon!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

FleshBurn (NEEDS SHOWS) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

check it out this band is from cape coral florida. they have unique style and the music is constantly in your face, take a listen and tell me what you guys think


----------



## metalvince333

I dunno..the vocals could be better...still pretty solid


----------



## Necris

This is the second time you've posted a thread promoting your band. The vocals could definitely use work and the live bass tone is pretty awful.I personally am not of the opinion that an 8 string guitar and a clean section or two worked into what is essentially run of the mill death metal constitutes an "original" sound, but those are just my two cents.


----------



## Dan

Dude, if you are going to self promote then tell us that its your band


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You know, you could just be upfront about the fact this is your band. We won't stone you to death for it. The whole "they" thing is kinda lame, as it's fairly obvious who "Tomi Sarg" is when you go to the MySpace.


----------



## El Caco

I'd be embarrassed to admit it was my band too


----------



## cyril v

"_I want everybody in this place to go and NUT!!!!_"


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

cyril v said:


> "_I want everybody in this place to go and NUT!!!!_"
> 
> .


 that part cracks me up


----------



## AlexGuitarGuy

Dead End on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Alex Tollin on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

My personal myspace and my bands myspace 
Our band is currently chaning name (that's why it says Dead End everywhere on the page) but we can't come up with any good name, anyone that could come up with any suggestions? :O


----------



## Joeywilson

Eeons on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

add meh.


----------



## BrainArt

BrainArt on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


My "band's" myspace. Really, it's just me. Feel free to add it and shit talk me on there to get things done.


----------



## Deathstate

Chronophobic
My prog death band I do vocals in.

Deathstate
My blackened stoner death sludge band I do vocals in.


----------



## 808-ologist

Pupil on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

yep! yep!


----------



## Genome

Zodiark - NEW TRACKS UP! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Slaughterhouse

www.myspace.com/murderedbydistortion
Blood Shot Nihil on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Skies Of Redemption is Looking for a LEAD SINGER on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## JouniK86

Promoting my friends' band, which is fucking insane:
For The Imperium [Music video!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Contains extreme musicianship and "subtle" combinations of various genres. Recommended to prejudice-free rock/metal fans.


----------



## muffgoat

Here is my new band just formed like 6 months ago, we play 6 string guitars tuned to B and sometimes even Gb! our main focus is having a shit ton of fun and coming up with riffs that make our fingers do things theyve never done before!

GFAP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Here is our latest studio Vlog


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

myspace.com/imperial901


----------



## Nightcrawler

WAKE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Me.

The Atomic Ass | MySpace


----------



## Triple7

SWALLOW THE OCEAN on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"post metal" for fans of Cult Of Luna, Isis, and Tool.


----------



## Dan

Just realised i havent actually posted my band on here 

Midnight Realm on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

dunno how you could describe us really, were kinda in between Dark Tranquillity, Opeth and Hatebreed or something hahah


----------



## Sudzmorphus

my band 

Diamorphus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Julko

Cloud Zone on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
MySpace - www.myspace.com/461726397
Seed of life (split-up) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## habicore_5150

my MySpace page

not much, but meh


----------



## GalacticDeath

| my signature has the links 
| 
V


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Mike Vermeire on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Born4metal85

myspace.com/burndot


----------



## AcousticMinja

signature

|
|
v


----------



## cwhitey2

me


----------



## prh

wow ill be going this thread making some new friends, thats for sure! 

my band
|
|
|
V


----------



## Ytseman

Instrumental metal 

|
v
Reflect The Chaos- New Song: Quantum Decoherence!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## astaroth

Funeral Doom from Singapore! 

|
|
V


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Link is in my signature but once again here it is:
Bomb This City on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe

Check it out!


----------



## Hypothermia

You guys should check out Benighted Iris, we play modern death metal with djent vibes. Of course with 7s!


----------



## hauntedairport

Haunted Airport on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
experimental metal


----------



## Edika

New songs from my band up (link also in my signature now hehe!)

Semic Stains on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Thrash/death metal


----------



## exxecutor

Planewalker: instrumental metal with prog and jazz influences. We've got a vibraphone player to make things interesting 

Planewalker (new homepage!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
(i know, it's also in my sig)


----------



## peptopeter

myspace.com/inventthedark

best band i've heard in a long time. No doubt. Matt Goyra plays the ax7521 purple 7 string and some RG prestige with a fixed bridge, it's white. Never seen it before, anyone have any info on it.


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Echoes on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thats my bands myspace, i dont have a personal one, probably i should open one


----------



## Ænimus

Hey check us out on Ænimus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads we are a new deathcore band in the bay area. If you are a drummer or a 7 string guitarist looking for a band get in touch with us!

Thanks,
Ænimus


----------



## amfahim

here's mine:

www.myspace.com/amfahim


it has songs and everything!!


----------



## C2Aye

I hardly ever use myspaz, but I just updated it today and thought I might as well post it.

Sithu Aye on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Make of it what you will.


----------



## Dan-Enoch

www.myspace.com/enochmetalband


----------



## mao

We Are the Illusion

Metal (prog, tech whatever) from Finland. Feel free to add us.


----------



## Hypothermia

Deathember on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

3 new songs up!


groovey metal with a twist


----------



## Mr007

Apsis on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Metamurphic

From Wagga Wagga Australia!

This is my new band Porterfeild! Super group of local bands in it's early stages. Currently seeking a vocalist. other bands that we've been involved in are death as so we're seeking a more melodic direction.

There's 2 scratch tracks up at the moment

Porterfield on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Also spamming bands that this group is made up of

Leicohtica on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
NEMESPHYXIA (NEW SONG, Check the fuck outta it) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
AUTOMATA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thanks for looking Guys!


----------



## Ahmet

Here is my MySpace Page.

Ahmet Duvarci on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thanks.

A.


----------



## utarefson

www.myspace.com/landsbeyond


----------



## Padraig

Cold Distance on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## eZombie

Allegaeon - Shreddy melodic def metal

Allegaeon on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Ericbrujo

Last Wish Of A Dying Man - Metal

www.myspace.com/lastwishofadyingman


----------



## Phrygian

Fastlane Flower, band from oslo, Norway!

best description would be Deathrock with a taste of honey

Fastlane Flower on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Debut album coming out early 2011!


----------



## MasoTMN

TMN - Too Many Notes

Instrumental music from prog. metal to orchestral ballads


----------



## bassist9

Myspace


----------



## Metamurphic

Porterfeild - Progish Metalish musics from Wagga Wagga Australia.
Updated track. Currently seeking a for vocalist.
Check out our stuff you may be surprised!

Porterfeild Myspace


----------



## AliceLG

Hey there, I throw my latest recordings in here. Bear in mind that a) this is low budget recording (home studio, Line6 PODFarm and such) and b) I can't sing, so all tracks are "instrumental" for the time being.

LG R Harris | MySpace


----------



## DLG

Draconic - writing new shit! on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

for fans of fear factory, soilwork, scar symmetry, but with a slightly more proggy edge and lots of cool solos and keyboards.


----------



## vlad drac

I'm french guitarist and i play the most of time with six strings. If you want to know what i do, this is my space page.arnaud ruiz on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Viridian

Rope Jumping Champions (Hardcore, Punk, Metal)

Rope Jumping Champions on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Switch30

www.myspace.com/tripswitch


----------



## Petal

I did it Draconic! Saw that u guys are from Belgrade. Govorite po rysskii?


----------



## yidcorer

Sphereal-prog metal with electronica, ambient and industrial influences:

Sphereal | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Arkhanum

Fleshcarver | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## DLG

Petal said:


> I did it Draconic! Saw that u guys are from Belgrade. Govorite po rysskii?



njet


----------



## Kermes

Catabolic | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos 

Finnish death metal


----------



## cakewalkgg

www.myspace.com/erosioncode


----------



## Hypothermia

FIREBREATHER | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

one man Post-Metal project.

8 string Agile and HD500 content (on the newest, first track).


----------



## jihi169

Chaos Addict | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

currently Megadeth cover band, but not for long...


----------



## fps

my myspace is in the sig, the band is hard rock, some grooved metal stuff, a hardcoreish track, very diverse.

EDIT

New track up called Eclipse, would love some opinions, it's hard rock with hooks and melody.


----------



## polarizationguitars

Polarization | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Instrumental metal/electronic/jazz


----------



## il_matte

Downcure | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Metal,a touch of hardcore and tons of guitar melodies...let me know what you think of my music!


----------



## fps

You know what, no one is going to listen to any other person's music in this thread, so it's a pointless exercise. I will try and listen to a couple when I have time, but honestly myspace is so slow these days that I don't know when that will be.


----------



## LODO1234

My band is on myspace! Upon Collision | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Like us on fb! Upon Collision | Facebook


----------



## Hyliannightmare

They Dwell Beneath the Temples | Facebook

some one man band around here that kicks ass


----------



## HyperKinetic

Gregor Docherty | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

YouTube - &#x202a;gregordochertymusic&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;

much as I hate myspace - 7 & 8 String Insrtumental/Prog/Shred/Metal


----------



## klami

Gone Rogue - We play some kind of melodic heavy metal with 7-strings (self-explanatory!) Not totally happy with the songs that are online now (since Im composing most of it myself), but our newest songs are much better! ..and the songs online are mixed by Acle from TesseracT!

| Gone Rogue (homepage)
Gone Rogue's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free (muzak)

Also, be sure to check out our fantastic (not really) muppet show! 

YouTube - &#x202a;gonerogueband&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## MikeH

My solo project:
Nouns - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## remington

Hey guys! Sorry I don't know how to link something, but my band Blu Logic has just posted our first song off of our upcoming, full length, nonstop music cd entitled Blu Logic on reverbnation. You will like this kind of stuff if your into Tool, Acid Bath, Isis, Between the Buried and Me, Jimi Hendrix, and just about anything in between!! Very progressive, and keep in mind that every song on our cd is completly different, so no other song will sound like this, and vice versa. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Blasphemer

Maine's only instrumental metal band!

Capture The Sun

Capture the Sun | Facebook


----------



## Soubi7string

Wideyedaze | Facebook


that channel that video is on is all my bands shit


----------



## episode666

Chaos Addict - Megadeth cover band from Croatia

well, we were Megadeth cover band for the last year. Now, we started to do some of our own stuff, but still do a Megadeth show occasionally 

here is how it souns:

YouTube - &#x202a;ChaosAddictBand&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
Chaos Addict | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Chaos Addict | Facebook


----------



## Guamskyy

Untold Calamity- Prog Metal, with a dash of djent

I'm still working on programming drum tracks, but if you may please check us out. They're only grooves, and I might even make them into full length songs, but for now I need to focus more on writing and bettering my mixing skills.

Untold Calamity | Facebook


----------



## Goro923

My two-man metal band Death Perception... nothing great but I entered a local contest and made the compilation CD.

Death Perception


----------



## Fred the Shred




----------



## EraseTheRighteous

Erase the Righteous 
- Erase the righteous's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
- We're on FB. (search on our name)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Purge | Facebook


----------



## Rick

Verb The Noun | Facebook


----------



## trashed

Sieging the Sanctuary - Facebook


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

4ARM

Vitruvian Man


----------



## Ytseman

Reflect The Chaos | Facebook

Reflect The Chaos | London, UK | Metal / Progressive Metal / Alternative Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Soubi7string

new vid from my band =D


----------



## Forresterc

Full of metal bands aren't we?

With Black Jackets | Chapel Hill, NC | Alternative / Progressive / Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## The Omega Cluster

I find Myspace is outdated as a website/social network, anyone should have a BANDCAMP now.

SO, here's the bandcamp of my project. The two songs don't give a correct idea though, as they are in MIDI converted into 8bit, and that those two songs won't figure on the album I'm working on.

Instead, it will consist of a ~35 minute long concept song. 

You also need to know that I need a guitar player who'll be willing to record guitar tracks for the project. 
The requirements are : owning a 7 string guitar and quality recording stuff.
And that's pretty much it. Of course you need to know how to play because there is some intricate stuff there.

If you want to know more PM me 

The band page on facebook


----------



## Taylor2

Constructs | Facebook

Recording the EP soon!


----------



## Soubi7string

My bands reverbnation
Wideyedaze | Chattanooga, TN | Metal / Death Metal / Slam Death | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Batocanin

Members of Suffocation, Death & Disdained at one place! 

Check & Support!

Synesis Absorption | Facebook


----------



## The Munk

Former IMAGIKA and ECHOES OF FEAR members...

BombandScary5 - splash


----------



## Ripper1134

its somewhere in the signature hahah


----------



## Madrigal

Innergate (Croatia)







Innergate | Myspace

You can listen to our entire album: InnerGate | Reverbnation

Facebook: InnerGate | Facebook

Killer / Live @ SAX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Nk_DUTzDU

Contact: [email protected]


----------



## WideEyesOH

Whats up everyone we are Wide Eyes! Check us out on SoundCloud, Facebook, Tumblr, or Twitter.


----------



## widdlywhaa

Hi guys!

The newest group I'm working with. "Unspoken Triumph" just dropped our first EP entitled "Vindication" FOR FREE!!!!!

please give it a listen leave some love and some hate 

Unspoken Triumph | Facebook

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

For fans of 

The Black Dahlia Murder
At the Gates
Dismember
Carcass
In Flames
Soilwork


----------



## Evil7

Dont think I have done this yet.. I will just use the Album promo which has all our page info on it... Thank you to anyone who checks us out!!


----------



## RandoozleXxX

Hey check it out!

Okrana | Facebook

YouTube - &#x202a;Okrana Raw Teaser&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## MChadwick

Hey guys,


My band just release a EP not too long ago.

You can download it for free at ancients.bandcamp.com

If you like what you hear, just tell a friend!

Thanks!


----------



## Underworld

My progressive death metal band, Eyeless : 

Eyeless | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Eyeless - Eyeless | Facebook
Eyeless | Quebec, QC, CA | Metal / Death / Jazz | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Hyliannightmare

Wavedash Through the Onslaught | Facebook

mah


----------



## Demeyes

Shardborne. We're a progressive metal 4 piece from Ireland. We've got a free EP for download on our bandcamp, no need to put your email in or anything. 

Bandcamp Shardborne
Soundcloud Shardborne's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Facebook Shardborne | Facebook Hit us up with a like if you like the our stuff!


----------



## metal_sam14

The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook

Solo project, Aussie prog rock/metal


----------



## kent-ish

Under Oceans | Facebook

my band, any/all help would be very much appreciated. "like" us, take a listen to the track we have up right now, another up on saturday. thanks in advance.


----------



## dytfunkguy

Magic Jackson | Funk Music to Make Ya Shake That Thang!

check out the site and let me know how you like the music. thanks!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Fractal Artifact - (8 String. Ambient. Djent)

Fractal Artifact | Facebook


----------



## BrandonARC

Instinct for Rank | Facebook

8 string ambient progressive metal.


----------



## inmate

Here are two captured moments from shooting INMATE's first video. It will be released as a first single of their debut album which you can expect in the begining of 2012.






HEADBANGING!!!






Inmate official home page
https://www.facebook.com/inmateband
INMATE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Goro923

My two man project Death Perception...

Death Perception

We had a bit of trouble recording the vocals, we didn't find any sort of filter


----------



## Daniel_WTSBO_Lambie

Nice! A forum dedicated to putting your link up! I love it!

Well I have a new project at the moment called When The Sun Burns Out. You can find us at When The Sun Burns Out | Facebook

We've also just released our debut EP "Anathema" which you can download for free from When The Sun Burns Out

Enjoy everyone! x


----------



## MABGuitar

Hey everyone! I would really appreciate it if you guys would check out our demos and comment on the music(not the mix please LOL)!

Reckoning Faith | Facebook

Cheers!


----------



## Triple7

here is my latest project







http://www.facebook.com/Circuit.Of.Sons



EDIT: how are you guys getting the short URL's for facebook?


----------



## Sandesh

Myspace.com/serotura


----------



## Sandesh

Just came out with a solo project. Got a chance to collaborate with amazing musicians!


----------



## Djent

My friend's band:

A Motto To Live By | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Hypothermia

Groove.
There's Nothing Called Equality by Deathember on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Gemmeadia

Paragon!



Free Download: Paragon pre-prod.rar
Facebook: Paragon | Facebook

Hit like please!!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Encircle

Encircle | Facebook

Enjoy!


----------



## smithy000

I will add yours.


----------



## Oceanic

Oceanic

Checkout our youtube channel!
we will tell you how we wrtite our songs, among other things...

YouTube - &#x202a;OceanicOfficial&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## smithy000

Myspace


----------



## DANiMALxMD

i play melodic 8 string instumental metal. Check it out mayne.

Dan Dankmeyer
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dan-Dankmeyer/181530591875630


----------



## cedrac

Hello,

Here, 4 tracks of the band " Les Fils du MEKONG ", a seven string band from french riviera. 

Good listening !

Cedrac,
Les Fils du MEKONG


----------



## Kaem

Here's my band Humanity's Last Breath, we play Djent/Death Metal/Experimental/Hardcoreish.

You can find us @

Myspace: Humanity&#39;s Last Breath | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Facebook: Humanity&#039;s Last Breath | Facebook

Soundcloud: Humanity's Last Breath's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Bandcamp: Humanity's Last Breath

(there's plenty more sites out there)

Enjoy!


----------



## nicked

Superstarz facebook

We play funk! Check this out!

Funkey Medley Youtube


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Vena Amoris | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Vena Amoris (CT) | Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Alexjorgenson667

YouTube - &#x202a;SLUG Localized - June 2011: Moon Of Delirium&#x202c;&rlm;

This is my band from a show last month. I am the guitarist/vocalist. Kinda a douchey hipster interviewer, but that is life I suppose. 

Oh I also don't know how to post videos on here. How the fuck does it work?


----------



## xfilth

Semi-progressive rock:

Dead End Pawns | Facebook

Our first EP: Elusive EP | Dead End Pawns


----------



## RXTN

Deviant Tactics (recording full-length) | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## cheepy91

A-Pax and K-Pax | Facebook 

and 

Kris Flynn | Facebook


----------



## AilsOfWinter

Greeting, we play deathcore!

Myspace: Ails Of Winter | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

2 of my bands now on Reverbnation. 

4arm | Melbourne, VIC, AU | Metal / Groove-core / Thrash | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

VITRUVIAN MAN | Melbourne, VIC, AU | Rock / Prog / Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## maucke

Guitarist in the swedish metal/hardcore band *Follow the captain*

www.facebook.com/followthecaptain <----- LIKE US PLZ

www.myspace.com/followthecaptain


----------



## The ProfEscher

Not that I expect anyone to wade through 24 pages just to click on this link, but hey, it can't hurt haha

Escher | Facebook

For fans of BTBAM, Periphery, Meshuggah, The Faceless, Veil of Maya, etc.


----------



## sloafmaster

I just finished a solo instrumental metal EP called "Signals". For fans of cloudkicker, meshuggah, and chimp spanner. It's available for free on bandcamp: Signals | Karl Ridgeway. Thanks for listening!


----------



## AvantGuardian

My new deceptively progressive heavy rock band, Metameric:

Metameric | Facebook
Metameric | Seattle, WA | Rock / Progressive / Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
www.myspace.com/metamericband

Just put a few live clips up from our first show!


----------



## kpkrishnamoorthy

Hey,

My new(ish) band Fractalline - we play tech-death (more death than tech) metal, and use an 8-string Ibanez RGA8BK with Seymour Duncan Blackouts that I totally love 

Band members are from all over the planet - me and the bassist from Bangalore, India, vocalist from the US (KY), and drummer from Mexico.

Would love feedback!

Fractalline | Facebook
Fractalline | Los Angeles, CA | Metal / Death Metal / Thrash Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
www.fractalline.com

Thanks for checking it out 

PS - used to be in a band called MyndSnare for years and years, back in India - saying that so people here from India can connect the two and give up all hope that MyndSnare ceased to exist


----------



## Fujunk

I play in guitar in a death metal band called 'Human Sculpture'. Some of our infulences are Anata, Gojira, Insomnium, Between the Buried and Me, Black Dahlia Murder and Decapitated.

You can find us @

Facebook: Human Sculpture | Facebook
Youtube: &#x202a;00HumanSculpture00&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
Soundcloud: Human Sculpture's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Mikseri.net (Finnish musician community): Human Sculpture
Maihinnousu(Finnish musician community): Maihinnousu - Human Sculpture - Our World - Torn Down

Feedback is more than welcome!


----------



## Maniacal

This is my instructional website... not a band but who cares.

ShredTraining.com - Push your playing to the next level


----------



## SEvanStringer

My band Semuta from Portland. ME.
Semuta | Facebook
or
Search "Semutaband" on youtube.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Escalus_Black

Hey everyone, just joined this site today, my band's name is "Creation Engine..." you can find our first ep every by clicking on the band page widget on the side of the page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Creation-Engine/148380531872216


----------



## Viking

hey we are Lost In Dreams
we play our own style of metal

check us out. Thanks!
Lost In Dreams | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Lost In Dreams | Facebook


----------



## Sykkel Spruce

Jazz Metal from WA/CA

Look What Eye Can Do | Facebook

Look what eye can do | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

&#x202a;Gary Oldman is the man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## jsaudio

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

The Room Colored Charlatan Progressive deathcore for fans of The Contortionist, Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris


----------



## isaacbean

Damien Arella | Facebook


----------



## paleonluna

I have 5 Demo tracks posted up for my up and coming band Realms of Prypiat

check em out

Realms of Prypiat | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Shredzilla

Sirens Fall Silent:Sirens Fall Silent | Facebook

We are a Progressive Metalcore band from Tennessee. We just posted a new song from our upcoming EP entitled "In Our Darkest Dreams." If you enjoy us, give us likes, comments, and tell your friends!


----------



## myotherheadisnaowl

I play in a Progressive Tech Metal band called Atherial. You can check us out on facebook via the name, we have one preproduction song posted for our upcoming EP as well as videos of some other material!


----------



## jackfiltraition

Infiltraitor | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t4CJdIZSyE
We are INFILTRAITOR. we play euro influenced melodic metal. We have released two EP's both mixed Jonas Kjellgren of Scar Symmetry  



Thanks Guys!


----------



## Miijk

Here is our myspace! Only got one demo up but got a lot of songs on the way  

Borzalino | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Legend333

No Self | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

http://www.facebook.com/NoSelf


----------



## Pchink

I'm in a band called Curism, we do alternative/metal. Album coming out free in the near future! And a complete web site too...for now it contains links to our other profiles on facebook/myspace.

Enjoy!

Curism Official Website

Here is our youtube channel : &#x202a;CurismMusic&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Powermetalbass

Wotan's Apotheosis - Canadian Progressive Power Thrash (Prog Metal/Power Metal/Thrash) - London, On

www.myspace.com/wotans_apotheosis

ReverbNation

Log In | Facebook


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This is my friends solo project, he needs some help getting started. 

&#x202a;DanLeboPGH&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
DAN LEBO | Facebook


----------



## ENGL_89

Hey this is my band Entrosolet's facebook page, we are a tech prog band from Aberdeen, Scotland.
Hope you like what you hear, our 1st album is on 1st way shortly!

Entrosolet | Facebook

Cheers guys!


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Jedediah Smith (formerly known as I Hope You Freeze to Death) | Facebook

facebook page, for my progressive death metal band, Jedediah Smith.


----------



## Hypothermia

My band just uploaded our last demo we recorded before we disbanded to our facebookplayer, it is also available for free to download.

Contains djent/death metal from a young band stationed in Sweden.

And an Agile 827.

Benighted Iris - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## AstonAston

Check also our stuff. Hope you'll like it!

Lands Beyond | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## BlackWidowESP

Youtube


----------



## JouniK86

The Official ABYSMALIA Web Dominion


----------



## Soubi7string

my band just got done recording a song called ENGULFED IN FLAMES
check it =D
Wideyedaze | Facebook


----------



## Dark_Matter

Not my band but i'm going to rep them anyways.

Masons | Facebook

I'm friends with the drummer, I made a thread about them but no one posted in it and I'm not going to keep bumping it but I really want to get these guys some more support.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hey guys, could you check out my bands facebook/myspace and "like" us
Believe it or not it helps local bands with shows and what not.

Verendus | Facebook
Verendus | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Thanks guys!
Stay metal!


----------



## Polythoral

New band I'm involved in just put up our first single.

Arms Of Empire - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## Black Echo Guitarist

Black Echo | Facebook Check us out please!


----------



## RGnez_owns

Trauma | Facebook
Some mates of mine!^

Entrails Eradicated | Facebook
Some shit that blew my mind!^

Both Aussie


----------



## simulclass83

See sig .


----------



## Metalus

As The World Weeps | Facebook

Only one song on there, but we have some new stuff coming


----------



## shreddanson

https://www.facebook.com/NecrophecyOfficial

Currently working on our first demo...there's a shitty pre-production track that's just me playing along to a drum machine, haha. But check 'er out if ya like.


----------



## zemtflap

Hey all, I just put out an EP with my solo project, Dead on both Shoulders. Check it out here: Dead on Both Shoulders


----------



## Ryan Miles

Here's my solo project:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Why-Georgia/162171827193958

If you like the music, please "like" the page. 

Thanks!


----------



## HollowmanPL

http://www.facebook.com/CarnageInn

support us!


----------



## isispelican

Falling With The Rain's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## IkarusOnFire

Hello good people. My second post here - and it feels like I'm just pushing my music here, without adding anything...Well, hopefully, my band will add something great to your day!

We're a danish metal act with our EP "Nova" available on youtube, bandcamp, signmeto, facebook, myspace...probably more places, but I forget...

Anyway, the music is metal with progressive hints, no techincal wizardry but strong melodies done in both cleans and screaming vocals. We're also looking to hook up with band from germany, sweden, (anywhere near us) for gigging - or should you be anywhere else, we'd like to hear from you too!

Cheers - and thank you kindly for your time and support!

Oh...and the link

The Vision Ablaze | Facebook


----------



## Fabrizi0

Just going to post my band here! Hope you guys check it out!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Dimensions

[Dimensions]'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## AlexQ1993

Water&#039;s Edge | Facebook


----------



## slumcitysounds

go check us out at Faker518&#39;s Channel - YouTube or Faker. | Facebook

We would love to hear some feedback on our music, whether it be positive or negative.
Thank you in advance for listening!


----------



## slumcitysounds

slumcitysounds said:


> go check us out at Faker518&#39;s Channel - YouTube or Faker. | Facebook
> 
> We would love to hear some feedback on our music, whether it be positive or negative.
> Thank you in advance for listening!





ooops , here is the link for the video

Faker. - NEW SONG!!!....(Sufferin Suckatash) - YouTube



+++ here is our RVN page so if you dig us then please spread the word around...we will be touring the USA soon so let us know what you think...THANKS!


HTML:






<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzMTM5OTA4MjgzNDAmcHQ9MTMxMzk5MDg1MDEzMSZwPTI3MDgxJmQ9cHJvX3BsYXllcl9maXJzdF9nZW4mZz*xJm89/NDdkZDVmODY4ZWUxNGFmMThhZWE1MDhiMjk3Y2Q4ZjEmb2Y9MA==.gif" /><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="262" height="200"><param name="movie" value="http://cache.reverbnation.com/widgets/swf/40/pro_widget.swf?id=artist_1093039&skin_id=PWAS1002&border_color=000000&auto_play=false&shuffle=false"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><param name="allowNetworking" value="all"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="wmode" value="opaque"></param><param name="quality" value="best"></param><embed src="http://cache.reverbnation.com/widgets/swf/40/pro_widget.swf?id=artist_1093039&skin_id=PWAS1002&border_color=000000&auto_play=false&shuffle=false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowNetworking="all" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="opaque" quality="best" width="262" height="200"></embed></object><br/><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://www.reverbnation.com/widgets/trk/40/artist_1093039//t.gif" />


----------



## Cliver

I'd come in and introduce myself. Friends call me Big ole Dog on the count that it's been my gamertag for xbox live for years.I am a newlywed (been married for almost a month), and I work second shift as a metal fabricator. Feel free to get ahold of me and if you ever want me to be your friend, just let me know.


----------



## MicahxMayhem

Hey guys, I play guitar for a deathmetal band called Catharsus. We're from Central California. Http://Www.Facebook.com/Catharsus


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Blood Runs Deep
In a nut shell, we're making hard rock that is not watered down BS.
please like us/follow us:
Blood Runs Deep | Facebook
Blood Runs Deep (@bldrunsdeep) on Twitter
OfficiaBloodRunsDeep&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Hybrid138

Bacchanalian Bliss - *http://www.facebook.com/blisstx *
Ska with various influences. Prog-metal, Jazz, Country, Flamenco, Djent, and all types of other stuff. We have a trombone and a trumpet player. I use my 7-string on a few songs. We are currently writing more Prog influenced stuff but still keeping a Ska sound. On paper, it sounds horrible but we make it work some how  We have a female lead vocalist and I do backups and growl!


----------



## jawbreaker

Verendus
Verendus | Facebook
all likes are very much appreciated!


----------



## Seventary

Profania \m/


----------



## linchpin

I'm not really in a band, i pretty much play everything and its all for a bit of fun really, nothing serious but this is what i do and i love it 



http://www.youtube.com/user/EXMACHINABAND


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction

ReverbNation - Search

and if you like it check our fb page out!

http://http://www.facebook.com/belowakheron


----------



## mbyoung21

Hello, if you have time please check out Depths | Facebook and like the page, we are trying to get some exposure. Also, download our 2 free tracks of our facebook bandpage. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## jawbreaker

Verendus | Facebook


----------



## gastoncba

I think bandcamp is great, we have our 2 albums there, in FLAC! You can listen there to them, download them and there is no ads as far as i know...

Bandcamp: Devius
Myspace: Devius &#40;Recording New Music&#41; | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Reverbnation: Devius | Cordoba, AR | Metal / Progressive / Death Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Facebook: Devius Metal Argentina | Facebook


----------



## Dennyism

Wow! Looks like we have a LOT of talent on here, so I will get to "Like" everyone, but it may take a little bit.

Here's ours. We're in the band building phase now, so nothing too special yet. Feedback is always welcome. My Own Vice | Facebook


----------



## inmate

Hey boyz and girls!!!

We haven't been around much this time due to holiday times  but we sure have some new things for ya!!!
I want to share this clip with you which is from photoshooting for cover. We had a great time 

Hope you will enjoy it!!!

PS: Subtitles aren't so '' explicit '', we didn't wanna do any damage 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150237024072946


Official site: Inmate official home page
Myspace site: INMATE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Facebook site: INMATE | Facebook


----------



## denkadoll

hey guys! check out my band called Cedron at 
Cedron | Facebook
CEDRON | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

and watch our music video at


----------



## IAMTHESQUALL

Hey guys, I play guitar for a progressive/technical metal band called It Screamed Demise! Our main influences are bands like Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, After the Burial, The Faceless, August Burns Red, Within the Ruins etc... so if you're into that kinda stuff check us out on facebook or soundcloud at the links posted below!
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

http://soundcloud.com/itscreameddemise


----------



## denkadoll

check this out! 
Cedron on Spotify


----------



## CollapseMoe

Whats up guys kinda new to this site. check out my band Collapse Unconscious from Central NJ. Facebook.com/Collapseunconscious let us know what you think!


----------



## ACE IT UP

Progressive Metal act from Mesa, AZ. Just got finished putting our debut EP together, check us out, tell us what you think!! \m/

A Distant Calm | Facebook


----------



## MivGabriel

www.myspace.com/missinginvenice

www.missinginvenic.com


----------



## musikizlife

Collapse Unconscious | Facebook


----------



## afireinside3241

I just joined the band Ascensions.
For fans of For the Fallen Dreams, The Ghost Inside, Bury Your Dead.
Ascensions | Facebook
Ascensions on PureVolume


----------



## inmate

Hey there MATES!!!

Parkway Drive visited our lil country on 11.7 this year and the concert was PURE awsomness!!!!!

We took a friendly photo with frontman Winston who is a great guy!!!







And on this video, you can see our friend getting FACEPLANT (1:35)!!! Winstons reaction is EPIC!!!! 

PARKWAY DRIVE FACEPLANT!!! 

Official site: Inmate official home page
Myspace site: INMATE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Facebook site: INMATE | Facebook


----------



## Welsh_shredder

Hey guys can you check out my band "Gates of Elysium" It's only a one man project at the moment but I'm looking for members. Anyway, it would awesome if you could check us/me out

Gates of Elysium | Facebook

For fans of Sikth, Meshuggah, Periphery and so on...


----------



## alen_ws

Impulse | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Inazone

Somehow, I never got around to posting my band's website:

www.UNDER-EDEN.net

Melodeathrashenanigans, pretty much. A hint of Hypocrisy, a dash of Darkane, etc.


----------



## OhMyGoliath

afireinside3241 said:


> I just joined the band Ascensions.
> For fans of For the Fallen Dreams, The Ghost Inside, Bury Your Dead.
> Ascensions | Facebook
> Ascensions on PureVolume


Sounds legit dude. i just liked.


----------



## grim505

heres some home studio recorded stuff but EP coming soon!!!
Seven Urges - Home
Seven Urges | Facebook


----------



## J-Dub

Hey guys! If any of you are fans of Progressive/Metal/Heavy Rock and enjoy listening to bands like Opeth, Tool, Meshuggah and Mastadon, check out my band Color of Aum - 

Color Of Aum | Facebook
ColorOfAum&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Color Of Aum's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And for those that want to check out some video real quick - 





And for anyone interested we finished recording our debut this past August and this is the last video installment of our recording experience!


----------



## mikecallaway

http://www.facebook.com/twoblackhelicopters 

some sort of noisey grindcore.


----------



## Kride

*SPAM*alicious









Download the EP from these links. Lyrics etc artwork is included.
Unsphered-Katharsis_EP_2011.zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/536880/Unsphered-Katharsis_EP_2011.zip


Streaming at Soundcloud
Unsphered - Katharsis EP by Unsphered on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Unsphered @ Facebook.com



SPREAD THE WORD! 


Feedback etc is always welcome


----------



## Ytseman

Check us out:
https://www.facebook.com/ReflectTheChaos


And here is a instrumental version of the latest song we've been working on:


----------



## cypher_xl

KOLBENFAUST from Malaysia. DOWNLOAD our live demo from the link there. EP in the works, ETA December 2011!
Kolbenfaust | Facebook


----------



## Heineken

Hey dudes,

To celebrate selling out the printed copies of our EP, we figured why not give away the MP3's.

All we ask in return is that you go to our Facebook page and LIKE us, CHEERS!
Goliath (519) | Facebook
Goliath (519) | Myspace


Goliath - Funweiser (EP)
CLICK TO BEGIN DOWNLOAD







Here's a video a friend put together for us for our song "Facebreaker":


----------



## Lynton

My band Entrails Eradicated live

My other band Malignant Monster Live


----------



## gotnothing

The Baltic Sea(Progressive/Post Rock):
The Baltic Sea


----------



## apeswithhobbies

Hi

I'm a newbie, so apologies for the shameless plug. I've released a collection of my least objectionable recordings from this year as an "album" which you can download for free from Bandcamp



It's progressive metal. Well, maybe. 

Cheers

J


----------



## Darkstar124

Jump on it, gents. Lemme know how ya like it.

StrongmanMusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## fullofgutz

Exercium 

Exercium | Facebook

take a look at the upcoming ep




Thrash Metal


----------



## JamesM

Some of you have heard of me, some of you have not.

_*Cloudyhead!*_


Facebook.com/Cloudyheadmusic
Cloudyhead.bandcamp.com
Cloudyhead.bigcartel.com


Drop me a line some time, I'd love to chit-chat!


----------



## SomeChump

So, I've been starting up my new band, "Hopes Held High."

Hopes Held High - BandPage | Facebook

And I like it so much, I just constantly listen to it. Is that a bad thing? lol

Normally I write a couple songs, listen to it a couple times, and be done with it. But I really enjoy the style I'm writing, So I listen to it all the time.

I don't know.


----------



## Murmel

I don't think it's a bad thing. I've written a few tunes that I actually really enjoy, even though they only exist in Guitar Pro so far


----------



## The Reverend

I'm not gonna lie, I've always been a sucker for my own music. I'll play it over and over, and never get tired of it, at least until some time passes and I make something I feel is better. 

If I'm normal, than I guess it can be assumed that most people are the same? It would strike me as odd to hear of an artist who didn't like their work, either old or current.


----------



## SomeChump

The Reverend said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I've always been a sucker for my own music. I'll play it over and over, and never get tired of it, at least until some time passes and I make something I feel is better.
> 
> If I'm normal, than I guess it can be assumed that most people are the same? It would strike me as odd to hear of an artist who didn't like their work, either old or current.



Good point man.  Well put. I don't know why the hell I would write music I don't even like. Lol. (So that's what selling out is?) Hahaha.


----------



## Dvaienat

No, there's nothing wrong with enjoying your own music. I would never write music that I wouldn't like to listen to.


----------



## gunch

That's a pretty good sign, because the hardest person to please with creative endeavors is usually yourself.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

not a bad thing at all? why else would you be playing?


----------



## New Age Moron

It's pretty bad if you don't


----------



## DLG

I listen to the finished product a shitload for about three days once it's done and then never play it again. at that point it's months of writing, weeks of recording, and more weeks of listening to mixes and then you are completely and utterly sick of the song.


----------



## avenger

silverabyss said:


> That's a pretty good sign, because the hardest person to please with creative endeavors is usually yourself.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That's a good thing, I would think. Why would you want to make music that you, the creator, doesn't like?


----------



## loktide

i think it's natural thing. it shows the narcissistic nature of musicians


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yes, it is. Quit music immediately. Enjoying your own work is a sin.


----------



## SirMyghin

If you can write stuff you actually like, you must be doing pretty good overall. So keep it up


----------



## MaxOfMetal

While being a tortured artist whose vision is so grandiose that they're never happy with their own material so everything is a disappointment because they feel they don't have the skill/tools/soul/whatever, is in so much vogue these days.

It's 100% fine to love your work. Every musician should, that's the point of playing.


----------



## KingAenarion

MaxOfMetal said:


> While being a tortured artist whose vision is so grandiose that they're never happy with their own material so everything is a disappointment because they feel they don't have the skill/tools/soul/whatever, is in so much vogue these days.
> 
> It's 100% fine to love your work. Every musician should, that's the point of playing.



This...

If you can't enjoy it, how in any universe can you expect others to like it. You may get sick of your own stuff, but if you don't like it in the first place, then you're doin it wrong.


----------



## datalore

SomeChump said:


> And I like it so much, I just constantly listen to it. Is that a bad thing?



Not at all. My primary goal in music is to make music that I want to listen to.


----------



## Duelbart

Wait what, that's like asking if it's bad that you love your girlfriend, or if it's bad that your clothes really fit you


----------



## BMU

I'll listen to the latest things I've done over and over, constantly skipping back to it to reference against whoever was on my iPod. It's a pathologically screwed up combination of narcissism and self-criticism.


----------



## Blasphemer

I'm in the same boat, man. Dont feel bad about it. How I look at it is that I write music that I like to hear and that makes me feel. If you're not getting that out of your own tunes, they why write them?


----------



## ghostred7

I'd love to love my own music, or even my band....consider yourself lucky. There are some of us stuck so far down into a rut that we hate our own music AND our cover band. I used to love what I wrote. It's a blessing to please yourself, your hardest critic.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I always thought people wrote music for themselves...

I mean why wouldn't you love what you write? Why would you write something you didn't care for? 

I've always looked at it from the perspective of "This is music for ME. If other people like it, great!"


----------



## AdamWasilla

I'm currently in a phase where I'm only listening to my own music or the music of close friends. I never kept journals or photographs, music as journal entires always made the most sense. Super nostalgia engaged.

Either that or Billie Holiday - getting way into her again, but I digress, haha.


----------



## guitareben

Its a great thing!!! The most annoying thing i find when i write music is that i DON'T like it. And, also, as far as i can see, isn't the point of writing music to write it for yourself? Thats my outlook on it anyway ^^ (other people may have diff opinions... but i reckon the best music comes out when the artist really likes it etc  )


----------



## ZXIIIT

I love what I've created musically, it may not be as polished, produced, clear, EQ'd, compressed or technical as what I listen to, but it's something I created and has sentimental value to me, regardless of what anyone else might think of it.

Plus I write music to please myself primarily, so I love listening to it to make changes, see how I've progressed and relive what I felt when I wrote it.


----------



## Murmel

Duelbart said:


> or if it's bad that your clothes really fit you



Considering that most metalheads wear clothes that are actually too large....


----------



## Goatfork

Lamb of God said in one of their documentaries that one of the main reasons why they started making music is because it was just about impossible to go out to a record store and pick up a GOOD metal album at the time, so they decided to make music that they themselves would listen to.

Whether it's actually true or not, I don't know. Either way the message hold water.


----------



## eaeolian

DLG said:


> I listen to the finished product a shitload for about three days once it's done and then never play it again. at that point it's months of writing, weeks of recording, and more weeks of listening to mixes and then you are completely and utterly sick of the song.



QFT. I can just now listen to our 2nd disc. It came out in 1998.


----------



## huhngott

*Hey guys. I'm here asking for your help. I've created my profile recently and i need some likes! I am recording an album and will release it on 2012, please listen to the preview of the song i've got there, i would say the music i'm playing is sort of Animals as Leaders? You tell me 
Thanks, best regards!*

* Living Impressions - Wall | Facebook*


----------



## SomeChump

Hopes Held High | Facebook

Like my page!


----------



## awesomeaustin

Home


----------



## bazsa1

Guest Solos Attila Voros (Nevermore):


Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/bloodyrootsband


----------



## inmate

Hey Mates!!!

Recording for the album is finished!!! Only re-amping and master needs to be done!!!







Here is a short clip from recoring vocals 




MORE COMMING SOON!!!

Official site: Inmate official home page
Myspace site: INMATE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Facebook site: INMATE | Facebook


----------



## Swedjent

Here's a link to my band's Facebook Bandpage where you can find some tracks. 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

In case you don't have facebook, voila:
I AM LEGION | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

I'm bad at subgenres and can't really tell what we play. I suppose it's a mix of different influences and creativities in the band.


----------



## metal tom 94

check out eyeballs and pyramids at Eyeballs and Pyramids | Facebook

also check out or new song here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ-fzzjYWaI


----------



## RGD MIKE

Here's the facebook page for my band, Logistic Slaughter. Free demo download.

Logistic Slaughter | Facebook


----------



## Force

Ilium | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Ilium Store

The new album............






















This is off our 2nd album 'Permian Dusk'


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My singularity: DBartko's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Selfish Needy Creatures

*selfishneedycreatures.com*

*Facebook*

*Youtube*

*Reverb Nation*

*iTunes*

​


----------



## huhngott

Living Impressions | Facebook

start following me  i'm recording an album to be out soon.


----------



## Rasmushemse

Hey guys, check out our three song EP. 

Means End | Facebook

We are working on a full length album right now.

Cheers 

/Rasmus Hemse


----------



## kdotx

...from the debut album...


----------



## gaunten

we just updated our homepage a little, the album was released this spring, and there's another one being released pretty soon, and another one soon recorded that will hopefully be released next spring. yea, our writer is quite overproductive...

Nattsmyg


----------



## Santuzzo

Here is my website, there are some tunes in the music section that I play with my metal trio, which at the moment is looking for a drummer (since our last drummer left the band about a month ago).


----------



## Shredkev88

Hey,
feel free to check this out Effacement of a Witch | Facebook


----------



## evolusean13

Flux Conspiracy. Metalcore/Deathcore from Hudson/Bergen County, NJ
Flux Conspiracy | Facebook

Here's a performance of us playing in Clifton, NJ.
Enjoy!


----------



## nec

Hey guys, I'm Nec, guitarrist from Nebeda. We are a Melodic Progressive Death Metal band from Santiago de Chile, South America.

Come and check out our song "Deeply Insulted" (Instrumental version) from our up coming EP.
just go to: Nebeda's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


We are working very hard on the release and other stuff related. We have a video on the way too!.

So if you like what you've heard, come and give us a "like" on our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/nebeda.band (working now!!), so you can stay in tune with the news and catch up with the new coming tracks.

Cya!!!!...


----------



## inmate

THIS IS IT PEOPLE!!!! 

15. OKTOBER, THE DAY WE RISE UP!!!



Official site: Inmate official home page
Myspace site: INMATE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Facebook site: INMATE | Facebook


----------



## The Uncreator

Here is my band Lascaille's Shroud. Progressive/ Death Metal with heavy sci-fi influences and such.

Lascaille&#039;s Shroud - BandPage | Facebook

http://soundcloud.com/lascailles-shroudhttp://soundcloud.com/lascailles-shroud


----------



## simulclass83

Would really appreciate it if you could go like my FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/eclipsis.us
Thank you!


----------



## MAISO

Check it out if you got time! =]

Arcana - Force of Nature - YouTube


Arcana - Wall | Facebook


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

*Blaskhyrt - Italian Brutal Death Metal*

Blaskhyrt | Facebook
Blaskhyrt | Reggio Emilia, RE, IT | Metal / Death / Brutal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation







---LOOKING FOR A LABEL---


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

If you have some free time, I'd love for you to check out Bob Pokrzywa (Music) | Facebook for a bunch of free downloads of my acoustic fingerstyle songs! you can also subscribe to BobPokrzywaMusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube

thanks so much, I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## dave6

Hey dudes..checkout and subscribe at Aenomy618&#39;s Channel - YouTube and like us Aenomy | Facebook 

We'd appreciate it


----------



## C2Aye

Already got a thread going in the 'Recording Studio' section, but thought I may as well post here.

So yeah, you can download my album 'Cassini' from Bandcamp for free 

Bandcamp - Sithu Aye

If you like what you hear, then please 'like' me on facebook!

Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

View attachment 22351

Things Unsaid
Facebook > Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Website > Wix.com ThingsUnsaid created by residentofevil54 based on OldSchool Design
Youtube > TravestyTheBand&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Twitter > https://twitter.com/#!/TheThingsUnsaid
Email > http://us.mc1217.mail.yahoo.com/mc/welcome?.gx=1&.tm=1318952086&.rand=2lj0j3a4bktd6
Reverbnation > Log In - ReverbNation


----------



## JouniK86

Abysmalia. Listen to the just finished album from here:
Abysmalia - Amid Adversities by Jouni Koskela on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Should cater the needs of an esteemed 7-stringer!


----------



## antigluten

Just working to finish my first album: check out my work at 

http://soundcloud.com/giantgiantband/heart-of-kindling-soul-of-woodhttp://brobdingnagian.viinyl.com/

GiantGiant | Facebook

Will be updating frequently...


----------



## RWelsh727

Envisionist | Facebook

Progressive/Groove from Tacoma WA


----------



## jCo76

I've got an 8-Bit Electro Djent project. Link in my sig!


----------



## martinhudson53

Such a very amazing link! 
Thanks you for the post.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'm actually making dubstep/dnb now...
Figured there might be a few people into that stuff online here 
Facebook: Quantum Realm | Facebook
Soundcloud: Quantum Realm's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Cheers! Leave a comment or like if you think it's appropriate, I'd appreciate it! Gotta start somewhere


----------



## youshy

Sunrise Hunters:
facebook.com/sunrisehunters


----------



## KoenDercksen

^^Liked! Heroes


----------



## gaunten

jCo76 said:


> I've got an 8-Bit Electro Djent project. Link in my sig!



I just kind of exploded, great stuff!


----------



## Ddegra

*Da Vinci Machine*  Progressive Metalcore from Russia
 D A  V I N C I  M A C H I N E  The Closed Circle EP ÊÀ×ÀÒÜ&#33; 
Download vDownload Da_Vinci_Machine_-_The_Closed_Circle_(2011).rar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## Karnos Circus

Alternative folk music from York.
Origional songs.
Would love to hear what you think:

Karno&#039;s Circus | Facebook
Karno&#039;s Circus | Facebook


----------



## martytron56k

Hello all! I'm a solo musician from Atlanta. Please check out some of my jams if you like heavy music. Thank you!

Marty Eason
Marty Eason | Facebook


----------



## Empirine

Empirine | Facebook


----------



## ZanderBlair

Hey guys, relatively new on the forum, thought I'd stick my band page up here... Just finished recording our E.P. with Justin Hill, formerly of Sikth, so stoked for hearing all the mixes done and polished!

Here is the page:
When Our Time Comes | Facebook

One demo up on there so feel free to have a listen, and like the page! Cheers

The last studio update for anyone who might be interested:


----------



## ZanderBlair

gaunten said:


> I just kind of exploded, great stuff!





jCo76 said:


> I've got an 8-Bit Electro Djent project. Link in my sig!



Agreed. Ridiculous! Liked


----------



## Mike OTC

Off The Coast | Facebook - Heavy music from Northeast PA!


----------



## Red&Die

Dear All! We're the Electric Metal band from Taiwan, please kindly join our Facebook Page and check out some of our music! 


Morals.Abyss| Facebook


----------



## Dankslanger

BALBOA 

Balboa | Facebook


----------



## erasi123

Deathcore/groove from Milwaukee Wisconsin Erasi | Facebook hit us up, let us know what you think


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Daethedral | Facebook

My Death Metal band Daethedral, although its just me currently lol


----------



## Chiba666

Bloodrust | Salisbury, DE | Metal / Death Metal / Black Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

My solo Death Metal project.


----------



## op1e

Industrial Goth with a touch of Djent? I dunno what we are, lol. From Akron/Canton area.

Wittz End | Facebook
~WITTZEND~ Music | Listen for Free and Download 
SoundClick artist: WittzEnd - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Mordecai

Gore Orphanage "Official" | Facebook


----------



## WhiteWalls

Hey guys, i'm from Italy and this is my band: The Old Garden Geranium | Facebook
Our genre is influenced by bands like Lamb of God, In Flames, Scar Symmetry, Nevermore and many others.

We just released our first 5 track ep, which we recorded and produced ourselves, which you can stream or download here: EP 2011 by The Old Garden Geranium on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The band was formed just a year ago and we started writing our own songs around march, so please go easy on us


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Idk how much you guys like death metal here... but check out Alustrium!

Music Video:


Facebook:
Alustrium | Facebook


----------



## vulgarbeef

A Vulgar Picture | Facebook

Give it a listen, a like and let us know what you think! 

100% WELSH BEEF!!


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

Dimensions - BandPage | Facebook

In the process of re-recording everything and new tracks since i got new gear!
Be sure to give us a like!!


----------



## Augury

I'm sorry I posted in the wrong topic... how do I delete this post?


----------



## book_of_lies777

fans of Black Sabbath, Electric Wizard, Acid King, Cough, Sourvein, etc. will dig my band *Goetic Circle* - stoner-occult-doom with psychedelic overtones... turn out the lights, light some candles & incense, and turn UP the volume. (headphones are recommended for some tunes - there's some trippy shit in there!)

Goetic Circle | Facebook
Goetic Circle | Myspace
Official Goetic Circle | Charlotte, NC | Metal / Psychedelic / Doom | ReverbNation

(CDs, t-shirts & mp3s available in the Official Goetic Circle reverb nation store!)

here's the latest single _"Night of the Goatess"_:


----------



## oryphic

prog metulzz! soundcloud.com/oryphic


----------



## Littledidweknow

My band littledidweknow. Kind of a big mix of tech death and a little grind influence.
littledidweknow - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## friez256

My band's facebook. It would be cool if some people could like the page.
Day In Day Out | Facebook


----------



## fps

Death Ape Disco is a hard rock/metal band on the south coast of England and we're looking to gig with other hard rock and metal bands, so PM me, we're looking for people to do artwork/t-shirt design for money too, so get in contact that would be cool. 

We have a new song up, it is a heavy, doomy ballad, and the rest of the music is in the sig. Seriously, south coast, or London, let's get some gigs and drinking going!

Killing Floor by Death Ape Disco on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## AvantGuardian

Links are in my signature. We're heavy prog (not super techy though - think Tool, Soundgarden, Mastodon, etc.). Our EP is streaming now on the Facebook and Reverbnation sites!


----------



## ToxicPainkiller

Toxic Painkillers [TPK] - Band Profile | Facebook

Progressive rock/metal band from israel


----------



## ats-123

A Thousand Shields - Closure (Featuring Edward Kim) - YouTube

My band A Thousand Shields which I'm the guitar player for.
Check it out leave comments...share with the world


----------



## ats-123

A Thousand Shields - Closure (Featuring Edward Kim) - YouTube

My band A Thousand Shields which I'm the guitar player for.
Check it out leave comments...share with the world


----------



## youshy

Sunrise Hunters | Facebook

My pop-punk/rock project. Check out!


----------



## HanSulu

End of Promises from upstate SC, A little Djent, A lot of Metalcore and a little Deathcore too

Please go check us out, like our page, and tell your friends about us. 


https://www.facebook.com/pages/End-Of-Promises/147651721961645


----------



## shreddanson

My blackened/melodic death metal band Necrophecy just put up a teaser clip for our debut EP, just a few snippets mashed together. Check 'er out. 

Necrophecy &#39;Absolution&#39; Teaser - YouTube

And "like" us on Facebook if you want to be really cool. 

Necrophecy | Facebook 

For fans of Arsis, Anata, Vehemence and Fleshgod Apocalypse.


----------



## SensesTied

My shitty sounding recordings (due to no drum machine and just starting to work on production work so some sound really choppy will repost when everything is 100%) www.myspace.com/Enveloping_Darkness_Metal


----------



## Rayan22

Check out my band from UAE (Dubai). We've opened for Hatred (Germany) and Thirty Second to Mars in Abu Dhabi. 

This is our latest music video:


This is us opening for Thirty Second to Mars:


Let us know what you think! 
We're hitting the international road 2012!

Our new album is 7 string certified!


----------



## oryphic

Oryphic's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Visit my SoundCloud and take a listen, it's progressive metal mostly. I record using Logic 8, a Schecter C7 Hellraiser, and a Fractal Audio Axe fX Ultra.


----------



## AxelvonKreon

Here's my deathcore band - Kreon

New album's just released!
www.facebook.com/KreonSwe
KREON OFFICIAL [2011]
Kreon Official's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Edbean

This is a band I'm in. Were just getting started, but the stuff were writing right now is sure to be your next favorite!







The Assembled's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The Assembled (@TheAssembled) on Twitter 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Assembled/175673062521742 

Thanks for taking a look! If you like it, please "like" it and tell your friends!


----------



## Holicx

Hey guys, im a solo artist, still I collab with lots of bands/ guitarist as well.
Here you'll find lots of my songs/covers of today's shitty artist, turned to metal >
Dubstep , alternative rock, metal ,lots of stuff ! Tell me what ya think 
Im also open to suggestion for covers/ songs & collabs 

Mifumetal&#39;s Channel - YouTube

Holicx | Facebook

Holicx | Angeles, PR | Metal / Progressive Metal / Experimental | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

http://www.soundcloud.com/mifumetal


----------



## Siddharth

Hello everyone..Feels good to be back  This is a new song that I've recently made..Would really like to know your opinions about it(On Production, Songwriting etc)and Feel free to comment as i would like to learn from you guys


Rings by Siddharthchopra on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## j_opiate

Opiate

Opiate | Facebook
opiatedk.bandcamp.com
opiateband&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## alexatrophy

When Dawn Approaches | Facebook


----------



## alexatrophy

The Cimmerian Shade | Facebook


----------



## drwf2

Prescient's new Ep 'The Polynomial Framework' is out now! Head to our store to order a copy at www.prescient.bigcartel.com or look out for it on itunes within the next couple of days! Here's a song from the Ep called 'Conductive Cell' 

Prescient - Conductive Cell - YouTube


----------



## friez256

sick guitar playthrough 

Day In Day Out - Initia Nova Guitar Play Through - YouTube


----------



## Disfiguring Reality

Disfiguring Reality | Facebook


----------



## Shannon

This was the band I started & played in from 1997-2002 & we've recently re-united. It feels good to play original stuff again. Our 1st show back is in February, so we're working hard on the old material & we plan on writing some new stuff as well. Check it out & let me know what you think. 


> SUFFERGAUGE IS BACK! 9 years later! Kevin, Shannon, Jeff, Erik & new addition, Lee rehearsed for the 1st time yesterday! This has been in the works for a while now & we're super excited to get this sucker rolling again! Great friends, great music, great times!



Facebook: 
http://www.facebook.com/guitartheory#!/pages/Suffergauge/246769678718239

Reverbnation:
Suffergauge | Seattle, WA | Metal / Heavy Rock / Hard Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Anaerob

I'm a bit unsure if I've posted here already.
However, I just finished setting up my bandcamp! Also just released a new demo.
Any fans of Cloudkicker or anything similar might find this enjoyable.

Here's the bandcamp!

If it should it fit your tastes, I've got a Facebook page aswell.


----------



## kaffefilter

New song in the making with my band right now!

Emerging Symmetry | Facebook

Started out experimenting with djentish riffs, but ended up going a bit more organic in the end... Have a listen!


----------



## Broseiodon

Deadbeat Godfather | Facebook


----------



## shreddanson

Necrophecy just put a new unedited clip (supposed to fade out at the end, plus no bass) up. Check 'er out. For fans of titties, beer, and dank-ass nugs.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Hello all. Thought id share since there is a thread for it.....

I play drums in this instrumental band: ARC | Facebook, Google, officialarc&#39;s Channel - YouTube. 3 7 stringers, bass and drums. Progressive, heavy, melodic. 

My solo project (also instrumental) in which I play drums, guitar and bass and only have one song done so far, used 6 and 7 string guitars on: 
Identity Device | Facebook, Google

Rock and roll- Ian


----------



## genesis

Here's a link to our facebook. The band is called Genesis Device. We are instrumental ambient metal. My guitar player and I both use 8 strings and Axe FX live. Check us out and let us know what you think!

Genesis Device | Facebook


----------



## jpcastberg

My progressive metal band, Bispora, bringing quality back to the Sacramento Metal scene!!

facebook.com/bispora

<object width="853" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvZPlQKcUuA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvZPlQKcUuA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="853" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## oryphic

soundcloud.com/oryphic

Hear It. 




and add me as a friend, i need some friends on here.


----------



## scottlockhart

Our EP was released yesterday and would be great if some people could take a listen 

Voices From The Fuselage

If you like it then it's only £2.99 to buy 

Our Facebook is here too 

Voices From The Fuselage | Facebook 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## caron_400

Sufferize

Death/grindcore. A mix of alot of influences. Tell me what you think


----------



## grievous_coil

myspace.com/thecoilaustralia


Also got a new video clip out on Youtube.

Search " The Coil reasons"


Enjoy


----------



## wjabbour

Cognitive Atrophy from Memphis, Tn for fans of Molotov Solution/Oceano

Facebook.com/CognitiveAtrophy


----------



## Sake

wargasm123&#39;s Channel - YouTube

me and my sisters band! LKM (little kid metal)


----------



## przemyslawwolski

On our Facebook you can listen our demo 2011 it's pretty tasty


----------



## przemyslawwolski

On our Facebook you can listen our demo 2011 it's pretty tasty 

Mixture on Facebook


----------



## RebellionRS

please listen to my band's new single, album is coming out in the first couple of months of 2012, for a german label/distributor Music Buy Mail. 

it is a cover of a famous yugoslovenian song from the '80's!!

listen, share, download, give a comment!!


----------



## Blind Theory

I gave up on trying to start a band so I started up a project that I've wanted to do for a while. It feels so much better to be writing for me and doing whatever I feel like doing with. Any way, here is my new music project, Blind Theory, via Youtube:



There are five videos total on there and a couple of them where recorded or written about a year ago so they aren't exactly bits of songs for my project but more just stuff I warm up with (I.E. Old Solo). Thanks and I hope someone likes it.


----------



## shnizzle

MojoJojo378&#39;s Channel - YouTube
this is my one-man-band-project called ForTiorI.
here are my latest uploads:


----------



## AlexQ1993

Water&#039;s Edge | Facebook

And here's a playthrough we did for one of our songs.


----------



## Acatalepsy

Barshasketh

you can download the last album here. atmospheric/old school black metal vibe


----------



## angeldust

Name:Checkmate-Band.
location:Israel.
Style: Alternative/Nu Metal

Myspace:Google


just before two days we released our first album, and you can download it here for FREE until the end of the month. 

Checkmate-Band - Welcome | Facebook


----------



## Pyo

Band Name: Karnak Seti

Myspace 
Facebook
Website
Last.Fm You can download our music here also

We release a couple weeks ago our second album "in Harmonic Entropy"

Here's two videos of our 'singles', you can download both songs for free.





Cheers for checking it out.


----------



## SchecterBurzum

Vertigo Deathfall | Facebook


----------



## Domkid118

*Charon | Facebook*

Melodic Hardcore 

Brighton UK


----------



## Metalus

As The World Weeps | Facebook

Progressive Metalcore/Deathcore


----------



## rse24

Seas Against the Sky





Facebook:
Seas Against The Sky | Facebook

Latest video:

http://listn.to/seasagainstthesky


----------



## Littledidweknow

Technical death metal. Enjoy.

littledidweknow

littledidweknow - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

My band OZMIUM has just done 2 demos up on soundcloud and facebook..
We are still in the very very early stages of getting this band going, still trying to find our sound a little better and learning more about writing and composition and mixing all that wonderful wonderfulness.And we are still trying to get a whole band together.

so check us out on soundcloud or whatever and "like" us on facebook if you dig it. If not, its ok i still luv ya

Ozmium | Facebook

Search Tracks on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free[fulltext]=erikinozmium


----------



## transverser

I messed up and posted in another thread! I swear it wasn't spam. Austin based band just released a free Ep. Check it. Aynrei - BandPage | Facebook

Throw some feedback. I know everyone in the forums is going tell the truth if they dig the tunes. Thanks

- M


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Malodorous | Facebook


----------



## BugVomit

Name: Hedorah
Location: Detroit, MI
Genre: Sludge Spewing Death






Bandcamp: Hedorah
Facebook: Hedorah | Facebook

We just put out or debut EP last month, tapes coming soon.


----------



## Souls Inferno

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carbonized-Gnawing-Mandible/272377056151365?sk=app_178091127385

New 4 track demo is out for my blackened death metal/slam/grindcore project.


----------



## Horizongeetar93

Facebook.com/ceasethesky

youtube.com/horizongeetar93

We just recorded our ep and are about to release it so check us out please!


----------



## caskettheclown

Trapaw | Facebook

We have two CDs out at the moment. I just joined the band so I didn't write any of the music but I am writing new solo's for most of the songs since they are very very basic.

The music is a little bit of everything metal wise


----------



## FatalMuffin

*Emissary*

We're a brand new band from Orange County, looking to start playing shows and promoting ourselves as much as possible this year.

Check us out here:
Facebook
YouTube

We just released our debut single "Contagion" which can be streamed/downloaded for FREE!


Free Stream/DL Link:
SoundCloud - Emissary "Contagion"

Hope you like it! Please click  "LIKE" on Facebook, we appreciate the support! <3


----------



## RevChristoph

Digital Love Sausage | All Hail the Sausage!
http://http://www.facebook.com/pages/Digital-Love-Sausage/217745380712
http://http://www.cdbaby.com/Artist/DigitalLoveSausage1
Digital Love Sausage | Saint Charles, MO | Metal / funk / rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

American comedic metal band, have a few songs in various styles, but mostly metal.


----------



## subject aftermath

RISE WITH HONOUR

www.facebook.com/risewithhonour 

Free EP available for download


----------



## ASoC

A Stream of Consciousness

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Stream-of-Consciousness/196505327048017

Soundcloud: A Stream of Consciousness's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

We'd really appreciate a listen and maybe some comments, we're always trying to get better


----------



## Blind Theory

Band Name: Blind Theory
Location: Colorado
Genre: Death Metal

Website(s):
-Facebook: Blind Theory | Facebook
-Youtube: BlindTheoryMusic&#39;s Channel - YouTube

Please, please take a look at this stuff, we have no drummer or vocalist yet but are working on it. We have about 12 videos up of riffs/parts of songs for everyone to check out. Not high quality recording but not the worst shit ever. Really excited to finally have a project under the name I want and headed in the direction I want. Please leave us feedback on our Facebook/Youtube page and give us a like or a subscribe and we shall give one back!


----------



## DethRay

SIRENS of POVEGLIA | Facebook


----------



## Tanoma

https://www.facebook.com/InTheFleshBand We don't have anything up yet but were working hard on writing new stuff.


----------



## Alexjorgenson667

Moon of Delirium. 

Moon Of Delirium | Facebook

Psychadelic Dark Metal. Hate classifications, but hell sometimes its necessary. 

If you like stuff like Bethlehem, Xasthur, Krohm, Sigh, Ved Buens Ende, Evoken, Opeth, and Mono etc, stuff like that then you might dig us.


----------



## AscendingMatt

Three 8 STRINGS!!!!

Ascending Oblivion Ascending Oblivion - Band Profile | Facebook

http://youtu.be/1LBStjU6yPE

http://youtu.be/oa9mqQA8Gzc


----------



## jimROOT

*MEMongrel*

still looking for band members... so if you come from germany, play drums, guitar or whatever cantact me!!! 

_*
MEMongrel's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free*_


http://www.facebook.com/MEMongrel


----------



## Varcolac

Carpathia : black/prog/thrash

Myspace (lol? this has the most recent stuff, just demos for now) Google
FacebookCarpathia | Facebook
Bandcamp (whole album streaming right here)Carpathia
Youtube (26 minute 3-part epic on here) CarpathiaMetal&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## XIII

Blood Thread < Hot and naked babes with big boobs!!

Just recently found a kick ass drummer who has been able to flawlessly replace the drum machine we used to employ!

Still looking for a bassist to complete the line up, looking to start gigging end of April! So if you're around the Glasgow area, drop us a line \m/, 

\m/,

Update : We do have a good few more songs than whats is on the page! Looking to record soon!


----------



## DethRay

check us out and hit the like button

SIRENS of POVEGLIA | Facebook


----------



## AscendingMatt

Ascending Oblivion on PureVolume


----------



## chisox91

Abscissor l Experimental/Ambient/Instrumental Math-Metal


----------



## Hemorrhage

www.myspace.com/enthring
EnthringBand&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Enthring | Facebook


----------



## MastodonHunter

7 string Progressive metal


please listen:

Fractal (BGO)'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

please like:

Fractal - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## JouniK86

A solo project of mine, musical direction locating somewhere between poorly constructed ambidjent and atmospheric soundtrack-esque tune. Gimme feedback, I need it nao.


----------



## Larcher

Melodic/Djent/wrecks your face

Illusionists | Facebook


----------



## Johnny Foxatil

Johnny Foxtail's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Hey guys check it out if you have the time, mostly covers at the moment primarily due to tone chasing.


----------



## harrothahobo

Here's my djenty project called Enlighten Me:


----------



## Hemorrhage

Hemorrhage said:


> www.myspace.com/enthring
> EnthringBand&#39;s Channel - YouTube
> Enthring | Facebook



The help of all you fellow SS.orgists is needed

You can help us to play at Nummirock, one of the largest metal festivals in Finland next summer! All you need to do is click the facebook button "Suosittele" and after that "Vahvista" at the top of our page at Enthring | Nummirock Demosetä! Small effort for you, an enormous help for us! You can make the difference for Enthring!

//Tommi


----------



## JouniK86

^Same as above! But the link is a bit different: Clock Paradox | Nummirock Demosetä

"Suosittele"!


----------



## Korngod

I like to dream that I'm actually good at what I do so I purchased a .com..... Mind Distortion


----------



## HollowmanPL

Carnage Inn | Facebook - thrash/death metal - support us!


----------



## deathsguitarist

I am the former guitarist of Luna Mortis
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Luna-Mortis/42487281089


Currently in Casket Robbery
https://www.facebook.com/casketrobbery
CASKET ROBBERY EP - YouTube


And playing second guitar in Troy Stetina's band Second Soul
https://www.facebook.com/secondsoulband


----------



## iohann

Within Your Reach. It's a type of melodic hardcore.

Within Your Reach | Facebook

All of the stuff on our band page is old, but we're recording a new album really soon that's gonna be a lot better. Here's some demos/prepros of some of the new material that no one is supposed to know about.

Abandonmentdemo by BMLOYT's on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
1229nudemo by BMLOYT's on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I'm a guitar player, but in this band I'm just the vocalist. I help the guitarist write some of the riffs though.


----------



## chisox91




----------



## D1nkum

Hey guys, I know I don't post here much, but try to keep coming back  Very busy writing, and working aswell.

I just thought I'd share a new Pre pro my band has done for our upcoming album due out mid 2012. I'm looking for mainly constructive criticism and thoughts 

We're a Queensland band, located on the Gold Coast.

Keep in mind this is a pre pro.. the mix isn't INCREDIBLE, as they're DI guitars and midi drums. We recorded it at 454 Studio's up in Brisbane. I'm really looking forward to going in to record properly with these guys 

I Shall Devour | Facebook


----------



## D1nkum

this is the other track we did in the same day. If you're a facebook nut, you may have seen this on the Total Deathcore page 



and just a quick live vid  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6xr2NQYOUA


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Anectine - Heaviness, grooves and riffs!

SoundClick artist: Anectine - page with MP3 music downloads

Anectine | Facebook


----------



## stomakofagus

Max Bergen's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Velixo

_Ahoy! fellow buckos o' SevenStrin'.org. It would be pleasure me scurvy dog ho if ye could check out some o' me landlubberin pirate mates o' t' rockin' songs available below!_

...

Haha, seriously now though xD Listen to our music if you wish, we play *melodic death metal* with metalcore and maybe some djent incorporated into it. You don't need to go all "metalcore sucks" either, because we've actually recieved compliments from people whp don't like metalcore xD

Anyways, LISTEN! 

*Latest uploaded song:*




*Soundcloud:* Upon Collision's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If you like what you hear, please like us on facebook, it would be awesome!  (you can also hear the songs here if you dislike soundcloud for some reason xD)

*Facebook:* Upon Collision | Facebook


Now yall have a real nice day/night/whatever-the-time-is!
CYA!!!


----------



## HWHAPCallum

Hey people! My band recorded our first mini-album/EP with Acle Kahney of TesseracT in July and it's available for FREE! Just check out the facebook page: Houston We Have A Problem | Facebook

If you like what you hear then feel free to download and thank you very much  

Download Link: HWHAP - Ascension.zip


----------



## anibal666guitar

Hello I am new to this forum and I present my banda Wasting The Genesis.
We are from Spain and we are starting, I hope you like it =)
sorry my English
Wasting The Genesis - BandPage | Facebook

Wasting The Genesis's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SKYLINES

SKYLINES


----------



## Hankey

My band (I play bass):






Alternative rock from The Netherlands

Feed The Wire

Facebook: Feed The Wire | Facebook
Youtube: feedthewire&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Souncloud: feedthewire's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Our first studio recording:


----------



## Hypothermia

My band DEATHEMBER, where i play drums.

This song features a guest appearance by *Mikee Goodman* from *SikTh*

Deathember - The Linear Act (feat. Mikee Goodman) - YouTube


----------



## Adrian89

My band, some kind of lovecraftian Prog metal 
Back To R'lyeh hope you like it guys


----------



## kridly

Hey guys, my band Issachar just released our debut EP 'The Tide' for free download. You'll like it if you enjoy progressive metal in the vein of BTBAM or The Contortionist. Check it out, and I'd love to hear some feedback:

Issachar | Bandcamp

Issachar | Facebook


----------



## GSingleton

Just me... a solo project entitled "Lost In Dreaming" will be recorded, hopefully, this summer. Still working out bugs and tone issues with everything but Hope. to have it up and going by the end of next month. Will have some solo guests on it such as FRED BRUM haha, I hope if all works out. Will have more things other than guitar as well.

Latest demos and soundcloud: G. Singleton's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Facebook: Gary Singleton | Facebook


----------



## DeathMetalDrew

Perdition has new music! 
and check out www.perditionofficial.com


----------



## Collinad01

my two bands Armageddon's Downfall | Facebook

and

For He Has Fallen | Facebook


----------



## ttburn

Hey there, I'm new, but thought I'd post up my new band E N V O Y S:

http://bandcamp.sendallyourenvoys.com

http://www.facebook.com/sendallyourenvoys

Give us a like on Facebook if you fancy - it's post-rock/metal heavy, melodic, light and shade sorta stuff. The recording is just a demo currently, self recorded, with a full length to follow this year hopefully!


----------



## iohann

VGH-9000 | Facebook

VGH-9000 is a mix of melodic metal, fusion, and post-rock, with some djenty accents. Kinda similar to Animals as Leaders but more jammy and a little less technical.

I just made the page for it today, I've got one song up. Give it a "like" if you like it. I'm trying to get this spread across the internet, not just my facebook friends list. More songs on the way, I'll probably make a Youtube for it eventually too.

All feedback, negative or positive, is welcomed.


----------



## dancegavindance

Hey everyone, I'm on a quest to promote the band I'm in!

Through These Trials | Facebook

We're a relatively new metalcore/djent band, but we have an intro and a rough demo up for band learning purposes. Give us a like!  and thank you immensely for listening.

Ian


----------



## Antenna

My Project - Hand Of Taurus

I'm currently working on my first EP and am in search for a Vocalist to work with on it. 
HandofTaurus's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Like in on facebook! 
Hand Of Taurus | Facebook

Any vocalists that are competent and like my tunes pm me!


----------



## Riffer

My cover band. I'm not in the main photo since I joined after that was taken. But if you're in the area and want to catch us at a gig please feel free. 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## linchpin




----------



## BURNTHEPRIEST94

facebook.com/arccosec


----------



## Momentum

Go have a look at my band facebook page. For fans of Isis , Cult OF Luna , Buried Inisde , Fall Of Efrafa . LEONOS | Facebook


----------



## thynk

Hey guys,

If you get a few free minutes, please check out my band Cognitive Dissonance. We're a Progressive-Metal band from Boston and we just released our first demo. Come take a listen and tell us what you think. Thanks!

Cognitive Dissonance | Facebook

Cheers,
- - Sam


----------



## vulgarbeef

A Vulgar Picture | Facebook

My shit 

let me know your thoughts, feedback is important to us

cheers


----------



## exide

My band 

bandskylineslo&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## vitass

Hi there
My band:

facebook: Face Off - Info | Facebook

deftones cover: 

live: 

currently mixing our debut album. Check us out!


----------



## episode666

This is my band Chaos Addict, we started as a Megadeth cover band, but we recently started to perform our songs.. 

This is the first one, recorded unfortunately by iphone. Expect studio recordings soon. 



faceshit: Chaos Addict | Facebook


----------



## CrowCore777

Facebook page! 
Carry On Crows | Facebook
Live Video!


----------



## qazlop

Hey guys,just recently finished recording a few tracks and posted it to my soundcloud to share. Genre's a mix between progressive metal, post rock?...

Here's the link to the soundcloud page:
Deoma by azreee on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Cheers


----------



## DeathMetalDrew

Check out my band at www.perditionofficial.com! follow our "Links" to our other social networking sites!
and check out our new shirt design, in stock and ready to order!
www.perditionofficial.bigcartel.com


----------



## mcleanab

Adam McLean

The songs repeated in caps have vocals... a cross country collaboration! (Start with "THE GOD WAVE" to hear the tunes with vocals).

"Permission to Forget" is the newest one... the singer is throwing down vocals as we speak!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## stingray4me

sidewinder Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video
Low Life Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video
I Want You To Want Me Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video
Sweet Emotion Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video
Shine Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video
Hotel California Video by Sidewinder - Myspace Video


----------



## eastguitar

Esteban Soto T.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Thanks!!!


----------



## Powermetalbass

www.myspace.com/wotansapotheosis (no one uses myspace that much anymore)

Wotan's Apotheosis | London, ON, CA | Metal / Progressive Power Thrash Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## stingray4me

http://www.myspace.com/sidewinderga


----------



## DJETHANOL

check my band out!


----------



## caseylogic

Metal band from Mexico, Avant Garde Metal. 

INFERZENAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Inferzenal | Facebook


----------



## stomakofagus

Max Bergen's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## MikeH

Just brought on 3 members to my previously solo project. We're still looking for a drummer and a second vocalist, but we have some new music on the way.

Nouns | Facebook


----------



## OriginsMusicND

Origins Music ND's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## EndOfWill

Band Facebook

We just started about a week ago, check out our track that's up.
We'll hopefully have vocals on it this weekend.

Sound Cloud


----------



## Machva

not metal but hope you like it 

November | Facebook

& e flat for girls 

chillin


----------



## Adolfopax

We do some "Prehispanic Metal" with 7 strings, enjoy!!!!

www.facebook.com/mulucpaxofficial
www.mulucpax.com
www.myspace.com/mulucpaxxx
http://www.facebook.com/mulucpaxofficial


----------



## thelarrinator

Hey, we've not been going long.
Only been going for a couple of months and had our 1st 2 gigs 2 weeks ago!
Tell me what you think of our track 'Plague' if you fancy some heavy stuff 

Erm, dont really know what to say haha. If you enjoy it give us a like on the page, download the track w/e.
If you dont like it, that's cool too!

Drawn To Ruin | Facebook


----------



## jkspawn

We recently got a new signer and will be playing shows again starting at the end of next month!


Slanderus | Facebook
Slanderus | Facebook
Slanderus | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
slanderus&#39;s Channel - YouTube
Slanderus | Upland, CA | Metal / Progressive / Thrash | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Slanderus's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## DSD87

Hey guys,

Its been a while since we have put a new song on our Facebook page as we have finished recording the EP and it is finished being mastered. We will be releasing a new track this Sunday 11/3/12 at 6pm AEST titled 'Brain Washington DC' be sure to check it out. Give us feedback.

Hearts Like Wolves | Facebook

Also take the time and check other great bands that we have had a great pleasure meeting and playing shows with The Ocean The Sky, Graves, Beyond Terror Beyond Grace, Heiress, The Sweet Apes and of course Northlane 

Cheers All!

Here is a clip of us live playing a song called Montana rose

Hearts Like Wolves @ Menai youth center - YouTube


----------



## modern death

*Absvrdist - Blackened Grind w/ Lyle Cooper (The Faceless)

*http://absvrdist.bandcamp.com // Absvrdist | Facebook


----------



## oryphic

new mix up, using EZ Mix! just baught it and i love it already. please take a listen to the first track (and others) and let me know what you think. 

http://soundcloud.com/oryphic

thanks!
-Nick


----------



## thelarrinator

Drawn To Ruin | Facebook

that's my band's facebook 
we're relatively new, we have 1 recording up but theres a lot more to come! we've got some big news we cant quite announce yet but hey if you guys wanna check out some heavy stuff hit us up!
tell me what you think, its always good to receive criticism; good and bad!


----------



## clapton1968

Ibleedblood | Facebook
Just put out 3 new tracks. Been playing in the New Mexico/West Texas area for about a year now. Played with VOM, ATB, WTR, Knights of the Abyss and more. Recording our debut fl this summer at Hourglass Studios. Hope you guys dig.


----------



## flippe_89

My band:
Avenir Avenir | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Avenir (Official) - Music | Facebook


----------



## Agonyst_uk

www.facebook.com/agonyst
www.myspace.com/theagonyst


----------



## rx

Isaac R.F-K.

my music and art


----------



## aardfish

I would be thoroughly surprised and delighted if this actually brought in any traffic, but a friend of mine told me I should be more shameless and obnoxious in promoting my band. So here I am doing that. An album is on its way, so now is as good a time as ever.

If you so much as listen to the teaser track we have up on bandcamp, I would be tickled pink. If you like what you hear, then we're both happy, because there is also plenty more to come.

Aardfish on Facebook
Aardfish on Bandcamp


----------



## toilleurs

This is the 1st video of my band "Unredeemed". We are from Italy



and these are our contacts:

UNREDEEMED | Facebook
UNREDEEMED | ALESSANDRIA/LIVORNO, IT | Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

Thank you for your attention!!


----------



## AborteD

As in the eponymous thread : 

Korben Dallas (sludge/post-hardcore), France







Korben Dallas

First EP.


----------



## AscendingMatt

Download My bands cd for FREE Ascending Oblivion - Myriad.zip


----------



## BILLpunkrockXD

http://soundcloud.com/dashboard/own-activities Devoid of Direction, new metal and hardcore band from north wales, listen and tell us what you think guys!


----------



## IronGoliath

Paul Ozz Music's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

Progressive Virtuostic Metal (Spanning from black metal all the way to prog and all the little itsy bitsy in between)

IronGuitarist - YouTube


----------



## FlemingJR

https://www.facebook.com/calaisBNE my band will be releasing our second EP for free in the next few weeks!


----------



## Blind Theory

I've decided to start a side project where I do everything because I am frustrated to no end trying to write music with other people Here is my page. 
Sam Higgins | Facebook

I don't have music up but I will have some videos up in a while just showing some riffs here and there. For the most part there won't be much activity until I get recording gear and finish writing the first "albums" worth of material.


----------



## oryphic

Enjoy this new track titled "Subject Obscured" on my SoundCloud. Read the song description for mixing info. thank you for listening!
http://soundcloud.com/oryphic


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1

https://www.facebook.com/framedingold


----------



## FearTheMullet

Just rerecorded our album this spring in my basement:



We're a metal band from south western Ontario, Canada. Based out of around the Sarnia/London area. We used to go by "Morbid Theory", but changed our name to "Osyron", because it sounds mythical and immense. Anyways, this is one of 3 cuts done on 7 string guitars! The other songs (three of them can be linked from the youtube 'video' (as annotations)) are just on weak 6 string guitars though. Appreciate any thoughts, and hopefully we see you guys somewhere in Ontario this summer/late spring when we get back on the wagon and start playing shows agaiN!

Also; Hello! I've finally abondoned lurker status, and now become a useless non contributing zero on these boards! I hope to change the later in the future, but I doubt I have much of anything to add here. Everyone's abilities and knowledge is already immense here. By far my favorite boards to lurk!


----------



## rockhardguitars

The Steel Horse Band - Long Island classic Party rock band


----------



## Bugrasisman

Bugrasisman - YouTube


----------



## icarrynightundermyarms

Prelude To The Hunt

Prelude To The Hunt | Facebook


FFO: Converge, Trap Them, Cursed, Entombed, Rise and Fall, Tombs, The Secret etc.

Influenced by d-beat punk and hardcore, and sludge.

Based in aberdeen, Scotland.


----------



## eleven59

So, not metal, no 7-strings, completely unlike 99% of what's on this forum, but since people want me to visit and share more, maybe a few of you will like my new band! 

We're called The Offensive Senses, and we mix 90s rock (Live, I Mother Earth, etc) with punk (Bad Religion, Green Day, Blink-182, etc), ska (Reel Big Fish, Less Than Jake, Mad Caddies, etc) and chiptune (old school video game synths like Nintendo, Sega, etc. used, inspired by I Fight Dragons, Math The Band, etc). In general, it's catchy, feel good, high-energy stuff, with what I think is a unique sound, which hopefully people will like. 

Give it a listen, and like/follow/whatever below if you enjoy it!

"Gated Youth" rough demo - Soundcloud

Twitter
Facebook


----------



## OceanMachine429

Just released my first album. Kind of a mixture of progressive, ambient, and electronica music. Very unique if I do say so myself. Will be recording another two albums this summer. I'm aiming for a September release for both of them. Hope you guys enjoy it 

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Larry-Russell/227620777282149

Entire album on Youtube: Winter (Final Mixes) - YouTube

Available for purchase from CD Baby: Larry Russell | Winter | CD Baby

Entire album for free in a lower bitrate: Winter.zip


----------



## Petar

modern|experimental
A L A R G I C - Official Website


----------



## cazmaestro

Hey, my name's Callum, I'm 15, and I have a solo progressive project called -kHOST-. I've been working on this for over a year and I've got my first album entitled 'Z' coming out soon for free! 

Here's a video preview of the album: -kHOST- &#39;Z&#39; NEW ALBUM PREVIEW! - YouTube

And my facebook band page: -kHOST- | Facebook


----------



## btdguitarist123

https://www.facebook.com/BelievetheDeceiver
Believe the Deceiver.
Metal band from Arizona


----------



## Chaeot

https://www.facebook.com/ventraband
check us out, first song is online with a few more to follow in the next few weeks.. 'like' us on facebook and we will return the favour, help eachother out, enjoy..


----------



## Chaeot

shameless self promotion xD
so i apologise.. but, anyway.. check my band out..
its early days so the song is rough right now.. but more songs will come very soon.. 
me hopes you likey 
and get that shiznit 'like'd ^^
Ventra | Facebook


----------



## linchpin

Ex Machina | Facebook


----------



## versioneight

Version 8
BalletOfTheBones's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sstepho

As We Break | Facebook


----------



## dbarnett191

check out our new song "lucid dreams" you won't be dissapointed. i/we would love to hear any feedback, good or bad. Thanks!

Systems | Facebook

SYSTEMS - "Lucid Dreams" - YouTube


----------



## simonk

Asperity Within - From Melbourne, Australia

Asperity Within | Facebook

Free EP for download on our page


----------



## anthonyferguson

Rock Paper Wizards | Facebook

Give us a listen!!! This picture more or less sums us up...


----------



## loktide

Hi guys,

my band just uploaded two demo tracks to our facebook bandpage: The Amentia

Modern progressive metal from Heidelberg, Germany 


cheers


----------



## RyanCarraher

RyanCarraher - YouTube


----------



## Djentleguy

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Black-Peach/182478688434788 Like and share it if you guys like it.

Here's a demo


----------



## RebellionRS

ok guys, my band is waiting for the world wide album release, on 1.06.2012.!
it is bands second album, first for the new label, MUSIC BUY MAIL (Germany).

here is direct link for website, with more info, and please check the title song of the album, "Second Sun"!!!

give a comment on youtube!!!

&#8220;Second Sun&#8221; to be released in June! | Heaven Rain


----------



## Bunce

Spheres | Facebook

Demo features Chad Ruhlig from Legend


----------



## JustaMirageTalon

Just A Mirage | Facebook

Just A Mirage | Cincinnati, OH | Metal / Progressive / Alternative | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## maximummetal288

Here's my band, Oceanwalker.

Oceanwalker | Facebook

We're from the Chicago suburbs. It's progressive, heavy, melodic and mostly singing. Check it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## warhead




----------



## SeductionS

The band I joined recently.
Typical metalcore I guess but I like it unless some other metalcore these days.

Red Dawn Rising | Facebook


----------



## chisox91

Abscissor - Progressive Metal/Ambient/Experimental

Abscissor - Endless Motion - YouTube

abscissor.bandcamp.com/
www.facebook.com/Abscissor


----------



## MassNecrophagia

In Peril | Facebook
Melodeath


----------



## emujarofhagas

Goemagot, Facebook.com/Goemagot (tech/slam/gurgly/old school death metal)

We just got done recording our first release on Sevared Records. Here's one of the songs we did:


----------



## RebellionRS

Heaven Rain | Official Website

melodic power/prog metal, from hell on earth - Balkan.

check it out!!!


----------



## Holicx

My new Ambientcore proyect
Holicx | Facebook
Hector Jirau - YouTube
Holicx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Awesome guitar covers 
Mifumetal - YouTube


----------



## Hypothermia

My band released our first music video yesterday, we did it ourselves with a budget of zero 
Swedish groove metal.


----------



## 7-even

This is the first release of our debut album "suicide society" - "Agony Causing Coexistence"



We are from Frankfurt / Main, Germany. Feel free to visit our Facebook-Page https://www.facebook.com/SomeVade or visit our homepage SomeVade - Debut Album Suicide Society


----------



## Jslammin

SWARM from central California.


----------



## Stormwalker

Hey we just released a new song called Chetnik ! 


If you'd like to hear more from the band check us out on Facebook:
Stormwalker | Facebook


----------



## Witcheschair

witch of the waste | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Witch of the Waste | Facebook


----------



## Windwaker

Autocatalytica strives to seamlessly tread a vast expanse of musical territory with it's progressive music, while still remaining true in it's passion for metal. In age where stagnation and repetition are the norm, Autocatalytica puts unbridled fury in a whole new light.

Check out some tunes at Autocatalytica | Facebook .​


----------



## Dennface

Mutant Lion Massacre | Facebook

 - Our Lastest single - Recorded on an Agile 7 with Seynmour Duncan Blackouts.

Thanks


----------



## DZellz

facebook.com/ceasethesky

Check us out!!!


----------



## Gebody

Hi Guys.

We recorded a new song and I would be very happy if you listen to it.




I hope you enjoy it and give some tips how we can make better records (mixing aso.)



Myspace Links:
Mortal Minds | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

ööööö | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Ubica_Padonkoff

Aggressiful (math metal/djent)
SoundCloud, vk.com


----------



## whattakewl

Hey, 
my band Paradoxical released an EP last summer.
Would be cool you checked it out!

Paradoxical | Facebook
Tech-deathinfluenced-Groovemetal


----------



## AlexUntoDawn

Want to check out my band?

Forward Unto Dawn | Facebook
Forward Unto Dawn | YouTube
Forward Unto Dawn | Soundcloud

We're a progressive/metalcore band. We have heavy groove and djent influences in future releases. All of which, including the two released on our sites, will be on our upcoming EP "We Won't Die", due out May 22nd, 2012.


----------



## npdurds

So I'm working on a solo EP for myself. This song will be included in one form or another. Vox may be added later down the road. The entire project is something in vein of a djenty ambient progressive metal crossover. Plenty of heavy and lots of layers. Let me know what you think!


Nebulosis by npdurds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Scrubface05

So far we only have one track up, but if you guys would check out my new project/like the page it'd be awesome. Many more tracks and better recordings to come soon!
We've been told we sound like a mix of Protest the hero, Opeth, and Veil of Maya. 
Up to you,
Americanadian | Facebook
Americanadian Track 1 by Lolzroyce on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Fuglybear

This is my band Subject Delta, I guess we're kinda a mix of a bunch of genres but we are very influenced by groove metal and experimental metal.

Subject Delta - BandPage | Facebook

also, this is my first post on this website, so i dunno if i messed up with the link or anything but bleh, whatever


----------



## GSingleton

THEY KILL THIS SONG. IN A GOOD WAY.


my bad....thought this was the listening thread. delete please.


----------



## Chromaticity

Hi, I'm new here. My bands are in my sig.

The first one is a raw old school death metal project in the vein of Demilich, Purtenance, Convulse, Demigod, Timeghoul, etc. I'm the vocalist/guitarist/bassist.
The second one, First Fragment is an ubertechnical death metal project musically similar to bands like SoP, Origin, Gorod, Severed Savior, Obscura, etc. I'm the lead guitarist.
The third band in my sig plays a very dark yet brutal type of death metal influenced by bands such as Hate Eternal, Immolation, Gorguts, Krisiun, Morbid Angel and even bands like Neurosis and Crowbar. 
I've joined the band last december but the site hasn't been updated since. 

The others are just side projects for the moment. 

Cheers.


----------



## ourlastguardian

Afternoon everyone! I just started a solo project called Our Last Guardian, it's progressive metal. There aren't any songs or demos on the page yet, but just check it out? And if you're looking for ward to the music, give me a like?

Our Last Guardian | Facebook

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pezshreds

The Archivist | Facebook
Prog Metal from Brisbane Aus 
Sort of similar to veil of maya


----------



## Ironbird

Hi all!

Plugging my band *Blood Legion* from Malaysia. For fans of old school death metal! I'm talking Obituary, Cannibal Corpse, Massacre, Bolt Thrower, Carcass etc. 

A short bio: we started out in 2008 and released our "Exsanguination" demo, which sold in excess of 300 copies. A big deal, considering the size of our scene here in Malaysia. After that, we began working with Bloodbath Records (Japan) to release the "Born of Blood and Dust" split EP with Crackdust from Botswana, but the recording took longer than expected (it's still in the works since September 2009!). So, we planned to release a 3-track promo CD this year, creatively entitled "Promo 2012", to keep the flames alive.

Please visit (and like!) my band's FB page at www.facebook.com/bloodlegion666

Listen and/or download our newly recorded promo tracks at www.reverbnation.com/bloodlegion666

We're also preparing a mailing list to send out free promo CDs to anyone in the world. It will take some time to prepare everything, but rest assured that we will send out our music to anyone who wants to give it a spin! Simply leave me a PM with your name and address, and consider it done.

Thanks again!

"Old Man" Jai


----------



## Chromaticity

I haven't listened to your band yet but since you are influenced by Bolt Thrower and Massacre, I assume your band plays good metal.


----------



## Ironbird

Don't take my word for it - listen to our tracks and share your feedback with me. We want to keep getting better at what we do!

P.S. I've liked First Fragment! Where can I listen to some tracks?


----------



## rodrigogrng

We are Sedna, a band from a very hot and violent place in Brazil.
This is our latest track and a humble gift for all of you:

Phasya 8 | Sedna

All we ask in return is some feedback, for we are doing all the production of this album by ourselves and without any prior knowledge about it.


----------



## D1nkum

TheArchivist said:


> The Archivist | Facebook
> Prog Metal from Brisbane Aus
> Sort of similar to veil of maya



Hey dudes, Dave from I Shall Devour . Look forward to playing with you guys again soon!

We've shared the stage with The Archivist twice now.. and each time they're blown me away.... They've supported Veil of Maya... I've got their demo on repeat atm...

Good dudes, great music.





Here's my band (I Shall Devour), one of our pre-pro tracks, recorded with Daniel Fields with Skull and Bones Records at Studio 454.

If you wanna add me or the band on facebook, hit us up 

David Bullmore | Facebook
I Shall Devour | Facebook

Album due to be released Q3/Q4 this year!


----------



## Pezshreds

D1nkum said:


> Hey dudes, Dave from I Shall Devour . Look forward to playing with you guys again soon!
> 
> We've shared the stage with The Archivist twice now.. and each time they're blown me away.... They've supported Veil of Maya... I've got their demo on repeat atm...
> 
> Good dudes, great music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my band (I Shall Devour), one of our pre-pro tracks, recorded with Daniel Fields with Skull and Bones Records at Studio 454.
> 
> If you wanna add me or the band on facebook, hit us up
> 
> David Bullmore | Facebook
> I Shall Devour | Facebook
> 
> Album due to be released Q3/Q4 this year!



Hey bro! fancy seeing you here 
Yeah dude! We don't have any shows lined up anytime soon other than Billionaire with Buried in Verona this Sunday (You boys should come along and say The Archivist at the door ) we're on at 8:15 doors at 8
When are you guys playing next? You're in on the QLD united yeah?


----------



## Iron Beard

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Gummi-Bear-Massacre/140858499305583


----------



## subject aftermath

Rise With Honour | Facebook


----------



## Grizzlykills

YouTube Channel



Would be nice to hear some feedback from you guys. It's my first sevenstring-song, haha. And have mercy with my soul about the mixing... (theres no bass-guitar, too by the way)


----------



## simonwood44

Thought you guys might like this great new prog album from Australia. Been released just this week and will go worldwide soon!

Kettlespider - Avadante


----------



## ManuelB

More or less nothing on it beside some samples and one finished instrumental Track:
Incidents / Facebook


----------



## ourlastguardian

Hey guys, I know it's not long, but I put a short video of one of the riffs from the upcoming EP for Our Last Guardian. Check it out and leave a comment? Thanks guys!! 

[http://youtu.be/JacwLJRFTq8]

If you like it, or just want to hear more, check out our facebook! We start recording in two weeks!
https://www.facebook.com/olgtheband


----------



## Fallofman

Fall of Man | Memphis, TN | Metal / Metalcore | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Fall of Man | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
like us on facebook
Fall of Man | Facebook


----------



## Fallofman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8ThV3xB60


----------



## JouniK86

More stuff from our band Vermivore! The title track of our "Zero Vector" EP:


----------



## BatuK

Sanctuary Falls | Facebook 

From London. Next appearance at All Saints Art Centre, Whetstone N20 9EZ
£5 Entry. Might wanna let me know if you are coming so I know who to expect


----------



## renzoip

Dark Legacy | Facebook 


Progressive Power Metal from South Florida.


----------



## Dwellingers

A bit studio video from the recording of our debut album:


----------



## AdenM

Alacer | Facebook

Simply Progressive Metal with strong Hardcore influences, stuff in the vein of VoM, BoO, Volumes, Structures. New EP soon!


----------



## FallenMartyr

FALLEN MARTYR OFFICIAL

PASSING THROUGH THE VEIL OF THE EXTERIOR WORLD
Second single off the debut release SHADOWS available 5/29 thru SIEGEN RECORDS


----------



## rise89

Listen to Heavy Music with Groove and Melody? 

You can download my bands EP "The Fallen" from this link!
Recorded/Mixed/Mastered by Ermin of Systematic Productions

*Naberus - The Fallen.zip*


----------



## THEADVENTEQUATION

THEADVENTEQUATION 

This promo is a single track from the upcoming material Limitless Life Reflections.
It was over a year in the making with the works of Jens Bogren with audio mastering and Colin Marks on the artwork.






As an added bonus you can check some information on the band here

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


You can like the band on Facebook:
facebook.com/theadventequation
And Follow it on Twitter:
twitter.com/adventequation


This song and video is property of The Advent Equation


----------



## mayx

My Electronic/Downtempo Project:

https://www.facebook.com/heartformedbrain

and a Download Link to High Quality Audio: 

heartformedbrain's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Thanks for checking out!


----------



## justinNparallel

Dallas, Tx band Seeker (Ex - The Handshake Murders) have posted a new song to their Facebook. The song, entitled "Serpent Skin", will be on their forthcoming EP "The Antagonist" which will be released on May 22nd.

Facebook.com/SeekerTx
Youtube.com/SeekerTx


----------



## Ferdinand Neal

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/15894356


----------



## SotosSW

Experimental Metal with notable influences of Progressive Metal, Deathcore, Post-rock, Ambient, New Age and Djent

https://www.facebook.com/revivalprojectband
Revival Project
https://twitter.com/RevivalProject_


----------



## killmitchengage

a sample from my band's new EP, they used to be a pop-punk band until I joined and brought my 7 string loomis into the mix
weird combination, here's the result:


keen to hear people's thoughts!!!


----------



## linchpin




----------



## davefoxtattoos

listen to our new album on Curse of Samsara and you can buy our new vinyl if you're real into it on our site CURSEOFSAMSARA.COM


----------



## Section 5150 Thrash

SECTION 5150 - Official Band Site

Hey guys See my site above. Tired of people who have no idea how to play their guitars? Check out our song "breathe" its quite involved

I use this forum all the time you guys kick ass


----------



## macattila

Hi Guys, please check my band called 'Asisness'

We have just finished recording of our first three song, enjoy it!

Soundcloud:

Asisness - Demo 2012 by Asisness on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/Asisness

Youtube:

asisnesshu - YouTube


----------



## Sebski

Not really a band, just myself slowly recording a few rough demos of some music I've written. I've got a small variety of stuff, pop-punk to progressive metal and post-rock. But I mainly write slightly proggy post-hardcore stuff. 

My mixing isn't great, I'm still learning, would appreciate any advice given too, and it's entirely instrumental for now although I plan to have vocals on almost everything I've recorded so far, so if you're a singer(clean vocals) and you like what you hear, let me know please.

SebYumGoong's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I like to think two standout pieces are probably 'Expectations' and 'Diamond Pennies', although the mixing is pretty poor.


----------



## dbarnett191

My band Systems just released this new song "Mystheria." Guitar, bass, & drum tracking by me. Vocal tracking, song mixing & mastering by Navene Koperweis.

Comment your thoughts?


----------



## juwanfidle09

Please check out my band, Dark Crayola! 

Dark Crayola | Facebook

Here are some live performances of our songs:

Sacred Unison


Ascent of Aquarius


Race With Destiny



Here's sh*tty demo posted in Soundcloud 

Dark Crayola - Sacred Unison (demo version, no vocals) by fideldejesus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## jCo76

Here's a new-ish video from my project Sky Sanctuary. Videogame-inspired Prog Metal:


----------



## Wardoc

*Above Us The Waves*
metalcore from Kavala,Greece

Facebook - Above Us The Waves
AUTWBand - YouTube


Above Us The Waves-Reclaim The Fate - YouTube


----------



## el sterz

instrumental power trio. guitars be sevens. Three Equals Four | Fashion


----------



## faloppa

Hi! this is my solo music project Destinos from Chile, I've just released my first album called "Fireflies for Fireworks", it has a lot of musical styles, from post-rock to proggresive metalcore 

Official Page: Destinos | Facebook
Bandcamp: Destinos
Full album on youtube:


Cheers!


----------



## MetalBuddah

My two main projects:

Beneath the Sovereign: We really don't have a set genre, we just make metal that sounds good to us and we occasionally have "djenty" riffs. You can find a link to our music on that page. Expect an EP/album from us some time late summer or early fall. 

Kerberos: My "Blackened Symphonic Deathcore" band featuring the one and only, Tre Watson on vocals and our very own NaYoN on guitar. 

Both projects have a bunch of songs currently being recorded so stay tuned for some more material!


----------



## TraceOfExistence

Hi everyone,
Trace Of Existence just released FOR FREE their new EP called "Ancient Astronauts"






A Studio report to introduce ourselves 

Trace Of Existence - The Way We Roll (720dpi) - YouTube


Free listening:

Trace Of Existence's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Trace of existence | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Mx3 - Trace of existence - Metal Punk HxC

Also, go like us on facebook if you dig it:

trace of existence | Facebook


"Ancient Astronauts" direct download link:

Trace Of Existence - Ancient Astronauts.rar

And for booking (any place, any time): traceofexistence -AT- hotmail.com


Thanks for reading this!

Trace Of Existence


----------



## ofEmpires

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum, but I wanted to let you guys know anyways: My newest project just made its debut! We're called "Of Empires". We'd love all the feedback we can get. You can check us out at: www.facebook.com/ofempiresband 

Thanks!


----------



## Saieph

Ryan Bedino - Guitar, Drum Programming, Sounds, Engineering
Drew White - Bass

UrthMover's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
www.facebook.com/urthmover

Thanks!


----------



## tunafishwilliams

Hey guys, it would mean a lot if you could check out my band Sheltered By Skies! We just recently released a single off of our upcoming EP, and I would love to hear some feedback on it!

Sheltered By Skies | Facebook


----------



## MurdokGoken

Farewell from the Gallows

Check us out guys and let me know what you think


----------



## oryphic

check out my riff collection known as Odd Stepper!

Nicholas Maini's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xhellchosemex

Deathcore, Germany
Where The Baptized Drown | Facebook


----------



## HollowmanPL

Guys this is my project - pleas support!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dead-Bread/219486401475248


----------



## _detox

My band's new EP is out. Post-hardcore along the lines of Our Last Night, Pierce the Veil, etc.

All We Have | The Science Of Sleep


----------



## Gabe_LTD

_detox said:


> My band's new EP is out. Post-hardcore along the lines of Our Last Night, Pierce the Veil, etc.
> 
> All We Have | The Science Of Sleep


digging the songs dude!  
g
The vocals could use a tad bit of improvement in certain spots, but in other spots Ohmy god they are right on!!  




oryphic said:


> check out my riff collection known as Odd Stepper!
> 
> Nicholas Maini's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Awesome stuff man!! 



You guys should check out my band, we're a melodic metalcore band.
Think August burns red, dance gavin dance, devil wears prada.
I just joined as their bassist>.
we're releasing some REAlly bad ass stuff later this month.
We got a better screamer also, so the screamer in the tracks we have isn't our screamer anymore.
here our fb
Beneath the Monument | Facebook

ps. We have like 5 more song written, we just need to add vocals and bass.
and we might drop the song " mirrors" thats on our fb page. Cause it' was written when the rhythm guitarist was 14 or 15.
but we are keeping Marie, which is the better song out of the two songs we have up.


----------



## mathscale

^ Great! Excellent work


----------



## Necromagnon

Hi there,

I'm gonna make some ad for my band. I'm bass player/singer-growler of a french death metal band, called *Aesmah*.
Our new EP is available since a few weeks. We've published 3 of the songs on our reverbnation page (also listenable on our facebook page), and others will be updated soon.

And here's a video to one of our song of this EP. We will upload live vids (of better quality than what we already have on youtube) soon!



Links: www.facebook.com/*Aesmah
*www.reverbnation.com/*aesmah*

Thanks guys!


----------



## dbarnett191

You won't be let down.


----------



## lookralphsbak

My band Fin'amor just posted a new track entitled "Memories of Flesh". We are melodic death/doom metal, from Brooklyn, NY. We use seven string guitars too 
You can also listen to it here:
Memories of Flesh by finamorband on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
Fin'amor (@finamorband) on Twitter


----------



## Kavnar

Just recorded a few tracks that are up for free on bandcamp. Check em out and let me know what you think!

Motionless in Dirt | Trudger

Trudger | Facebook


----------



## linchpin

Ex Machina | Facebook


----------



## APBT

Hey hey! My new math-or something-metal band.
Enjoy.

Anderson Pose


----------



## smittyg117

Temponaut's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 
Temponaut | Facebook
go check it out!!!!!


----------



## smittyg117

Temponaut | Facebook


----------



## Gonelucid

Our website is Sirens You can download our debut EP FREE here.

Our facebook is Sirens | Facebook if you want to give us a listen before downloading.


----------



## soulcheck

Upon the Skies, The Nova "Thy, Traitor" (Teaser) - YouTube 

Upon the Skies, The Nova. | Facebook

Please let us know what you guys think


----------



## xwmucradiox




----------



## friez256




----------



## soulcheck

This is a teaser video from my band "Upon the Skies, The Nova". 




Here is our Facebook page:
Upon the Skies, The Nova. | Facebook

If you enjoy the music, please like the page and share a comment if you can.


----------



## AStarlitNathan

In the process of recording a 5 song EP. I'll be posting demo-y stuff that I'll be working on for future releases all over the site soon, I'm sure.

Effigies | Facebook


----------



## Ambit

check out my stuff guys! lemme know what ya think

MikeIsMe's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## dave6

My band is Aenomy at Aenomy | Facebook

Here's our song, "Transcendence"


----------



## JouniK86

Vermivore @ Facebook

http://youtu.be/x4nGnPHg3ic


----------



## ThomasW

Http://www.Facebook.com/priyahband


----------



## AlexQ1993

Water's Edge | Facebook


----------



## metalaxxe11

Heres one of my songs, and my link to facebook!



Metalaxxe11 | Facebook


----------



## Berti_smb

Here is my band, death metal/grindcore/crust
We have one album, currently we are recording second one 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Krlja/185826858163849
Grind World Order | Krlja (you can listen the whole album, or download it in 320kbps)
KRLJA | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Krlja
Krlja | Samobor, HR | Metal / Grindcore / Death Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


I hope you like it


----------



## Rustee

The Silph Concept | Facebook


----------



## artmachine

My Fictions | Facebook

My Fictions

Not really a metal band, but can get pretty heavy/dark/depressed.
All of our shit is available for free on our bandcamp too!


----------



## sheener19

Pomegranate Tiger

Pomegranate Tiger | Facebook
Pomegranate Tiger (pomegranatetigr) on Twitter


----------



## HollowmanPL

Dead Bread | Facebook - my solo brutal death metal project with different guest vocals!


----------



## RebellionRS

guys, my band HEAVEN RAIN have released a new album, called Second Sun!

please, give it a try.

thanks!


----------



## Kempas

Hey! 
This is a brand new video of the song Mors nigra of the band Neyra:  
You are welcome to watch, comment, like and share  Here you can listen to our demo and get some extra information:
Neyra | Facebook
Neyra/ Madness in Progress coming soon!! | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## DarkRain93

Drop Prisma | Facebook
Dirgecore/Ethereal Rock band
& on VF also
http://vampirefreaks.com/DropPrisma1


----------



## firegardenmusic

Here's mine...Fire Garden is up-coming prog band from Chicago. You will hear some cool stuff very soon.

Welcome to Fire Garden Website
Fire Garden Music | Facebook
Fire Garden (@firegardenmusic) on Twitter
Fire Garden Music Official - YouTube

Fire Garden - ZB Random Guitar solo Warming up... - YouTube

ZB


----------



## juwanfidle09

Race With Destiny (Split Screen Playthrough) - YouTube <--- watch in 1080p!

It's also uploaded in facebook! Race With Destiny (Split Screen Playthrough) | Facebook


It's our first time recording a split screen playthrough video of our song, we really need to work on it a lot more to iron out the fumbles! We should've recorded the drums first before recording the guitars and bass. Hope you like it guys! 

check us out at these pages

Dark Crayola | Facebook
DarkCrayola&#39;s channel - YouTube
Dark Crayola | Manila, PH | Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## RebellionRS

here's another song from Heaven Rain new album, song called Dreamless.

i hope you'll like it!


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Check out Vagary, a new progressive metal project based in Liverpool New York. We just finished recording our first EP, Colours of The Soul Within, and it's a totally free release, so download it and share it with all your friends!

Vagary's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If you like it, check out our facebook page as well:

Vagary | Facebook


----------



## Marv Attaxx

First Against The Wall | Facebook
My band is called First Against the Wall and we play progressive-/post rock 

prog example:
04 Delusion by Marv Attaxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

post example (not finished yet):
First Against The Wall_Gathering by Marv Attaxx on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## 8track

We Killed Your Carpenter With Nails - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## Swirlman

Hey guys we just released an EP yesterday its on itunes! but if it helps our music get out there i will create a zip file for anyone who wants it! just message me on here! we are out of san antonio texas and yes we use 7 strings!  and you should give us a like on our facebook! 

https://www.facebook.com/owcmetal

http://soundcloud.com/sgh17i/one-we-created-insanity

iTunes - Music - One We Created


----------



## Ulvhedin

We play sevenstrings in A-standard, and some tunes in Drop-C, and is generally looked at as black metal, with progressive elements. 
Two records released, the third will be out during the year.

We're currently in the process of finishing off the last details and parts, and I'm hoping to post clips as soon as possible, if it's interesting.

I wont put out the link to our webshop since its probably looked at as advertisement, but I'll post it if I get requests 
Keep in mind, not all lyrics are in Norwegian, just a few.

Band : Sulphur
Tune : Ravner Beiter i Banesår
"Ravner beiter i banesår" is translated: Ravens feed from death-wounds. 
"Ravner beiter i banesår" is also a track from the Sulphur album "Thorns in Existence.

Sulphur - Ravner Beiter I Banesår (Cover) - YouTube Mentioned tune

https://www.facebook.com/SULPHURBAND Bandpage

https://www.facebook.com/HavardEnglepestYoutube I can be reached here


----------



## Poho

Spectres | Facebook

Here's a link to the side-fun-project I have with Nolly. Soundcloud links to the songs are on the "About" page


----------



## vitass

Check out our album preview: Face Off - album preview by Face Off on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## zeroryan08

Wrapping up our album but here's some Ohio metal:

Drop C#, 250bpm

TRAPSTAR - FLAWLESS AMONG THE FALLEN - YouTube

some Ab 7 string stuff

EXTRA GALACTIC - FLAWLESS AMONG THE FALLEN - YouTube

Flawless Among The Fallen *official* | Facebook


----------



## oryphic

NO ONE CLICKS THEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE

Diffuser by Nicholas Maini on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## jokerboy627

Iapetus (Pronounced "Eye-Ah-Peh-Tuss")

Eviscerate Divine EP | Iapetus

http://facebook.com/iapetus.metal

A 5 piece progressive metal band from the Long Island/New York City area. We draw influence from bands such as Agalloch, Alcest, Ne Obliviscaris and Opeth and just released our first EP, "Eviscerate Divine," for free download on Bandcamp. 3 songs - 27 minutes of music - totally free of charge. Feel free to download a copy, listen for yourself, and comment/critique however you'd like, both here and on Facebook. Thanks for your time in advance, everybody!

-Justin


----------



## AbsoluteZBand

Absolute|Z| - Everlasting Conflict (Djent Solo Project)

Facebook

Youtube Channel

Soundcloud

Ep to be released in August and full length album this winter. Check out my facebook page and soundcloud for songs and more info's and the youtube channel for the promo video with some sneak peaks of some of the songs to be featured in the EP


----------



## Raydiem777

Hey guys, thanks for checking out my music! Great to be here on the Sevenstring.org forum! Cheers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doaIo9hyx5U
Daren Nicholson - DARK MATTER by Daren Nicholson on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Daren Nicholson | Residual Shimmer | CD Baby Music Store
iTunes - Music - Daren Nicholson
https://www.facebook.com/DarenNicholsonGuitarist
Raydiem Inquiry | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Daren Nicholson | Kuala Lumpur, MY | Instrumental / rock / fusion / jazz / experimental / film score | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## cronux

ThroaTTwisteR | Facebook


----------



## Ambit

Inverta ft. Alex Flagstad by MikeIsMe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## shreddyeddy1994

COMA | Facebook
Recording very soon and I should be coming around to set up a bandcamp eventually.
Blackened Death Metal


----------



## Dklassified




----------



## iiDaBoss

Hey everyone my band, Within The Hours, just dropped our first demo track, and we're planning on finishing our 7-song long EP by the end of the summer! 

Care to take a listen/give a like? 

Our Facebook page:
Within The Hours | Facebook

Our SoundCloud page:
Within The Hours's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If you want to pay for the song (not necessary, but much appreciated) check out our BandCamp page:
Within The Hours


----------



## EndOfWill

This is my slamming brutal death metal band, Swine Overlord. We are a two-piece from New York and Florida. We just released the first track off of our upcoming demo, with a second coming out soon.

Swine Overlord | Facebook
Give us a like and a share, eh?


----------



## paleonluna

Check out our SICK NEW SUMERIAN CORE SONG:

Prince 2012 Fucking Epic by twodeadboys on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## AsEsm

Hello everyone! There is my band "Tapinoma Say"
Tapinoma Say | Facebook
Tapinoma Say (Tapinomasayband) on Twitter
Tapinoma Say
http://www.youtube.com/tapinomasay


----------



## chisox91




----------



## dancegavindance

My buddy and I recently relaunched our project Skeleton Keys. Give us likes and listens! 

Skeleton Keys | Facebook


----------



## a curry

here is my band All That Is Corrupt, please if you dig it press "like"

https://www.facebook.com/AssembleTheChaos


----------



## adambeam

Astral Palette - Drake's Equation | Facebook

Here's a sample track for my upcoming album


----------



## uglyheartz

https://www.facebook.com/lifeinalaska

Can you guys give me some feedback on our material I'd be keen to hear what you've got to say!

<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zqeZFPyzpzU" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="315" width="560"></iframe>


----------



## linchpin




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Hi,

My band, Daedra, recently put up some rough demos of three songs, they are a bit different from one another as they represent different parts of the concept album we hope to release next year. These were recorded in the practice space with minimum amount of time as me and the singer were going backpacking through Italy with a stop-off in Greece (just got home) and now the keyboardist is preparing her own journey to the mainland so we wanted something to show while gigging is out of the question. So I apologize before-hand for the lack of quality.

Influences include Unexpect, Sikth, Akercocke and Amesoeurs. We play Progressive metal I guess but it's quite accessible I think. I play guitar and do the screaming as well as male vocals (those are in other songs than those recorded) and we have a female lead singer, a violinist who does backup vocals, pianist, bassist and drummer.

Hopefully you'll like it but any (constructive) comment is very much appreciated. 

Daedra | Facebook

Daedra | IS | Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

Volta is the softest of the three and probably the furthest from what I would call a good representation of our sound although for me...a good representation is the overall product so if you have time and patience I urge you to listen to all three but if you listen to only one, the others are probably more likely to please metal heads .


----------



## Rustee

The Silph Concept | Facebook

EP is out soon.


----------



## Babbaloomusic

myspace.com/malekaiband

Peace out boiiii!


----------



## RyanCarraher

Flutes in a Vacuum

download the album for free!


----------



## AcrossTheAshes

Hey guys! Check my band, Across The Ashes, here: Across The Ashes | Facebook 
and my youtube channel for vocal covers here: Across the Ashes - YouTube


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## josefh




----------



## birtheater

Check out my heavy hardcore/downtempo band from Denver.
If you like stuff like The Acacia Strain and Demolisher with a little groove, you might like us.
Thanks!



Liberator Facebook


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

I play in a band called My Aim, we play metal/hardcore/... whatever. We play heavy music. Take a listen and maybe like our facebook page?  

facebook.com/MyAimOfficial
myaimofficial.bandcamp.com


----------



## Duraesu

Hey!

finally i can show you guys my band! Its called Sinmattic!

we have a EP with 4 songs, its available in cd and on the Internet! below are out official links! listen, share... cheers!


https://www.facebook.com/Sinmattic
SinmatticOfficial - YouTube
Sinmattic | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Ell

Don't know how many of you check these things out but it's worth a shot

Lost Atlanta's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## haiduk

FAST, EVIL DEATH-THRASH!!

HAIDUK - SPELLBOOK


http://www.haiduk.ca

www.facebook.com/haidukmetal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqSkd726XU8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Aw90kftFw&feature=relmfu


----------



## kikonuy

Hello guys! Here are a new video =]~


----------



## changmaster

Fractal Reality - "They Came" | Fractal Reality

FractalRealityband - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/FractalRealityband

https://twitter.com/#!/FractalRband


----------



## cronje92

This isn't my band but I'm friends with the guys. Check them out. They're pretty good.

https://www.facebook.com/transcendingtheflesh

Transcending the Flesh


----------



## AeneAmetal

Hey guys new here to the ss forum! Thought I'd share my bands most recent single. Not trying to spam, looking forward to becoming a frequent contributor to the community!


----------



## panchonegro

My musical project, need someone to sing!!!!, I have co-written lyrics with a brazilian friend.
Señales II, Instrumental version 
Señales II (2004, S.A.Y.C.E) by Impossiblemachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JayTheCorruptor

I AM | Facebook


----------



## Collinad01

New song from my band For He Has Fallen (pre production)


----------



## AChRush1349

Still a work in progress, but here's my progressive/experimental symphonic extreme metal band! Recordings are all pretty bad, but come tomorrow we should have a decent (actually mic'd not DI or Axe-fx style) recording. Don't judge us too harshly, cause the recordings are all either iPhone or single track garage band, but feedback is welcomed!

Eye of Pariah | Facebook 
Eye Of Pariah's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JoryGriffin

I like it, though I do think the music is much more engaging during the clean vocal sections.

I'll definitely give this a download.


----------



## soulcheck

Upon the Skies, The Nova. | Facebook
Upon the Skies, The Nova | got-djent.com


----------



## alen_ws

Hi guys, here is my project:

SenseSynergy - YouTube

Sense Synergy | Facebook

It's a progressive ambient metal studio project from Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## wrongnote85

one man band project here

http://soundcloud.com/you/tracks

thanks!


----------



## The Uncreator

Lascaille's Shroud | Facebook

LascaillesShroud - YouTube






Toss a like or a subscribe my way, very appreciated it would be!


----------



## Mitch_Luthi

Hey guys. , just got a track back from New York
The eye of Providence teaser - YouTube


----------



## rodrigogrng

Hello again, comrades!

We have just added two more songs to our bandcamp. Yesterday was a great day for us, because a swedish label (Ozium Records) took interest in distributing our album in Europe! Since we are from Brazil, where things are really though in terms of support, this was amazing news for us.

Anyways, enough with the talking. Here it is our latest tracks:

Charger | Sedna

Worm After Wisdom | Sedna

Let us know what you think of it.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Shamash

This is basically just my own thing, that I'm trying to get on its feet.

Shamash - Bandcamp
Shamash - Facebook


----------



## Carthy6

RyanMc95's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free i dont have a band but i have uploaded 4 originals to soundcloud


----------



## texturedhead

3 Seven Strings/1 Badass Drummer/1 Insane Bassist . 
Check this video out :- 
Would love the feedback!


----------



## vitass

Hello, we are FACE OFF, a female-fronted metal act from Belgrade, Serbia.
Here is our full album preview, check it out :

FULL ALBUM PREVIEW




fb page


----------



## HollowmanPL

Dead Bread | Facebook


----------



## Luke Acacia

Acacia- Brisbane Metal | Facebook 

Check it if you like symphonic metal.


----------



## tylermwait

*Fans of Meshuggah, The Acacia Strain, Volumes, and similar artists: *

Please check out my band Icon & Anchor from St. Louis, MO! We recently released our debut EP and had the privilege to play the Sumerian Records stage at the Rockstar Energy Drink Mayhem Festival 2012 in our hometown. If you like what you hear, pick up our album on iTunes and head over to our Facebook page!

Icon & Anchor - Parasite (Mayhem Festival 2012 Montage) - YouTube

Icon & Anchor on Facebook
Icon & Anchor "Above the Silent Many" EP on iTunes


----------



## tunafishwilliams

*For fans of Like Moths To Flames, Legend, and The Plot In You.*

Check out my band Sheltered By Skies | Facebook! We're a 5 piece metalcore band from Buffalo, NY. We just released our debut EP 'Searching' in June, and we're in the process of playing more out of town/state shows, as well as booking a tour for the Winter.

All criticism is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## BHandHW

Prog Metal/Rock!

Between Hell and High Water

Between Hell and High Water | Facebook


----------



## Projectdream95

Check my sig, all the info's there. I'm almost done writing a full album so please like my page at Facebook.com/InLovingMemoryNY


----------



## HollowmanPL

Dead Bread | Facebook - some crazy death metal with different vocalists


----------



## jarnozz

My band Infinitum! Progressive metal band
I´m the vocalist in the band
we play songs like dream theater, amorphis etc
Clips will be online tonight!

Infinitum | Facebook

Check us out!


----------



## shanike

I play guitar in a progressive/experimental band called Symbiosis, based in Bratislava, Slovakia. we're currently working on postproduction of our new EP and looking for bookings/promoters to play shows/tour during autumn/winter this year.







here's our facebook fan page:
https://www.facebook.com/symbiosisproject


----------



## theo

I've just started work on a concept EP which will be up for free download once it's done.

Ecliptica.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Ecliptica | Facebook

Learning a lot about recording/mixing as well as my own playing haha


----------



## ourlastguardian

Hey guys, Jalen from Our Last Guardian here, check out my Soundcloud! 
Our Last Guardian's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

if you like the snippets up there follow me, and send me a like on facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/olgtheband

Thanks! Give me your info and I'll do the same for you guys!


----------



## Refuge

Hi all,

check out some Doom! This page has been a great inspiration in finding my guitar sound 

A SICKNESS UNTO DEATH | Official Website

A Sickness Unto Death | Facebook


----------



## Dwellingers

A teaser from our new album!


----------



## CMihal93

Michael Take the Sky | Facebook


----------



## Glyph

Glyph 

Enjoy and cheers!


----------



## Alex23

Prog metal!! Have a nice day everyone!
Blindfold | Facebook

MrGara23 - YouTube


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

UNFORGE | Facebook UNFORGE, deathcore from Owensboro, KY. 

UNFORGE's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sleepy502

This is my band Sabire out of Winnipeg.


----------



## AlexQ1993

Here's a brand new song from my band. Album mastered by Julian Rodriguez. Link in my signature.


----------



## kazzerr

Check out my band, here is our first song:



Links:
https://www.facebook.com/LazarusChapter
Lazarus Chapter | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## The Scenic View

Hey! Check out my band, The Vilification! We're a 4 piece from Thunder Bay, Ontario (Canada). We just finished our debut ep entitled "You Can't Force Fate" which is set to release mid October of this year. If you like the tunes, we'd greatly appreciate it if you would give us a like or a share! A little goes a long way! 

The Vilification | Facebook

Here's a video from our latest show we did; opening for A Sight For Sewn Eyes, Structures, and Architects (More videos of past shows on the same YouTube channel).

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFGfGGPvJFI


----------



## linchpin

Ex Machina | Facebook


----------



## OvidsWithering

I figure this won't get much recognition but it's worth a try. 
Here's me band - Ovid's Withering | Facebook
We are currently in 3rd in this competition to play Euroblast (and only about 40 votes behind first place..)and it would be a dream to be able to play out in Europe. If you dig our band, please take a chance to vote for us, thanks!


----------



## fireheart82

Old shit songs here: VICTORIAN | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## DevourTheDamned

this is some stuff im doing with my band Fossicker and some of my own stuff. there are a lot of just rough ideas, but there is some good music amongst it all i think.
criticism of any kind is welcome 


DevourTheDamned's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Hey, I am a guitarist but I also make electronic music and soundtrack-oriented stuff. 
My facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/MiguelMarquezMusic
My soundcloud: Mischjok's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Youtube:Listen  - YouTube


----------



## seansendingartax

Sending Artax | Facebook
Sending Artax | Gold Coast, QLD, AU | Metal / Techincal Progressive Death Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Sending Artax - Artist - triple j Unearthed - free music | new Australian music | independent music

Sending Artax are a Technical/Progressive Metal Band from the Gold Coast, QLD Australia. This is a band with a very new approach to metal in the Australian scene with influences from everything from ethnic melodies to our favorite Disney films from the 90's of course the bands from the more technical side or music such as Colors ( former UK math/pop Band ) Necrophagist, The Dear Hunter, Veil of Maya, Dream Theater, and Spawn of Possession. With all focus put towards delivering a colorful sound with plenty of substance to hold the attention of both veteran musician and casual listener looking to nod their heads. 

After 18 months of writing around 60 hour weeks of arduous labour Sending Artax have just finished recording a 9 track self produced album full of technical shenanigans with much anticipation from the Australian scene who are waiting to see what they'll bring to the scene. Having toured Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide with nothing but a positive response Sending Artax will finish up with a round of Australia's sunny State of Queensland before making a 2 year move to London U.K to dabble in their own element before returning to Australia with all intentions on stirring up the hornets nest. 

Sending Artax have played alongside Australian/New Zealand metal veterans Alpine Fault, Darklight Corporation as well delivering devastating set lists along side the brutal and Terrifying "Shifting the Paradigm", King Parrot, Truth Corroded, Caligulas Horse, France's very own Hypnosis and many more talented acts. 

Sending Artax | Gold Coast, QLD, AU | Metal / Techincal Progressive Death Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation 
Sending Artax | Facebook 



Past reviews have contained the following...

Sending Artax are fast, hard and intense. Virtuoso musicians coming together to lay it down like the greats. Heavy as hell but so skilled they still appeal to those less inclined towards crunching music. 

 Joe McCord, Shotgun Entertainmen
"An awesome display of fire power, and extreme overkill of strategic changes and and array of temp changes that will blow your mind. The Sheer amount of excellence in this track alone should be a symbol to any aspiring new and old metal bands as to what the progressive metal bands are capable of. If they want to keep up they will have a hard time following these guys."

- Andy Phelps, The Metal Review 

"The relatively clean cut looking crew of SENDING ARTAX was the band for me that night because their style is right up my alley. With powerful vocals coming from the drummer and frontman; the drummer was also smashing the double kick to pieces. Instantly I passed the camera to a mate to get in there and get savage (and be savaged for that matter!) The track Promise The Bait Of Sinwas a favourite with unrelenting vocals that were clear and understandable. I would describe SENDING ARTAX as a scream death metal band with a massive future ahead. Other great songs wereImposition and Within The Evil Lies; You cannot help but nod your head to the riffs being ripped by SENDING ARTAX."

 Rick Daly , sludge factory

Below is a dropbox link to our to be released album - Circus of Me.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/90h6rksjz6beqvc/CuXLlMkXF7


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^Very subtle, bro.


----------



## changmaster

Check Steve-Om and I band

Fractal Reality

Fractal Reality | Facebook

Fractal Reality (FractalRband) on Twitter

And our DEBUT EP is out and ready for download at:

Fractal Reality

come over and tell us what you guys think.

We just had our First show ever along with the metal legends of Symphony X - Kamelot and Hate Eternal it was amazing and the pics of our show are in our Facebook. lml


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Here's my band The Sin Committee. We try to mash up different genres of metal into a blend of bands like Protest the Hero, DTB, Gojira...you name it. I hope you guys like it 

The Sin Committee | Facebook


----------



## cult

no fate net

This is where you can also find Links to our facebook, Myspace etc.
New material should hopefully be online sometime soon...


----------



## alen_ws

Impulse 
Alternative metal from Bosnia and Herzegovina:

Youtube: 



Facebook:

Impulse | Facebook


----------



## alen_ws

Luari said:


> we released our first music video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had such a great year that we decided to promote the video by giving away tons of free merchandise!
> 
> Instructions on how to enter the giveaway:
> 1. Click this link: https://www.facebook.com/nerveendba...101666456654764
> 2. Click "Share".
> 3. Remember to share in public! (Otherwise we can't see it.)
> 
> This is all the stuff we're giving away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our music is out there as a free download at http://nerveend.com
> 
> Enjoy!




Sounds awesome


----------



## alen_ws

RebellionRS said:


> guys, my band HEAVEN RAIN have released a new album, called Second Sun!
> 
> please, give it a try.
> 
> thanks!




Ljudi odli&#269;no zvu&#269;ite


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Emergence of Truth | Facebook
We just finished recording of our first song, Ubiquitous Presence. Influences include, but are not limited to, Origin, Nile, Behemoth, The Black Dahlia Murder, Cannibal Corpse. Check it out.


----------



## Soulfire

Just finished recording and are now releasing our first single, check it out!

We're called FreeThought. We're based in Australia and play what would be described as progressive metal.

Listen to our single, Faith in the Faithless on YouTube here: 

Download the song for FREE off bandcamp here: FreeThought

And Like us on Facebook here: FreeThought | Facebook

Enjoy everyone .

Regards,

Soulfire


----------



## JouniK86

Here's our first music video from the upcoming debut album "Egotheism".


----------



## rodrigogrng

So, finally, our album is completely finished and available for free streaming /download at Sedna. Recording it was an amazing experience for us and we really hope you all enjoy it in it's entirety. Now it's time to find another drummer and start practicing for the upcoming gigs!


Thank you very much for the support and always remember: this was all for you.

All the best,

Rodrigo Lacerda
Pablo Wilard
Fábio Lyra


----------



## MaxSwagger

My band just released a brand new tune!!! Check it out if you got a couple minutes! For fans of Black Dahlia, Arsis, The Faceless, and etc. The Disconnect by The Curse Of Hail on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Facebook: The Curse Of Hail | Facebook

Our debut EP is available on itunes and cdbaby.com!
The Curse of Hail | Illusions | CD Baby Music Store


----------



## Ulvhedin

Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/SULPHURBAND Reaching for 1k likes  There will be giveaway of free shizzle!

Listen : https://www.facebook.com/SULPHURBAND/app_178091127385

Youtube: Håvard Englepest - YouTube

Webshop : Astoroth Design
Cds,Shirts, and jewelery;


----------



## flow

We are from Portland OR, and because the djent scene here is so lame it has been hard for us to get some recognition! help us out by liking our page. the first and the 5th person that like us and leave a comment on our FB page saying they found us from ss.org will get a totally bitchin T-shirt shipped to their doorstep.

Help your fellow ERG players and get a shirt!

Ocean of Mirrors | Facebook


----------



## Phrygian

Just joined a new band! All lyrics in Norwegian yesway, but the music should be interesting enough for people here to maybe like it! I know I dug it before I joined. 

link to facebook: My Delirium - Facebook

a couple of songs are posted here: My Delirium - Urørt


----------



## JuniorOliverFrid

Junior Oliver Frid's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Keigo

The Blue Prison's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## HollowmanPL

Dead Bread | Facebook \m/


----------



## AstonAston

Lands Beyond's new album RetroAct right here!
Lands Beyond
Lands Beyond - RetroAct by S


----------



## ztwiggy

Any feedback is appreciated, negative or positive.

Autotheist | Facebook


----------



## diegocasmo

This is our first single. Hope you like it.
Torque - Enhance Our Burial - YouTube

Torque


----------



## wrongnote85

The Official Traverser ReverbNation page

Traverser | Rogers, AR | Metal / Death Metal / Heavy Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

on facebook:
Traverser | Facebook







demos are available here. the sound quality is very raw, but the songs are strong. fans of Death and Morbid Angel will appreciate this music.





hey,  don't pass this up! check it out!


----------



## rodrigogrng

diegocasmo said:


> This is our first single. Hope you like it.
> Torque - Enhance Our Burial - YouTube
> 
> Torque



Holy fuck, man! This is really awesome!
Just downloaded it and it sounds incredible, very neat production. Also the song kicks major butts!

Greetings from Brazil!!!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Anyone want a giveaway?

Sulphur is giving away a t-shirt/girlie + a copy of the Thorns in Existence album, plus some goodies. The contest is open world-wide, and the rules are to like our Facebook-page. It's also a good idea to subcribe to my Youtube-channel where I'll announce the winner.
Hope there's any interest in this, and please leave some feedback which is always appreciated.

(prize is pictured in a post further up the page) 

LINKS
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/SULPHURBAND
Youtube : Håvard Ekremsæter - YouTube
Webshop: Astoroth Design


----------



## Shrediablo

Shotgun Rodeo - Norwegian Heavy/Thrash Metal





Shotgun Rodeo | Facebook

Shotgun Rodeo | Trondheim, NO | Metal / Heavy Metal / Thrash Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

I would love to get some feedback on this!


----------



## juwanfidle09

Our Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/darkcrayolaband

Mp3 of this video is available for download at our Reverbnation page:
Dark Crayola | Manila, PH | Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

We've also posted it here at our facebook! 
Guitar Duo Medley (HD!!!) | Facebook


----------



## Fonzo_Cytotoxin

FB: https://www.facebook.com/Cytotoxinmetal

check it out ;-)


----------



## Luafcm

*One Acre War*
Hardcore Punk from Belleville Ontario, Canada
...the sport is war! war support! support one acre war!

Links:
Facebook- Oneacrewarband
Reverbnation- One Acre War


----------



## CreptorStatus

The Devils of Loudun - Symphonic Melodic Death Metalcore - Seattle, WA (basically)
Several people have told us we sound like Black Dahlia Murder mixed with Children of Bodom if that helps anyone. Check us out and let me know what you think!

The Devils Of Loudun | Facebook


----------



## Camer138

Aeterna | Facebook 
Brutal Power Metal
Vancouver, BC


----------



## DrasticFall

*www.DrasticFall.com

FaceBook: Drastic Fall | Facebook

Reverbnation: Drastic Fall | Clearwater, FL | Other / Funk / Experimental | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

YouTube: type in Drastic Fall



*
*





*


----------



## ErikinOzmium

Facebook.com/thatozmiumband

Soundcloud.com/erikinozmium

Just 2 of us right now..We are both guitarists and just demoing material and writing a few times a week.
We don't like to over-exaggerate genres so we just say we play metal! Nothing really tech or anything, just music we enjoy jamming and making.
We are both very new to the whole DIY home recording stuff. But i program the drums and write guitar parts. The other guitarist writes his guitar parts and does all the mixing and EQing and all that. And we switch off tracking bass. 
So check us out if you want to. 
Thanks Guys!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Ashes Of Rebirth | Facebook

Currently recording our Demo/EP, new music will be up soon!


----------



## feraledge

Peregrine - Blackened, crusty death metal. On hiatus right now for live shows, but working on the next EP/LP.
peregrine
http://www.facebook.com/peregrinemetal
Peregrine <- Everything is downloadable for free.


----------



## Takemyevil

Hi guys i play instrumental stuff? im not really sure how to describe it  anyway ive just finished an Ep which is up for download on my Bandcamp: Alex Dean or you can listen to the whole thing on youtube


----------



## AStarlitNathan

Hey guys, my band just put up a play through video of our new single.

The single should be finalized/vocalled/etc. sometime next week!

Check out the video here: 

and our band page here (give us a like!): http://www.facebook.com/effigiesband?fref=ts


----------



## Infektor

Here you have some brutal and technical stuff from Finland! Raster Density is the name and if like Origin, Nile, Cryptopsy etc. you should check this out. Currently we are making full-lenght so please, share and comment and tell to your friends about us! 
Listen here:
Raster Density
and like here:
https://www.facebook.com/rasterdensity

Thanks!


----------



## ducer

nolife - melodic metalcore from Poland!

http://www.facebook.com/nolifeband

We just released our debut EP. Download it for FREE from http://78.47.205.169/nolife_-_noname_EP_(2012).zip

Enjoy!


----------



## Cool711

Naked Vengence - The Official Website of the Band, Naked Vengence based in Miami Florida.

Hard Rock / Metal band, based in Miami.

EP available for free download from the music player on the site.

Also, you can check us out at http://www.facebook.com/nakedvengence

Thanks!


----------



## ST3MOCON

**any band that we get a like from we will return a like. 
Technical/death/core/balls

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Precursor/441823122535504

There is our page! Listen to the music and like the page!


----------



## ThemBones89

New video I made For my band Shellshock Please Subscribe if you like it!!! I'm on the guitar and I edited it and did all the VFX 



Many more videos to come, enjoy!!!

Pete


----------



## RickSchneider

www.facebook.com/polarisaus

We're releasing a single in the coming weeks and have a short snippet on there of another song in the works. Only 'formally' existed for a few weeks now and have a few shows sorted for the coming months so it's really exciting to finally start doing stuff instead of writing


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

http://www.facebook.com/AshesOfRebirth

I'm uploading an instrumental track off of our Demo to youtube as we speak!


----------



## Brammi Sixx

Herfs&#8224; (dutch for Autumn):

We play melodic death/black/dark metal with clasically influenced orchestrations.

The press compares us to Septic Flesh, Dissection, Carcass, etc.

Here's a trailer of our latest EP (produced by Dan Swanö):



Playthrough of one of the new tunes:


Playthrough of another new tune, quite black metal meets power metal:


Playthrough of some of our live solos/leads: 



Raw live footage: 



All playthroughs are recorded with my shitty Pod XT so the dynamics aren't all that, while I'm saving up for a Kemper 

I'm not the best guitarist & often improvise solos, so they sometimes don't match the recording.


If you like what you hear please join the Dea&#8224;hcul&#8224; at:

http://www.herfst.org
https://www.facebook.com/Herfstofficial
Herfs
H e r f s

The EP is available at our merch shop, as well as all our previous releases; digitally via bandcamp. We appreciate (and need) your support!

some amazing reviews:
Loucifer Speaks: Loucifer Speaks &#8211; Herfst &#8211; &#8220;The Deathcult Pt: 1 &#8211; An Oath in Darkness&#8221; EP
100%

Face Your Underground: DeathMetal.be :: View topic - [DM.be] Herfst (Bel) - The Deathcult pt. 1: An Oath In Darkness (eigen beheer)
97%

Behind The Veil: HERFST
8,5/10

Darkview: Herfst - Deathcult part 1: An Oath in Darkness
9/10


Metal Mundus: Metal Mundus - Lepsza strona Rocka - Artyku³y: HERFST - The Deathcult Pt. I An Oath In Darkness EP (2012, wydanie w³asne)
9/10


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Just uploaded some samples to my one-man project's myspace. Feel free to add me there:

Sphereal | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## MikeyMalaki

Hey Guys,

Finally getting things moving with my band Malaki. Get to put my Axe-FX to good use! We have just completed our lineup and are working to complete our first official release. In the meantime, I thought I would share our EP.

Check out Malaki, it would be much appreciated! Take Care

Malaki | ReverbNation

Malaki | Facebook


----------



## paleonluna

http://www.facebook.com/giftgivermusic

We just launched our page yesterday!

For fans of Structures, Emmure, and The Acacia Strain

Thanks

-Pablo


----------



## DTSH

http://www.facebook.com/scaleofsix

Funky bar band I'm playing in at the moment. First actually recorded tune: Empire by scaleofsix on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And second:
Nothing to Prove by scaleofsix on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## metally

The Mascaron

Our first official single - Out of Time:


https://www.facebook.com/TheMascaron


----------



## spadz93

http://www.facebook.com/fromthedepthsnj Check us out and listen to our EP! We're playing at Webster Hall AND Starland Ballroom soon!!


----------



## Dangerously Swaying

Acoustic singer-songwritter duo - just starting out so come check us out -

Dangerously Swaying | Facebook
www.dangerouslyswaying.com


----------



## ROB SILVER

My band EIGHTBALL VOODOO have just released a new single.

80's sleaze inspired widdly madness 

I can't seem to embed a player, but you can have a listen for free on the link below:

666 REASONS by EIGHTBALL VOODOO

It's the first time I'd recorded a solo with a floyd rose in ages, so I did go a bit mad with it, but it was really good fun!


----------



## Jedediah Smith

HeSapa | Jedediah Smith


----------



## julez

https://www.facebook.com/genuineaspect

Music played by guitar, bass, drums, cello & violin.

Overflow EP by Genuine Aspect on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ashahalasin

The teaser trailer for my deathgrind bands debut EP/Film clip.


----------



## Ventra

our bands facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/ventraband/app_2405167945
only one song up as of yet, but go give us a 'like' 
new songs will be out in the next coming weeks
we refuse to pidgeon hole ourselves! see what you think,
thanks,
Ventra.


----------



## RePO

Revonlahden peräkamariorkesteri
Revonlahden peräkamariorkesteri - YouTube

Please take a look and give some feedback, Thanks!

Nothington -


----------



## smj

SMJ Project - First release is a series of e.p.s based on Dante's Inferno with the first being released in March next year. Any feedback on the artwork and music would be greatly appreciated and I'll happily return the favour. Thanks
Main site:
www.smjproject.com
Soundcloud:
SMJ Project's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Artwork in the photo albums on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/smjproject


----------



## JooLee4Uh

I make metal. c:
JooLee4Uh | Facebook


----------



## friez256

A little clip if anyone wants to hear from my band. Used a POD HD500 on this, came out pretty good but a work in progress. Day In Day Out - NEW SONG TEASER (EP 2013) - YouTube


----------



## joe2608

- http://www.facebook.com/The.Pandemonium.thall
- ThePandemoniumTv - YouTube

My band *The Pandemonium*. Female & Male fronted 'djent'/progressive metal. Just released our debut 4 track EP today. *Mixed and mastered by John Browne of Monuments! Artwork also done by Igor Omodei of Uneven Structure.*

Can download for free at:

1) The Pandemonium
2) ThePandemonium's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Let us know what you think!


----------



## Kroker

Ursula v.s. De Vil's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Ghost40

Halftrack - Home

www.facebook.com/halftrackmusic


----------



## el_matacuero

This is my band Omnifariam. We're from Puerto Rico. Our facebook page is www.facebook.com/omnifariam


----------



## mithologian

My band "and the kingdom fell"s newest single from our upcoming release, "the seven sounds". Check it \m/



https://www.facebook.com/atkffl


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SeaEater/130188780428272

My Facebook. Nothing too exciting as of right now. Hoping to change that when I have some more free time


----------



## Rocky

Hey, have a look at this new upcoming album. It's sort of an ethereal combination of experimental, progressive metal, jazz-indian classical type instrumentals. Please like, comment and share. Any feedback is truly appreciated 



GARRG | Freak Of Nature - YouTube


----------



## degge

We just finished our first song out of three.

The Tapeworm Terror Tango - Gaia... Forgive Me by The Tapeworm Terror Tango on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

https://www.facebook.com/TheTapewormTerrorTango


----------



## op1e

My new 2nd project Ashkult | Facebook

Here's the music Ashkult

Thanks for supporting, I'll add as many of you as I can.


----------



## Stooge1996

Young Australian Hardcore Band 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/shallowsbandau 

Bandcamp: http://www.facebook.com/shallowsbandau/app_204974879526524

Check us out!


----------



## Buddha92

Progressive death metal band
from Bossier city/Shreveport, Louisiana
http://www.facebook.com/TTEmetalband
check out our new track "Alaskan Bullworm"
give us a like


----------



## Deviliumrei

Melodic metal from Finland.
Band: New Media
https://www.facebook.com/newmediaofficial


----------



## SteveCTA

Anyone here like Sarah Longfield? I'm here to spam our band.

www.facebook.com/TheFineConstant


----------



## captorsofsin

Post-rock style music from Bridgend, Wales!

Turritopsis Nutricula - Turritopsis Nutricula


----------



## isaacbean

Hey guys! It'd be great if you could check out my solo project. I put a lot of time into each song and if you're into progressive metal, I think you'll enjoy it. Thanks! 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bonegardens
Bandcamp: Bone Gardens
Free EP on Bandcamp: [Fusiforms] EP | Bone Gardens


----------



## TedEH

Some Canadian Metal from Signs of Chaos (Ottawa/Gatineau)


www.signsofchaos.ca

Album available here: https://itunes.apple.com/album/rise/id551864344


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Pale Prophet

Blackened groove, if I had to put a name on it. Released our demo today.

http://facebook.com/PaleProphet?id=487124404652198&_rdr


----------



## Autopsy7

Materialize - A Very Progressive Christmas Album Teaser

materializema.blogspot.com


----------



## Sephael

Tree Meets Sky | Facebook

More rock than metal, but this is one of the bands I've been working with lately:


----------



## Robfromae

we just released our debut album FOR FREE. you can download it on our bandcamp site 

Urethra Franklin

I play an Agile 8 string and the music is Extreme Metal with a comedy theme.

The album is an assortment of covers/interpretations of commercial jingles, as well as original commercial jingles.

hope you get a laugh out of it, and if you like it please share with everyone you know!


----------



## John Strieder

http://www.facebook.com/indifferentmagma


----------



## karjim

My band WALRUS RESIST (Prog Death Metal) 

WALRUS RESIST - ReverbNation

Battlefield is the song to listen to....you'll love it 
Reccorded with Ibby 7620 and Jackson Soloist7, LePou and TSE Amp Sim, Redwires Impulses, Drop A tuning, the old crappy DKFH
It was made in 2008...Since then I learn a lot to clarify productions 
If you like Meshuggah try "Echo of Silence"...It was djent before djent


----------



## nic0us

I play in a band called We Are The Long Lost. The genre of our music goes somewhere between metalcore, deathcore, post-hardcore and other styles of metal.

We released our first official EP called 'As I Live' today! We would really appreciate if you would give it a listen and tell what you think about it. And if you dig it, give us a like on facebook and spread the word, that's the best you can do. Thanks.

Also, if anyone is interested to buy a physical copy, take a contact with us by email ([email protected]).

https://www.facebook.com/wearethelonglost/app_178091127385

https://soundcloud.com/wearethelonglost


----------



## Voice of Tron

We are proud to present you this teaser made for the occasion of our first EP 5 titles : Asylum.
It will be very soon available on Bandcamp as well as in limited physical version of 100 copies.
To follow us, don't hesitate to subscribe to our chaine YouTube, to click " I like " and to share abundantly on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/evisceraldxc
contact us:
[email protected]

Special thanks to Emilien ( Doxa ) LightandChaos for the recording, the mixing and mastering of our EP, he is very good, don't hesitate to contact him !
LightandChaos. Music creation.
http://www.facebook.com/emilien.bontz
http://www.facebook.com/Doxaworld

And thanks also to Christian Klein of Picturial to have lent us his premises during the editing of this teaser!
Bienvenue sur picturial.com

------------------------------------

Nous somme fière de vous présenter ce teaser tourné et réalisé à l'occasion de la sortie de notre premier EP 5 titres: Asylum
Il sera très bientôt disponible sur Bandcamp ainsi qu'en édition limité à 100 exemplaires.
Pour suivre nos actualités n'hésitez pas à vous abonner à notre chaine youtube, à cliquer j'aime et à partager abondement sur facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/evisceraldxc
Contactez nous:
[email protected]

Remerciement spécial à Emilien (Doxa) LightandChaos pour l'enregistrement,mixage et mastering de notre EP, il est très doué n'hésitez pas à le contacter!
LightandChaos. Music creation.
http://www.facebook.com/emilien.bontz
http://www.facebook.com/Doxaworld

Et merci aussi à Christian Klein de Picturial pour nous avoir prêté ses locaux durant le montage de ce teaser!
Bienvenue sur picturial.com


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

http://www.facebook.com/MrGunthersFall

To Murder A Machine

All my music is free for download. hope you guys dig it


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Melodic metal. Brutal And Pretty. 
www.facebook.com/teravega

https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/a-great-divide


----------



## ckragh

The Lone Tree In The Woods That Killed Us All


----------



## kreaturesleeper

paleprophet.bandcamp.com


----------



## AxeArchangel

Waking Fate
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/wakingfate?fref=ts
Bandcamp: Waking Fate

*We have just released our debut EP, Existence. You can listen or download it on our bandcamp page! Instructions of how to download the EP for free will be on our facebook page!


----------



## Borzalino-bob

Just put it out! 
Hope people like it


----------



## Dennface

www.facebook.com/MutantLionMassacre


----------



## Colours

A Candela Lie (ACL) - Band Profile | Facebook

Prog rock from AUS!!
Check it


----------



## Ironbird666

https://www.facebook.com/MalignantEmpire

Blackened Death from Lafayette, Louisiana. Please excuse the fairly bare-bones profile, we just put it up yesterday. We do have two songs up and streaming from our upcoming five song EP so feel free to check them out. We plan on finishing up the EP after the holidays then releasing it for free download. 

Oh, and yes, 7 strings.


----------



## Prax

I finally got around to putting this up. theres a link on the page to soundcloud where you can hear trax

www.facebook.com/tranquildissonance

Like it! Share it! Tell me I'm flat out terrible! Any press is good press.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Give Up the Goods

Pissed off music from New York


----------



## HollowmanPL

www.facebook.com/deadbread - death metal project with various vocalists!


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

Just my solo Electro-Acoustic stuff atm:

https://www.facebook.com/samjacksonguitar

Here's a rough video of me performing one of the tracks:



Thanks!


----------



## RIVIERA

Motives - Neglect (Teaser) - YouTube

MotivesMI - YouTube

http://www.facebook.com/MotivesMI


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWKJjgbL4aY

www.facebook.com/dascabinet


free EP download see facebook or youtube


----------



## kazzerr

Hello.
This is 3rd song of my band, hope you enjoy!



Yes, we suck at mixing


----------



## MortuusMachina

https://www.facebook.com/kingdomscorned

Kingdom Scorned


----------



## DamianX_JVL

Here is my band website, infusimia from chile  we play hard rock

www.infusimia.cl


----------



## Borzalino-bob

Many nice bands here!


----------



## ericnacci

Hey guys,

Check out my band 2x4 at http://www.facebook.com/2x4fromok were a metalcore band out of durant oklahoma we tune to g# and like to be as heavy as possible we have an ep on itunes called Dead Days check it out you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Colin_EDP

https://www.facebook.com/EDPMD Check us out! we are a progessive metalcore band from Maryland! Here is a new song from our full length album http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxmUHEAD6k


----------



## Charlez

My new band Death Comes Home.

http://www.facebok.com/DeathComesHome


----------



## drmayhem

www.metaltech.me

Fusing electronic beats, coursing synthesizers, chugging guitars, pounding basslines and vocals with tongues firmly in cheeks, METALTECH have stunned and entertained audiences throughout the UK over the past 3 years

Metaltech have supported big name bands including KMFDM, Marionette, Angelspit, Psydoll, Alec Empire, Dope Stars Inc. and others, and headined countless venues. They have played at the Rockness, Wickerman, Belladrum and Alba Industrial Music festivals in Scotland, King Tut's Wah Wah Hut, Club Antichrist (one of London's largest fetish clubs!) and even appeared in a nationwide TV advertising campaign.

With nominations in 2011 for both the Scottish New Music Awards and the Scottish Alternative Music Awards, these lunatics are tapping into something which appeals to old rockers, goths, techno and industrial fans alike.

With 2 EP's and an album released, and another album underway, the 'Tech always deliver hard rocking gigs. Go see them - you won't regret it.


----------



## dickandsmithh

Hey y'all! Greetings from Texas! We're a hard rock/progressive band and just started out last yr, have an EP coming out soon so be sure to look for us!
Give us a listen and a like and let us know what y'all think

www.facebook.com/theoryofresistance
http://www.mtv.com/artists/theory-of-resistance/
www.reverbnation.com/theoryofresistance


----------



## Metaljesus

Hi people and greetings from Sweden!

My band Syndrome Society have a released song I'd like to share with you.
We are 5 guys who really enjoy playing music and want to do nothing else with our time, but as you all know, going somewhere with music is quite hard.

Give a listen and see what you think, and if you do enjoy it, give us a like!

Thank you for your time!

http://www.facebook.com/syndromesociety/app_178091127385


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Everything's Eventual.

Just a short simple song as a teaser now but going back into the studio first week of February for some big things.



Everything's Eventual | Facebook

Any support/likes help, the promoters in my area sometimes pay more attention to that then anybody should.


----------



## Anatoth Derek

This thread is crazy! Love it, I posted this in the wrong place a couple days ago so let's try it here.

My new band Habit is up and running and we would love to share our brand of alt rock/alt metal with you all. check us out and give us some feed back over at facebook.com/habitband or on Twitter @habitofficial. 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys and we will be posting more stuff as we get it


----------



## TedEH

2nd track off FUMIGATION's upcoming full length "Integrated Pest Management"
Video includes lyrics.


----------



## LeAwkwardOli

I have this solo project in which I play all the instruments and do all the stuff. I've got some progy electronic metal in there. Go check me out:

https://www.facebook.com/OliverKaahMusic


----------



## jkiernanguitar

Hey all!

I'm working on a solo expedition and I just released a single here and on iTunes! The album and accompanying media will be released in the coming months, but here's the youtube single for it! Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## Romaatx

www.facebook.com/Romaatx

We're going to be releasing a song from our EP soon! (Instrumental)
We just need a little help from peeps to get our likes up further, to get better exposure. Any help from my fellow ladies and Djentlemen would be more than appreciated, every like helps.

I'll like, listen, watch, promote any of your bands/projects as well! I'm always down to help out for music.


----------



## trhshred

www.facebook.com/frequenciesbandhouston

Not a whole lot of stuff up yet, but i'm working on some new, professional recordings.

Anthony, from the band Encircle, is doing all the mixing/mastering for the album and Eric, from Carthage, is doing guest vocals on a bonus track.


----------



## adamcontinent

My band released our DIY music video on Friday!

Continent - Miscreation (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## xxdeliverance

Just released an EP a few weeks ago, it's available at Bandcamp and Reverbnation.


----------



## Hmantooth

Band I am in - http://www.facebook.com/Hostiledawn Kinda stoner/trippy heavy prog stuff

Personal project - http://www.facebook.com/Terranoia Christ only knows what genre this is


----------



## Sinsofthesinless

Check out Sins Of The Sinless! We are a band from Houston, we play metal and are in the recording process of our debut EP! www.facebook.com/sinsofthesinless


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Anectine. Heaviness. Check it out y'all!

http://www.facebook.com/anectine

AnectineBand&#39;s channel - YouTube

SoundClick artist: Anectine - page with MP3 music downloads

AnectineMatt | BANDHAPPY


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

we are a melodic death metal band out of DFW check it out!!! recording our debut ep now. A Devil's Daydream Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## zekelindgren

Abiogene
Abiogene - YouTube
www.facebook.com/abiogene


----------



## juwanfidle09

New playthrough vids! 


Ascent Of Aquarius - Karlo's Guitar Solo playthrough



Transcendence II: The Universe Within (guitar playthrough and Goldea amps demo)



More Dark Crayola updates at these pages!!!

http://www.facebook.com/darkcrayolaband
DarkCrayola's channel - YouTube
Dark Crayola Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## andyjanson

https://www.facebook.com/YouWinAgainGravity/app_178091127385

Progressive Post Hardcore from Windsor UK! Take a listen - lots of stuff on the way, video, new tracks etc...... any support massively appreciated!


----------



## Continuum

Progressive Metal / Djent band from Dallas,TX
www.facebook.com/eonsbeforeusband

Just released a new playthrough!


----------



## osmosis2259

Song writer/Melodic Rock/Metal where I just record all instruments/vocals on my own. 
http://www.facebook.com/BurakOzmucurMusic
Here is a track:


----------



## noUser01

Hey guys! I play in a progressive deathcore band called Dawning of the Inferno. We're from Vancouver Canada and we just released a *new single which you can get for free*, as well as our old *EP which is available for free* on our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/dawningoftheinferno

Here's our latest single:



Here's a video of me playing it if you prefer some more visuals than just the album picture, or if you just wanna see the guitar playing!



Thanks for listening!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Hi!

I'm 31 year old musician from San Juan, Argentina.

This is my personal project since year 2000 called Leechmaster. I released a video last year with a song recorded in 2006:



These are some of the songs I've released over the years:

https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/trascender
https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/leechmaster-alienaci-n
https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/anhelos
https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/leechmaster-victoria
https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/metalpod-short-version

The official website of my project is: Website oficial de Leechmaster / Leechmaster official website


I'm also the singer and guitar player of a live band called Noosfera. We don't have full-length videos yet, but we do have some promos and live videos:





You can listen to some of the songs of our first record here:

https://soundcloud.com/noosfera_arg/elegis
https://soundcloud.com/noosfera_arg/imperio-de-la-desigualdad

The official website is: Website oficial de Noosfera

Enjoy it!


----------



## Thomastvivlaren

Hi. This is my band, Voice of Contention.

http://www.facebook.com/voiceofcontention

Check out our new EP "Worlds Apart".
Here is a lyric vid of the 2nd track, "The Loss": 

For all the metalcore lovers!!


----------



## Marcel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOc95xbFPZs

A crying chihuahua and yours truly


All music avilable for FREE at arkheonline.com


----------



## LuismyWH

Here's my band, hope you dig the video, music and our 7strings 




Any comments and thoughts are very welcome, thanks for listening!

If you like bands like Lamb of God, Meshuggah, Vildhjarta, Whitechapel, Upon a Burning Body and similars, please don't hesitate to take a look, as they are our biggest influences.


----------



## LuismyWH

ConnorGilks said:


> Hey guys! I play in a progressive deathcore band called Dawning of the Inferno. We're from Vancouver Canada and we just released a *new single which you can get for free*, as well as our old *EP which is available for free* on our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/dawningoftheinferno
> 
> Here's our latest single:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of me playing it if you prefer some more visuals than just the album picture, or if you just wanna see the guitar playing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening!




Cool stuff right there!!! I really like the vocals and Galatic pegasus working with you, pro material here!


----------



## Rectified

Hello! 
This is my band, we are from Sweden. We play some sort of metalcore. Check it out!


----------



## Gunnar

Http://www.thediscovery.bandcamp.com

We released a free ep a few weeks ago. I suppose we are progressive instrumental (not djenty).I produced it and me and a guitar player friend wrote everything. Check it out and give some feedback!


Here is our facebook page too. 


https://www.facebook.com/TheDiscoveryBand


----------



## noUser01

LuismyWH said:


> Cool stuff right there!!! I really like the vocals and Galatic pegasus working with you, pro material here!



Thank you man! Yeah GP are great guys, we really dig their stuff a lot!


----------



## episode666

Hi, 
here is a new song from my band:



Enjoy!!


----------



## AustinShafer

Just released my first full length solo album  Im really stoked about it and it would mean a lot if you checked it out I need some feedback!! Link is in my signature or here is a youtube stream


----------



## stomakofagus

New EP I just finished is up. If you're into progressive, melodic, heavy, groovy metal with a splash of vulnerability than look no further 
Max Bergen


----------



## stomakofagus




----------



## Lax

Hi everybody,
My current band is a familial one with GF, her sister, and we do covers.
We have a lot of songs currently in recording (many just needs singing).
That's far from the SS style, but I'll post it for posterity ^^

https://soundcloud.com/alexandre-jakubowicz/sets/left4dead

https://new.myspace.com/left4dead06
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Left4dead-band-06/176474175708126


----------



## sleepy502

https://soundcloud.com/sabire/cut-me-down-1

My band out of Winnipeg Manitoba Canada. Super fun stuff. Got a new drummer that rips.


----------



## jkspawn

The wait is finally over...we would like to present

Slanderus - Pseudo Reality EP 

Track listing

1. Within the Woods
2. Cold Reality
3. Phantom Festival
4. The Butterfly Effect

Personnel 

* Jason Kennedy - Rhythm and lead guitar, Bass guitar
* Nathinal Tabor - Drums
* Allen Alamillo - Vocals

* Dave Swanson - Producer/Engineer

Recorded at Love Juice Laboratories Recording Studio - Riverside, CA

https://soundcloud.com/slanderus/sets/pseudo-reality-ep


----------



## sneakyjeep

This is my band Hitman, from Nova Scotia - Canada

For those who like southern metal (Pantera) and stoner rock. (Down, Corrosion of Conformity) but with some other influences too.

https://www.facebook.com/Hitmantheband



Hit Man - YouTube


----------



## MastodonHunter

Hello, we are FRACTAL (no we are not a Djent band as such, we dabble in it slightly as we enjoy the odd chugg now and then)

We are a band from Australia. Our debut EP and single was released a few days ago, which is available on bandcamp. At the moment we are an instrumental progressive band with various influences, we hope that one day we can procure a singer so that we can simply be defined as a progressive band. I won't divulge much more into our influences and our "sound" as we prefer the definition be construed in the mind of the listener. 

We like all feedback, especially negative, as it gives us a perspective we'd never conceive and a chance to change our approach to composition.

Thanks for taking your time to listen to our music. We know it's hard in todays music industry setup to trawl through all the bands that release their music online, but we do really appreciate the time you have spent. Being a successful musician in making money is not the issue for us, rather it is to have others (other than our parents) to listen to our music and enjoy the experience. 

Happy listening .

Fractal EP | Fractal


http://www.facebook.com/FractalAU


----------



## lopatron

Hello!
this is my band Boneyard
We play metal and we're from Poland, we're 17 years and old looking for drummer. Current we are recording new demo.
Enjoy
http://www.facebook.com/BandBoneyard


----------



## friez256

Hey everyone, my band just dropped this EP today! Check it out if you want here. 
Day In Day Out


----------



## bigmomma

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MAGGOT-TWAT/127472754012939


----------



## Umrgrgl

Dark Reign Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

It's not mathmetal though... my mathmetal project doesn't have a name yet and I'm keeping it under wraps till we have some kickass tunes to release. I currently play the bass and do the vocals, but the vocals on these recordings are the former singer.


----------



## kershyboy

Hey guys, this is Mine and fellow forum member Stephen Platt's band Collibus. We recently come out of a hiatus with a new lineup and a new album out very soon.

https://www.facebook.com/Collibus
Collibus - The Official Website
Collibus Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Just thought I'd post a short vid here to listen to.


----------



## stomakofagus

progressive and aggressive with a dash of vulnerability 
Max Bergen


----------



## stomakofagus

and here's a playthrough of one of the tracks


----------



## Vhyle

My band's name is Algarothsyum. It's instrumental atmospheric metal, written and based on a post-apocalyptic theme.

The 5-track demo "Spiraling to Realization" came out in March 2011, and the full-length album "Wastelander's Epoch" was released in May 2012.

The album is available for your own price at Bandcamp - Wastelander&#39;s Epoch | Algarothsyum






Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/algarothsyum

(no 7-strings were used on the album, since I didn't have one at the time)

The band started off as a solo project, so everything on the recordings were done by me. But now, I'm working and auditioning with other musicians to form a full line-up.


----------



## xiwiwix

Hey guys. The band I'm in is named Suary (pronounced : Sue-Air-E ) . We have modern heavy rock sound. There are a few incomplete demos up, and because of scheduling conflicts decided to put up what was recorded instead of waiting a few months to complete the rest. We feel that there was enough material recorded to get an idea of what we're trying to do.

If you like our sound please support us. Thanks \m/


reverbnation.com/suary (Listen)
facebook.com/suarymusic (Like)
twitter.com/suarymusic (Follow)

Roland


----------



## Moo

Hey, 
please check out my band's new music video, we've just released 

We'd be happpy about any facebook like  
=> www.facebook.com/texaslocalnews


----------



## Nmaster

Going to promote my band, Negated, I play bass in the band and we're a more classic Death Metal sound. Heavily influenced by a good mix of thrash and death. We have a few (low quality unfortunately) recordings of covers and originals, check us out on Facebook. We've got our first show scheduled for April 2nd, wish us luck!

http://www.facebook.com/NEGATEDBAND


----------



## brycegoertzen

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryce-Goertzen/150072975056332

[/[URL="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtubevid"]youtubevid]


----------



## stmenzel

I'm in a St. Louis band called Stockholm Smile. We're definitely not a metal band like a lot of the bands on here but we love what we do so I figured I would share. If you like it make sure to go to facebook.com/stockholmsmile and download all of our music for free.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEu0gXThFMM

Thanks guys!
Scott Menzel
Stockholm Smile


----------



## julianken




----------



## xiwiwix

I guess I can't add this to my post. Made this a few days ago, added the lyrics to some video found online.



reverbnation.com/suary (Listen)
facebook.com/suarymusic (Like)
twitter.com/suarymusic (Follow)
youtube.com/suarymusic (View)


----------



## DevourTheDamned

I wrote this a few weeks ago.
I use Reason 6.5
Its not metal.
but its music 

http://soundcloud.com/fossickerband/whyknot


----------



## 72xmulch

Can't figure out how to embed video from my phone.. "Hi Dad, I&#39;m in Jail"- !!!TENTACLES!!! - YouTube 
http://www.facebook.com/nytentacles


----------



## BTD_Austin

www.facebook.com/believethedeceiver
Arizona progressive deathcore


----------



## Galia Social

Hey everybody! I'm brand new to the site and very excited to join the community. I wanted to share some demos I recently released with my group, Galia Social, and see what you guys think. 

The group is a progressive rock trio for fans of The Fall Of Troy, The Reign Of Kindo, Coheed & Cambria and Circa Survive. 

Galia Social Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

http://www.facebook.com/galiasocial

All feedback is greatly appreciated. Hope to hear from some of you!

-Colby


----------



## HyperKinetic

Did a couple of new vids yesterday on my Schecter C-8 Hellraiser, including a full vid from my first album. I am a solo 7/8 string guitarist from Scotland and am currently working on my second album. Fans of Jeff Loomis/Rusty Cooley might dig my stuff - similar style Shred/Progressive Metal. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Slaeyer

Hej, 
here are the links to my band Exidium from Germany.

Exidium
https://www.facebook.com/exidium


Here is a vid of or song 'Paradoxon' which we performed at one of our gigs in 2011.


----------



## crowbones

Foundations 

FoundationsOfficial - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRHq2MIA7Tg


----------



## iloki

This is my band, Templar's Verdict. We're primarily Death metal, but have influences from progressive, thrash and a few other sub-genres.
We are in process of recording an EP, the two tracks that are closest to being finished atm are The Fall of Ascalon, and Promise. Please take a listen and let us know what you think!

Templar's Verdict on SoundCloud
Templar's Verdict on Facebook


----------



## Nutthee

We haven't really put out any serious demos yet, what we have up is just more of recording ideas to remember them than anything. 
https://www.facebook.com/Presubsist 
thanks for taking a look


----------



## DeathMentaL

Written, mixed and played featuring me.


----------



## Finality

reverbnation.com/finalitymusic
www.myspace.com/600036787

Here's my reverbnation and myspace for Finality. This is just a solo project. I've got about 15 or so songs written and some of them recorded. Add me! LET'S NETWORK SOME METALS


----------



## ohoolahan

if you like some cool stuff like revocation check out my band called to the marrow. take you chance to grab a cd as well! contact me! 

www.facebook.com/tothemarrow


----------



## BRAWLinson

BRAWLinson's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Currently it's just me working on everything, and everything's at different levels of quality and completion :')


----------



## fps

From Death Ape Disco's debut album Supervolcano, streaming and buyable at the link below

Death Ape Disco
https://www.facebook.com/DeathApeDisco


----------



## njspeedbeast

Check it out!

www.facebook.com/everythingseventualofficial


----------



## Sight of Emptiness

*SIGHT OF EMPTINESS*

New Song: 'Passion'

https://soundcloud.com/sight-of-emptiness/sight-of-emptiness-passion-new

Official Links:
www.sightofemptiness.com
www.facebook.com/sightofemptiness
twitter.com/#!/sightofemptines


----------



## kengtin

Mine is called *The K.T. Project* which is on the Instrumental Progressive Metal side. Indeed, I'm also looking to network so feel free to contact me.

My new song and latest video:



http://fb.com/schong.ktp
Sergio Chong-Loo - YouTube
http://twitter.com/kengtin
Kengtin's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Cheers


----------



## jrg828

iamshepherd

ambient/metal/etc

all previous media was trashed, but its just me and another dude who does vocals.
we'll have stuff up soon 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/iamshepherdmusic


----------



## cult

This is what I do for fun, Industrial / Synth Rock.
I play in No Fate Net
https://www.facebook.com/NoFateN

We are about to release our first EP, a teaser can be heard here:
https://soundcloud.com/nothingremains/no-fate-net-suffer-mantra


----------



## jephjacques

Instrumental metal (people call it "post-metal" but oh lord do I hate that term)
Deathmøle

Newest completed album is "Advances"

The one I'm currently working on is "Permanence"


----------



## Ranx

Hi guys!!

My name is Jovan. I m new on Sevenstring.org and I d like to introduce you my new project that I have with my friend NùN featuring the mighty Travis Orbin ( ex Periphery ) on the drums. You can watch his awesome performance on the link below





Here s our different internet pages.

55 Cancri | Facebook

55CancriTV - YouTube

I hope you ll like it


----------



## Hellbobz

Hola people, here's my band Fyeld. We just released a couple of new songs on Souncloud and here's links to some of our pages. We call our music "dirty grooves" which is metal mixed with some Prodigy and dub-step style electronics plus some hardcore rap here and there. Hope you'll like it! 
Fyeld's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world
http://www.facebook.com/fyeldband
Fyeld - YouTube
Fyeld Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
Fyeld (NEW ALBUM OUT!!!) | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

And here's a video for our song "Adrenawheel" from 2010.
Fyeld - "Adrenawheel" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Futurian

I suppose shameless self promotion never hurt! I am from Futurian, co-lead/co-writer, I'm really not sure what label to give it, I've been rolling with electro-mathcore. We are currently doing a vocalist search, put please feel free to check out our first release on soundcloud..

Futurian - Van Allen's Noose

There's a few other tracks on our soundcloud, as well as a showcase of our "atari-tap" technique, a nice 8-finger tap run.. Check out our fb if you like what you hear, thanks for the interest!

FB: We Are Futurian


----------



## xethicx

Cheers to all the bands that use this thread for their material. I am fairly new here and I am getting sick of bands bypassing this section because they feel their project or band or whatever is more important than the ones in here. 

The mods in here are quick to delete or lock any thread discussing djent and so on but theyre not concerned about endless amounts of threads started out there that should just be posts in here. 

Anyways, Ive found some good shit in here, keep it coming everyone.


----------



## Cool711

Sorry guys, posted a live video here, but just found the appropriate thread.

Can't find delete button; admin, please delete.


----------



## MoistMeatSACK

Hey guys, my band is called You Sunk My Battleship, we're a metal band and we just released an EP called Fenton. Our sound is a mix of progressive metal, deathcore (not too much) and a djent tone. 
Have a listen here : Fenton | You Sunk My Battleship
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/YSMBOfficial


----------



## 88FingersEdward

My solo (as of now) band, 88 Fingers Edward. Idk what genre really so I'll call it progressive metal(core) 
88 Fingers Edward's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

https://www.facebook.com/88FingersEdward

Reno Staples - YouTube


----------



## Timelesseer

Posted this in the recording section a few weeks ago, figured I'd share here as well.

My band released the first song from our upcoming EP "Solipsis" due out early summer of this year. If you like it, visit our Bandcamp and you can DL it for free 



Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/AstraeusBand
Bandcamp: http://http://astraeusband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## punisher911

My band Soul Maker. We play some straight forward rock music. Albeit with a Buckcherry, AC/DC type sound. We are from Warren, Michigan. 
www.facebook.com/pages/Soul-Maker/20740726268479848220

http://www.reverbnation.com/soulmaker1?profile_view_source=profile_box


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Parallax
Prog/metal from Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## Cynic

http://www.facebook.com/truthandconsequence

Single coming out soon.


----------



## Projectdream95

I'm a post-hardcore solo artist from NYC. Here's a link to my debut single! 
 

"Like" my facebook page! www.facebook.com/InLovingMemoryNewYork I release a new song when the page hits 200 likes!


----------



## 7StringPsycho

Hi 7string Lovers I am Murad Siddha Altuhul from Turkey, this is my band Prime Object there we have some good 7 string guitar works its worth to listen, check out our vidz and facebook page...please support us and feel free sharing our songs or vidz on any platform...  

1.Army of a mind






2.No One


3.Disciple


There are more tunes in our official youtube page here is link: https://www.youtube.com/user/PrimeObjecttr/videos?view=0&flow=grid

and here is facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/primeobject 

and download link of our last promo: Prime Object - Daily Pills - EP.zip


----------



## Abolyshed

Check out my band, newest song is available for download, more to come.
Abolysh Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Parallax-The Collapse
New Song!


----------



## MoistMeatSACK

I forgot it so heres the album cover for my band's (You Sunk My Battleship) EP called Fenton, wich we just released. 

Please take a quick listen here : Fenton | You Sunk My Battleship

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/YSMBOfficial

So a little more details about us, I and the drummer write almost everything, were 16 years old and so is the other guitarist, bassist is 17 and vocalist is 20. We managed to save up and find time to record professionally for 2 days during wich we made our 5 track EP, Fenton. ANY support would help ENORMOUSLY, we are about to get signed to a small record label (only a month after we released) and see where it goes from there. Listen to one of our songs for a few seconds, you wont be dissapointed I promise. The full EP is 5$, wich includes the EP AND the instrumental version of it for those who don't like growls/screaming. Thank you for your time. Never stop riffing


----------



## UCBmetal

I am SO stoked to finally get this band off the ground.

We're called Raiju, we do a mix of all kinds of stuff, with both 6 and 7 string guitars. This one is a song I've been working on for a long, long time that we did as a one off to book shows/get people listening etc. I don't even know how to do a FFO for this stuff, but there's some proggy stuff, some shreddy stuff, some br00tz, some country swang, some poppy stuff, and a LOT of crazy vocals.

Check us out on bandcamp, and give us a like on facebook if it tickles your fancy!

Raiju

http://facebook.com/raijumusic


#Soooopumped


----------



## Orgalmer

Hey guys, 

Debut release out now, with some more tracks to come in the near future! 

Facebook link here: www.facebook.com/incursionsband 

You can download the EP directly from here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43735367/Incursions EP 2013.zip 

FFO: Danza, Glass Cloud, Misery Signals, Bury Your Dead, etc.


----------



## Pat_tct

Hey Guys,

my band Means to Collapse put out an EP in december and is currently working on the first conceptual full-lengh.

Check us out, give us a like or share us with your friends.

We are from Brunswick, Germany and you can find us ehre:

facebook.com/meanstocollapse

or download our EP for free at:

meanstocollapse.bandcamp.com

thx for reading/sharing/interest


----------



## PineappleExpress

Who likes pop punk? 

https://www.facebook.com/sweetlittlemachine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w63-fXBVDhQ


----------



## isaacbean

Hey guys, I just released my second EP for my progressive metal solo project Bone Gardens, on Bandcamp for a 'pay what you want' price! If you have a second please go listen to a song or two  Bone Gardens


----------



## tobyevansOT

New Single - Our Tomorrow - The Last Time - YouTube

Website - Our Tomorrow | Official Website


----------



## clouds

Metal influenced hardcore from the south of England, all seven strings:

Nihility EP | Nihility
https://www.facebook.com/NihilityUK


----------



## warforgeqt

Death Metal 
Band page
http://www.facebook.com/CreateRapidMassacre?fref=ts
Demo
Ritual Of Anesthetics | Create Rapid Massacre


----------



## CrowCore777

Check it  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkq2yYgDsiA


----------



## CrowCore777

Check it


----------



## Folkyria

here you can listen our 2nd single from our band Folkyria created in autumn 2012 

enjoy all 

Folkyria | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

http://www.facebook.com/Folkyria


----------



## muffinbutton

Not my band, but a great local from Buffalo. They asked me to share their newest single so here it is:


And their Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mycitymysecretofficial


----------



## ImpulsiveDesign

Hey guys, I'm in a band called Breakthrough Even. We recently completed some self-produced demos that can be found on both our Facebook and Soundcloud pages and I figured there wouldn't be any harm in promoting our sound a bit. Follow us or throw a "like" our way if you like what you hear! Thanks! 

Breakthrough Even on Facebook
Breakthrough Even on Soundcloud


----------



## stomakofagus




----------



## zekelindgren

progressive metal

Abiogene


----------



## GTBD7

Check out the band I manage

Blackleaf Gardens. 

Experimental/Prog metal band from Auckland, New Zealand. 

https://www.facebook.com/BlackleafGardens


----------



## spadz93

From the Depths

NJ Metalcore

Free download of our new single: The Mayans Were Wrong | From the Depths

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/fromthedepthsnj


----------



## Audioworks

Here's my youtube page. I just started it, but I'll be putting up new videos every week.

Liboironmusic - YouTube


----------



## Lazercoon

If anyone is at all interested, I make stuff of all kinds here: https://soundcloud.com/lazercoon

I usually post songs as they are "finished" and when I get enough for an album or whatever just remaster and perfect them. A lot of my older stuff is meh, though - I had no recording tech.


----------



## rokket2005

Here's our facebook and a few songs on our soundlcoud page. New album coming later this year
http://www.facebook.com/Neuralizerband

https://soundcloud.com/neuralizer/observer-demo-mix
https://soundcloud.com/neuralizer/passageway-demo-mix


----------



## NickSBTT

Riverfox

Post-Hardcore/Math-Rock/whatever


----------



## TempuraNugget

Project band I'm working on with a cousin of mine. Uploaded our tracks in 8-bit too!


Facebook: www.facebook.com/CaptainCabbage

Soundcloud: Captain Cabbäge's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


s2


----------



## Louie Bloodspill

I play/sing in a zombiepunkgorecorerocknroll band in NJ. Our first album is all six-string, but we're working on our second and I've been arranging all of my bits for my eight-string. 

www.facebook.com/DeadonRevival
You can hear or buy the whole first album on our Bandcamp:
Dead on Revival


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My band Monuments, progressive doom from Holland:

Facebook

Bandcamp

Youtube


----------



## WeLikeItHeavy

I own a metal news, interviews, reviews, etc. website and would love for some people in the community to check it out and participate!

Welikeitheavy.com

Also, we would love to have more writers from the community. If anyone is interested in writing for the site, you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks guys!


----------



## DHE

Facebook page of my band Oberst
We play hardcore influenced metal, in the vein of bands like Baroness, Kvelertak, Converge, and so on.
A live recent live clip!


----------



## illvminist

We're from Woodstock, Ontario and play hardcore / metal. 
Some people say our vocalist sounds like Dead and Divine...

As We Break
As We Break
http://facebook.com/aswebreak


----------



## WingBlaster

Genre: Symphonic Metal with Progressive elements.

We are from Quebec City,Canada.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeless-Oceans/151601634992445?fref=ts

Our debut album 'Memoria' is set for release on May 9th 2013!

Youtube: Inevitable Defeat: 
Shattered Crown: 

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## vmFin

Check out this new (old schoolish) death metal video.
Budget was minimal and the whole thing was filmed and edited by the band. I think it turned out great!

Feel free to comment.


----------



## Abolyshed

Check out my band

www.reverbnation.com/abolysh 

We love all forms of metal, that is one of our newest songs, more to come!


----------



## OWHall

Hi everybody, created this page today, only one scrappy sounding demo track up so far but like and stay tuned for a free EP. Instrumental progressive metal. Official EP tracks will be recorded using my custom siggery 7, zilla fatboy cab and blackstar s1 100 head. I'd appreciate a few shares as I only opened the page about an hour ago and need to build up my fan base!

http://facebook.com/glassskiesband


----------



## straymond

My little project, bring out the gimp.
It consists of myself on bass and guitar, and my bud on vox and programming.
I guess it's a mix between our influences, which are (among others) opeth, job for a cowboy, extol, meshuggah.

It must be mentioned that we have changed studio, together with adding another string and better drum-sounds on our new material that will be out shortly.

All feedback is of course more than welcome! 
Bring out the gimp on soundcloud and facebook.

https://soundcloud.com/bringoutthegimp

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Out-The-Gimp/322824864501138


----------



## igvaratomique

Hey !

Doxa's(prog djent) new song, First EP coming soon.
Feel free to share the video and subscribe.
Cheers!




facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Doxaworld?fref=ts


----------



## DVNLGND

Through Fallen Skies | Through Fallen Skies | CD Baby Music Store


----------



## DVNLGND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ez8SxB8hFA


Through Fallen Skies | Through Fallen Skies | CD Baby Music Store


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

https://www.facebook.com/1llum1n4t1
Prog death metal with a twist. Debut album titled "The core" is up on bandcamp. It features members from Atheist, Martyr/Voivod, Nocturnus, Cynic/Exivious.


----------



## TombstonePD

We play old and new rock. Come like us cause we like you!


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tombstone-PD/133479686831105?ref=hl


----------



## 88FingersEdward

My solo (as of now) band, 88 Fingers Edward. Idk what genre really so I'll call it progressive metal(core) 
88 Fingers Edward's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

https://www.facebook.com/88FingersEdward

Reno Staples - YouTube


----------



## SynapseResponse

I made this account a while back, then dropped off the face of the earth for a while and rediscovered this forum. In that time, my band and I have recorded a lot of material!

https://soundcloud.com/time-factory/

https://www.facebook.com/AnamorphNC

We are called Anamorph from Raleigh, NC.

Progressive/Experimental metal


----------



## fps

Hey guys 
Death Ape Disco are up for two polls would you mind taking a second and voting for us? 
Firebrand&#8217;s Band Of The Month (June) Competiton » Firebrand Rock Radio
https://www.facebook.com/questions/504334659633763/
Be real cool of you, only takes a coupla seconds, rock on \m/


----------



## OWHall

Intervals fan?
Support GlassSkies. Just started out and need likes!
https://www.facebook.com/glassskiesband

more demos/playthrough vids to follow!


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

Wow this is a long thread (starting in 2005)!!

Here's my artist page: www.VITNE.net

I'm a new member, and glad to be here!


----------



## williammacdonald18

I don't believe my band has a myspace set up yet but here's our facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/BittersweetBlasphemyOfficial?fref=ts


----------



## OWHall

pre pro demo. let me know what you think! (CONSTRUCTIVELY)
http://www.facebook.com/glassskiesband


----------



## vontis

ABNORMAL INHUMANE (BRUTAL DEATH METAL FROM GREECE)

https://www.facebook.com/abnormalinhumanedeathmetal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRi3yoWQnFU


----------



## RYANGP

Hey guys my band THE GREAT AIRPORT MYSTERY just released our new album yesterday!

It's called _The Great Spaceport Mystery_ and is a sprawling concept record about space space exploration and the origins of humanity, set in the year 2096. Think: Glassjaw meets Periphery.





Download it here: *thegreatairportmystery.bandcamp.com*

Album preview: *THE GREAT SPACEPORT MYSTERY - Album Teaser - YouTube*


----------



## bigreddestroyer

Hey Guys

https://www.facebook.com/sacrilegiousthrone
Sacrilegious Throne

UK based Blackened Death Metal


----------



## eastguitar

Hi

Esteban Soto - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/elementschile

https://soundcloud.com/elementschile


----------



## purg3be

Released a new album this year with my band.

Artist: Resurrection (BE)
Album: Social/contract (c) Swell Creek Records (DE)

Progressive metalcore from Belgium. Please give it a listen and comment!
https://www.facebook.com/resurrectionmetalcore


----------



## mili9152

Just released my solo album!

sbbmusic.bandcamp.com


----------



## cult

Aaaaand the EP is done!
Check it out here:

No Fate Net


----------



## AlexQ1993

Just launched a new solo project, Constructing Infinity

Here's the facebook page https://www.facebook.com/ConstructingInfinity

Free downloads for the first two songs Constructing Infinity


----------



## haiduk

HAIDUK
Fast, Crushing as Hell Evil Death Thrash!!

haiduk

Full-Length BlackMagic Debut! - "SPELLBOOK"


----------



## Jakke

We are finally getting together an online presence, and now have both a Facebook and a Youtube (launched yesterday):
Youtube: Democraship (with a couple of rough demo recordings)
Facebook: Democraship


And no, it's not metal


----------



## Yo_Wattup

https://soundcloud.com/kick-the-butterfly/sets/kick-the-butterfly

yeaaaaahhhh


----------



## wtfswe

Hi! 

My band Writing The Future is about to release a concept record about the four elements.

Recently we released a music video from our upcoming record:
Writing The Future - The Rock Song [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube

Would be very happy if you wrote a couple of words about is on your page and shared the video.

Best Regards
Carlyle Fernandes
www.facebook.com/writingthefuture


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

https://www.facebook.com/taineband
Progressive death metal from Romania!


----------



## mikethedrummer95

my band In Fantis:
https://www.facebook.com/infantisband

and a song!
Diagnosis | In Fantis


----------



## 089Ray

my band Onyria 
http://www.facebook.com/onyriaband

and a song , Revenge


----------



## berserker213

Here's my Youtube, and here's my Soundcloud.

I only have one thing on each account but I'm trying to post one item per week, be it video or audio.


----------



## RevChristoph

Here is a sample of the new album 'Sausage Level Event' by my band DIGITAL LOVE SAUSAGE

SLE SAMPLER - YouTube


Digital Love Sausage | All Hail the Sausage!

Digital Love Sausage - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Digital-Love-Sausage/217745380712


----------



## Poho

My band, a project in the making for two years, has finally gone live on-line. We have put a lot of thought into how we release our music, and a lot of work into the music itself.
https://www.facebook.com/Tactusband

And the first stage . . . this silly video! Please check it out, and if you dig and think you could be excited about the music, please also like the page! Thanks 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-vUoXlRPXQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Arthur666

Hi,
Here`s a demo of a project that I`ve been working on:



and here`s my YouTube channel:
Artur Jankowski - YouTube

Hope you like it


----------



## chasm144

Hey guys check out my band! Metal from Sweden



https://www.facebook.com/ActZeroOFFICIAL


----------



## Skynet Guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GjoJADfUew

https://www.facebook.com/skynetband

I play bass in a band named skynet out of Hamilton,ON!
Our guitars are tuned to drop G#


----------



## Gemmeadia

Here is my project! We just posted this single today from the full length, so i'd appreciate if you all went over to our facebook and like it if you can!

http://www.facebook.com/paragon503


----------



## Carver

www.reverbnation.com/carvello

www.facebook.com/carvellocanada


----------



## HubertCumberdale

https://soundcloud.com/hubertcumberdaleproject

Haven't uploaded anything special yet, But did upload a Harlem Shake Cover, Which needs to be redone, But Oh well!


----------



## studmiester7

My band is Tragic End. I am one of the guitar/vocals of the band
http://www.facebook.com/TragicEndBand


----------



## mcleanab

This is a little different....

GREGORY THE END OF RELIGION.

I composed and recorded the music a few years ago.... it was a commissioned gig for a live theatre production based on Charles Dicken's "Nicholas Nickelby." The original, non vocal music score is here: 

Nicholas Nickleby | Adam McLean

My old friend and musical collaborator Gregory heard the music and dreamed up the concept and lyrics for END OF RELIGION. He did some edits, re-arranging and sang the shit out of it! 

Gregory ....ing rocks...

Enjoy!


----------



## Johnny16142

Awesome Thread, I've found a lot of new bands to listen to! 
Here is my band. Progressive Metal from Jacksonville, FL

WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/ARTILECT


----------



## kikeonline

Hi!







I started this band called QUBIT, is not completely djent, we just want to explore different sub-genres of metal. We are currently recording our first album with guest vocalist for around the world. Listen to our music, and if you are a vocalist and want to be part of this project please contact me so we can record a song that fits best your type of voice. 

Qubit FB page 

My personal Soundcloud that include other projects.


*Qubit - South*



*Qubit - North* _(Instrumental)_


If you are interested let me know. 
Thansk!


----------



## SamSevens

my band, Crosshair, we are from Romania, Oradea and we play metal (death/deathcore/grind/harcore)


----------



## UnderTheSign

Cult horror worshipping fuzzy doom/death from the Dutch West Coast 

2013 demo &#8220;FROM MATOOL&#8221; is availble for streaming on Bandcamp NOW! 

Temporarily availble for free - simply click &#8220;Buy Now&#8221; and enter &#8364;0. 
Demo tapes coming soon, keep an eye out! 

SPEEDGURU 
http://www.facebook.com/speedgurudoom


----------



## GTBD7

Check out the band I manage. 

Blackleaf Gardens 

https://www.facebook.com/BlackleafGarden 


For fans of Experimental/Progressive Metal. 


All the way from Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## DuncanPlaysGuitar

I recently started a solo project and released this EP. Facebook and Bandcamp links are in the description.


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

https://www.facebook.com/taineband


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Give Up the Goods Bandcamp

Give Up the Goods Facebook

We are a slammy death metally djenty thally pissed off group of studs. The EP is free, give it a listen!


----------



## Vexinglion

Naught by Vexinglion on SoundCloud - Hear the world








Solo extreme music project from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Scale The Sandwich

Check out my work: 
https://www.facebook.com/nicholasaverymusic/app_178091127385

I'm a solo artist fairly new to recording and producing. I'm really just beginning and it'd be great for you to take a minute of your time and give my stuff a listen, thank you.


----------



## Dylanvoy

https://www.facebook.com/ValeofYears?fref=ts


----------



## Orgalmer

Can't remember if I've posted this before but someone may like this:

www.facebook.com/incursionsband

This used to be my studio project for about two years. In the end, I recorded it all myself and released the material shortly after in March this year. It's pretty aggro and has a bit of bounce to it, and it's based around a concept album I'm still working on.

It's been three months since then and I've now got a full lineup including a very talented female vocalist, hooray! Lots of new stuff to come this year and next!


----------



## CrashRG

Atlanta Is Burning.

Just plugging a friend's band from Chicago, IL. Metalcore.
Currently writing/recording new material. Check it, like their facebook page, twitter them @AtlantaIsBurnin 


From Their ReverbNation Bio:

"Atlanta is Burning is a Metalcore band from Lombard, Illinois. The band was formed in 2010 with drummer Keith Humphrey, bassist Carlene Bruno, and lead guitarist Al Kruse. In 2011 the band added vocalist James Costa and rhythm guitarist Andy Kent.

The band took its name from the scene in Gone with the Wind in which the lead character Scarlett OHara, played by Vivien Leigh, rushes to escape the flames that engulf Atlanta, Georgia during the American Civil War. This escape scene stands out as one of the most famous parts in the film, which helped to ignite Vivien Leighs acting career. The film also made Vivien an American icon, but it allowed for her to become type casted with an image she would grow to despise.

Vivien's life is the subject in many of Atlanta is Burning's songs. The bands first released song, A wicked Thing to Say was written about Viviens ensuing hatred for Hollywood. Through heavy guitars, hard hitting drums, and growling vocals, the band revives Viviens frustration with the film, the fame, and the critics of her time."


Atlanta is Burning Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## Haliphron

Hey guys this our first post. We're two guitarists who are trying to get a start as internet project until we can relocate to a new state. No vocals, yet, but we're working on lyrics and production ourselves as we're able too. Let us know what you think and check out and follow our pages for updates! More tracks to come.


Cheers- 
Jonathan

https://soundcloud.com/dreaming-in-dog-years

https://www.facebook.com/didyband


----------



## Santuzzo

here's my website
my bandcamp
my facebook
and my soundcloud

I just released my first EP (instrumental prog metal), check it out on any of the links above


----------



## kaffefilter

Allright, some well-needed plugging coming this way then. This is my band Emerging Symmetry. With me and drummer Ki as the core for years, we're blending the DIY-let's-program-all-the-drums-style with actual music. Hope you'll like it.

Emerging Symmetry @Soundcloud
Emerging Symmetry @Facebook


----------



## warforgeqt

Hey this my band Create Rapid massacre playing death metal/deathcore
https://www.facebook.com/CreateRapidMassacre
just got a new track out


----------



## OpenSea

I just finished building and uploading a pretty clean and straightforward site for my band. We play our own weird take on progressive metal (or so I'm told). 

Myself and my band mates would be honored to have you all check us out. I think the site turned out pretty well, too.

http://www.cityband.us


----------



## ProfessorVeggieKrunk

https://www.facebook.com/ArahanMusic?fref=ts:yesway:


----------



## FallOfHumanity

ATLAS is a Melodic Post-hardcore / Metal core band from Kingston, Ontario, Canada.

We are in the midst of writing our EP and hope to have it written and recorded by the end of 2013. We then plan to take on a 14 day tour of Ontario, Quebec and the maritimes.

Though we have no music on facebook yet, we plan to release a couple of songs we've written recently within the next number of weeks.

We would love a few LIKES from people outside of our area to help us get our name out there. We are also fond of "Like Sharing / Like-for-Like".

www.facebook.com/soundsofatlas
ATLAS ? Kingston Ontario Post-Hardcore Band

Thanks!


----------



## neoclassical85

"Carry the Lost" is a melodic modern rock band based out of Halifax, NS.

https://www.facebook.com/CarrytheLostBand?fref=ts


----------



## studmiester7

Tragic End - We released our first album back in March. We're about to start recording our second, with our newly adopted 8-strings

http://www.facebook.com/TragicEndBand


----------



## FrakTheGods

Our band just released our facebook. Check it out 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Idols-Of-Apathy/578629715480512


----------



## FrakTheGods

This is my new band, released our facebook last night and have over 300 fans already. Check it out, loads of material coming soon

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Idols-Of-Apathy/578629715480512


----------



## jacobmickeyd

www.facebook.com/BrokenApparitionsAL


----------



## whatupitsjoe

some melodic metal/hardcore (call it what you will)



[/IMG]



THE ONLY WEAPON ON YOUTUBE



THE ONLY WEAPON'S FACEBOOK


----------



## UCBmetal

Hey dudes, I joined these guys only a few months ago so I didn't get to join in on the tracking process (except for a few emergency fixes), but we are A Thousand Dead, a Death Jazz instrumental band from oakland with some pretty ridiculous stuff going on. We just released our first E.P. called Portals. Check us out!

https://soundcloud.com/athousanddead

A Thousand Dead


----------



## StMichaelBand

Future sound is Israeli/American influenced prog DJent tech metal lead vocallist Michael Carlson the original.

24yrs exp, Berklee alumni.
Still accepting students, still looking for musicians for my keyboardist and I.
Drug alcohol free, righteous lyrics, it's FRESH, the right message...
We are not leaving you in darkness.

"Sever Heresy" and 12 more songs out next year, new album.

www.facebook.com/saintmichaelband


----------



## Goro923

Ernia

Grindcore/Deathgrind/Death Metal from Spain

Enjoy! (if this is your thing).


----------



## Veldar

My band homies. (Not we're not metalcore)

https://www.facebook.com/Synthyst


----------



## hallapher

hey guys,

I'm a big reader of the site, dont think I've ever actually posted though. Anyway I recently joined a band a few months back which uses 6 and 7 strings in our songs, a blend of a number of styles and our debut album is out at the end of the month, we've also just released our debut music video here-  
let me know what you think

Cheers


----------



## Ytseman

Reflect The Chaos Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## RickyCigs

https://soundcloud.com/rickycigs/soil-new-album-sample

heres an unmastered sample of an album im working on with wayne hudspath. i have the rest of my music posted on the links in my sig. some contains wayne, some doesnt. any feedback on what im doing wrong/right is appreciated. even if you feel the need to tell me that you hate me and want to murder me.


----------



## ExDementia

Black/Death/Symphonic Metal from San Diego, CA. We have an album and an EP out, both self produced and free to download. 

Bandcamp
Facebook


----------



## Despised_0515

We're Redivider and we play Melodic Hardcore

Greater Than EP | REDIVIDER

https://www.facebook.com/REDIVIDER760


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

My website: VITNE Official  Official Website for V-Rock singer VITNE

Just released a new single/video:


----------



## Lon

SAIL THIS SHIP ALONE

Sail This Ship Alone - Amnesia - YouTube


----------



## Auceify

My Music Project

https://soundcloud.com/augustine-ceasar-daleng


----------



## Lostbrethrenuk

Lost Brethren is a solo project which was created in 2011. To help promote the project I'm giving away the album for free. Please check out :Lost Brethren

For more information check: http://www.facebook.com/lostbrethren

Please spread the word!


----------



## thefyn

This is my band:





You can download the debut album for free here:

DOWNLOAD


----------



## MetalBuddah

This is my main band! We just released our debut album on July 12th. there are links to our FB on our bandcamp page
VELA


----------



## BlackSG91

thefyn said:


> This is my band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the debut album for free here:
> 
> DOWNLOAD




Awesome videos bro! I love the slow motion on the first video. That was done well, especially with the cymbals on the drum set...sick! That second video took a while to figure out, but I like the message in it. A real eye-opener. You guys are pretty tight musically. How long have you guys been together as a band?


----------



## JerichoCheng

This is our band Qollision from HongKong! 
We released our first EP on July.






Our band page:
https://www.facebook.com/qollision

First Lyrics Video:
Qollision - ''Liberation'' (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## oryphic

Nicholas Maini's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world 

Song writer/guitarist from Coventry, Rhode Island here. My soundcloud contains a collection of finished instrumental tunes, and song/riff ideas I've finished mixing/mastering over a year or two. As of now my solo project will go by the name *Subject Obscured* on CD (band names suck. inevitably i may decide on something else) but it's just Nick/Nicholas Maini when I upload stuff. Hopefully I will be finishing many more tunes in the works and tracking them soon if all goes well. Then, ultimately I'll be enabled to distribute my music more effectively with an official name and beastly full-length.

Sincere Thanks for reading, and listening.

-N


----------



## fps

FREE DOWNLOAD, METAL HAMMER- APPROVED ROCK ROCK ROCK ROCK ROOOOOOOOOCCCCKKKKKKKK \M/
http://deathapedisco.bandcamp.com
ENJOY


----------



## OWHall

Guitar playthrough of my new tune! For fans of protest the hero, intervals, corelia... you get it! 
https://soundcloud.com/glassskies-1
https://www.facebook.com/glassskiesband


----------



## Shrediablo

Here is a teaser of my bands upcoming EP! Some 7 string riffage included!


----------



## SensesTied

https://www.facebook.com/Thearchimedesdeathray

This is my band, been in it for about a year and a quarter now, all songs were written by the original guitar player, who recently departed, over 4 years ago and he handled all the guitar tracks back in 2010, well before i joined, i really enjoy this music even though i didnt record any of the tracks, I helped the drummer heavily with the mixing of the tracks so maybe i get a little credit? But I dont know, anyways were in the process of writing our next album with myself and a new guitar player and i will show you guys if anyone is interested that is when we have new material available to listen to. 
Thanks, Zach


----------



## XIII

We've waited a while for this due to unforeseen circumstances.

Been dying to post something in here for some feedback! \m/,

So we would be honoured if y'all could check this teaser for our 3 track EP coming soon.

We are bloodThread from Glasgow and not really sure who we sound like to be honest, close to a dying giraffe is the best description.

Thanks if you took the time to check the vid 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejl9bpWUCw

BloodThread


----------



## tonez

The Next | Serocs


----------



## Tom MAF

Hey guys, my band have just released our first song off our four part EP. Would really appreciate it if you gave it a listen and let us know what you think <3






www.facebook.com/AeolistUK


----------



## Ethn Hayabusa

The Janitors of Chaos Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

We just put up our first single; "Silian Rail". Hope you dig it!


----------



## Leveebreaks

My band is in my sig, but here's the link anyway 


http://www.burnthyenemy.com


Writing songs for the new album, short tour of the UK, and will update when the youtube page is up and running. 

WIPs of new stuff at:

https://soundcloud.com/#burnthyenemy

Come join the rest of our 4 followers


----------



## fabzstyle07

http://youtu.be/vrUDsqCVqaE

facebook.com/ashesofambernj


----------



## cenobile

Technical Death/Thrash Based in Reading, UK







My debut show (Vocals)



New music and recordings coming very soon, please check us out on any of the following sites, cheers!

Reverbnation http://www.reverbnation.com/InComaOfficial
Twitter https://twitter.com/InComaUK
YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/InComaOfficial?feature=watch
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/InComaUK


----------



## shanike

Symbiosis

we're a 5-piece prog metal band from Slovakia, currently finishing off material for our second release, which will be hopefully out by the end of the year:

http://www.facebook.com/symbiosisproject


----------



## Shakkyl

https://www.facebook.com/thebehavioristproject


----------



## machinica_band

We are a five piece groove metal band from Seattle, WA.

Reverbnation
Facebook
Twitter

We are currently working on an E.P. and should be releasing it here soon.


----------



## brnedon

I have a solo music project, brnedon, in which I have four albums that are available for free download from my bandcamp site. All my albums are "name your own price", so just enter 0 for the price to get them for free. I also have a soundcloud with some songs up and a youtube channel which features a full stream of my new EP. Hope you dig my tunes!

-Brendan


----------



## f2f4

I'm in a band called The Pilot's Archive. We're a 4 piece hardcore-ish band from Tennessee. We're about to begin recording on a self-produced full length. The opener for it can be found on our bandcamp. It's called "Tragedy Addict"


www.facebook.com/thepilotsarchive
www.twitter.com/pilotsarchive
www.thepilotsarchive.bandcamp.com


----------



## tyler_faith_08

www.facebook.com/theoreticallytheband

We're a progressive metal band from southern Alabama. Influenced by Dream Theater, Symphony X, Anubis Gate, and Lamb of God. The band is in the early stages, but we've been playing together for quite some time. We have 3 songs complete with about 30 more in the making. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## JooLee4Uh

-sorry forgot to quote the post and I can't figure out how the .... to delete this-
Just keep scrolling.


----------



## JooLee4Uh

Lostbrethrenuk said:


> Lost Brethren is a solo project which was created in 2011. To help promote the project I'm giving away the album for free. Please check out :Lost Brethren
> 
> For more information check: http://www.facebook.com/lostbrethren
> 
> Please spread the word!



Damn dude this brutal as shit. Nice!
Good luck on the drummer hunt though, heh.


----------



## tank

folk metal from North italy 

https://www.facebook.com/vallorch
VallorchBand - YouTube

cheers


----------



## nec

Nébeda streaming self-titled album! 

We are Nébeda, a Progressive metal band from Santiago de Chile, South America!...

Enjoy the music and if you want news from the band, give us a like on our facebook's fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/nebeda.band

Greetings


----------



## Mr Ryan

A playthrough of my bands new song  check us out if you have the time,
https://www.facebook.com/DispositionBandOfficial

Track 2 - Disposition (Guitar Playthrough) - YouTube


----------



## Shrediablo

My band just uploaded a single from our new EP on youtube! Check it out! A 7 string BRJ Vixen is hard at work here!


----------



## Derek Ageless

The Horde - Brutal Viking Thrash Metal from the US

For fans of Destruction, Kreator, Celtic Frost, Skeletonwitch, Havok

http://www.facebook.com/hordemetal


----------



## TK616

thought i may as well join in with the youtube link-age haha. this is me playing a song for one of my bands 

Incognito Unaware - Guitar Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## fguitar82

from our first cd, y play with a seven string guitar that my drummer made it for me!!
my band is called Raza 2.0 and we are from argentina!


----------



## Dabo Fett

links should be in my sig, and the bandcamp site has free downloads. just straight up metal, with a little melodeath tinge to it


----------



## Danny McMartin

https://myspace.com/decapitatedzombiemusic


----------



## Jameslewis777

My band just dropped our ep 30 minutes ago on bandcamp.

I play guitar for the band, AND I mixed and mastered the CD.

The EP is available for FREE download off our bandcamp!

Let me know what you guys think!

Venture Bandcamp


----------



## Hartman-MDK

Hello Mortal Fans, if any? The is a NEW album coming out end of this year called "The Blueprint For Blood Spatter" on Comatose Music. It features 9 brutal/ tech 7 string guitar playing. Should be a fav for you Sevenstring dot orgers. Please go to our FB page and Like it for all updates Mortal Decay...
https://www.facebook.com/mortaldecayusa


----------



## Triple7

Nihilist Crane
Progressive, Grunge, Metal

www.facebook.com/wearenihilistcrane


----------



## Meridian

Hey guys I'm in a progressive death band from Louisiana! We are called Meridian  this is our music https://www.facebook.com/Meridiancorela


----------



## Chris Riegger

Halo To Havoc 

Let me know what You guys think!


----------



## flow

www.facebook.com/oceanofmirrorspdx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-WN9Q_8-Q


----------



## lorguitarist

Legions Of Raum

Trying to boost the Chicago metal scene. 

https://www.facebook.com/legionsofraum
Legions of Raum Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Also on Pandora!

Enjoy!


----------



## vanDahl

Greetings!








Meadows End from Sweden, symphonic/melodic death.

This is a headbanging collaboration we made with the YouTuber Ed 'Infidel Amsterdam' Veter.
Meadows End - Devilspeed Loathekill



Meadows End - Facebook
MeadowsEndSwe - YouTube


Well met!


----------



## Meridian

My band Meridian entered a contest to win an endorsement with Legator Guitars. Currently we are in 5th place and we need all the votes we can to get back up to first (we were there a few days ago :c ) So to promote the contest and help draw in more voters, my other guitarist and I made this montage video ;D check it out. its funny. or something.


----------



## alvaro

Some Sybreed jamming before the sun fades away -and the skyline glows in bright white. (My guitar track is slighty panned onto the right)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Alexjorgenson667

Haven't posted here in a good while. One of my current bands The Obliterate Plague just got our original lineup back together and released a new album. 

For fans of dark death black speed metal stuff. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjIkOXOJRR4

Bandcamp site can be located: 

The Obliterate Plague

Cheers!


----------



## Perihelion

Hadean - Prog Metal 
We just finished our debut EP, you can get it for free on our bandcamp.


----------



## DansSevens

Daniel Steiner - YouTube
Some original instrumental progressive metal


----------



## Keigo

This is my Instrumental Progressive Metal project.
Please give it a listen, thank you!
The Blue Prison's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Vardoulika

*
Nervosia *is the name of my band. We released an EP a couple years ago that we recorded with Ryan Butler @ Arcane Digital Recording (Exhumed, Phobia, Landmine Marathon) and had mixed and mastered by the Swedish legend Fredrik Nordstrom @ Studio Fredman in Sweden (Dimmu Borgir, At The Gates, In Flames, Opeth, Soilwork, Dark Tranquillity, etc.) Featuring ex-members of prominent metal acts such as Nightrage, Vehemence, and Red Tear Memory. Our sound is a blend of Melodic Death and Black Metal with a more cinematic twist. We are currently working on a full length album right now and have our EP titled "Apathy's Throne" streaming for free on Soundcloud and Spotify. Check it out if you like. 

Streaming EP on Soundcloud:
https://soundcloud.com/nervosiaofficial

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/nervosia

YouTube:
NervosiaMetal's channel - YouTube

Blabbermouth Article: 
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - NERVOSIA Completes Work On Debut EP


----------



## arie_st

Demooth With

This is the teaser for my band Demooth With
Let me know what you guys think about it... any suggestion are welcome 



https://www.facebook.com/demoothwith
https://soundcloud.com/demooth-with


----------



## blondehorse

Hi!
we´re a bass, drums and vocals trio from sweden. Grunge, fuzz, alternative rock.
Play the bass (höfner shorty) like a guitar. Give us a listen and a like on facebook!

Blonde horse on SoundCloud
http://www.facebook.com/blndhorse


----------



## kikonuy

Hello guys! =]
check out my last video

http://youtu.be/faH8JK0_ohY


----------



## haiduk

haiduk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqSkd726XU8


----------



## HateTank

Hate Tank Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## bluestroke

https://soundcloud.com/alwayswondering7/under-cerulean-skies-official

Hello people! This is the single from the upcoming EP that am currently working on for my musical project called Always Wondering! 

If you like a combination of bouncy rhythms and melodies you just might like this! :&#272;


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

promo video for our album releasing this month. peep that shit. website under construction.


other sites there---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------&#9660;


----------



## CodyLikesDT

All Hail

www.facebook.com/AllHailProg


----------



## allshallperishfan

Base Alpha. If you like the contortionist and born of osiris, give it a shot! thanks

https://www.facebook.com/basealphaband


----------



## HANIAK

Colosso

For fans of Hate Eternal, Meshuggah, Devin Townsend, Decapitated.



www.facebook.com/colossometal


----------



## zekelindgren

Abiogene's debut album is available for free download on band camp, check it out! 
Abiogene


----------



## alvaro

This week was time to isolate with no redemption to be found, and no purpose of glorious goals.

As usual my guitar track is just one instance of IK's AmpliTube, slighty panned onto the right.

Enjoy!!


----------



## theganjie

Monolith are a brand new band from Perth, Western Australia playing simple, heavy, melodic and groove-based metal

Debut single 'SOLACE' available for free download and streaming from 
bandcamp: 
monolithau.bandcamp.com

and on youtube:


----------



## heppper

First song of my bands new EP. Somebody on soundcloud described our sound as 'Beautiful and raw'. Check it out!



Facebook-page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Centenarian/113123932071106


----------



## kurotenshi

Hi everyone, 
So I'm thrilled to show you my first original made public. My band is called 11th Dimension, we are base in Lisbon, Portugal and we mix a load of different influences, the main one being metal and more precisely Groove / Progressive / Djent

Hope you like it and please comment, we are glad to hear either good or bad reviews.

11Th Dimension - Misanthropy (Band Playthrough) - YouTube

Sorry there is no actual 7 string guitar in there but the guitar player hasn't got the money yet.


----------



## Michelanoia

Hi guys !
Let me introduce you my french brutal grind blabla band, MICHEL ANOIA. It's our first album, DIY stuff. I'm playing on a Schecter C7 Blackjack tuned like a 8 Strings guitar. 
Michel Anoia is a power trio augmented by two enslaved draftsmen, born in Lyon, France in 2012.Our high stupidity potential, the love for all forms of violent music combined with psychedelic illustrations gave birth to our first project. Multiple effects pedals, many riotous vocal interventions, shit-tons of riffs and special visual effects will cheer you up while you vomit.The project&#8217;s key idea is a research on combining and synergising visuals and sounds in all the direction. We try as hard as we can to improve what we&#8217;ve got to offer at every gig and deliver a better audio/visual performance.

http://anoia.bandcamp.com/





Cheers !
Charles


----------



## HollowmanPL

www.facebook.com/deadbread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymHoyTEag-8


----------



## TommyP123

If you're into progressive death metal check out my band. We're finishing up our EP which should be out later this year. There's one track on our page so far. But if you wanted to heard more stuff we have other recordings. https://www.facebook.com/pages/League-of-Shadows/109153245912133 If you dig it let us know what you think and like our page! Thanks guys!


----------



## Akvg

Hey guys, my band just released a new single would be awesome if you could check it out  

check us out on the facebook too, if you can give us a like  facebook.com/thegaiatheoryband


----------



## grimorian

Working on a little studio side project and figured I'd try and get some peeps checking it out. It's more of a slow, "djent" kinda thing. Currently there's only some rough, self recorded instrumental versions of the songs on the facebook page, but they're decent enough. I'll be heading into the studio soon to get some legit recordings done. Check it out and let me know what you think...

https://www.facebook.com/VIGILny/app_178091127385


----------



## eightstringprog

https://www.facebook.com/AnOathOfMisdirection An Oath Of Misdirection Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
An Oath Of Misdirection on PureVolume
We're a Houston metal band with influences that range from After the Burial, Veil of Maya, to Meshuggah, The Faceless, and Impending Doom. Give us a listen! hope y'all enjoy! An Oath of Misdirection-Paralysis - YouTube


----------



## Experimorph

We launched the website for my band, Creinium, online just yesterday! The site's still under works, but you can find info on the band plus our first EP - whose production is unfortunately piss poor. We've recorded everything for our upcoming second EP, which will be released later this year. The new record will showcase a much more refined and mature sound.

http://www.creinium.com

I don't know many bands to reflect our music on, let's just say our music style's progressive metal with definite black metal and extreme metal vibes.

If you dig all the way into the band section, I'm the bassist!


----------



## elnyrb10

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/.-.-.-as-are-we-all-maybe/id711316983 

Just made a thread for this, put im in La Ventrana, a folky type group


----------



## LORD ABADDON

You can listen to and download our tracks on Soundcloud at NephilimSADM's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world. If you dig it,check us out on Twitter at @NephilimSADM,Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/nephilimsadm and Reverbnation at Nephilim Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## fps

Hi again, live video from our rehearsal on Wednesday, 6 mics, 2 mobile cameras and a macbook screen


----------



## Jaml0l

Hey guys!
My band released our debut EP a few weeks back now, if you're into prog metalcore check it out!

Sentinel
www.facebook.com/sentinelaus


----------



## jkiernanguitar

Hey guys!

I am proud to announce the release of my new solo album, "Of Oceans"!
It's seven tracks of melodious virtuosity and fun instrumental work!
Hope you like what you hear and will download it! I'm so proud of this album and I hope you will be, too!


Bandcamp: Name Your Own Price!
Of Oceans | John Kiernan

iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/of-oceans/id714904180


----------



## msalazar

Watchers- "The American Dream" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Phrygian

Just released our new EP, available for free download over at our website - Kodeks

http://www.facebook.com/kodeksband


----------



## Vicrophagist

https://vogrib.bandcamp.com/

Just put out my solo project. Check it out if you're a fan of black metal!


----------



## reckoner

My new metal band Neck of the Woods from Vancouver just released our demo.

Tech? Prog? METAL!

https://neckofthewoods.bandcamp.com/

https://www.facebook.com/neckofthewoodsmetal


----------



## Smutem




----------



## acoldbloodykiller

We are a progressive metal band from New Delhi , India
here's the link to our first single
https://soundcloud.com/colossalfigures/lost-single-version
cheers


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

https://www.teravegamusic.com/


----------



## Sebazz1998

https://www.facebook.com/Epiphanybandofficial We are a progressive rock/metal band from Miami, Florida swing by and give us a like!


----------



## Abrod

My first Solo Demo/EP!

Vigor Mortis


----------



## Necrocous

Here are some tunes of mine, good old metal. https://soundcloud.com/jgmetal


----------



## whenallelsefa1ls

Mammal Sauce.

www.facebook.com/mammalsaucepa

We dub it Comedy Noise Grind.

This is a complete and utter joke so if any of you take this seriously i will have strong doubts about humanity.


----------



## GunpointMetal

This is my band:
The Unnecessary Gunpoint Lecture
We Have a New Unmastered Song up on Soundcloud/Facebook and would appreciate any listens and shares if you like it!


----------



## alvaro

After a forearm injury its time to grab my axe again and do some Sybreed chugga. This week was time to face the worst of myself... Yes, I am Ultraviolence!

My guitar is running through one instance of IK's AmpliTube (ENGL model) slighty panned onto the right. Time stretched @ 90% (about 218 BPM).

Enjoy!!


----------



## fylledal

A new song i made


----------



## peachy901

I'm a session guitarist and freelance composer, so I typically have a few different things going on. Here are all my links and things:

website: Sam Peach Music
FB: www.facebook.com/SamPeachMusic
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/peachy901
Twitter: www.twitter.com/SamPeachMusic
Instagram: www.instagram.com/SamPeachMusic


----------



## NathanFrost

Virtuosos Derek Sherinian, Virgil Donati, Marco Minnemann, Marco Sfogli and Taka Minamino perform on my progressive metal album, which incorporates influences spanning jazz fusion, classical/symphonic, techno/industrial, funk and new age.

Virgil Donati and Marco Minnemann each perform two versions of the same seven minutes of music, providing a unique opportunity to compare how these two celebrated drummers interpret the same composition in each of their inimitable, jaw-dropping styles.

Finally released after chipping away at it for 13 years!



Record Preview:


Other Samples:
https://itunes.apple.com/album/synecron/id710615908?v0=9988&ign-mpt=uo=1
Nathan Frost | Synecron | CD Baby Music Store
https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Nathan_Frost_Synecron?id=B6tndt532qhays2ob6qfcv4kzem

Web Presence:
Nathan Frost Music
https://www.facebook.com/nathanfrostmusic
https://new.myspace.com/synecron
https://twitter.com/NathanFrostTwit


----------



## MCL

Mike Libertoski's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## HyperKinetic

My new facebook page - working on a new album of 8 string shred/progressive instrumental stuff, fans of Nevermore/Symphony X may like: 

https://www.facebook.com/gregordochertymusic

A couple of samples (pre-production), thank you.


----------



## Zantilla

My new album "Encounters" drops tonight, after my listening party @ areciboradio.com 10 PM eastern.
I'm positive the sevenstring community will enjoy it :]

https://soundcloud.com/ubiktune/zantilla-7th-kind


----------



## sszemer

i play a 6 string baritone by Skervesen so it still counts as an ERG right?

just some polish rap metal 



https://www.facebook.com/Organized.Noiz
http://organizednoiz.com/


----------



## murderinmind

Thrash from sweden

Zodiac Ciphers
https://www.facebook.com/ZodiacCiphers


----------



## Trashgreen

ThrashZone project:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Trashgreen


----------



## LORD ABADDON

My band is from South Africa. We've currently released a demo and are working on a full length album now. So for anyone who's into Death Metal. You can listen to all the tracks,as well as download them on SoundCloud. Here are a couple links.

SoundCloud - NephilimSADM's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world
Twitter - @NephilimSADM
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/nephilimsadm
Reverbnation - Nephilim Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

If you dig it,connect to our pages cos we'll be posting links to download our full length album on them (which will be free to download)


----------



## kdotx

hi! 
git and bass go through the axe fx 2! love the tuner of that unit 
mayones regius baritone - axefx2 - rme fireface 400 - cubase 7


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass

This is my band Jackson & Traveller! We've been playing for about two years now and we released our EP "14 Hope" July 4th! It's on band-camp and we are about to release a music video for one of our singles! If you need new music to jam to, then we are what you're looking for!
https://www.facebook.com/JacksonAndTraveller
^ Our Facebook Page


^Our Single "I Was Always"

Jackson & Traveller
^ Our band Camp, the entire EP is free! 
Tell me what you think! Thanks!


----------



## Icecold

https://soundcloud.com/user2963900-1 My sound cloud. Right now I only have 1 track up, but I'm in the process of loading more.


----------



## Tiger

A drop in the pond, but here is my album I finally finished up. Thanks to all who give a listen. 
Iechine - Weights


----------



## Álvaro_

Hi! We're Carving Colours, a progressive metal band from Seville (Spain). We've released our first album 'No Way But Forwards'. You can hear and download it free at: Carving Colours

 

Contact: http://www.facebook.com/carvingcolours


----------



## mike90t09

Music is in my signature. My one man slamming brutal death metal project. Need vocals as I am no good at gutturals lol 

http://www.facebook.com/IntestinalImplosion


----------



## kevinjsmithjr

https://www.facebook.com/venalanemd

=D


----------



## QuantumCybin

https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic


My SoundCloud; just a couple things on it right now but I do plan on recording with some people I know soon.


----------



## NickD094

https://www.facebook.com/SearchingInSilence

My band, we're a metalcore/deathcore band influenced by All Shall Perish, Periphery, I Killed The Prom Queen etc. 

We'll have our EP done in a couple of months


----------



## isispelican

My prog metal project, almost finished working on the debut album!
Falling With The Rain


----------



## ARTisNonlinear

http://www.facebook.com/ARTisNonlinear is my official go to site

Thanks for checking it out if you do and liking it.


----------



## Hyaenabam

Hey everyone !

We are Hyaena, a new french progressive metal band.

Here is a teaser of our debut EP 'Seasons' coming out the 7th december
Mixed and mastered by Jamie King ( Between the buried and me, Anathema, The human abstract, For today ... )



Like us on Facebook ! www.facebook.com/hyaenamusic

Thanks for watching


----------



## reckoner

I play in a tech metal band called Neck of the Woods. Based out of Vancouver, BC.





Check out our FB page if you dig it!

https://www.facebook.com/neckofthewoodsmetal


----------



## Djazzy

here are my vids, at least the ones I feel like are good enough to post. I try being funny sometimes, you be the judge if I am or not...















if you like at least one of these I'd be very grateful if you could like my Facebook page. I'm only starting it out and could use all the likes I can get.

http://www.facebook.com/andersguitar


----------



## StaticSpine

8 strings, 3 guitars, drop E, cheers

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Calmed-By-The-Tides-Of-Rain/215776584310


----------



## shaneroo

My friends, fans, family and haters...... check this link, and try to support musicians busting their asses off! Donate, give us something to bring this music to you all! Thank you.stOrk Album - Broken Pieces | Indiegogo

stOrk Album - Broken Pieces
Indiegogo: An International Crowdfunding Platform to Raise Money
Meet the brand new stOrk! Please help us launch our 2nd studio album "Broken Pieces." We added awesome singer VK Lynne to the line up and we're ready to ROCK!


----------



## mindlessgrind

www.facebook.com/primordiumband


----------



## psycle_1

https://www.facebook.com/amnesisband


----------



## Birdington

My band Fictions, recently dropped a live video for our new song

8 and 7 string guitarists, 5 soon to be 6 string bassist, drop E

http://www.facebook.com/fictionsau


----------



## Torsten Borg

Hey! 

My band ''The X3M'' will release it's first EP before Christmas!

Here's our website & facebook:

The X3M's Official Website! - Home

www.facebook.com/thex3m

Blessings!
-T


----------



## Whitechapelx

Behold the Beginning! CT Metal / Hardcore~
www.facebook.com/BeholdtheBeginning


----------



## last_for_death

Fathom Down on PureVolume


----------



## FunGuyYves

Here's my band, Oh!Victory.

https://www.facebook.com/ohvictoryband
OhVictoryMusic - YouTube
https://twitter.com/Oh_Victory


----------



## Sojabohn

Progressive Metal / Djent from the Netherlands, we're currently recording our first EP. Stuff that's currently available isn't that djenty or progressive though. Coming soon.

https://www.facebook.com/Chaoticsilenceband?ref=hl


----------



## xBGBRx

Hardcore-Punk from Hungary Budapest-Eger










Music: Ventura

http://www.facebook.com/venturabp

http://youtu.be/TXutdXB4lvc


----------



## xBGBRx

.


----------



## Stooge1996

Hey dudes! give my band Easy Life a sus. https://www.facebook.com/easylifehardcore - For fans of trapped under ice, your demise, miles away and stick to your guns


----------



## shanike

Hola lads, for any heavy fusion fans out there, I'm in a band called Symbiosis https://www.facebook.com/symbiosissk

free EP: Symbiosis


----------



## Vzmike

https://www.facebook.com/SkiesofTomorrow

Melodic Metal band, definitely give us a look if any of those three words interests you...

Don't let the fact that this is my first post think I'm only here for advertising, this just happened to catch my eye


----------



## WingBlaster

Heya guys! I'm in a band called Timeless Oceans https://www.facebook.com/pages/Timeless-Oceans/151601634992445?fref=ts
we mix symphonic elements with progressive song structures and female vocals, all on 7 strings!

We have our 1st album out called 'Memoria' with a few songs on youtube as well!


----------



## Chrono

This is my friend's band. The singer from Infant Annihilator does guest vocals on this one. They shred pretty hard.


----------



## Caelestia77

Now, here's the facebook page of our band, Caelestia: 
https://www.facebook.com/caelestiaband

We try to blend in several styles of metal, such as thrash, death, progressive, scandinavian, black etc., with female vocals. We 're currentlly working on our second album, due May 2014. The mastering is done by Mr. Tony Lindgren of "Fascination Street Studios" in Orobro, Sweden. 

Here's one of our new songs, called "Mi Ultima Vida": (youtube promo)


We mostly record with 7s, and occasionally use 6s for some solo phrases or passages...
Hope you enjoy...!!!


----------



## illvminist

All of my band's music can be found on SoundCloud! Hardcore/Metal/Groove from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada. For fans of Dead & Divine, Stray From The Path, Sworn In.


----------



## zjohnson19

This is my band, "Demeanor"s debut EP.

https://demeanorband.bandcamp.com/album/divinity

Our facebook is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Demeanor/483270308401919


----------



## Galia Social

Hey everybody! Just wanted to share the latest videos from my group with you. Hope you enjoy and please send me links to any new music worth checking out. I'm always looking for new inspiration!


----------



## hoops

Current Project
Pagan

Old 8 String Project
Engines Of Gnosis's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Giakkkk

Coltre - Newborn Groove/Prog Metal band from Italy 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coltre/109165099246716?fref=ts


----------



## TJey

My band is called The.Switch
We are from Czech Republic

Our facebook page is http://facebook.com/theswitchczech

We have just released new music video!
Check it out here:


----------



## Djazzy

So I recorded a post-rockish psychedelic EP. Check it out!

Bipolar | Anders Dry


----------



## Maverick187

Hey everyone, new band Ive just got up and running! 

GRIEVER



www.facebook.com/grieverau


----------



## enoughtoremain

ENOUGH TO REMAIN
Melodic Hardcore from Germany



https://www.facebook.com/enoughtoremain


----------



## loaded11




----------



## vulgarbeef

Check my band 'A Vulgar picture's new vid



https://www.facebook.com/PICTUREswansea420


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

WOOHOO!

Hello my fellow SS.org maniacs! My new project just released our debut EP today/tonight and established a Facebook to celebrate! Time to get the ball rollin'!

Drop by and give us a listen and maybe a download!

Our EP was mixed, mastered, and engineered by Jonathan Carpenter of The Contortionist!

FACEBOOK

BANDCAMP


----------



## chasm144

Check out our new song on YouTube:



Or/And facebook <)

https://www.*facebook*.com/*ActZero*OFFICIAL

Just download in any format on our bandcamp! Info in videodes.

Hope you enjoy!

//Robin


----------



## Danny McMartin

https://soundcloud.com/dannymcmartin:hbang:


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Maverick187 said:


> Hey everyone, new band Ive just got up and running!
> 
> GRIEVER
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com/grieverau




Who did the video? How did they do it?

(I've been looking for a cheap means to make some Youtube videos so that fans can hear our stuff.)


----------



## dimitris maf

Hey people check my band's debut single   also like us on fb https://www.facebook.com/QuantumEra


----------



## SacerMorbus

Structural Disorder, we're a five-piece progressive metalband from Sweden. Check us out and give us a listen.
https://www.facebook.com/StructuralDisorder


----------



## RussellNelson

Shell Shock Lullaby or http://facebook.com/shellshocklullaby


----------



## DeKay

Caynug

Clean vocals, mixed metal genres (mainly groove oriented) and the new album is out, please check it out if you got the time <3

Imperfection | Caynug

*Album art:*


----------



## Bonkers8String

Vena Amoris-Descent Into Darkness Teaser 2013 - YouTube

My band Vena Amoris' new album teaser! 

Facebook: www.facebook.com/venaamorisct1


----------



## ChrizzleA

This is my experimental solo proyect from Perú!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrizzlea/wasilly[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrizzlea/chrizzlea-thaek-1[/SC]


----------



## Gagezilla

Check out my band, Dreamspitter!  For fans of energetic music. 

https://www.facebook.com/dreamspitter/app_2405167945


----------



## nic0us

If you're up for modern metal/deathcore kind of stuff, please check out my band Kneel Before The Death!

Here is a guitar playthrough video for our song "In Death We Trust", check it out! If you dig it, "like" us on facebook and spread the word!


----------



## dan the man

Orius

old and new school combined
melodic metal


----------



## fwd0120

Some instrumental guitar here. Frank W. Dremel - YouTube


----------



## EJM

https://soundcloud.com/erlend-johan-myrhaug

This is where i post all my demo's.

- EJ


----------



## mjbg

https://soundcloud.com/mariojbg/sets/retrospective
my first recording try out
will probably record it again someday


----------



## Barocker

Check out my soundcloud page:

https://soundcloud.com/barockmachine/tracks

..and my youtube channel:

Barockmachine - YouTube

All played with a Hellraiser with EMGs. The next tracks will be done with Bareknuckles..

Like it?

Cheers
Olli


----------



## ViannaSinger

Our original page was deactivated, costing us the 1,000 fans we had. Please check us out and help us get our fans back.

facebook.com/viannaband


----------



## amputecht

Hey y'all

Give my band a listen? Maybe a like/follow even?!

Our EP is up for free download so don't be afraid to pick it up for yourself!

Thanks!

Amputecht Facebook

Amputecht Bandcamp

Amputecht SoundCloud

Amputecht ReverbNation



and here is my personal soundcloud where i do alot of pre-production and demoing for new songs!

Joe Brzozowiec's SoundCloud


----------



## WillPeirs

https://www.facebook.com/AstralTears?fref=ts
Astral Tears - french female fronted metal band

Cheers guys !


----------



## Mandrool

Live band
http://www.facebook.com/icosian
IcosianOfficial - YouTube
tech project
https://www.facebook.com/Sol2183


----------



## seansendingartax

Australian band Gods of Eden are a Tech/Progressive Metal band who have just recently released a video clip by none other than the Ganesh Rao. The man responsible for Tesseract's Eden 2.0 and Empyrean. Below you can find the official website and the video "From the End of Heaven".

I hope you guys enjoy it!

Gods of Eden


----------



## dieage

Death metal from Maine 
SAWTOPSY
https://m.facebook.com/sawtopsy?id=121318147934951&refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/sawtopsy


----------



## iPat

Check out my live band The Abydos Shelter from Germany on FACEBOOK
People will probably call it progressive deathcore.

You can stream and download our debut EP for free on BANDCAMP

Or check out my soundcloud: 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/awkwardpat/the-abydos-shelter-time-has[/SC]


----------



## Tizzer

Time to dump some music on you. Here's some solo instrumental metal. Influenced by people/bands like Cloudkicker, Devin Townsend, Gojira, Mastodon:
Tizzer
My soundcloud (has some newer songs that aren't on bandcamp yet):
https://soundcloud.com/tizzer

Here's my band's first album. We try to do a kind of progressive pop-punk/alternative thing. Influences include Coheed and Cambria, Blink 182, Foo Fighters, Emarosa, all the metal bands listed above:
Exit 26


----------



## reckoner

My band Neck of the Woods just played our first show the other night. A friend managed to catch one of my guitar solos!



Another clip from the song:


----------



## WOLFCANNON

Just posted a new song on my soundcloud. My buddy just put a dimarzio d activator in my guitar, and I finally got a sound I kind of like out of my POD bean.

Give it a listen.


https://soundcloud.com/wolfmachinect/myth


----------



## Coobanez

Hi guys, I really don't post here often, but this is my shot at exposing my band to this forum. Not too sure where else I can post - definitely don't want to spam.
We are a death metal band based out of the Okanagan, in British Columbia, Canada. We've been around since 2006, and released our first full length last Halloween.

This is our facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/GomorrahOfficial

Links to our bandcamp for our full length album which was mastered by Machine and Alberto De Icaza at The Machine Shop is on that page, and we have recent posts of our YouTube channel.

Please contact us on our facebook page - if you like!


----------



## Mach666

Hey guys... Awesome site. I'm in a Vancouver based prog/groove/shred metal band called OmnisighT. Here's a live vid of our new epic Eleven:



http://www.facebook.com/omnisight


----------



## Keigo

Please click the link below for full EP streaming.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Dami

Hi Dudes!
Here is our band Kotniehl new and first EP from east Europe/Hungary!
Watch It Go! 

Kotniehl - Massacre Of Bunny Ranch Ep [2014]

You can download it in highest quality from here:
EP in 320kbps


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

my band TERA VEGA. download our first album free here:
https://soundcloud.com/jimbo-bunn

or here
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bu7q84l9brtjgyy/6YAqEIeIZU


----------



## Rashputin

Check out my Bandcamp and download free prog music in high quality MP3
320Kbps or FLAC etc.

http://hansaaraas.bandcamp.com/


----------



## EvanKolesarAHT

Hey guys,
My band is called Pathwalker. We have a single out now and an EP on the way.
Check us out and give us some feedback good or constructive!
https://www.facebook.com/pathwalkersocal

Pathwalker - Light In The Dark (+Lyrics) - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## Luminous Dark

Hi everyone,
I have just started to spread my music through social media and want to really share my music to as many people as i can. Luminous Dark is an instrumental music project which ranges from various genres like progressive metal to electronic to orchestral. The material so far are all demo's.

Here is my FB :
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Luminous-Dark/612369252132678

Here is my soundcloud :
https://soundcloud.com/luminous-dark

If you like any of the music you hear be sure to follow me on soundcloud or like the band fb page. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AryaBara

Finally finished my first solo EP! 
Its a blend of metalcore and lil bit prog with some love 

My onemanband's website 'Methiums' :

Methiums on Soundcloud

My Thrash Metal band 'Headcrusher' :

Headcrusher on Soundcloud

My Metalcore band 'Athenian' :

Athenian on Soundcloud


Cheers!


----------



## DJTanZen

Hey guys check out my band TanZen
From the Chicago 
Always looking for bands to play with. Let me know if your band would be interested in playing gigs we are always looking for good bands to play with. i always need to find good reliable bands to play with. Hit me up!


----------



## Kaickul

Checkout my new soundcloud page, starting now, I'll be uploading all of my solo stuff here
https://soundcloud.com/batangmanyak


----------



## SensesTied

https://www.facebook.com/Thearchimedesdeathray?ref=br_tf
My Band, The Archimedes Death Ray. Our album doesn't justify how we sound live, I always recommend people to check out our live vids on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buV5fRgSjp4
oh and i forgot we also have an actual website its http://www.thearchimedesdeathray.net/


----------



## theganjie

http://www.facebook.com/monolithau
Monolith BANDCAMP Free Download EP
Monolith - Beyond Bermuda (FULL EP) - YouTube


----------



## mili9152

My solo Album:
SBB


----------



## UndeadQuadruped

Sleep Labs
We're going for that prog metal sound, but trying to sound completely original is difficult. So pick it apart! and give me some solid feedback!
https://www.facebook.com/SleepLabs
Also, feel free to give us a like on facebook if you enjoyed it! Then you can get updates on some new material we're working on!


----------



## huhngott

Darker Days Brighter Nights Lyric Video:



The Seer




www.facebook.com/iodinept


----------



## Abaddon7

My Frankenstein | Dwarf in the Flask

https://www.facebook.com/DwarfintheFlaskBand

Just released our single today!


----------



## luca9583

Hey folks, Luca Franco here. Greetings from London. I've got a new project heavily influenced by Alternative Rock, Extended Range Guitars, 80s Pop and the Minneapolis Sound:




Guitars were recorded with Axe II (heavy), a Marshall JVM (lead) and a Fender Vibro Champ (clean).

I used a Les Paul and a 30" baritone. Vintage Ludwig drums. If you know any London based keyboard players who can play jazz, bring them over!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Untitled Solo Project.

[YOUTUBEVID]-9vljoPPxD4[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## I Voyager

I'm in a comedy death metal band called Y.O.D.A. (You Only Die Alot). Most of our songs are about poop and dicks. We just released our album called "It's Gone Too Far" for free download on Bandcamp. Enjoy. Or not. Probably not.

https://youonlydiealot.bandcamp.com
https://www.facebook.com/YodaYouOnlyDieAlot
(poorly made) Lyric video for our song "Anal Asphyxiation".


And my favorite little fact about our album:

Guitar: All recorded with a Spider 3 1x12.
Bass: Recorded with an Axe FX II.


----------



## warforgeqt

Hey this is my band Create Rapid Massacre playing groovie death metal we got an EP ,2 singles and we r releasing another EP next couple of months 

https://www.facebook.com/CreateRapidMassacre


----------



## Kaickul

https://soundcloud.com/rawkittenrecords


----------



## CrowCore777

Just released a brand new song  For fans of bouncy and aggressive stuff 

New debut song; 


Facebook;
https://www.facebook.com/Braebrookmtl

Feedback appreciated, I play guitar haha (Ibanez RGD2127z Preestige)


----------



## AaronGraves

Hey dudes! My band Modern Weapons put out our first full length back in November. I'd be stoked if you guys checked it out and gave me your thoughts on it! \m/

Modern Weapons


----------



## Hiddenplate

Hi

We are guitarists from Czech Republic.

We'd like to show you our new EP we made. The Album EP is free.

Youtube (Album EP) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWpjlKJ6e7w
Youtube (Playthrough) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M14mLZNVyC4

If you like what you're hearing you can support us by buying our 3-track EP on band camp - Daniel Seibt

You can also like us on FB here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Daniel-Seibt-Daniel-Pešek/708606939183964


----------



## shredwoodforest

My band Ophidius is an instrumental death metal band inspired by The Elder Scrolls games.

We recently dropped a free EP, check it out here


----------



## lewstherin006

Check out my facebook page at www.facebook.com/lucaslecomptemusic. Im currently working on doing a JP7 vs JP70 video and loads of other stuff!


----------



## mjbg

MarioJBG - YouTube
Mariojbg

just uploaded a new free album on bandcamp and some animated music on youtubo.. the brownish one


----------



## ImpulsiveDesign

My band just released our first EP last month. If you enjoy our music, please give us a like on Facebook! Also, the EP can be downloaded for free from our Bandcamp page. Thanks guys.

Breakthrough Even
http://facebook.com/breakthrougheven


----------



## AuroraTide

This is definitely no where near as heavy as the other stuff in here, but here's my female fronted pop-rock band. 
http://www.facebook.com/auroratide


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Hey guys, check out my death metal band:
https://www.facebook.com/Lichmistress1?ref=hl
https://lichmistress.bandcamp.com/


----------



## GunpointMetal

FREE MUSIC!

If you like stuff that isn't over produced and stuff that is noisy, dissonant, and oddly rhythmic, check it out!

theunnecessarygunpointlecture.bandcamp.com


----------



## Subsistence

AGELESS OBLIVION a Progressive Death metal band that i play Bass for 
https://www.facebook.com/agelessoblivion

Here is a press release
UK Progressive Death outfit AGELESS OBLIVION have unveiled their brand new full length 'PENTHOS', set for release on the 17th March through SOAR/Century Media.
Produced by Chris Fielding (Napalm Death, Electric Wizard) and mixed by Hertz Studios (Behemoth, Decapitated), PENTHOS is a devastating blend of Morbid Angel Death Metal, Akercocke style Blackened Heaviness and Neurosis inspired soundscapes.
The result is a jaw dropping effort which takes the unique template of debut record 'Temples Of Transcendent Evolution' to the next level, fully cementing AO's signature sound. 
The band have a static video uploaded of first offering 'Glacial Blood' which can be viewed here:


----------



## fps

Hey guys, our music video just got premiere'd on Metal Hammer!!


----------



## Vrollin

Please check out my mates band. Catacombs, Melbourne based band, melodic death metal \m/

https://www.facebook.com/Catacombsaus


----------



## xdenzleed

Would highly appreciate some of you guys giving this a listen 
https://www.facebook.com/angleoffall


----------



## Albek

Metalcore from Italy, give it a listen and release a comment on our FB page

KNIFEROOM Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
https://www.facebook.com/Kniferoom


----------



## fylledal

This is my onemanproject Depressive Post-rock/Metal.
If you are into agalloch, cult of luna and katatonia you might like this =) Cheers!


----------



## dymo

Hey guys. We are As Living Ghosts,a Metalcore Band from Germany!
We just released our first Demo.

https://www.facebook.com/AsLivingGhosts
Lost Sanity | As Living Ghosts

Cheers!!!


----------



## Omega_Shred

soundcloud.com/metal-ideas


----------



## JoshWoodbine

https://www.facebook.com/JoshWoodbineofficial
A like would be appreciated a lot


----------



## Garfo

A blend of heavy progressive metal instrumentals with strong focus on melodic phrasing and lots of lead embelishments. I also like experimenting with lots of synths and at times ambient backings. (Link to my soundcloud is in my signature)

Garfo


----------



## trashed

our new EP just came out along with this music video

Sleepless <- full EP on bandcamp

https://www.facebook.com/sleeplesshorde

give it a listen!

cheers


----------



## DJTanZen

Hey everyone check out my band TanZen
We just started about 9 months ago and we just released our first EP. You can check it out for free on bandcamp

we also have a music video 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## DarksomeOrigin

Hey guys, I haven't posted on this forum in a while but I have my new demo up. Its old school death metal in the early 90s Stockholm style (Dismember, Edge of Sanity, and Entombed being my biggest influences). HM-2 fans take note!  I have the first track up for download on band camp right now, check it out!  I'm doing all guitars, vocals, bass and drum programming, although I'm looking for musicians to do a full band with...

Sentience
http://www.facebook.com/sentiencedeathmetal


----------



## jmeezle

My band Replicas just released our first EP "Sensorium" a week or so ago.



http://facebook.com/replicasproject


----------



## Adventrooster

www.soundcloud.com/adventrooster

This is my solo work under "Adventrooster", which was a youtube channel where I had a partnership doing...nerd crap. I really need to update it, as my skills have changed and improved, but whatever. There's several video game covers and original prog and metal stuff.


----------



## ghostred7

https://www.facebook.com/BludyGyres

Bio:
Founded in 2014, Bludy Gyres is a doom metal band in the early Black Sabbath tradition. What makes this band unique is the inclusion of early English prog influences such as King Crimson. Of note, the group consists of two members from thrash metal band Hallows Eve, Chris Abbamonte and Tommy Stewart. http://www.reverbnation.com/bludygyres4


----------



## ChuckV

Here's where you can hear my band, give us a like why don'tcha? :

https://www.facebook.com/inverttheskiesma


----------



## Celestial Fury

Hey everyone! 

This is my first post to Sevenstring and here's my solo djent/progressive metal project: Celestial Fury. Let me know what you think, still very much active with new recordings every so often. Though this links to Soundcloud I have a Youtube channel of the same name as well, cheers!

https://soundcloud.com/alasdaircooper-1


----------



## AnavarOfficial

Links in the sig lads

thanks to anyone who checks us out


----------



## savanderbok

Hey everyone! Check out my band Greed The Creature from Valparaiso, Indiana!

http://www.facebook.com/greedthecreature
greedthecreature - YouTube

and download out music for FREE at:
Greed The Creature

Thanks!


----------



## CanniballistiX

wrong thread, lol


----------



## bautista

My band is called Proton (we don't have facebook page yet)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUQ9RnzjRRZ-ZLNrf475RFg/videos

I did this "playthrough" of our first song solo, it's a two men band from Argentina, we play progressive metal/rock with 6 and 8 strings like Scale the Summit, CHON, AAL, etc and lots of tapping riffs. I will upload more heavy songs soon! hope you like my band


----------



## Jose Reina

New Single of Diseased, a band of Djent/progressive metal, from Spain!



https://soundcloud.com/diseasedspain <- full Single on SoundCloud
Diseased - Diseased First Single | Diseased <- full Single on Bandcamp

Follow in Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Diseased/236395716553271

give it a listen!

cheers


----------



## huhngott

www.facebook.com/iodinept
http://iodine.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ghostred7

ghostred7 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BludyGyres
> 
> Bio:
> Founded in 2014, Bludy Gyres is a doom metal band in the early Black Sabbath tradition. What makes this band unique is the inclusion of early English prog influences such as King Crimson. Of note, the group consists of two members from thrash metal band Hallows Eve, Chris Abbamonte and Tommy Stewart.



+

Bludy Gyres Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
(EDIT: Not to be confused with the STOLEN /bludygyres or bludygyres. there. Our now-ex drummer is selling our songs w/out permission and keeping all sales to himself when our bassist/founder holds the copywrite)


----------



## gh0Zt

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3rbqFblhgu1YFZLDnvnu7A
WWe recently did a pokemon *(lavender town) cover! check it out!
AND IF YOU LIKE US SUBSCRIBE!


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Got a new album coming soon! It's being mixed/mastered by Jamie King (Between the Buried and Me, Scale the Summit)
Jedediah Smith | Progressive Metal for the path less traveled...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-UraLvJx7i3XNRrZ7G2Dmw
www.facebook.com/jedediahsmithband
Jedediah Smith Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## DownTuner

My band Slowmotion Downpour just released a new song called "Everything's Fine." Our music is atmospheric, doomy, slow to mid tempo stuff in drop B tuning and now on 8 strings. You can listen to the song and download the .WAV file here: https://soundcloud.com/slowmotiondownpour/everythings-fine

Check out our FB aswell, www.facebook.com/slowmotiondownpour


----------



## RaySuhy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7M4rVP2EOA


----------



## AuroraTide

Got another one for ya guys! The crazy filter at the end is the "growler" on my Line 6 M5

https://soundcloud.com/auroratide/headstock-demo

http://www.facebook.com/aurotatide

Are pics allowed?


----------



## Shorstky

Hi!
Check out my band. Melodic Death/Thrash Metal

http://www.facebook.com/EvilencePL




Live:


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns

Hey folks, if you're into blackgaze and the like please give us a whirl. We're called Cairiss from the UK and we've an EP in the pipeline scheduled for likely release in a few months. Check us out on youtube/facebook/twitter/bandcamp if you like what you hear!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfTBbaKsM58


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

www.teravegamusic.com

steal our music here: Jimbo Bunn's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

and have a teaser for our first album and see what kind of dorks we are
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCeEhS2-JA


----------



## dymo

Hey guys, we released a new song today. Check out "MINDCH&#923;OS"!

https://aslivingghosts.bandcamp.com/track/mindch-os

Cheers!


----------



## hikizume976

https://www.facebook.com/DesignsofChaos

Metal from London, UK, new stuff coming soon!

https://soundcloud.com/hikizume

Where I upload all the dumb stuff I do!


----------



## bschmidt

Our Last Crusade: for any groovy metalcore fans on here 

Our Last Crusade


----------



## PureAdrenaline

Our band Pure Adrenaline released a new song yesterday off our old first album Injection. Songs called Addict.

We're a groove metal band from Oak Harbor, Ohio.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiiH6EEAFQw

Our Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/PureAdrenaline

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mordecai

www.Facebook.com/seekshelterband my band Seek shelter just released a single that is going to be off our EP coming out this summer. and i figured i'd share a youtube link here for your listening pleasure. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUV9_N321s


----------



## spadz93

Check out my band From the Depth's first full-length album, ANIMOSITY! 
Animosity | From the Depths

http://www.facebook.com/fromthedepthsnj


----------



## Jax_X

Hi,

I'd like to introduce us, Storms of Aeolus, a progressive Metal band from Austria 

We have just announced our debut EP "Zephyros".







Check out a teaser here: 

http://youtu.be/TDgcz_jbONQ

Check us out on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stormsofaeolus

Much thx


----------



## I Voyager

DETRIMENT





My band Detriment just put out our first full-length album, _Suffer This Life_. Metal/Hardcore from Long Island. Check it out!


----------



## kylendm

Figured I'd post my bands page here. We're playing a show at the Mojo 13 in Wilmington, DE tomorrow. 

https://www.facebook.com/AspectsNJ/app_178091127385


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Mephitic Origins - Ambient Death Djent  from Las Vegas 

"New Plague" session video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCNZZHKCdsA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's a live video of our more, ambient, material.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEe341PYS44

Just the tip of the iceberg, check us out if you want.
https://www.facebook.com/mephiticorigins


----------



## xwmucradiox

The Heads Are Zeros - Baltimore Grind/Noisecore

The Heads Are Zeros - All The Men I Love Are Dead (Full EP) - YouTube


----------



## harvs_sb

Check out this epic new instrumental project I just released.
Featuring and Assisting members from 'The Helix Nebula', a guest solo by 'Plini', and some awesome electronics from 'baerfrens' 
Download it for Free here:
Curiosities | Harvs
Stream it here:

Check out the new facebook page here:
https://www.facebook.com/harvsofficial


----------



## bautista

It is not mixed/mastered at all, but this is my one man band project called Proton, hope you like it  
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proton/279169145577322?ref=stream


----------



## fps

Sevenstring.org brothers and sisters of metal, please help my hard-working unsigned band make the FINAL of a HUGE online competition by voting for us every day until Saturday, once a day, in the semis. We could get a slot at a festival headlined by MARILYN MANSON and THE CULT!! Hope I can count on you \m/ TBFM Factor 2014 - Stats - DEATH APE DISCO


----------



## wthrailk

Mammoth

Instrumental Prog from a trio out of Musician's Institute in Hollywierd, CA


----------



## Trainwreck1446

http://www.facebook.com/TRCCband


----------



## Raswa

https://www.facebook.com/LessThanThreeBand

Lads and ladies, we are recording new shit, as we speak and release date should be in few months!


----------



## dymo

New lyric-video is out.


----------



## Jax_X

This is a cool riff. Do NOT click it, for thou shall be stricken by groove.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/storms-of-aeolus/zephyros-teaser-one[/SC]

If you like, you could follow us on Soundcloud or on Facebook.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Backlet

Here's two new songs from our band Escalane:






Feel free to like us on Facebook if you happen to enjoy the music. 

https://www.facebook.com/escalane


----------



## Adventrooster

Here is a song I wrote and recorded a year ago or so. I'm a bit self-concious about it. Feedback?

www.soundcloud.com/adventrooster/phase


----------



## Jax_X

Sunny day, happy tunes. Have yourselves a nice, progressive day.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/storms-of-aeolus/zephyros-teaser-happy[/SC]

Follow us: https://soundcloud.com/storms-of-aeolus
Like us: https://www.facebook.com/stormsofaeolus

More good times to all of you.


----------



## Borrison

Hi! I'm happy to share with you our last song:
https://soundcloud.com/xaviermorrison/pollen

I try to experience on other stuff too: https://soundcloud.com/xaviermorrison

See you on soundcloud guys!


----------



## Nag

^ I actually know this guy IRL. His English is very French, but his music is really nice 

The song he just shared is really soothing, check it out y'all


----------



## dymo

New playthrough!


----------



## Luke Dowsett

https://www.facebook.com/lukedowsettguitar#

Brand new guitar driven instrumental act! Would mean the world if you guys check it out!


----------



## Guillaume Pingard

Hi !!! 

Here is some extracts from my Triple Album " Pause " 
* Wounds Of Hate ( Post Core Djent ) 
* DeZharmoniZeD ( Djent )
* Guillaume Pingard " Pause " with a new controller Wiimote plugged on my * 8strings guitar Ib to play all effects & bugs in real time. 

You can find us here :
http://www.facebook.com/woundsofhate
http://www.facebook.com/dezharmonized
http://www.facebook.com/guillaumepingard
guillaumepingard's sets on SoundCloud - Hear the world
https://guillaumepingard.bandcamp.com/
Guillaume Pingard - YouTube

I created all songs, all recording / voices growl & scream / mix / master & Movies
Lead Vocals thank's to James Champel !


----------



## Derek Ageless

My new death metal project, Darkrift, with Brandon Park of Allegaeon:

First demo available at:

https://darkriftmetal.bandcamp.com/track/har1-pre-production-demo-2014

Keep up with our happenings at: http://www.facebook.com/darkriftmetal


This is the first project using my 7 string exclusively. For fans of Decrepit Birth, Decapitated, Morbid Angel, and Cryptopsy.


----------



## Totem_37

Hey guys, not sure if anyone will ever see this post, but if you do, check out my new instrumental prog metal band, Earth's Yellow Sun! Our debut EP, "Prologue" is absolutely free, and if you dig it, give us a like and share the shit out of it!

www.earthsyellowsun.bandcamp.com
www.facebook.com/earthsyellowsun

Cheers!


----------



## Saidincontext

Adrenal Asphyxia- Metal.
Dropping our finished EP later today or tomorrow, but we have all the tracks up! 
Check us out, let me know what you think!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Adrenal-Asphyxia/406155526194796?ref=hl - Facebook
https://soundcloud.com/adrenalasphyxia - Soundcloud
Adrenal Asphyxia Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos - Reverbnation


----------



## ilyti

Full album of instrumental prog:

https://soundcloud.com/ilyti

Enjoy!


----------



## UltraParanoia

Not for the faint of heart.
My band's very first video clip

» THE MURDERING EXCLUSIVE VIDEO PREMIER (NSFW) / The Metal Review


----------



## RebellionRS

My bands new song \m/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkPq5Bc32yc


----------



## Shrikkanth

Here's a playthrough of a fun tune I wrote recently  Enjoy!


----------



## travis bickle

Here's my new band The Sheltering Sky, which contains members of Candiria and Serpentine Path. We play filthy death metal / hardcore / doom and are in the midst of talking to 2 labels and are psyched to start destroying stages around the globe. MOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Which Obstructs The Light | The Sheltering Sky


----------



## seddamusic

my new ep =D plus some pretty cover art

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5baTq7z1X8E

sedda.bandcamp.com


----------



## Speedy Fingers

A Sense of Gravity
http://www.facebook.com/asenseofgravity

We released our debut album Travail back in February. Check it out!


----------



## AuroraTide

More female fronted rock for ya! And a look at us 
https://soundcloud.com/auroratide/affair





[/IMG]


----------



## vhmetalx

Since going quiet for a bit on this site i buckled down learned some chops and have joined two bands:

Flub - Experimental Metal out of Sacramento, CA (Just finished recording new material)

https://www.facebook.com/flubmetal

We will be opening for Rings of Saturn, Arsonists Get All The Girls, Aenimus, and others in Sac (hit me up for tickets  )

The 2nd band: 

I Am The Construct - Interdjnet project between myself and Chris Tognetti of Aethere (New album dropping soon)

https://www.facebook.com/IAmTheConstructCA

Please check us out and give us a listen! Thanks guys!


----------



## vhtforme

Here is my band. We got a little feature in Metal Injection. Blackened Death / Doom, 7 string Ibanez into a Marshall. Please have a listen and give us a like if your into it. 
GLOOM's New EP Will Chew You Up And Spit You Out | Metal Injection
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gloomdc/unrequited[/SC]
www.facebook.com/gloomdc
gloomdc.bandcamp.com
GLOOMDC's sets on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Stooge1996

Hey if anyone is into melodic hardcore with some breakdowns / mosh parts then check out my band Easy Life. Songs are on our bandcamp (shitty home demos, EP out soon)

https://www.facebook.com/easylifehardcore

Easy Life


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sparrows- deathened black metal from Dallas, TX

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sparrowsmetal/hunters[/SC]

We released our newest album a week ago here:
Mark of the Beast: Eradication | Sparrows

Like us: www.facebook.com/thisissparrows
and you can follow Sparrowsmetal on instagram and tumblr.


----------



## madselhoff

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlGpXkvsfmk


----------



## chasm144

Hei!

Some of you guys might have heard about us before here on the forum but thought I'd share our newest song since we got so positive feedback on the last one.

If you guys enjoy it, follow us on Facebook and help us share the music that's what makes it all worthwhile.

www.facebook.com/ActZeroOfficial

To the song!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9J8Qs4aXCU

Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## GTBD7

http://www.facebook.com/OverseerNZ

Hey guys! 

Would be sick if y'all could chuck my band Overseer a like. 

We're a 5 piece metalcore band from New Zealand, don't have many songs up but in this day and age facebook likes are everything hahaha. Got a few shows coming up soon, one with the awesome bands Seasons & Depths. 

Chur.


----------



## tresarp

This is my own solo progressive metal project. I would really appreciate some feedback! Thanks! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7dNJ7QcDU0


----------



## brokenstatue27

Hey guys, please check out my new project. Give us a like and some feedback!
We are a hard rock band from the Gulf Coast, currently booking and trying to get our name out there. 
Https://www.Facebook.com/forsakenmeband


----------



## edfletch

My band Prime Meridian is coming out with stuff new soon. For now check out our lastest single featuring Elitist.



www.facebook.com/primemeridianpa

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sullen

For all those into Melodic Doom Death Metal with Gothic atmospheres and a lil Proggy and Post Rock/Metal on the side...

*The Withering Beauty*
Like us: https://www.facebook.com/thewitheringbeauty


*The Silence and the Crestfallen*
Subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/user/thewitheringbeauty


----------



## Drusas

Anyone who digs metal/thrash/death/blackenedthrash should check us out. We are just finishing up our first demo and here are two songs from it. 







Like us: www.facebook.com/suppressivefire

Music:
https://soundcloud.com/chaosgrid-1/bayonet_penetration
https://soundcloud.com/chaosgrid-1/pyrophoric-blood


----------



## Echolapse

friends say my band sounds like djenty tool or deftones

https://soundcloud.com/echolapse/regression


----------



## alvaro

Sybreed | Technocracy | guitar cover




Enjoy!! for more info check my my website


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

Here's my band ICOSA, we're a 3-piece in the UK and we've just released our EP on bandcamp, you can download it for free:

The Skies Are Ours | ICOSA

Here's our drummer Jack's playthrough vid of one of the tracks:








catch us on facebook:
www.facebook.com/ICOSA

and you tube:
Icosa - YouTube

and we're @ICOSAband on twitter


----------



## ghostred7

Updates to all of our pages:

Main: Bludy Gyres
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BludyGyres
ReverbNation: Bludy Gyres Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I just finished re-recording the first song I wrote for my black metal band back in 1998. I tried to recreate the same feelings and (poor) production of the original.

https://soundcloud.com/antrum/la-porta-sul-bosco-black-metal-mix

On that page, lots of another songs of my former band, we split back in 2002 but I still consider it as the only band I have ever played in.


----------



## Rafty

*Deviant Compound

*Progressive metal from Finland:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqaRp0GptpQ

FB page:
https://www.facebook.com/deviantcompound


----------



## Jax_X

Heyo good people,

We are a progressive metal band from Austria, and in the midst of releasing an instrumental version of our first EP (because vocal production is hard )
So far we've released 3 out of 4 songs on our Soundcloud.

Here's the third track of our EP "Energy":
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/storms-of-aeolus/energy-instrumental[/SC]

You can check us out, maybe drop a like on our Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/stormsofaeolus
our follow us on Soundcloud
https://soundcloud.com/storms-of-aeolus

The full EP is also going to be released on Bandcamp and Youtube in a few days.

Thanks and have a good day everyone.


----------



## alvaro

Sybreed | Doomsday Party (Neurotech RMX) | guitar cover




Enjoy!! for more info check my my website


----------



## Basilisk

https://pevanni.bandcamp.com

my first solo album  for fans of meshuggah, periphery and DJONTTT


----------



## Jax_X

Full stream of the instrumental version of Storms of Aeolus' debut EP "Zephyros".

Atmospheric, djenty progressive metal with high production values coming from Austria (no kangaroos, only kuhlimuhli).



Also available on Bandcamp: Zephyros (Instrumental) | Storms of Aeolus


----------



## Ed Garcia

Hello Guys! I'm new here. 
I released my first single to three days ago. 
Vitalism (my band) is a Progressive / Djent Band 

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vitalism/803453319707510?fref=ts 

Youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBJHEdyDE4


----------



## Ed Garcia

Hello Guys! I'm new here. 
I released my first single to three days ago. 
Vitalism is a Progressive / Djent Band 
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vitalism/803453319707510?fref=ts 

Youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBJHEdyDE4


----------



## lukeshallperish

Hey people! my band just released a little 3 song demo! kind of a mix of djent, metalcore and deathcore. We even have keys! we're called *Portraits Of War*. Here's a link to our youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC27zwC2pTdl8l2nMTTsucRw


----------



## alvaro

Sybreed | Doomsday Party (Neurotech RMX) | guitar cover




Enjoy!! for more info check my my website


----------



## alvaro

Sybreed | Electronegative | guitar cover




Enjoy!! for more info check my my website


----------



## Infused1

This is my music. These are older recordings and a little softer than most of the music but we should have the heavier stuff up soon. https://www.facebook.com/blanketsofashes


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Our band is still in the process of getting our songs finalized (most songs still need the bass, & some better mastering) but we're planning on releasing our first album late October.  www.chaoticcatastrophe.com

The songs on the website are old versions of some of the tracks that will be on the album, except for the Omerta cover, that one was just for fun. The ones that will be on the album are much higher quality.


----------



## tmemike

We don't use a myspace, but my band has a facebook! https://www.facebook.com/TMEisDTF


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Our new album, Tall Tales, is now available free, at: Jedediah Smith | Progressive Metal for the path less traveled... | MUSIC or jedediahsmith420.bandcamp.com


----------



## JouniK86

Here's my band's latest effort: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmsiClg-lMg


----------



## PatZeoGuitar

*ZEOLITE | EARTHMOVER*

Here is my band, Zeolite, in our latest single effort. We will be releasing our EP of dark, chaotic, yet melodic, tech metal later this year.






You download our single, 'Earthmover' for free here:
Earthmover | Zeolite

Or stream on soundcloud:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zeoliteofficial/earthmover-mix-5[/SC]


https://www.facebook.com/zeoliteofficial

All the way from Tasmania, AUS


----------



## gfactor

https://www.facebook.com/exstellarator

Facebook page for my new instrumental Prog Metal Band, recording demos that will be up soon


----------



## mjbg

Added another recording to my bandcamp 

https://mariojbg.bandcamp.com/


----------



## durhaka801

Creatufall - Metalcore from Kuala Lumpur

https://www.facebook.com/Creatufall

youtube:


free album streaming:
https://soundcloud.com/creatufall/sets/tindas-2013


----------



## Zaitor

Hi there! I'm a new member of this forum. Actually I am a bass player, but my guitarist has a 7 string Schecter Omen... lol

Here's my band facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/thehollowzone
Youtube channel: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU93M12KRQ3Wrbr2D7roydQ
Soundcloud page:
https://soundcloud.com/thehollowzone

It's called "The Hollow Zone", and it's a metal band from Italy. We have reunited after the drummer left our old band, in which we had composed some songs heavily influenced from the Nu Metal genre. 
This time, inspired by Tesseract, Monuments, Animals As Leaders, Skyharbor and such, we decided to have a more progressive (can I say "djent"? LOL) approach to the composition.
At the moment we lack a drummer, and we use programs such as EZ Drummer and Addictive Drums to make the drums for our tracks.


Our main influences are the bands I've just mentioned, but also some electronic artists such as Celldweller and Blue Stahli. Personally, I really dig Mudvayne (no pun intended!) bass player style, Ryan Martinie, as well as Amos Williams from Tesseract, and some funk and fusion artists such as Victor Wooten, TM Stevens, Jaco Pastorius, and Marcus Miller.


At present time, our Youtube channel only features some previews, riffs and ideas for our first EP we are working on (and a song from our previous Nu Metal project). As soon as the songs are completed, you'll be able to listen to them on Youtube and on SoundCloud.


----------



## drmosh

CAOS CARTEL! 

we're the CAOS CARTEL, we make metal. no frills. EP out in october.


----------



## Dragomir Lach

Please check my band:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D12ue5vuX2I


https://www.facebook.com/tortureofhypocrisy
https://tortureofhypocrisy.bandpage.com/
Torture of Hypocrisy OFFICIAL - YouTube


----------



## Progfreak

Hey guys!
A Couple buddies of mine are in an instrumental band called "Mu Empire", Check 'em out:

Mu Empire


----------



## Fry5150

Here's a new track from my band Of Ruins. 

http://youtu.be/M8n_kt9K3KE

If you like what you hear give us a like on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ofruinsmetal


----------



## beandon

https://lythronax.bandcamp.com/

brutal/groove/prog metal from Oregon, also releasing a softer electronic EP titled "Thrive" and another heavier EP called "Atrophy". Both will be available on bandcamp for free or whatever you'd like to pay on September 4th.

Older EP "Callous" is also available right now.


----------



## wammy_bar

Home | Evan Warwick

I am a one man band at the moment. Experimental/Progressive/Groove metal.

Here's my latest single

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/evanwarwick/mouth-to-mind-1[/SC]


----------



## gunslingerjh

Just giving you guys a heads up, I play guitar in a prog metal band, and our album will drop this sunday! Check our facebook page for updates!

Cheers!

https://www.facebook.com/Shadowdustband


----------



## gunslingerjh

My bands debut album just dropped! Listen below, everything recorded with POD HD 500 + BOSS GT10B

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJOzam7Pu4c&index=1&list=PL_c8Lu732Gvac7_yz3z0bP_ppzRPLGtAt


----------



## Rotatous

My melodic death/doom metal project and soon-to-be band's first demo - https://hinayana.bandcamp.com/releases







I worked really hard on this for the past year and will continue to - be sure to download for the full quality mix and take a listen!


----------



## beandon

https://soundcloud.com/beansburton/eradicate

New song from my project Lythronax. New double EP out this Thursday "Thrive/Atrophy"
Thrive is an ambient/electronic experiment just to try some new things
Atrophy is straight up brutal metal. Not really into subgenre identifying my own music so you can make up your own mind about it.
Both will be available for free on my bandcamp page this Thursday.

https://lythronax.bandcamp.com/
https://www.facebook.com/lythronax1


----------



## karan93singh

first single
band page - https://www.facebook.com/DefineDestiny2014
would love any feedback


----------



## Kwirk

https://www.facebook.com/chaosframe

Progressive Metal from Minnesota. This is a teaser vid for our second album:


----------



## Zaitor

With my band we have just released our first two tracks:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thehollowzone/the-hollow-zone-regenesis[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thehollowzone/the-hollow-zone-addiction[/SC]

We are heavily inspired by djent bands, but we like to experiment and create our own sound. 
Let me know what do you think! And if you like our music, like us on facebook, soundcloud, and bandcamp, if you feel like it 

Facebook: www.facebook.com/thehollowzone
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/thehollowzone
Bandcamp: https://thehollowzone.bandcamp.com/


----------



## marzocchi_magura

This is my djent / progressive metal project and two new songs:

Mironoga - His style sounds like dancehall (Instrumental) - YouTube

Mironoga - Inverted stream of danube (Instrumental) 

Mironoga
https://soundcloud.com/marzocchi_magura


----------



## gfactor

https://exstellarator.bandcamp.com/

Instrumental Prog Metal from Atlanta GA


----------



## BxRandon

I'm in a band called Planetary Cataclysm. We released an EP not long ago called The Great Deception. It's FREE on band camp.
https://planetarycataclysm.bandcamp.com/releases
If you like it Like us on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/planetarycataclysm
Our album is also on Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ5peXmNs_g&list=UU2vg4O2wj4JMRxxL8Vn4zsQ


----------



## BxRandon

.


----------



## BxRandon

gfactor said:


> https://exstellarator.bandcamp.com/
> 
> Instrumental Prog Metal from Atlanta GA



THAT IS KILLER!


----------



## BxRandon

PatZeoGuitar said:


> *ZEOLITE | EARTHMOVER*
> 
> Here is my band, Zeolite, in our latest single effort. We will be releasing our EP of dark, chaotic, yet melodic, tech metal later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You download our single, 'Earthmover' for free here:
> Earthmover | Zeolite
> 
> Or stream on soundcloud:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/zeoliteofficial/earthmover-mix-5[/SC]
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/zeoliteofficial
> 
> All the way from Tasmania, AUS



Very Nice!


----------



## Zaitor

We've been featured on got-djent.com!

The Hollow Zone: two new tracks | got-djent.com


----------



## JoeAraya

hey guys! I want to introduce you my band, Essential. We are from Santiago, Chile. 

let me know your thoughts.

Essential
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjfu_yq_82s&list=UUkg-oXXN1eMg3UdzCvIYMcA

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## SwanWings

Hey, guys, my band, Trashy and the Kid, is putting out a new EP entitled "Exactly the Wrong Idea." We just posted a 3 song preview on our sound cloud! Check it out!

https://soundcloud.com/trashy-and-the-kid/
https://www.facebook.com/trashyandthekid
Trashyandthekid.com


----------



## Jaml0l

Hey guys!

I play guitar in a prog-metalcore band from Australia called Sentinel!
We're just about to hit the studio to begin recording our 2nd EP.

You can listen to our latest single here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3CnScTgMF0

If you like that you can download all our music for free over at:
https://sentinelaus.bandcamp.com/

Cheers!


----------



## JohannvonDagg

Hey guys,
I play guitar in a prog/tech band with the guitarist and drummer from Cyclamen called Explosive Decoy Humans

You can check out our introductory single on bandcamp here:
https://explosivedecoyhumans.bandcamp.com/track/the-weight-of-an-ocean-single

Or if you like soundcloud better:
https://soundcloud.com/explosive-decoy-humans/the-weight-of-an-ocean-single

We've also got some demos up on bandcamp and we're hoping to have an EP out early next year.

Cheers,
Johann


----------



## theo young

Just released my debut EP "Shadowplay"! Awesome response so far, and free download on bandcamp if ya fancy it. Instrumental prog <3

https://theoyoung.bandcamp.com/


----------



## SeanSan

Hey there! 

Posting for a friend here.

https://moonsthatscar.bandcamp.com/album/duality

Some post-rock with some progressive influences too! Great stuff! Please do check this out .


----------



## Ethn Hayabusa

www.soundcloud.com/thejanitorsofchaos

Just uploaded a new instrumental called "The Riddle of Steel". Lots of layers, some 7 string stuff, acoustics, harmonies, cool drums and bass. A little bit of everything.

We also have a reverbnation (The Janitors of Chaos Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos), if you prefer.


----------



## Buspik

Enastasia - Visions - YouTube

Enastasia - "Consumed" - YouTube

My band Enastasia from San Antonio Texas!
We're comming out with an EP soon. For fans of beatdown and nu-metal influenced music.







https://www.facebook.com/EnastasiaSATX


----------



## rjnix_0329

Asterion, my female-fronted progressive metal band from Oregon, just posted our first single on YouTube. We have an EP coming out next month, but let us know what you think of this tune, and feel free to like us on Facebook! 

For fans of Scale the Summit, Devin Townsend, post-metal, Steven Wilson, etc. 

Asterion - Twin Peaks - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/AsterionNW


----------



## MemphisHawk

Finally finished up this music video for my wife and I. Filmed and edited by yours truly. Not looking forward to doing it again!!

[YOUTUBEVID]RX_fEhwdN2s[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## alvaro

It's not my band's, rather than a website I started myself for fun, for allocating all my stuff (audios, videos, articles, and other material). Please note some content may be written in my native language:

a l e s s e r f a t e​


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Hey!
I play bass and guitar in a project called "Not A Legend"

If you like instrumental metal/metalcore feel free to listen and comment new EP available at [B]https://notalegend.bandcamp.com[/B]


----------



## Chewy5150

http://victimsofcontagion-official.bandcamp.com/releases

Technical Death Metal from Pittsburgh,PA 

We just released our EP "Parasitic Unborn"! Has a guest solo from Bobby Koelble of Death!!


----------



## Ophicracy

Hey guys,

We're a death metal band based in the UK. We recently recorded the second song from our album, and also recorded a guitar playthrough video. Check it out, please share, comment and let us know what you think.



like us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/ophicracy


----------



## IanChristopher

Synthesis | Chiasma


----------



## allshallperishfan

https://basealpha.bandcamp.com/album/scriptures-of-reason

Brand new album, self produced and recorded. FFO - Rings of Saturn, The Contortionist, The Faceless, Born of Osiris, and BTBAM. Download it for free anyone?


----------



## xibanezrg7x

https://soundcloud.com/the-crown-burden

My Metalcore band. Finally got our 2 song demo out, third song is coming.


----------



## xibanezrg7x

Sorry for double post, our singer re-recorded vocals for the demo 

https://soundcloud.com/the-crown-burden


----------



## dymo

LIGHTWORKER
Instrumental/Metal/Ambient project from Germany.


----------



## sytraxiplague

Worth checking out if you guys are into progressive metal like Cynic (Focus), jazz, folky metal (Ulver), Änglagård, etc.. Lots of counterpoint and atmosphere!

To be released December 2014



"Like" on Facebook if you enjoy the trailer! There will be studio/recording updates posted over there!

http://www.facebook.com/etminnefor

Also Soundcloud https://soundcloud.com/et-minne-f-r

And Bandcamp https://etminnefor.bandcamp.com/


----------



## The Scenic View

Hey guys, and girls! My band The Vilification is dropping a new tune on Halloween! We're a progressive band from Thunder Bay Ontario, Canada. We also feature other sub genres such as hardcore, technical, and extreme metal. Give us a like on facebook if you like any of the tunes you come across. Even a share would be greatly appreciated. Cheers! Facebook.com/the.vilification https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=883208675037370&id=136956452995933&aymt_tip=1&placement=aymt_hot_post_notif


----------



## vhmetalx

Flub from Sacramento, CA Released their EP, "Advent" October 1st, run over to bandcamp to snag a digital copy! For fans of Obscura, Wretched, Btbam, etc

Flub Bandcamp


----------



## Kwirk

Kwirk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/chaosframe
> 
> Progressive Metal from Minnesota. This is a teaser vid for our second album:



LOL, I got negged for posting this.

"Pretty horrible shit."

Thanks for the anonymous tip, buddy. Also appreciate the constructive criticism.  Sorry if the lack of djont didn't appeal to you.

Edit:
FYI, I don't care about the rep. Just thought the shit talk was a bit lame and unnecessary.


----------



## OLLYS

Hey guys!, here's my first attempt at a mix!

https://soundcloud.com/oliver-steele/olly-mix-test

I'm trying to go for a djent/ prog metal kind of sound.

Please let me know what you think of it, your opinion means a lot to me !

Cheers guys!


----------



## bastardbullet

Hails to all from Izmir/TR,

I am just a sevenstring addicted pilgrim of the great big djentimental mayhem.

Here's what i've been up to for a couple weeks;

https://soundcloud.com/akchamurat/depletion-for-us-deletion-for-all-digi-ep-teaser

If you enjoy what you hear, just catch up with me on the links bellow;

https://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOfficial
https://www.youtube.com/akchamurat
https://soundcloud.com/akchamurat


----------



## SPettyGuitar

Hey guys

I'm in a band that has released an album in the UK, Japan and the US. Toured with Saxon in 2013 over the UK and have gigged for quite a few years with various covers bands too.

I play a varied range of music from basic rock to technical metal, more of that on my EP but in my signature are links to my sites. I will repost them below for ease.

https://www.stevepetty.co.uk
https://www.youtube.com/user/slash181
https://soundcloud.com/stevekotm
https://twitter.com/SPettyGuitar
https://www.facebook.com/Spettyguitar


----------



## karan93singh

Second single - Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/DefineDestiny2014?ref=hl


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Acle from Tesseract mastered this. Taken from album that we're releasing next month. All guitars home recorded and re-amped with AxeFX2 at studio, built our own patches. Another clip coming up next week. Funny anecdote: our drummer recorded the songs without backing tracks to lead him...just clicks. He's such an autist


----------



## karansingh270893

New single - Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/DefineDestiny2014


----------



## sytraxiplague

https://www.facebook.com/etminnefor


----------



## tunafishwilliams

My band just released our first single "Nausea".



www.facebook.com/SleepersUS

sleepersny.bandcamp.com


----------



## bastardbullet

The opening track "Sail Along The Everrain" of my EP "Depletion For Us, Deletion For All"

Enjoy.

https://soundcloud.com/akchamurat/sail-along-the-everrain


----------



## Luna Lee

Don't have a band but I make music by me self because I don't have friends 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfNw1_A2jpg


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Acle from Tesseract mastered this. Taken from album that we're releasing next month. All guitars home recorded and re-amped with AxeFX2 at studio, built our own patches. Another clip coming up next week. Funny anecdote: our drummer recorded the songs without backing tracks to lead him...just clicks. He's such an autist



So here's another one:


----------



## meadow3397

here's Oreskah's brand new release: 

Playground Desolation by Oreskah on Spotify

social:
facebook.com/Oreskah


----------



## The Scenic View

Hey, my band just released a new song today! Just in time for the spo0o00o0ky festivity, haha. We're called The Vilification and you can check out our new song, 'Signing', on this fine evening. If you like what you hear, give us a like! We always love seeing new faces on our page  Cheers!http://facebook.com/the.vilification


----------



## habicore_5150

https://www.facebook.com/dreamspitter

Been a part of this one for a while. We already put out our Undefined EP not too long ago. If you guys like metal with atmospheric soundscapes, then please check it out. We're currently working on our full length


----------



## Zaitor

Check out my band's first EP!

We are heavily influenced by the Djent scene, but we like to experiment different sounds and styles.

https://thehollowzone.bandcamp.com/album/the-hollow-zone

You can download it for for free, and you can donate if you feel like it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## JHRequiem

Hey everyone! Here's a playthrough I recorded a little bit ago for a song from my solo project, featuring a guest solo from Patrick Somoulay of Reflections! I'd love to hear any feedback you guys have, and thanks for taking the time to check it out! Thanks 

FFO: Polyphia, Plini, Sithu Aye


----------



## bastardbullet

A videothrough of the opening track "Sail Along The Everrain" from my digi-EP Depletion For Us, Deletion For All.

Enjoy.



To listen the full EP;

https://soundcloud.com/akchamurat/sets/depletion-for-us-deletion-for-all

To say hell-o;

https://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOfficial


----------



## ChillPatch

Here's my bandcamp page, but also on Soundcloud, Facebook, YouTube, etc...

Crossed Streams

Crossed Streams- Blackened Path (2013) - YouTube


----------



## lelandbowman3

Greetings from The Gold Coast!
we love making friends and drinking beers!

http://facebook.com/goldcoastrock
The Gold Coast
Hello...from The Gold Coast


----------



## Kaickul

Hey guys! I play guitars for a 60s garage rock band in the Philippines.

Like it if you enjoy our music, we have some live videos and we will be putting up a couple of singles within the month and the following months and hopefully an EP sometime early next year. Enjoy. 

Cheers!

www.facebook.com/AyanAndTheMyopics


----------



## Rupsu

Hello dear reader and greetings from cold Helsinki, Finland!

My name is Juuso and I am 24 years old musician - my instruments are guitar, bass, drums, violin piano, & flute. I have recently finished recording my debut album in my very own studio, which makes me very happy! "Interpretations I" contains familiar compositions by Italian composer & pianist Ludovico Einaudi arranged for guitar- and string-sections. I arranged, performed, recorded, & engineered the entire album myself during the year 2014 in Helsinki, Finland. 

Ludovico Einaudi has allways been a huge influence for me and has given me inspiration not just in music, but also generally in life. I feel proud of my creation and I hope it honors the work of Ludovico Einaudi at least on some levels. 

The album will be digitally released in December 1st 2014 on Youtube, Spotify and iTunes-store, but meanwhile here is the opening-track, Primavera. With all my heart I hope You find something for yourself from this piece of music.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHNNMKa4bIg 






Have a great day!
Juuso


----------



## DeathPaupiette

Hi there ! 

Something quite unusual here I believe, here's https://www.facebook.com/MoonlightMemories7 (http://soundcloud.com/moonlight-memories)
We're a rock-funky-jazzy-pop-thingy band (with a lot of different influences from different styles) from Paris and although we're quite young (both personally and band-wise - it's been a year -!), I'd like to share our works with our fellow SSers. Have a listen at our few songs (lots more to come !), maybe leave a like on our FB page if you dig it, it'll be properly appreciated !
Rock/funk/jazz on !


----------



## xibanezrg7x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKsIWt9Vpec

Our new song at band practise "we are the cure"

Another older song : "adrenaline"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB-gRymDXX0

Also remember our demo https://soundcloud.com/the-crown-burden


----------



## theprimer

https://soundcloud.com/the_primer , just finished a new EP, 100% homemade progressive metalcore from Estonia.
Also a youtube linky: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-gwHvhwzY


----------



## edfletch

check out my band Prime Meridian. Just released a new song today http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-5AdSsaWiI0


----------



## Chris Riegger

our debut album called Amongst The Ashes is now available in iTunes, CDbaby and at Halo To Havoc! Check it out and let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Fsilva

ANNIHILATION Premiere "Feeding The Void" Video - Bravewords.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJi-QsdM9po

Get a free copy of our Ep "The Undivided" at our bandcamp page

https://annihilationband.bandcamp.com


----------



## handyandy

https://Facebook.com/inthefurther
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVJWwFqdvMWRFcFN8rVnUpA/feed
https://twitter.com/thefurthermetal
https://thefurtherofficial.bandcamp.com

we just put up a new song too!


----------



## Zei

Here's my new band "The Difference Between Pity & Sympathy"

We've released one song, but we're working on an EP:
https://thedifferencebetweenpityandsympathy.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Dabo Fett

Site is in the link, and the ep is now FREE!


----------



## noUser01

My band just released a new EP today called "Purification" deathcore type stuff. For fans of Thy Art Is Murder, Molotov Solution, Oceano, Aversions Crown, Carnifex, Whitechapel etc. Hope you guys enjoy it!



https://dawningoftheinferno.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Rememb

Experimental Alternative Rock / Metal. Links in signature.
Any feedback on SoundCloud will be returned


----------



## Luna Lee

My group group "Online. Phonic Shoppe" just released out first video (sorry for not being metal )
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FukiDqhE-KM


----------



## Ranx

Hi guys. Please check our new song We Are Monkeys 

https://soundcloud.com/55-cancri


----------



## Jlang

My bands first recorded song. Check it out!


----------



## Rememb

Just uploaded a new song 
Some Progressive Sludge Metal. I hope you'll like it!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/drontenper/i-am-fire-i-am-optimus-prime[/SC]


----------



## Wintermute

https://www.facebook.com/IliosBand

Ilios - Denver, CO area. Progressive (mostly metal as of right now)!

We look pretty inactive, but we are very active. Give us a listen, like/share if you enjoy it. 
Thanks!


----------



## HeavyD

Some cool bands in this thread. If we all liked each others pages, it would certainly add to the count.


----------



## Radau

You guys are in some sick bands! 
Prog rock in the vein of Dead Letter Circus/Karnivool
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metanoia-5/statues[/SC]
And our Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/officialmetanoiaband


----------



## jay_katana

Here's the teaser for the upcoming song release!!!
Enjoy!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jiifnlz-8tE


----------



## akzshat

We are AD, an experimental Metal band from India.
We are coming out with our debut album in early 2015 and have released two singles from it.

The singles 'Nautilus For A Nemo' and 'Paperfist' can be streamed on Youtube.

https://www.facebook.com/AmongstDenied?ref=hl
https://www.youtube.com/user/AmongstDeniedOfficia/videos


----------



## juwanfidle09

Just sharing this song playthrough with my Ouroborus headless 7-string from Neko Guitars. Hope you enjoy everyone!


----------



## cianumis

From prog metal to prog electronic.
https://soundcloud.com/vitaemusic


----------



## isispelican

our first demo :
https://soundcloud.com/hypostasis/masochist-demo-2014


----------



## cianumis

My Sikth cover. Bland Street Bloom.
https://soundcloud.com/vitaemusic/bland-street-bloom-sikth-cover


----------



## Carnage

English DM/deathcore band - Fallen Apollo


----------



## GalacticDeath

Happy New Year guys! 
My band just released a quick demo on our facebook. 
We play Groove metal/Deathcore

https://www.facebook.com/subnuba/


----------



## The Scenic View

Hope 2015 is off to a great start for everyone! My band The Vilification released a playthrough video for our song "Signing" which is available for streaming and download through our facebook page! Facebook.com/the.vilification We're currently on the hunt for a new vocalist and a drummer, which should be quite the challenge (as we are located in the mid-west of Ontario, Canada). Let me know what you guys think https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA3xgmh13cc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Malkav

http://www.facebook.com/ZeroStroke

My band's FB page  It's prog metal, essentially we sound like a bad rip off of one of those bands that sound like a bad rip off of Dream Theater.

We also have a youtube channel, with some tracks and videos.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe3PrHF582lyb42FwTEWzdg

We'll be putting out an E.P at the end of this month


----------



## jamesfarrell

Federal Hog Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
www.facebook.com/federalhog

We play what nobody else plays - hillbilly in low tunings on resonator guitars.


----------



## Moe110

https://www.facebook.com/CaeteraOfficial
https://www.youtube.com/CaeteraOfficial 
http://www.myspace.com/caeteraofficial 
http://www.reverbnation.com/caeteraofficia
http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Caetera


----------



## babbz

My name is André. Guitarist based in NYC. Please find some of my tunes on my soundcloud page. Peace and Happy New Year!

https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb

Most recently released song.
https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/jadetelegraph1_zjc


----------



## adriangrizzly

Hej everyone! I just released a new song with my one man project Grizzly.
Would love to see some of your faces as subscribers or facebook fans if you like what I do! 

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/adriangrizzly/videos
Facebook: www.facebook.com/grizzlykills


----------



## Squig5150

Hello 

Check out Elipton Falling, we like to use 7 and 8 string guitars in our originals. Our favorite tuning is Drop A for the 7 and Drop E or Standard for the 8. We also cover lots of bands, check it out, feeback welcome. We use Ibanez Universe and RG228 8 string guitars. Thank you.

https://soundcloud.com/elipton-falling


----------



## YJH

EP album preview on youtube channel!

It's instrumental album that influenced by Animasl as Leaders , Periphery and many great modern metal artists.




Youtube : http://www.youtube.com/channel/UClbUP3o9Keh9qfbnT00DKiQ

Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/inlayermusic

Bandcamp : Music | Inlayer


----------



## Hyaenabam

This is the first music video for Hyaena check this out ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1MJvUPJ10U


----------



## PureImagination

Heres my bands facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Clean-Air/1592531700975589?fref=ts 
We're playing our first show tomorrow!


----------



## AdenM

Not my bands website, but KSDT - Fiercely Independent College Radio is going to be featuring a new radio show, Grim and Frostbitten, Monday nights from 11pm - 12am, and I am excited to be a part of it. We'll be playing the most extreme and progressive stuff we can get our hands on - tonights show will feature Decapitated, Dir en Grey, Scar Symmetry, and Nothing More, to name a few different artists! Check out the stream at KSDT at 11pm sharp!


----------



## shanike

ever heard of my progressive metal band Holotropic?

we have a lyric video out for our song 'Traveller'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1kILMK0A7w

you can stream/buy our debut album on BC: holotropic


----------



## buriedoutback

Buried out Back
Death Metal from Northern Ontario Canada
website -- www.facebook.com/buriedoutback
album -- buriedoutback.bandcamp.com


----------



## Sevenless

Brand new band from Virginia. Blast it, like it, share it! Thanks!

https://soundcloud.com/congenial-crime/sets/ep-1


----------



## Edgetotheatom

Hi guys! here are my bands


www.facebook.com/edgetotheatom
Music | Edge to the Atom


www.facebook.com/pages/Axis-One/712466878872173
www.theaxisone.bandcamp.com


Thanks so much please give me an add and I'll be sure to check out your stuff as well!


----------



## mcfleury13

check out my guitar playthrough of my band's (illusions of anathema) song, my last words. this particular track is heavily influenced by the human abstract & veil of maya.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklAwyt4WcA

check us out on facebook as well here

facebook.com/illusionsofanathema


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Facebook Link


----------



## myheaven

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MYHEAVEN/512224165522198?fref=ts


----------



## Goatfork

Nott:

*Download* here:
Nott

Please *'like'* the page:
https://www.facebook.com/NottMusicOfficial

And please let me know what you think, I'd like to hear your guys' opinions and critiques.

Just as a little taste, here's the cover at from my latest EP.


----------



## IntakeUK

Hey Guys

Deathcore band with some djenty influences from London, UK, give us a quick look!

Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/IntakeUK?ref=bookmarks

Bandcamp : https://intakeuk.bandcamp.com/track/descent


----------



## Daniel Vasconcelos

Fearless | Official

www.facebook.com/fearlesspowermetal

www.twitter.com/metalfearless

www.youtube.com/channel/UCXXDSS6g106UYYUaekM8xEA


----------



## Deathstate

Deathstate

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deathstate/108437935850769

http://www.soundcloud.com/roshin


----------



## Ranx

Hi guys please check the newest Travis Orbin video ( ex Periphery ) for my song We Are Monkeys. Enjoy and please share it if you like it  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdhpZoWPCMg


----------



## whatupitsjoe

hey guys, got a new EP coming out with my band The Only Weapon, here's our release video:


----------



## Mordecai

i suppose this is the appropriate place to post this since the other thread is covers. my band Seek Shelter did a lyric video, and i figured i would share it with this community. the song is titled "Dead Air" 

i hope everyone enjoys watching this as much as we did recording/releasing this.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TDo_PX94dc


----------



## thedukewestern

The Duke Western


----------



## Pan3optic3on

https://m.youtube.com/user/Pan3optic3on

Three covers and one of my own tracks.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

first single off The Only Weapon's new EP, Collapse


----------



## DaleGribble




----------



## Rememb

Uploaded some new upbeat prog-metal songs lately.
Check it out C:
https://leotoyra.bandcamp.com/


----------



## tomaszw

Hey guys! I'm a guitarist for a young Polish symphonic/gothic metal band called Arcane Cathedral. Here is the first single off our upcoming debut album. Enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FICY6qLTgR4


----------



## Taarwin

I proudly present you my first record: the in-your-face opening track - "A Feast For Crows", dark and gloomy "Ode", more subtle and atmospheric "The Cleansing", and the concluding instrumental track - "Calm The Fire". I hope you will enjoy listening to "Unsung" as much as I enjoyed recording it, and even though the whole process turned out to be a great challange - I have no regrets. 

https://eremitaproject.bandcamp.com


----------



## YJH

Hi! My band Inlayer released first debut EP album!

You can listen whole tracks at link below

AAL, Periphery, Meshuggah, ...etc inspierd


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYxpf_BWjOc&list=PLRv77-F24KfLhmW81rAFSWboOdY0jOfVI


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm the vocalist in Conqbine. We are a three piece band out of Delaware. Our sound combines black metal, death metal, and doom (some others as well). Our EP, "Let Them Die," just released on Saturday on a name your price rate (aka free) on Bandcamp. Take a listen and let us know what you think. Thanks!

Bandcamp:Let Them Die | Conqbine

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/conqbineband


----------



## Mellott

Hi everyone, here is the website for Chas Castell (solo artist) and Mellott:

Chas Castell
Mellott

Hope you enjoy listening to the music - 1st EP coming out next month!


----------



## The Scenic View

Check out my band, The Vilification's new song entitled 'This No Longer Holds'. Let me know what you think, and send us a like on facebook @ www.facebook.com/the.vilification 

Cheers!

https://thevilification.bandcamp.com/track/this-no-longer-holds


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Released our new EP yesterday!
It is completely DIY self produced, and my first time appearing on a record. I'd appreciate a listen, thanks.
streaming on YouTube for free
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLu8DF8L9JS89vNYytzzAlkEwvAho0mBl0


----------



## CharlatanOfficial

www.facebook.com/CharlatanOfficial
https://soundcloud.com/charlatan-official/relief

For fans of - Corelia, AAL, TesseracT, Periphery, Monuments.


----------



## Charlez

*Ghosteater* (FFO: Thrice, Deftones, O'brother, Circa Survive)


Facebook
Youtube
Bandcamp

Our EP is available for free download on our Bandcamp.


----------



## Promontorian

*Promontorian (FFO: Cloudkicker, AAL, God is an astronaut)*

- Soundcloud
- Bandcamp

Free EP download on Bandcamp.


----------



## IanChristopher

www.hatchling-ce.bandcamp.com(experimental death metal) 

www.chiasmatheband.bandcamp.com(progressive rock/metal)


----------



## Shaynos

*Storm Messenger*
Heavy Metal from Brisbane, Australia

Just recorded an EP, one song up on bandcamp atm. Check it out 

https://stormmessenger.bandcamp.com

https://www.facebook.com/stormmessenger


----------



## JLesher6505

Facebook.com/AstraeusBand

If you enjoy a little groove in your life, give us a listen 

http://youtu.be/-fu9B-7QvgU


----------



## 089Ray

*Onyria*
Symphonic rock from Italy

Just released our album, you can listen for free on bandcamp

Onyria
http://www.facebook.com/onyriaband


----------



## XAERONOHN

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xaeronohn/393053487536053?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

https://xaeronohn.bandcamp.com/releases

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PAFFVgb9HU


----------



## nutsock

Enslaved by Apathy from Atlanta Georgia.

https://soundcloud.com/enslaved-by-apathy

https://www.facebook.com/EnslavedbyApathy666


----------



## Constrictband

Hi. I would like to share the first recording of my band, the self-released EP "*Perfect Black Hurt*".
It's three tracks mixing Alternative Metal, Mathcore and Thrash Metal.
We are influenced by bands like Botch, Converge, Coalesce, Norma Jean, but also Tool, Mastodon, Slayer, Sepultura, Deftones, Metallica...

You can stream or download for free here:

Constrict 
Constrict 
Constrict 







Our band was formed on 2013, in São Paulo, Brazil.

Members:
Elias CJ - Vocals/Noises
Marcelo Varge - Guitar
Paulo Pedraza - Bass
Victor Campos - Drums

I hope you enjoy.
If you feel like, this is our Facebook page:
http://www.facebook/constrict 

Thanks.

All the best,

Elias


----------



## Funky D

Thought I would bump my old drummers new band. 
Video dropped just a few hours ago, check it out! 
Divisions, Lost Souls 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOyNcmfKvE


----------



## gfactor

Instrumental prog

https://exstellarator.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ke7mix

Avoid The Void - Vans Warped Tour Battle Of The Bands

Share and listen if you like!


----------



## mlancaster1

Three piece instrumental metal band from Houston. Check it out!


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/iterraband/glory-hole[/SC]


----------



## Bossman

Prog Rock & metal for fans of Opeth, Tool, Steven Wilson, etc.

lunarbandofficial.bandcamp.com

Facebook.com/Lunarbandofficial


----------



## Robert_Rayvid

One man instrumental progressive metal band




*Dramatic Lunacy - Cloud Of Subtlety*

http://www.facebook.com/dramaticlunacymusic


----------



## Paul Taylor

Progressive metal from North Carolina!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/one-of-many-mariners/sets/nibiru-demos[/SC]


----------



## Eddface

Màngata.
Instrumental progressive metal project I do in my spare time. Just released my first EP last week.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mangataofficial/sets/aether1-ep[/SC]

https://mangataofficial.bandcamp.com
https://www.facebook.com/mangataofficial
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBHFfvB-NcUDDSJnjHitL4A


----------



## SilentSeraph

I forget if I've posted before, but here's my solo black metal project, Morvidus:

Got an album recorded but that's mostly E standard 6 string stuff (save for one or two songs where I added a lower tuning to chunk it out a bit), put up a demo mix of a track (probably one of my more experimental tracks) on soundcloud yesterday:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nattye/upon-this-earth-demo-mix[/SC]


And the facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/MorvidusBlackMetal


----------



## XAERONOHN

Here's a link for the title track of my EP, Earth Purging Fire....enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P45fKudUZg


----------



## babbz

Heres a link to some of my tracks to my soundcloud page.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/persisresis-zjc[/SC]


----------



## elvis666

Bassist in UK Thrash Metal Band Onslaught,
www.facebook.com/onslaughtuk
Here's our latest video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4gMbHLUv_k


----------



## bluestroke

Svoystvo is a5 piece progressive metal band from Croatia!

Full EP stream [30:03]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A1zjRxUwV0

Bandcamp:
https://svoystvo.bandcamp.com/releases

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/svoystvo777


----------



## Getoutmyyard

I play guitar in american progressive death metal band NovaThrone.

If you like 8 string guitars, riffs, solos, and progressive ...., check us out!

For fans of Fallujah, Abiotic, Archspire, The Black Dahlia Murder, Aversions Crown, etc.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NovaThroneLA

Bandcamp: https://novathronela.bandcamp.com/releases

latest single:


----------



## telmosantiago

Sulfure, Death-Thrash Metal band from Switzerland.

One full-length album and one EP recorded.
Check out our latest songs on Spotify!

We also shot a playthrough in Italy

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/sulfureband

Cheers!


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Leechmaster is my solo project and this is the cover art of my latest release, a single called "Libre".

Here's the single:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/libre[/SC]

Links:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/leechmaster
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/
Bandcamp: https://leechmaster.bandcamp.com/

You can listen and buy my music from iTunes, Bandcamp, Spotify, and several online music stores.

Enjoy!


----------



## elrox

Flub, a metal band from Sacramento, CA. 

https://www.facebook.com/flubmetal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t04sALNIBQY


----------



## Kunya

I'm a guitarist from Los Angeles, California, and I just released my first solo EP. I'm also making some music for a video game that my friend is making. https://kunya.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Gmork

hey folks. check out my band TERMINAL SEQUENCE. Fans of technical brutal death metal might be into. this is a video of 2 songs from our 3rd gig we just had on saturday may16th. what do ya think.
https://youtu.be/buv_pMR77so


----------



## Carnal State

Death Metal inspired by Gorguts,Ulcerate and Artificial Brain.



You can download the entire album on bandcamp
https://okazakideath.bandcamp.com/album/abandoned

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/OkazakiFragmentsband?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

Website:
http://www.okazakifragments.com


----------



## Mäppel

Hey musicworld, my name is Mäppel and here is my new band Heartwritten from Dresden, Germany.

https://heartwritten.bandcamp.com/


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Heartwritten/408517989332395


----------



## Pascal-Darrell

Hi guys ! 

I´m from the band Incolors. We´re a young music project from the borderline of Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands. 

We just released our first music video ! 

You can check it out at our website: Incolors
www.facebook.com/incolorsofficial


or under this link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIqAcD7bhA&feature=share


The full album "The Unchained" will follow on June 1st.

Cheers !


----------



## Leuchty

My new band, From Queensland, AUS.

Vyrant
FFO: Devildriver, The Haunted, At The Gates, Gojira, The Resistance.

Vyrant | Vyrant

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vyrant/350656705131874


----------



## parvis

Here is my band - AREA 11

Area 11


----------



## reckoner

Neck of the Woods from Vancouver, BC. Progressive/Hardcore

For fans of BTBAM, Opeth, Misery Signals...

Listen to our EP here:

https://neckofthewoods.bandcamp.com/

or on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykuR49aTIOs


----------



## Guamskyy

Solo project Guamskyy

Pretty much anything that I write and enjoy gets posted up, mostly metal

Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/guamskyy?_rdr

Bandcamp with FREE EP Download (featuring guest solo from Tim Henson from Polyphia):

Journey Home | Guamskyy


----------



## Mäppel

Hi, we are *Heartwritten* from Dresden, Germany.






We founded our project in January this year and recorded our first EP *THEATRE OF EXISTENCE* in the last few months.

Today we are a band of three:

Phil - Vocals
Willi - Bass
Mäppel - Guitar / Mixing

The drums are stil out of EZDrummer.

Please check out our websites:

https://www.facebook.com/heartwritten.dd.official

https://heartwritten.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ghostred7

OK...now in a 2d band LOL.

Featuring members of Dead Rites and Bludy Gyres (local Atlanta bands), I give you "Lords of the left hand Black" -- a Danzig/Misfits/Samhain (basically anything w/ Danzig vox) tribute band. First time in my 30 yrs playing that I'm the only guitar. 

Line up:
Radu Sanchez (Dead Rites) - vocals
Tommy Stewart (Bludy Gyres, Hallows Eve) - bass & backing vocals
Dennis Reid (Bludy Gyres) - drums
Isidore Herman (Bludy Gyres) - guitar

https://www.facebook.com/lordsofthelefthandblack

Original bands' pages:
Dead Rites - https://www.facebook.com/deadrites
Bludy Gyres - https://www.facebook.com/BludyGyres


----------



## Rev2010

https://www.facebook.com/Illusionbank

Just published my metal facebook page today, had it reserved for a long time while finishing work on my electronic industrial projects second CD. It doesn't have much on there yet but I've got the bandpage app installed so my SoundCloud tracks are on there. Just me at the moment as I'm looking for band members, but of course I welcome all SS.org friends to like the page and I'll like ya back 


Rev.


----------



## mjbg

updated my bandcamp with a new album

https://mariojbg.bandcamp.com/album/servant


----------



## JureV

First song from my project He)ll(aven - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZoXsmOy4UU

I'm looking for a vocalist for this particular song. Feel free to add me on FB (fb.com/amarua.nanai) if you'd be interested.

Happy listening.


----------



## CoreReversal

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Core-Reversal/619599348140244?fref=nf

Here's my main band, Core Reversal. Just like my username, hey! 


https://asenseofpurpose.bandcamp.com/

Here's a band that the other two guys in Core Reversal are in (and I may be doing a fill-in show with them as a bass player)


https://www.facebook.com/decepticontheory

This is a band I'm trying out for, it seems likely I'll get the spot but who knows.


----------



## redwng1

We are currently a 3-piece with a mercenary lead guitarist popping in on a few tracks for extra shreddiness. We actually found each other on Reddit. Full CD release on July 7th, 2015. Just posted our first single on YouTube - Lyric Video anyway.

FB - https://www.facebook.com/Elusoryband


----------



## Demeyes

My band just got our website made up and launched. 
We're called Shardborne and we're based in Ireland. We're a 4 piece instrumental prog metal band. 2 guitars, bass and drums. 

Web - Shardborne
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/ShardborneIreland
Youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/ShardborneIreland
Twitter https://twitter.com/shardborne

I hope you like it!


----------



## Semi-pro

Humavoid - about to release a new EP, which is drastically different from our debut. Proggy stuff with lots of groovy riffs and cool harmony: Humavoid

Amoral - I just re-joined this band recently and we're currently finishing up our 7th album. I highly recommend checking out their latest album, it's one of the best ones from 2014 IMO, very dynamic and progressive: Amoral


----------



## andremacedo

I started when I was 16. I'm a vocalist. Did some melodic death metal with a project of my own. Here's the EP, from 2010:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW0YyL9vAsw

After the EP the band split-up, then I joined another one. It became NEBULOUS and we were playing djent. Here's the album:
https://nebulousbc.bandcamp.com/

After the album the band split-up. Yes. I have a curse, when I launch something, somebody tells me then want to leave the band hehe. Anyway, I am now with COLOSSO. They have recorded stuff but is not my voice yet. I'll be recording soon. 2 weeks from now. I'll post the new music when I have the chance. But you can listen COLOSSO's previous work here:
Colosso

Facebook here: https://www.facebook.com/colossometal

Hope you like it!


----------



## Dylemus

Here's my upcoming solo project, Animus. I'm almost done tracking my debut album as of now, but here are some of my social media pages to keep up with my work:

https://www.facebook.com/animusprojectofficial

https://twitter.com/hauser_animus

https://instagram.com/hauser_animus/


----------



## Guamskyy

Musical endeavor Guamskyy. Progressive metal, hard rock, electronic, and everything else in between. The title track off of my EP "Journey Home" features a guest solo from Tim Henson of Polyphia.

https://guamskyy.bandcamp.com

https://instagram.com/guamskyy 

https://facebook.com/guamskyy 

https://twitter.com/guamskyy


----------



## Dreadlocker

www.facebook.com/onlyatransition

One-Man Prog metal project from germany.

Currently working on my debut concept album relating to the five stages of emotions experienced by dying based on the model by Elisabeth Kübler-Ross:

Denial
Anger
Bargaining
Depression
Acceptance

Watch the Playthrough of "Anger" on Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_4AZPx2bTk


----------



## EvgenTsibulin

Hi, there!
My name is Evgen. I'm solo artist and playing the guitar in my band DEHYDRATED.
Welcome to my page.
https://www.facebook.com/EvgenTsibulinOfficial


----------



## RingoStarr

My solo music project is titled under the name "Endless Space". You can find my music and facebook below:

https://endless-space.bandcamp.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Endless-Space/536130599828978?ref=hl


----------



## huhngott




----------



## Roncore

Captain Overboard -- Radio Earth!

https://www.facebook.com/captainoverboardradioearth

Music | Captain Overboard--Radio Earth!

All albums are free (pay what you want)


----------



## Necrocous

New EP just uploaded 

https://soundcloud.com/jgmetal/sets/break-the-cipher


----------



## jeremyb

https://www.facebook.com/Samsarachch

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/samsara-nz


----------



## Taylord

Hey guys, I'm happy to finally announce a new band I'm in called Earth Brothers. 

Our double EP 'Leaver | Taker' debuts 08/18/15 on Bandcamp, YouTube, and SoundCloud, along with limited edition physical copies via our label Open Minds Awake.

For every digital and physical copy sold, 50% will be donated to charities. 25% will go to Clear Water Initiative (Clear Water Initiative) to help provide clean water to people in need. The remaining 25% will go to American Mental Health Foundation (American Mental Health Foundation).

Our first single, "Habit" drops Friday, July 31st, and our second single, "Savage" drops on Sunday, August 2nd. 

https://www.facebook.com/earthbrothers?fref=ts


----------



## Gmork

hi folks. jut played our 4th show this past friday. tell me what you think. for fans of very heavy metal (brutal tech death) 

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/ssp-Agsqvhw"


----------



## Gmork

my band Terminal Sequence. a song from our 4th show last friday. for fans of very heavy metal. (brutal tech death) ish. please tell me what you think. and if youre into it join us on our facebook page.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ssp-Agsqvhw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## DeadPool2099

https://soundcloud.com/cybernetic-organism/01-the-blood-countess

Cyberpunk from the year 2099. Is mainly just an experimental project. I make everything like trent reznor on most of the tracks. There is no intent to tour or put out albums. Mainly the music demos I make are just for fun. This track" the blood Countess" was a collaboration done for a music class I had in college a years back.

This song is a demo made for a songwriting class. I wrote the music, a poet wrote the lyrics. And a fellow musician sang and played bass. I only had a two-week period to write the music, so The song is very basic I wanted to add more guitar overdubs. And some lead guitar harmony at the end. Due to time constraints this is what came out. Mainly it features 7-string guitar in the middle section. 

I kind of want to remake this into a type o negative type of song.

take a listen and let me know what you think of it


----------



## MaxSwagger

For fans of... I don't really know, just check it, hopefully it sounds like some metal you've never heard before! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMOBZGZ4R4


----------



## Dan Vasc

FEARLESS
Epic Power Metal from Brazil! 
FEARLESS Band Official Website


----------



## Dylemus

I posted here a little while a go, but I guess I'll provide an update lol
I just started up my Bandcamp page, you can check it out here:
https://animusproject.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Braden717

A friend of mine recently came out with a single. He wrote all parts. I get a real interpol vibe from it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep6XIvZ_jbQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Spectre 1

Just started my own page on FB. Hopefully I can grow it into something worth following as I work harder on my projects. 

https://www.facebook.com/downhope


----------



## JohannvonDagg

My band's got some pages and a new EP out mixed by Justin from SikTh:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/explosivedecoyhumans

Bandcamp: https://explosivedecoyhumans.bandcamp.com/

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdn-
wDQp3LA&list=PLy3onGLPkKJdMziDDrb2fy49mOQ_1fzSl

Spotify: http://open.spotify.com/album/40HLka2xArofCTfR4hWsfM

Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/transient-ep/id1031798208


----------



## Megaikke

Hi guys, currently finishing up our EP, hopefully out before the end of the year. We've just released a demo track titled "Don" which will feature on the EP. It will be followed shortly by a 2nd track which we aim to use in order to audition for a vocalist and guitarist. The 2nd track will follow within the next month. 


The track "Don" can be found on either Bandcamp, Soundcloud or Youtube.

Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ShipofTheseusBand?fref=nf

Soundcloud
https://soundcloud.com/weareshipoftheseus/don-ep-demo

Youtube
https://youtu.be/oiY6coUndZA

Bandcamp
https://shipoftheseus1.bandcamp.com/track/don-ep-demo

Instagram
https://instagram.com/ship_of_theseus_music/


Cheers!


----------



## rezafelayati

My one man djent instrumental project called Beyond Infinity has just released it's new single from the upcoming second EP!
You can check it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug9oVxJm-8U&feature=youtu.be
Also check it out on Bandcamp: https://beyondinfinityidn.bandcamp.com/track/kardashev-scale-type-i-dyson-sphere
about Beyond Infinity:
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/Beyondinfinitysbymusic
Myspace https://myspace.com/beyond_infinitysby
Instagram http://instagram.com/beyondinfinitysby/
Bandcamp https://beyondinfinityidn.bandcamp.com


----------



## Rememb

Releasing my first EP this friday!
Should be out on Spotify, BandCamp, YouTube and SoundCloud. 
Here's a sneakpeek!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaJMKr5glQg


----------



## Pat_tct

Hey folks, a friend and I worked on some songs and released the first EP.
We are Fogdiver from Germany and we play Post-Metal (with all sorts of influences as sludge, black, groove, ambient blabla).

You can check out the EP here:
https://fogdiverband.bandcamp.com/

and if you like it you can "like" us here:
https://www.facebook.com/fogdiverband?fref=ts

We are super thankful for everyone checking it out. we plan on releasing more material (2 EPs or 1 Full-lengh) with all sorts of doomy, sludgy, blacky post metaly goodness.

thx
Pat/Fogdiver


----------



## Megaikke

The YT link was changed from my previous post so just adding the correct one. 







Megaikke said:


> Hi guys, currently finishing up our EP, hopefully out before the end of the year. We've just released a demo track titled "Don" which will feature on the EP. It will be followed shortly by a 2nd track which we aim to use in order to audition for a vocalist and guitarist. The 2nd track will follow within the next month.
> 
> 
> The track "Don" can be found on either Bandcamp, Soundcloud or Youtube.
> 
> Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/ShipofTheseusBand?fref=nf
> 
> Soundcloud
> https://soundcloud.com/weareshipoftheseus/don-ep-demo
> 
> Youtube
> https://youtu.be/oiY6coUndZA
> 
> Bandcamp
> https://shipoftheseus1.bandcamp.com/track/don-ep-demo
> 
> Instagram
> https://instagram.com/ship_of_theseus_music/
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## gfactor

https://www.facebook.com/thefigurant
https://soundcloud.com/the-figurant/sets/demos

My new band's facebook page and our demos on soundcloud. We're playing our first show this Friday if anyone is in the Atlanta area.


----------



## bastardbullet

Hails to all,

My second digi-EP "Pulverizer" is online via soundcloud at the moment. Videos and more stuff are on the way.

Gear used; Schecter KM-7, Schecter Hellraiser C-7, Blackstar HT-5RH, Maxon OD808

Hope you'll enjoy.

https://soundcloud.com/akchamurat/sets/pulverizer


----------



## Rememb

Just released my EP on Spotify and other things 
Check it out!

https://open.spotify.com/album/1kckZ9CasQn29rkFSjAYbq
https://leotoyra.bandcamp.com/album/the-first-ideal
https://soundcloud.com/drontenper/sets/the-first-ideal


----------



## bloodblind

my band Zillah are releasing our second album in October through Sea of Corruption Records. Really appreciate anyone checking out our first preview which is up on No Clean Singing at the following link. We have been described as unconventional death metal with influences including Burnt By The Sun, Napalm Death, Voivod, Neurosis and Ulcerate. If it sounds like it might interest you then check us out! Thanks!!

NO CLEAN SINGING » 2015 September ... -and-bone/


https://zillah.bandcamp.com/music


----------



## Deific

Hindurvættir just released a three song EP titled "Ómælistóm" (Icelandic for some kind of void) and you can listen to it here


----------



## Cake Machine

https://hiram.bandcamp.com/

My old band, played with them from about '98. I left in 2013 and the band broke up later that year in pretty tragic circumstances. I'm super proud of the output, which was all 100% DIY. Sludgy, bleak sort of prog. Free listens/DL's.


----------



## haiduk

Blackened Deathbringer HAIDUK returns with a crushing new Full-length!!!

DEMONICON!







Out Sept 9, 2015. CD Pre-Order available now at: haiduk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MNzg3i4ACg


______________
-Haiduk


----------



## Sevenless

We're an alt-rock type band from Charlottesville, VA! Let me know how you like it.

https://soundcloud.com/congenialcrime/sets/congenialcrime


----------



## bloodblind

My old death metal band, Sons of Slaughter. There's another song on youtube as well. I'm planning to remix the album this year as was never happy with the final mix. Hopefuly it will be much better after it's been revisited. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpngDE1-h8k


----------



## AllCityLights

It is a good mix of chill ambient music and heavy djent, with catchy choruses. https://www.facebook.com/AllCityLights

https://soundcloud.com/allcitylights


----------



## Uplintus

Hello, everyone,

We have released a new single.
I'll be happy to know your opinion about it!

If you like the track, follow us https://vk.com/cherry_cream
Enjoy!


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ivan-nemchinov/rock-me[/SC]


----------



## Fraz666

Any stoner fans?
my band, The Dallaz

https://www.facebook.com/thedallaz


----------



## NOV

Hey guys. I'm new to the site so I thought I start by posting my band's page for you all to check out. We're a progressive rock band out of Nashville. Hope you dig it!

https://www.facebook.com/noveltybandnashville/

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/novelty-band/find-a-calm[/SC]


----------



## Xarn

https://www.facebook.com/Genljud

https://soundcloud.com/genljud/nu-faller-jag-ner

Pop/Rock/Metalcore


----------



## Berti_smb

Hi guys! I have a grindcore/death metal band Krlja and we have chance to play at Obcene Extreme Festival (OEF) next year and we need votes 


Please help us 


KRLJA / OEF europe


----------



## The Scenic View

Hey everyone, my band The Vilification just released our ep "Dimensions" today! Check it our for free https://thevilification.bandcamp.com/ and send us a like on facebook if you dig it! Please share this! 

facebook.com/the.vilification


----------



## Imalwayscold

Greetings everyone! 

Our new EP hit last weekend. It's a little different then what we normally do. A bit more doomy, but if you could spare 5 minutes of your time to check out a song that would be great! 
https://youtu.be/ZaMYBhaNEj4


----------



## Ionei

Too lazy to post here often.
Here's my bands first playthough video.

Recorded mixed & mastered by me(beard guy in vid).


----------



## bastardbullet

A new video-through for one of my songs "Irreversible" from my second digi-ep "Pulverizer". Enjoy fellas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRVqoGiGuHo


----------



## ghostred7

We've taken the Twitter plunge (yuck lol)...I'll probably be the person that uses it LOL.

https://twitter.com/BludyGyres

Pls give us some following love </shamelessplug>


----------



## Shammas

I'm not a band, but I'm a guy who writes his own music and does lots of playthrough videos like these ones-




You can also download the album for free if you feel so inclined right here- https://michaelavery.bandcamp.com/album/the-scientist


----------



## mr coffee

Haven't been on in a while, between work, family and band it's been absolute chaos. All good though. I finally revamped the band's site.

Pattern Recognition - HOME

And of course the gratuitous social media links. Not very active, I'm still trying to coax the guys into helping me generate content and engage.

https://www.facebook.com/PatternRecognitionHTX
https://twitter.com/PatternRecHTX
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChAWnhadbmHJ2LH-DIml5MQ
https://plus.google.com/+Patternrecognitionbandhtx/

Thanks for looking...

-m


----------



## dimebagfan01

Dissentience

We have our first demo up on Bandamp and right now we're working on a second! The newer material is sounding heavier (more death metal influence) and more progressive. If you like it, check out our Facebook page (http://facebook.com/dissentienceband


----------



## Pasha7

Hi guys, check out our first videoclip if you like downtuned grooves with clean vocals. We use 8-strings.
For fans of Deftones, Karnivool, TesseracT....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbGjkx00pJ0

Our debut 3-track "l'homme de l'hombre" is available as a free download here: https://jusska.bandcamp.com/

Facebook over here! https://www.facebook.com/jusskatheband

Thanks for checking us out


----------



## levitator

Short music video my girlfriend and I made while being bored and drunk lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbNqQN9HYM

https://www.reverbnation.com/levitator

https://www.facebook.com/Levitatormusic


also, i haven't been on this thread in years, do i have to post a certain number of times before html embedding is possible? Mine is off for some reason.


----------



## SensesTied

Some demo tracks from my band The Archimedes Death Ray

Veil of Lies:
https://deathrayqc.bandcamp.com/track/veil-of-lies-demo

Warbeast:
Warbeast Demo | The Archimedes Death Ray

Our little Facebook page thing:
https://www.facebook.com/Thearchimedesdeathray


----------



## marday

So this is my band Hard Times For Giants
Check out our new release Hard Times For Giants - "The Peak Of Perfection" on BandCamp.com Grap your digital copy right here: 
https://*hardtimesforgiants*.*bandcamp*.com

*you find us also on Facebook *

*www.facebook.com/hardtimesforgiants*

Cheers


----------



## gujukal

My band INTERACT's new music video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-iklof1U_Y


----------



## YesheDorje

So here's the bandcamp page for my band Oni Rising ONI RISING and well, this is the soundcloud to my own project the Javier Garcia Project https://soundcloud.com/javier-garcia-project 
Oni Rising is on hiatus I guess, we were recording the acoustic version of our first album but it all came to a screeching halt. So all my music I'm still working I'm releasing under the JGP monicker.
Anyway, any feedback is more than welcome.


----------



## Sdrizis89

Left To Drown | Dead Wake 

We are working on new tunes now that sound alot different. Less metalcore and more experimental/progressive. This track is something we threw together in a few rehearsals and recorded at a studio not too far from us. Give us a like on facebook and any other social media if you guys dig it  

www.facebook.com/deadwakeband
Twitter: deadwakeband
Instagram: deadwakeband


----------



## Berti_smb

Hey guys check out me death metal/grindcore/crust band Krlja and please vote for us so we can play on OEF 2016 festival! 

KRLJA / OEF europe


----------



## nic0us

My band Kneel Before The Death just released a new song with a new music video, check it out! Any feedback is highly welcome.

Facebook
Spotify
Instagram


----------



## Morax

My Black Metal project, Eigengrau:

https://eigengrauband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## lewis

my band - 

https://www.facebook.com/enenraband


----------



## Hmantooth

My debut album with UK Metallers Collapse.

[URL="https://www.facebook.com/CollapseEngland/]Facebook[/URL]

Debut single 'I, MISERY'


Hope someone digs it! Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## shaynedepugh

My band,

From Another Planet


----------



## Cobra

I don't have a band yet but this is my stuff 



http://soundcloud.com/torjeamundsen

http://www.facebook.com/torjeamundsenmusic/


----------



## YJH

Mindjack (Single) | Inlayer

In september, my band "Inlayer" dropped new single "Mindjack".

Feedback wanted!


----------



## psycle_1




----------



## Shrediablo

New song from my band!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shotgunrodeo/withered-earth[/SC]


----------



## rickrockpark

Band : Altonus
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AltonusBand/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AltonusBand
Website: Altonus
Bandcamp : A Way Out - I EP | Altonus
iTunes : http://bit.ly/altonus-itunes
Spotify : http://bit.ly/altonus-Spotify


----------



## jcl2010

Joe luce's music on facebook. Just started it about a week ago. Will be posting a lot soon!


----------



## wisdom_chains

HellbounD
Metal // Hardcore from Cleveland

https://www.facebook.com/hellboundohio

https://hellboundohio.bandcamp.com/

https://soundcloud.com/hellbound-819550245


----------



## DrDentz

Irony Of Fate
We are a Metal Band from Switzerland

https://www.facebook.com/Irony-Of-Fate-424577441041365/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

We just released our first song "Unleashed Your Chains"

Mixed by me. I'm an amateur in mixing but I think it's not that bad.
We recorded the guitars and bass with my Kemper Profiling Amp.



Check it out, we'd love to get some feedback


----------



## ry4n

Here's a new track I've been working on.

https://soundcloud.com/ryan_berry/demo-7


----------



## lelandbowman3

The Gold Coast from Tallahassee:
https://soundcloud.com/leland-bowman
facebook.com/goldcoastrock

We're going in a heavier sound from what we have now. More like the new I Killed the Prom Queen or While She Sleeps or Parkway Drive.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Insecticide Rain from Mukilteo, Washington. We have an album titled 'A New Dark Age' which is out tomorrow Dec. 18th.

Here's a preview: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvG4HTL_63g

Shoot me a msg and I'll send you a dropbox link with the full album in hq wav files.

https://www.facebook.com/InsecticideRainMetal/


----------



## jawbreaker

Hey! My band Soselo just released a new single! Check it out! For fans of Fallujah, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Faceless, Tech-metal and shred!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8LXaAoeWWI


----------



## sans cosm

Just finished album #2

https://retinwaav.bandcamp.com/album/ephemeris


----------



## lelandbowman3

jawbreaker said:


> Hey! My band Soselo just released a new single! Check it out! For fans of Fallujah, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Faceless, Tech-metal and shred!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8LXaAoeWWI



That's some good stuff, bud!


----------



## JacobGudge123

Zephyr. Progressive Metalcore from London, UK.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb7aUWdmBA4

https://www.facebook.com/ZephyrBandOfficial


----------



## ThrashnBash

Imperials! Melodic hardcore from Minnesota.

https://www.facebook.com/ImperialsMN
https://www.twitter.com/ImperialsMN
https://www.instagram.com/ImperialsMN

Our debut single!


----------



## jawbreaker

lelandbowman3 said:


> That's some good stuff, bud!



Thank you! Album and playthrough coming soon!


----------



## RandomCorePlayer

Well, I play in a band called Escape From Inferno. We've just released our debut EP called "Fragments of a Fragile Eternity". You can check us out almost anywhere, we tend to spam a lot...sorry. 

Our debut video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GLwl0ZCdYE
Our Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/EspcapeFromInfernoOfficial/
And our twitter(obviously):
https://twitter.com/OfficialEFI


----------



## Radau

FFO: Dead Letter Circus, Tesseract, Karnivool, The Butterfly Effect


----------



## sans cosm




----------



## lelandbowman3

lelandbowman3 said:


> The Gold Coast from Tallahassee:
> https://soundcloud.com/leland-bowman
> facebook.com/goldcoastrock
> 
> We're going in a heavier sound from what we have now. More like the new I Killed the Prom Queen or While She Sleeps or Parkway Drive.



Well, we have a new page and a new name to fit our sound, so I present:
Beneath the Barrens:
http://facebook.com/beneaththebarrens
http://twitter.com/beneathbarrens1


----------



## Nick4764

My Blackened Melodic Death Metal band has released it's very first ep.
Our influences include Anata, Sacramentum, Deathspell Omega, Ulcerate, Portal, Agalloch, Opeth, Be'lakor, Decrepit Birth, Garden of Shadows, Dawn, Augury, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Megadeth, Beyond Creation, Children of Bodom to name a few. I'll probably end up recording a few guitar playthroughs of some of the songs from the ep as well
https://skylessaeons.bandcamp.com/releases
https://www.facebook.com/Skyless-Aeons-167589589920556/?fref=ts


----------



## HateTank

https://www.reverbnation.com/thehatetankband?profile_view_source=header_icon_nav

Metal


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Anime style theme music + instrumental metal 

https://youtu.be/HEApbJvhwGk

https://bevelsmusic.bandcamp.com


----------



## Babbaloomusic

[SC][/SC]https://soundcloud.com/bevelsmusic/sets/shattering-presence-full-album[SC][/SC]


----------



## Taikatatti

My band ATLAS (Modern/Melodic metalcore) just released a music video called Borealis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lz0HBDCViI

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/atlasfin/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Instagram: atlasfin

From Nokia, Finland


----------



## Blood Tempest

I was brought in as part of the previously one-man black metal project, Chaos Moon, in 2015. I've written lyrics and recorded vocals for the entire new LP that will be out later this year. The following is the title track from the "Amissum" EP, for which I also wrote lyrics and recorded vocals. Other tracks on the EP feature 100% of Alex's work. Hope you enjoy it.



Chaos Moon on Facebook


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Bevels is a New Jersey based instrumental, progressive rock/metal and fusion project that was created by Mark Marin. 
Lead guitar focused music with colorful melodies and bright, charming tones. Mark is a Caribbean born guitarist/artist
whose interest in music originated from the outstanding versatility and passion that the Caribbean culture itself represents. 
Influences range from contemporary jazz to metal and film score music to ambience. Bevels curves its way transitioning in and out of
many different styles and emotions throughout the songs keeping the listeners interested and guessing for what's to come.





My music is available on Bandcamp and Soundcloud ;

https://youtu.be/HEApbJvhwGk

https://bevelsmusic.bandcamp.com


https://soundcloud.com/bevelsmusic


https://facebook.com/bevelsmusic

@bevelsmusic (instagram) 

Thank you so much for listening!

-Mark


----------



## Basilisk

Feel free to check out my (modern/melodic?) Death metal band "The Invict"

The Invict

we also just recorded this playthrough of the title track! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=206wcnWKdZk


----------



## Shreddie799

My prog band endorsed by Legator guitars! Lemme know what ya think!

Bandcamp: https://maelion.bandcamp.com/releases 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Maelionband/?fref=ts


----------



## Börje

Little teaser for my solo project i've been working on:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2Trr1UVE84


----------



## areyna21

There is a link for our Facebook and our soundcloud. We are a metal band out of Central California.

https://www.facebook.com/Summon-The-Harbinger-625811110842878/

https://soundcloud.com/summon-the-harbinger/ep-song-3


----------



## Cyn__Theia




----------



## Hbett

Hey all. Just released my first track after a major genre shift. Open to any comments on song, musicianship, mix, etc.! Thanks!

https://henrybett.bandcamp.com/track/corroc


----------



## Cathedral Spires

I'm sure tons of posts on here go unnoticed, but I'd really appreciate it if you checked out my band. We play a form of black metal, so the music is obviously not for everyone, but we're doing everything we can do promote our music, seeing as how our once primary source of promotion is dwindling (facebook)

You can listen to our newest single at any of the following links. Thanks yall.
For fans of Mgla, Behemoth, Emperor, The Black Dahlia Murder, and more.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CathedralSpiresLA
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/cathedralspires/clocktower-new-single-2015
Bandcamp: https://cathedralspiresla.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Pinghost

Hi guys!
I started my instrumental solo project one year ago and released my first ep via Bandcamp.

Check it out!

Bandcamp: https://pinghost.bandcamp.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pinghostmusic/


----------



## Radau

My band put out a trailer for our ep that'll be out early this year
FFO: Dead Letter Circus, Karnivool, Tesseract


----------



## Börje

My soloprojects first single: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXmqo1J4Y1U


----------



## guitarneeraj

Metalcore from Rochester, NY! 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/plaguesofendeavor/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/plagues_roc

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/plaguesofendeavor/

Bandcamp: https://plaguesofendeavor.bandcamp.com/

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/plagues-of-endeavor/


----------



## isispelican

Our first EP 
https://hypostasisgr.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## CelestialWishDTC

Female Fronted Symphonic Metal from the UK!

www.facebook.com/CelestialWish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCNL1EymllA


----------



## Shreddie799

My band Maelion! endorsed by Legator guitars! check out our music with visual accompaniment, its trippy! https://www.facebook.com/Maelionband/?fref=ts


----------



## Börje

My soloprojects first EP is out now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWmVMzFhG9Y


----------



## littleredguitars2

my latest EP is called Terrible But Great. its instrumental rock. would love if you all checked it out!

jonpoulin.bandcamp.com


----------



## ExileMetal

Hey guys,

Just released our debut album!

EXILE
Reanimation
Instrumental Melodic Metal

FREE ALBUM STREAM:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ9lHVSHjsI

Download it completely free at bandcamp:
exilemetalproject.bandcamp.com


----------



## The Scenic View

My Band Slavestate released our debut album 'Illicit Mandate' both physically and digitally. Check it out through Facebook.com/SlaveStateOfficial and at www.slavestate.ca

You'll be able to find merch for sale as well if you really like us and want to show some support! FFO: At the Gates, Carcass, Death and Hypocrisy


----------



## Ze_F

Alright, here goes. 

An EP, solo project, guitar centric, alternating genres, from frantic deathish things to light melodies and jazzish stuff. Hm, might call the style Ishy alright.

Forgive the sound, I'm pretty new to DAWs.

https://warble1.bandcamp.com/

All comments are welcome, as per forum rules


----------



## bostjan

Here's my new band's first album: https://halberwolf.bandcamp.com/album/h-lberwolf

I appreciate all kinds of feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## lelandbowman3

New update from my band Beneath the Barrens.
Enjoy! I love hearing all of the new music that everyone is sharing. Don't ever stop being wonderful, SSO. Just get yourselves heard!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yua_eC9j5TE


----------



## baptizedinblood

Underling, from California.
FFO: Altar of Plagues, Ghost Bath, Deafheaven

Bloodworship | Underling

https://soundcloud.com/underlingofficial

Released a full length in November 2015, we're already working on some new demos and planning on doing pre-pros soon.

Underling &#8211; Bloodworship &#8211; Heavy Blog Is Heavy

Exclusive Track Premiere: Underling, "Downpour" (Members of Fallujah, Battlecross, Arkaik) - MetalSucks


----------



## Dabo Fett

https://baratheon.bandcamp.com/


I know I've posted this before but we're finally getting back together after a long hiatus, and will start playing shows. Help us pick our set list!


----------



## Saturna

saturnamusic.bandcamp.com

soundcloud.com/resonancestudiosc

Progressive Metal/Djent/Metalcore stuff! Check it out!


----------



## Dylemus

Hey, check out my project "Animus"! I have an EP coming out on May 6th. You can check out my stuff here:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/animusprojectofficial/

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/hauser_animus/

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUeZO44DaxYif8kXs5K30Ag

Bandcamp: https://animusproject.bandcamp.com/


----------



## chipchappy

Hey all,

long time lurker, first time poster... 

Here's my Soundcloud and Bandcamp pages. 

https://soundcloud.com/jamhanley
https://ohanley.bandcamp.com/

Glad my first real post ever is sharing my music. Lemme know what yall think!!


----------



## Rikki Draven

Hello from Buffalo NY! Here's a few links to my band Mansutra's soundcloud and fb. Let us know what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/mansutrany/sentients

https://www.facebook.com/mansutra1/?fref=ts


----------



## concertjunkie

Hey All! Sharing a link for a single off of my band's upcoming EP. April 30th is the official release date. Fans of progressive and technical death metal will enjoy the EP!


Apotheon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPXqASlKASE


----------



## Dayviewer

My solo project Dayviewer, released my first full length today! 

FB: https://www.facebook.com/iamdayviewer/
Bandcamp: https://dayviewer.bandcamp.com/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1JjiaHu1XOHgstgGpaFw0g


----------



## Megamctaco

Australian Speed Metal!

www.facebook.com/espionageband
https://youtu.be/wBMZC5cwjQs


----------



## Dolving999

I'm not really into advertising my stuff, but since there is a thread dedicated to it and I've been spending more and more time around these parts, I might as well give it a shot.

WARNING: no 7-string wizardry here haha

Everything done by yours truly (kinda hard to explain to people who are all like "but is it, like, a band?")

Remeo - Math/Metalcore

https://remeocivitas.bandcamp.com/

Cheers!


----------



## ThrashnBash

Melodic hardcore band I play in.

Https://facebook.com/imperialsmn
https://instagram.com/imperialsmn
https://twitter.com/imperialsmn
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMCMZkcOiaAKYl_5SBaojxQ


----------



## Addie5150

Bhayanak Maut: Official Website


----------



## jibe2015

Hi All !
Here is a fun little musical experiment I did with the song Enter Sandman.
I replaced all bass and guitar parts with bits and pieces from Megadeth 

I call this "The song that should not be..." 



Don't hesitate to check out some of my others videos !
Cheers!


----------



## wio

Hello,

I'm a new guy here by the way, promoting my prog metal band: 
Pressure Points

We published our second album _False Lights_ on August 2015.

Here's a lyric video from the album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D07utq33S0M

Actually a seven-string guitar was used in this song. :=) Any feedback is appreciated. Seven-string guitar wise or musicwise. Thanks.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

new play through video first



website: TERA VEGA
face www.facebook.com/teravega


----------



## Cyn__Theia

*|DETAMORE|*​/ / D Y A D
/. Harness Anatomy​//. The Great Sleep​
| Bandcamp
| Soundcloud
| Facebook
| Twitter


----------



## bloodfiredoom

One man black/doom/death project...

Just finished my first demo track, currently working on an EP.

https://bloodfiredoom.us
https://twitter.com/bloodfiredoom
https://soundcloud.com/bloodfiredoom


----------



## Mklane

Her's a link to my band, take a listen if you can \,,/ Death/Grind from AZ
https://stormbringer.bandcamp.com/album/apocalyptic-awakening

https://www.facebook.com/stormbringerAZ/
https://youtu.be/Kk_gnu7LlnQ


----------



## Nix_94

Metalcore from Melbourne

https://www.facebook.com/LeviasAustralia/
https://levias.bandcamp.com/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68qa32j5Fkw


----------



## AxelKay

Hey guys.
Here's the YouTube link to our new album which is our second release!
We hope you enjoy it. 


https://youtu.be/tu0z6SK7RxU


----------



## haydn

My instrumental shred/metal music. Think classics like vai/gilbert/satch with modern elements mixed in.

http://www.soundcloud.com/thehaydnhoffmanproject
http://www.facebook.com/thehaydnhoffmanproject

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thehaydnhoffmanproject/turbulence[/SC]


----------



## caspian

https://strangercountry.bandcamp.com/

droney shoegaze/post-rock.

The recording wasn't perfect for the EP but overall I was really quite happy with it all. Some of it's 7 string, most of it isn't, but I think it's pretty great! Give it a listen, free download and cheap cds too


----------



## SD83

Since I didn't post in here since i joined the band and we just released our first demo and just created this bandcamp thing and have exactly 0 plays as I'm typing, here is some rather unmelodic Death Metal from Germany for you:
FB: https://www.facebook.com/Extinctiondeathmetal/
Bandcamp: https://extinction10.bandcamp.com


----------



## FormerlyVintage

A demo for my new project. Something completely different than what I've made in the past and also quite different from what most people here make. I hope you like it!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dankmemevespertine[/SC]
https://soundcloud.com/dankmemevespertine


----------



## G40RCE-VST

Check out my *Youtube* channel. if you wish. all support is really appreciated http://youtube.com/geoffgordonstuart


----------



## SteveFireland

FIRELAND | Heavy Metal from Northern Ireland since 2003

http://www.facebook.com/firelandmetal

Playthrough of one of the tracks from our 2007 album. Very metal! 



New album coming this summer!

Steve


----------



## lewis

my band - 

*ENENRA*

FB - https://www.facebook.com/enenraband/
first single - https://www.reverbnation.com/enenra2/song/25803528-obsolete

First live set from last night -


----------



## musicismygas

DemiAura

https://www.facebook.com/demiaura/


----------



## EmaDaCuz

As I mentioned in some other posts, I started re-enjoying playing and recording.

This is my last effort, full EP. Not djent, sorry, but rather blackened death metal from the late 90s/early 00s. Yes, these songs are that old.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/antrum/retrospective-lucid-alienations[/SC]


----------



## Thessarecords

Hi everyone,

Aside from my main project Thessa I released not long ago a debut EP called "The Arc" for my side project Erydan. This new project is inspired mostly by indie progressive rock, post-rock bands I have been listening for years now, and I wanted to challenge myself writting songs using a 6 string guitar in standard tuning, something which still is pretty new to me. I also wanted to mix these songs in a different way, to keep a live and authentic feeling.

You can listen to it here :


Follow on Facebook : http://facebook.com/Erydan/
Listen on Youtube : http://alturl.com/nyfc2
Listen on Spotify : http://alturl.com/zd7kq
Listen on Deezer : Deezer is coming soon!
Buy on Bandcamp : The Arc (Instrumental) | Erydan
Buy on Amazon : http://alturl.com/ymqpi
Buy on Itunes : http://alturl.com/hfhst
Buy on Google Play : http://alturl.com/yjp2q


----------



## bloodfiredoom

I posted here before, but I have a new track uploaded and a new website.

The track recounts the events of the 1575 battle of Nagashino, and the effects that have carried over into today regarding the necessity and pitfalls of firearms. It starts out peaceful enough, but you can tell something isn't quite right...

Enjoy!



https://bloodfiredoom.us - Primary Homepage
INTIMIDATING MAGE - Brand New Facebook
http://twitter.com/bloodfiredoom
https://soundcloud.com/bloodfiredoom


----------



## Charlez

This is the first song my band releases in 3 years, with a new vocalist.

https://youtu.be/OnlRVCvxtAk

If you dig it, check us out on fb: http://facebook.com/deathcomeshome


----------



## delaa

Hi all!
Some of my one-man recorded stuff.



and rest of work :





Soundcloud:

https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/sets/one

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/delaafargis
TNX!


----------



## benipntr

hey lads! i just released my first song, with my RAN Guitars Crusher 7, can I get some feedback about it?


----------



## haiduk

haiduk


----------



## RHEX-7

Hey guys, heres my band Atrox Terra, based out of Baltimore, Maryland.
https://www.facebook.com/AtroxTerraMetal/


----------



## aclstrat

Hello guys! Just dropped my new instrumental rock/metal EP this weekend! Would love to get some feedback from fellow musicians! Full EP stream is up on YouTube and EP for sale over at BandCamp


----------



## Sopko

I have a kickstarter for my solo EP starting in a few days.
Help me raise the money to get this EP out there!

http://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSopko/


----------



## Sopko

And now my Kickstarter is live!!!!
Help me fund it here Sonder EP Kickstarter Campaign


----------



## hoffmaniv

aclstrat said:


> Hello guys! Just dropped my new instrumental rock/metal EP this weekend! Would love to get some feedback from fellow musicians! Full EP stream is up on YouTube and EP for sale over at BandCamp



Sounds ....ing incredible, dude. Looking forward to hearing more from you.

This is my band's most recent original, "Paragon". It's an older song, but it finally got finished this year. 



We have a FACEBOOK and TWITTER page as well. Check in with us for more updates!


----------



## Behindthesun

Sadly, this is all I have to offer.

https://soundcloud.com/nathan-bell-52

I do have a music video for a 'latin-esque' acoustic track about shaving your junk though...if anybody's interested...


----------



## Behindthesun

Oh, I'm looking for a vocalist!

Pls

https://soundcloud.com/nathan-bell-52/untitled-demo-track-2


----------



## skudmunky

My dual-violin-fronted folk metal band recently released our new single. Lots of harmonized violin leads and historically accurate lyrics!



https://www.facebook.com/isenmor/


----------



## GORILLAWALLACE

cracked pro tools hobbyist basement dweller here!

instrumental metal with a hint of prog inspired by things like BTBAM, intervals, the contortionist, the mars volta etc.



go to bandcamp for better quality and download

gorillawallace.bandcamp.com


----------



## Pablo

Our band, Oblivion Denied, just released our debut album "Truth". 
This is the cover art:





Stylisticly, we navigate the murky metal waters somewhere between thrash, death and groove metal... with a few surprises sprinkled on top for good measure.

The album is available as a free download on Bandcamp right here: http://obliviondenied.bandcamp.com or can be streamed from youtube right here: Oblivion Denied on Youtube

Moreover, you are more than welcome visit Oblivion Denied's Facebook page


The embedded video is titled "Tightrope" - a track with agression, groove and even a bit of melody... Come on, all the cool kids are diggin' it 


Please let me know what you think!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## fool

Hi dudes, my band (https://www.facebook.com/AwakeTheSecrets) just did a video playthrough:
https://youtu.be/uCLBx7BcxTM
if you like us you canm buy our music on Bandcamp, iTunes, spotify and many more!
Thank you


----------



## Siyt

Hi everyone,
my band is called KOIOS. We play some weird crossover between trash, death, groove and progressive. Please let me know, what you think. 

This is our Youtube channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/KoiosOfficial

Our facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/koiosofficial/

and our bandcamp:
https://koiosofficial.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## mgh

UK black metal with melodic death influences, lots of orchestral arrangements, clean and heavy vox, for fnas of Enslaved, Drudkh, Winterfylleth etc


----------



## Gmork

recorded video of my brutal tech death band TERMINAL SEQUENCE' live set this past saturday. was pretty wild. please take a watch and tell me whatcha think. btw at first i made a new thread in music discussion but i see there was a spot here for posting your own music etc. sorry admins.


----------



## The Surrealist

What's up guys! My name is John Marc Degaard and I play drums for the band 'The Surrealist', and we've put up a teaser for our debut single/video. You can check it out here:

http://bit.ly/ss-teaser-yt

Hope you guys enjoy it! Feel free to visit our facebook page to stay updated: 

http://bit.ly/surreal-fb

Thanks! Keep in touch

-John Marc


----------



## luislais

Hi!!!

Doom Crust Death Metal from Galiza:

https://mornemetal.bandcamp.com/

Greetings!


----------



## amaksu2

We are excited to announce our HEX EP will be physically and digitally released September 24th. Until then, the link to our new music video for Wolves On A Fence is in the description. Please like and share and follow us on any social media platform for more updates.

https://youtu.be/Lxrux35b8VQ

www.tanzen.bigcartel.com
www.tanzen.bandcamp.com
www.youtube.com/user/tanzenofficial
www.instagram.com/tanzenofficial
www.twitter.com/wearetanzen
http://tanzen.bandcamp.com/
https://soundcloud.com/tanzenband


----------



## Conjuring Gogue

*Mandala - "Completely Free"




*

http://www.mandalaofficial.com
https://www.instagram.com/mandalametal
https://www.facebook.com/mandalabandofficial
https://twitter.com/bandmandala


----------



## Nanoverse

I've been playing for years. Did some extensive research on cleaning up my mixes these past couple of weeks. For once I feel confident in the quality of my recordings. Check em out! Thanks! Constructive criticism is much appreciated. 

www.soundcloud.com/nanoverse

- Nanoverse Productions


www.youtube.com/nanoverseproductions
www.facebook.com/nanoverse


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Hey! 
This is my band, extreme metal from Brazil:


----------



## abeigor

A little different from most of the contributions around here, but a super fun project that I've been involved with for a while. I play bass.
http://themegustas.bandcamp.com
http://www.facebook.com/themegustas/


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

First of all, thank you for making a thread to share our own stuff. My project's name is Debauchery Cannon and the debut release is coming November 2017. I have the instrumental tracks up and will be updating as I tour.

https://www.facebook.com/DebaucheryCannon/

https://soundcloud.com/debaucherycannon


----------



## Charlez

http://dchband.com
http://facebook.com/deathcomeshome
http://instagram.com/deathcomeshome


----------



## wiretap

Hell, I'll play. Check out my bands new record that was released Friday.






http://normajeannoise.com


----------



## southerngentlemanguitars

https://www.facebook.com/heavybreakfast

http://heavybreakfastband.bandcamp.com/track/berserker

http://heavybreakfastband.bandcamp.com/track/for-better-or-worse


----------



## pstol

New album from some close friends and band I briefly played - Isonomist

https://www.facebook.com/isonomist/
https://isonomist.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I released my latest full-length album last week. It's been a over a year in the writing process. I canned and rewrote/reworked tracks many times over to fit the theme I was going for. I'd like to hear any feedback on anything from the writing, production, to simple general responses.

It's streaming here: https://dbartko.bandcamp.com/album/normality


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Here is the link to my old band Final Uprising's full EP, plus a live version of our song "HalluciNation" that never made it to the recording stage. Any feedback would be much-appreciated!

https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising


----------



## Drifter88

In Ashes - Melodic Hardcore

https://www.facebook.com/inasheswelieofficial/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qXiKjzHw-s


----------



## Deckard

My band's album was just released yesterday!

https://nexus07.bandcamp.com/album/what-we-were-what-we-are-what-we-will-be


----------



## Basilisk

www.facebook.com/theinvict
www.theinvict.bandcamp.com


----------



## Alekke

We play groove metal with elements of thrash and 8 string stuff.
Most recent stuff can be downloaded for free here:

www.endband.net

with "Illustrating Evil" being most "experimental" and modern.


----------



## dimitris maf

Check band Ortensia

https://www.facebook.com/ortensiagr/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQOU_5grJoA


----------



## dimitris maf

Check my band Ortensia

https://www.facebook.com/ortensiagr/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQOU_5grJoA


----------



## frogman81

My band released a youtube lyric vid to celebrate Halloween. If you like gothic rock/metal, check us out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no1kfPrEef4


----------



## Fretless

Just released our new CD today!

https://allroadstorome.bandcamp.com/album/synergy
https://www.facebook.com/allroadstorome/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe1S7A-qSqkar1t1dZMlEkQ


----------



## Davee

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialBWTC



Only have 1 single demo out from our upcoming release, but nonetheless we're trying to gain attention.


----------



## adriangrizzly

Did another playthrough!


----------



## lucasroy37

Fretless said:


> Just released our new CD today!
> 
> https://allroadstorome.bandcamp.com/album/synergy
> https://www.facebook.com/allroadstorome/
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe1S7A-qSqkar1t1dZMlEkQ





Sweet man! Good job with this! Lets exchange likes if you feel so inclined!  mine is www.facebook.com/lucasroyofficial

Should check out my videos there or listen to me at www.soundcloud.com/lucasroyofficial


----------



## Justavip

https://www.facebook.com/VulturesAboveUs

Single: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgRtiHwA1Vc


----------



## frogman81

My gothic band's latest single, rough-mixed with lyrics. If you dig Type O Negative, you might like it.


----------



## Vigaren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocx_8scFI9M

My bands first singel! Proggressive metal from sweden: heavy riffs, clean vocals and alot of beautiful chord changes! 

would love to hear what u guys think! 


https://www.facebook.com/karmanjakah/


----------



## Fraz666

Hello, here's my new band *Hell Obelisco*, in the first song there is also our friend Tony J. Jelencovich from Transport League (ex B-Thong, M.A.N.).
sludge? riffs?

https://hellobelisco.bandcamp.com
https://www.facebook.com/hellobelisco

someone posted it on youtube:


----------



## orbsonb

*Robot Zombie Army - When You Expect It Least EP
(prog/thrash/death metal)*

http://robotzombiearmy.bandcamp.com





FFO: Gojira, later Strapping, Nevermore

EP features 5 original songs and one semi-faithful They Might Be Giants cover


----------



## periapsis-uk

Hey guys and gals, please check out my band Periapsis, an instrumental band from Plymouth, UK and let us know what you think! We have recently finished a playthrough of one of our songs, 'Crosswind', with more to follow very soon.

FFO: Haunted Shores, Dorje, Polyphia, Sithu Aye, Intervals.

Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/periapsis.uk/
https://soundcloud.com/periapsis-uk
https://youtu.be/vgn2WQrCnq0


----------



## Well Above Hell

Avenge The Sin

FFO: Slice The Cake, Within The Ruins, Shadow Of The Colossus, Lorelei, Ovid's Withering, I, Valiance, Lorna Shore.

False Awakening Single:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS-nUDv9-Fo

Social Media:
https://www.facebook.com/avengethesin/
https://www.instagram.com/avengethesin/
https://twitter.com/AvengeTheSin


----------



## Pyramidhead4092

Good night guys, maybe you see DimaGhotic build posts in Luthiery/Modifications/Customizations thread.

This guy create band DildoDespair, check first LP single and subscribe:
DildoDespairBandcamp


----------



## SPettyGuitar

We are a UK based Progressive Metal band from the West Midlands. I personally have been producing and writing the material for the last year but we are getting ready to approach labels and be gig ready. 

https://www.facebook.com/HuntingHumansUK/

Please find a sound cloud link on our home page to a demo we wrote purely for testing engineering, material will be soon available once the tracks are recorded.

We'd love to hear your feedback!

We will greatly appreciate any support we can get while getting this band up and running. All we want to do is get out on the road and give our best at every show. 

Lets keep music alive!

Kind regards
Steve


----------



## Coalesce42

Horned Wolf - Set Some Things on Fire
https://www.facebook.com/hornedwolf
https://hornedwolf.bandcamp.com/album/set-some-things-on-fire


----------



## Uncreative123

*Sequoyah- *(FFO: Periphery, Monuments, Tesseract, Linkin Park? (lol))

https://www.facebook.com/SequoyahSounds/



iTunes:https://itun.es/us/ySn_fb 

Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/artist/6YLZT9OBpvcu86pagP0dm6

(Also on Pandora)


Bandcamp (FREE download): https://sequoyahband.bandcamp.com/album/perception



Review from It Djents:
http://www.itdjents.com/reviews-2/re...ah-perception/

"Sequoyah is a new band in dire need of more attention. I have no doubt that their mix of pop sensibility and slamming riffs, alongside a versatile vocalist and talented instrumentalists, could make for a widely accessible sound. Backed by Perception, one of the best metalcore releases Ive heard this year, I wish nothing but success for this budding group. Though some songs occasionally border on repetitive and the band is not exactly reinventing the genre, Sequoyah are a group of talented songwriters with an astonishing amount of potential."


----------



## bigswifty

"Virga"

listen/download/buy at bandcamp - https://devbrow.bandcamp.com

stream it on youtube - 


i hope you enjoy


----------



## Cephalotripsy

*AVSLUT 

Swedish black metal

https://www.facebook.com/1008Avslut1008



**

**


* * https://open.spotify.com/artist/4YYI1SQ1OPHDN9SwseZwhn



*


----------



## xwestonx

*YIG*

Solo project drawing influences from a mix of Black Metal, Industrial, and Hardcore.

https://yigmetal.bandcamp.com/album/sigil


----------



## blubaruboxer

Singularis. One man project from Tampa, FL. I just released a 3 song Ep. https://singularis2.bandcamp.com

stream it on youtube:


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Attention anyone in the NJ, NY, PA area : shoot me a message so we can hang! 
My band Nights Of Malice is gonna be opening for Carnifex and we're super stoked! If you wanna come hang with us and see Carnifex and Rings Of Saturn live let me know!


----------



## chipchappy

Whiskey + Pod XT Pro + Ormsby HypeGTR6

https://soundcloud.com/jamhanley/haha


----------



## lilstryer

https://soundcloud.com/amonmakesoriginalnoises/sets/nimbus-demos 

Been writing for my band but we haven't made much progress! I thought you guys might want to take a listen anyway!


----------



## memorex731

Awaiting the Doomsday (Deathcore)
FfO: Oceano, Whitechapel, Chelsea Grin, I Declare War, Aegaeon, In The Midst Of Lions. Links: https://m.facebook.com/AwaitingTheDoomsday/ https://awaitingthedoomsday.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## littleredguitars2

just released a new song the other day. instrumental poppunk/proggy sort of thing going on?


----------



## chipchappy

Just posted this little sample last night

https://soundcloud.com/jamhanley/what

Twas fun. The intro was a pain in @$$ tho

Lemme know what you think!


----------



## DeathbyDesign

Hey Everyone,
Newbie here but I wanted to get a plug in for my current band Pedestal of Infamy. We are based out of Phoenix AZ and we have a slam-y death metal mix. We are playing a few shows in the next few weeks around the Phoenix area and then start recording our EP at the end of March.

Bandcamp

Facebook


----------



## SamSam

wecandividebyzero 





Recorded using my KxK sii7 (I think) 

Bass was a dingwall ng2

https://www.facebook.com/wecandividebyzero/


----------



## JoSeven

One man project from Finland! =)



Also check out my brothers drumming videos:


----------



## AmpAnon

Slamboni - Punk/Ska band based in Toronto











http://www.slamboniband.com

Music Video for 'Nice Furniture' from our newest Album: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESBm63KZmyo

Always love hearing feedback good or bad.


----------



## AmpAnon

SamSam said:


> wecandividebyzero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded using my KxK sii7 (I think)
> 
> Bass was a dingwall ng2
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wecandividebyzero/




Effin groovy


----------



## TonyT

This is my debut solo piece, 'Archetype'. Working on some new material to be released soon. Enjoy!


----------



## Vigaren

Swedish djent KARMANJAKAH

Bare knuckle pickups
Reamped with Randall Satan and 5150 
Mastered by Acle Kahney from Tesseract 


song:
https://youtu.be/zbe32ZPNa6Q

facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/karmanjakah/


----------



## Dabo Fett

Link is in the signature, about to get our music out on the Spotify/pandora/iTunes/Amazon

The most recent Russian site to pirate our EP has it rated 4.83/5!

It's hard to describe. Trivium/Pantera meets At the Gates/Carcass with some twin harmonies thrown in too


----------



## Mjamesm555

https://soundcloud.com/m-james-mazury


----------



## Kaickul

Black Metal from the Phili-....ing-ppines...
https://www.facebook.com/TheTrueAtramentum
https://atramentum.bandcamp.com/album/phallusophy


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

We are based out of Victoria, British Columbia and draw influences from Gojira, Tool, Mastodon, and some lighter rock elements.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwDy-Ubi0w8&t=12s

https://soundcloud.com/towki


----------



## bastardbullet

Any Destiny fans out there?


----------



## Taylord

Hey guys, my band is called Earth Brothers, and we are an instrumental group from Southeastern New Mexico. We just released our 2nd music video a couple days ago!


----------



## TheDrumEquation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nblexbfviEc&list=PL5F9m8Kg_kmRxdfOVpRLstcIg6FJFiiOr

Check out my death metal band. Here's our debut EP.

Or check our our website
http://andheraband.com/


----------



## highandmighty93

This isn't a band, but it is my site/page where I do music review podcasts, I have 2 episodes up on Fallujah's "Dreamless" and Dance Gavin Dance's "Mothership." I'd appreciate everyone checking them out, and mods please let me know if this isn't the right thread to post this, and if not, where is a better place to do so. I do want to thank you guys for being a great community!

https://soundcloud.com/user-803496572


----------



## Metallica35

https://www.facebook.com/partitionsband

Check out my latest video, which is a playthrough of the first track off our EP:
[YouTubeVid]RxMw8VxyCpM[/YouTubeVid]

Download the EP for FREE here:
https://partitionsmusic.bandcamp.com/album/0


----------



## Narvic57

Hi everyone!

Here's my band's bandcamp page:

https://lockdownfr.bandcamp.com/releases

You can also check us out on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/Lockdown.fr/

Let me know what you think


----------



## Mike

Hey guys, another member (bpprox22) and I started jamming and created this project. Currently, it's just instrumental and only us two handling everything.

It sounds like a little of everything, but mostly fits into the metal/hardcore category.

Any way, if you're interested, check it out:

The Pathless
https://thepathless.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Hyacinth

My stoner rock band just released two new songs and our full EP is up on band camp. If you're a stoner and you like rock, check it out. If you want to know what acid is like, listen to PSW.

watcherlosangeles.bandcamp.com


----------



## SPettyGuitar

Hey! Would be great if you guys checked us out! I've provided links to each of our pages in my sig. 

EP coming out soon!


----------



## Volteau




----------



## Dwellingers

Hi Guys - new single here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIa4oUlkeV8

Stuff is melodic death metal. Lyric video by Scott Rudd (Aborted, etc.)


----------



## frogman81

My band has recorded an EP worth of (our first) material. Imagine that Peter Steele, Trent Reznor, and Marilyn Manson had a baby... Lots of play-throughs, final mixes, and cool stuff to come 











Like us? Hate us? Eager to hear thoughts...


----------



## frogman81

Sounds sick dude! Looking forward to hearing the full thing


----------



## Jennings_Smithofi

Hey everyone, my band just put the first single from our new EP out. I engineered and mixed this myself so any comments/critiques on my approach is appreciated!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhsSqg8wqQ&t=307s


----------



## nonumbershere

Hey guys, 

I play in two bands, but only one of them is really a sevenstring.org kinda band. We're called Enochian out of Jersey City, and we play really heavy but occasionally pretty djenty metal. We just put out our first video today. I'm the guy with the hot pink dingwall in it. 
If you dig it, come hit us up on whatever social medias you use! Come say hey, we message back.


----------



## Medz

http://www.itdjents.com/it-djents-tv/exclusive-premiere-aeris-visions-feat-pierre-kadinja/

Here is my band ÆRIS !

Check us on Fb : https://www.facebook.com/aerisdjent/


----------



## Willpower

Check out my band. We're still in our early stages but we've got tons of content planned and ready so expect regular updates...

www.facebook.com/NothingLastsOfficial 

or go to our YouTube for some teasers/tasters and riff demonstrations...

https://youtu.be/UUJO5izd3zk 

Many thanks, guys!


----------



## Runander

Check out my new Death Metal band Scalding Remains! 

Songs in the making: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ml6-bSd04

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Scalding-Remains-1480458828686664/

Cheers!


----------



## Volteau

Just released my first full-length album [progmetal/progrock]. Hope you enjoy it and thanks!

https://avandra.bandcamp.com/album/tymora


----------



## jerm

My solo project album is being released June 23, 2017

FFO: The Faceless, Opeth, Behemoth, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah.

You could preview/preorder here:

https://ezerath.bandcamp.com/

You could also checkout the signle on Youtube:


----------



## drenz

This is my band Nidus from Melbourne, Australia

Here is our first single titled Lamiae:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxB7gGHEYz4



If you like what you hear please like our page 
Facebook // http://facebook.com/nidusband

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Kaickul

ATRAMENTUM (BLACK METAL)

https://atramentum.bandcamp.com/

https://www.facebook.com/tramentum/


----------



## sans cosm

https://retinwaav.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Cheap

https://www.facebook.com/collectivesmusic

we're releasing our debut EP Friday, June 2nd. FFO: Plini, Intervals, Hans Zimmer, *insert prog guitarist here*, etc.


----------



## swedenuck

Hey guys and gals! Been a while since I've been around, but for good reason.
Hard at work getting all this going. Just announced our album dropping as of August 1st 2017
We're dropping lots of content leading up to the date so please check back on the regular, and don't be afraid to give us a like and/or a follow.

https://www.facebook.com/resurgencevancouver/
https://resurgencemusic.bandcamp.com/
Here's the youtube link for our first single called 'In The Mirror"

INSTAGRAM: resurgenceband
or catch us on Twitter @ twitter.com/resurgencemusic


----------



## CreophagyJeff666

Hello for all you death Metal people. Please checkout my band called Creophagy.
www.facebook.com/creophagy666

Thanks..


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

Check out my solo project, Debauchery Cannon:


----------



## bjoneill74

This won't be everyone's bag, but our new album just dropped. If you like instrumental music served heavy (not quite metal though), dark and melodic. Check it out.

http://www.ephemeralsun.com

https://ephemeralsun.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Stooge1996

My band Easy Life ( https://www.facebook.com/easylifesound/ ) just dropped our single off our upcoming ep


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

Debauchery Cannon

Youtube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMUsyZk27ezGOHQrjnakUiQ

Bandcamp - https://debaucherycannon.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Dalcan

therivalcycle.bandcamp.com


----------



## Wintermourning

Some stuff I've been working on on my own and am finally getting around to finishing/posting.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_1gNSlEaLsmP5M65OSmZyDTY8facOtfX


----------



## Descent

Working on this right now:


----------



## Kollision

Hello!
Please check out our Soundcloud and new song Unmasked
Kollision Soundcloud


----------



## Alternative-Perspective

I am in no band as of yet, but I post regularly guitar-related stuff (lessons, licks, covers of classical pieces on the electric):

https://www.youtube.com/user/Sphereal/videos


----------



## Tom Sklenar

www.facebook.com/corpsofnoise


----------



## Hali

Hi guys,

I have a one man mathcore project, and i released an EP this May. If you enjoy the genre, give it a listen!

Thanks!



Cheers!


----------



## Basilisk

My band The Invict just released a brand new single "Reduced to Ash & Dust", feel free to check it out at:

www.theinvict.bandcamp.com
www.facebook.com/theinvict


----------



## JoshuaRichard

East Coast Canadian Deathcore:

https://lunaamour.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Dalcan

The Rival Cycle

https://therivalcycle.bandcamp.com


----------



## Sanrek

Irradiance

https://www.facebook.com/IrradianceOfficial/

http://www.deezer.com/fr/artist/11064854


----------



## 7stringDemon

I never knew this thread existed. There's a lot of good music in here! If you got a second, check out my band, Fleshscorn. We only have two singles out now, but the full EP is completely written. Hope you guys like it  support us on Facebook and pretty much every other social media outlet haha.





fleshscorn.bandcamp.com


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dang it's been a long time since I've been to the good old sso. You might remember me from such threads as "Everyone I Knew and Loved has Moved On from this Forum" and "Is this place as cool as it used to be? Let's find out".

I recently joined a new band as a drummer/studio bassist+guitarist/engineer. We're called ANNA X MAE and we're putting out our debut EP on September 18th! Here's a link to our bandcamp if you want to listen to the single. The EP is also available for preorder on iTunes and all that stuff so ye.

http://annaxmae.bandcamp.com


----------



## meatloaf

http://www.ancestorheavymetal.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Börje

Hi yall

Two days ago i had this impulsive idea to give my creative outbursts a platform, thus coming up with a alter ego: Mörökölli (I'm not sure how to translate "mörökölli" to english but it's some kind of troll or something...) At the moment i'm quite committed to the idea that i'll be posting 1-4 songs a week depending how i feel about it. However, here's first song i made, it's called: madness incarnate:  If you like hate eternal there's a possibility that you'll like this song...

There is also some lighthearted songs under the moniker but i thought that this particular one is the best of the bunch...

Thanks in advance

Börje


----------



## DaemonRage

If anyone is into Classic Thrash type of stuff. My old friend recruited me as 2nd guitarist for his new band. Wreck-Defy features guest drummer Shawn Drover (Act Of Defiance, ex-Megadeth, ex-Eidolon) and Glen Drover (ex-Megadeth, ex-King Diamond, Ex-Eidolon) Produced/Recorded & Mixed the album.

Yours truly creating a lyric video for the 1st track


And this track features Glen with a guest guitar solo...



Album was just released with distribution from Alone Records (Europe). Message the Facebook page for North American CDs _https://www.facebook.com/Underground4560_


----------



## DaemonRage

If anyone is into Classic Thrash type of stuff. My old friend recruited me as 2nd guitarist for his new band. Wreck-Defy features guest drummer Shawn Drover (Act Of Defiance, ex-Megadeth, ex-Eidolon) and Glen Drover (ex-Megadeth, ex-King Diamond, Ex-Eidolon) Produced/Recorded & Mixed the album.

Yours truly creating a lyric video for the 1st track


And this track features Glen with a guest guitar solo...



Album was just released with distribution from Alone Records (Europe). Message the Facebook page for North American CDs _https://www.facebook.com/Underground4560_


----------



## Oesnume

This is my instrumental metal project, takes inspiration from good stuff like Cloudkicker, Intervals, Bulb, etc. Released my first EP on Friday the thirteenth this year. Would love to get some outside perspective on it.



facebook.com/oesnume

oesnume.bandcamp.com


----------



## erober26

Here is my ambient post-rock project. Influenced by Cloudkicker, Sigur Ros, and Lights & Motion. Recently just released the first EP

https://www.facebook.com/underthiscrackedshell/
https://open.spotify.com/album/68lKEBZHzxvOItK2HjcQAx?si=fOwYP8twTUmQUQUAaFYWeQ


----------



## Schizo Sapiens

Not really a band but chanel where I upload my music. Some metal (mostly sevenstring or downtuned six) and some gentle stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb2wB6zAr08AYVIzVcyeArA

Examples





I'm going to publish two tracks a day for the remainder of the week. And then I switch to "once-a-week" schedule and try to stick with it.


----------



## stevexc

Joined a new band a couple weeks ago, and I have a couple tracks to share!


----------



## Michikawa

I mainly produce soundtrack music in my home studio. My bandcamp is:

http://mattipaalanen.bandcamp.com


----------



## Radau

We released a new single about a week ago, check it out if you’re into bands like Karnivool, Dead Letter Circus & Skyharbor!

Maybe check us out on social media?
https://www.facebook.com/wearemetanoiaband/
https://www.instagram.com/wearemetanoia/
https://twitter.com/wearemetanoia


----------



## Vyn

Currently in the process of learning how to record and on a bit of a black-metal binge. My SoundCloud:

https://soundcloud.com/vynloria


----------



## bloodblind

Hey, Happy New Year all of you. Something I've been meaning to do for a long time is make a bandcamp page for my first band long since dissolved. We were a death metal band called Sons of Slaughter with a few demos and an album released by Retribute Records, but seeing as they folded eventually I thought it would be cool to put the stuff up for free downloads. Hope some of you enjoy it you have a chance or the inclination to check it out

https://sonsofslaughter.bandcamp.com

I’ve also posted various projects to soundcloud

https://soundcloud.com/tim-rasmussen-820407269


----------



## BassMetalDude

Hey, I recently joined a fresh alternative/nu-metal-ish band.
Currently rehearsing for future shows and we are recording our next EP.

Meanwhile, check out our previous (debut) EP!


YT:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3XQZOAN__iVKXfvj8SqH5Ip49UtkQPMC
IG:
https://www.instagram.com/windupband/
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Windupband/
Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/album/3A5FrkRQxhGNpOa0m5OLCG

Lots of great content in this thread btw!


----------



## I Voyager

My band *EXTINCTION A.D. *is putting out a new record next month and going out on tour with Darkest Hour and Whores. Check it out! Would love to hear some feedback from y'all!


----------



## Niyoh

Hey Guys!

Give it a try!


----------



## Basti

Fresh off the press  

https://hollowsanity.bandcamp.com
https://www.facebook.com/hollowsanity/


----------



## MTGeezy

Hey everyone! My band Maul dropped our demo last week. We’ve only been a band for a few months now, trying to hit this shit hard. If you like death metal, chances are you’ll like us. We are a blend of death metal and hardcore, without strangling to far into deathcore. 

Give it a listen! Give our pages a follow! Anything is appreciated!

https://maul701.bandcamp.com/album/midwest-death-demo

https://twitter.com/maul701

https://facebook.com/MAULND/


----------



## Pablo255

https://sulphurseas.bandcamp.com/album/suzanne

Recorded the bass track for this album. If you like black metal it's worth a listen


----------



## 1oVVa

Hello there!

We're ELECTRIFIED - an Industrial Groove Metal band from Kyiv, Ukraine

https://www.facebook.com/electrifiedukraine/

We have released our first album recently and are eager to share it with people.

You can listen to it at our Bandcamp page: https://electrified.bandcamp.com/


And also some tracks on Youtube:







The album is also available on all online stores and streaming services, but if you want, we'll give you a link to the free version of it.

Feel free to share your opinion with us!


----------



## Niyoh

https://niyoh.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## buriedoutback

I just released the first song of our new 5 song record.
www.facebook.com/buriedoutback is our website and all tracks are free here : https://buriedoutback.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Erik ShinyWolf

Hey guys! I just released this album on Bandcamp featuring Casey Sabol (formerly Periphery) and Gustavo Assis Brasil (Dig Trio, Hiromi ETC). Figured you all might enjoy it. Thanks! 

I can't post a link since I'm new... but look up Shinywolf Mirthmaker Bandcamp if you feel like it haha


----------



## Rusty-Quad




----------



## Krauthammer

https://www.facebook.com/lordsofsorcery/


----------



## TedEH

I can't remember if I've posted in this thread before, but if I did, it's probably out of date.

My newest solo stuff:
https://tomhansen.bandcamp.com/album/the-omen
My facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/musictomhansen/

My bands:
https://www.facebook.com/signsofchaosmetal/
https://www.facebook.com/Fumigation-137024276331132/
https://www.facebook.com/NorilskDoom/


----------



## jerm

Do you like Progressive Death Metal in the vain of Opeth, The Faceless, Rivers of Nihil, Fallujah and Behemoth?

Check out my solo project: ezerath.bandcamp.com


----------



## stevexc

Figure I might as well plug my shit here too!

We just re-recorded one of our demos with the full band (originally had programmed drums and a guitarist playing bass) and whipped together a quick lyric video for it. CHECK IT:



FFO early 2000s metalcore (AILD, LOG, etc.)


----------



## HjR

Hey guys,

Check out my latest guitar-playthrough with my beloved *ESP Horizon NT-7B*.
The song's called _'Spinal Cord Fusion'_ which is one of a track from our upcoming III. studio record called _'Trinity'_.
Hope you guys dig it!


Cheers,

Greg


----------



## xAGx

This is my band. Psyclosarin from Salem Ohio. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MerlinTKD

New Year, new page, new music!

https://www.facebook.com/eightfoldpathmusic/

In 2017, I worked on a series of pieces, most of which were old ideas never fleshed out. They're done, and compiled as an album, and available on Bandcamp for free (or whatever you want to donate).

https://eightfoldpathmusic.bandcamp.com/album/2017

Enjoy, and thanks for listening!


----------



## InvertedEarth

What's up guys?! My band released our debut EP titled "Vection". Let us know what you think.
FFO: Decapitated, Gojira, and Revocation

www.invertedearth.bandcamp.com


----------



## Rotatous

https://hinayana.bandcamp.com


----------



## syndrone

www.syndrone-music.com

Instrumental Metal Guitar Album just released on 03/03/2018! 

More previews: https://www.syndrone-music.com/music

Facebook: www.facebook.com/SyndroneStudio
YouTube: www.youtube.com/SynDrone

Cheers
SYNDRONE


----------



## Metalloutd

Here I am guyz ... nothing special but feel free to listen to it 
link below


----------



## AryaBara

Instrumental / Metalcore
FFO : Protest The Hero, Intervals

Bandcamp : http://methiums.bandcamp.com/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/methiums
Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/methiums
Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/user/methiumsmusic

Give it a try!


----------



## Taikatatti

*My Band ATLAS *

https://www.facebook.com/atlasfin/
YOUTUBE: http://bit.ly/2GaLthX
Spotify: http://spoti.fi/2IG9T1i
iTunes: https://apple.co/2DHJpsE
Deezer: http://bit.ly/2GdyQ62
Tidal: http://bit.ly/2GLEuKh


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

*THIS BROKEN MACHINE*
Architectural Metal

Website: http://www.tbmband.com/
Bandcamp : https://thisbrokenmachine.bandcamp.com/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/thisbrokenmachine/
Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/thisbrokenmachine/
Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/user/thisbrokenvideo


----------



## Ulvhedin

Sacratus 
Thrashy Death Metal

Old school demo recorded the old school way. E standard riffery to smash your face in!


Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SacratusBand


----------



## Morax

New stuff from Eigengrau: murky and chaotic blackened instrumental doom on an 8 string

Just released The Only Way Out Is Through, check it out!

https://eigengrauband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## John

More like a project at this point, but:

Death Be Not Proud- mostly metal, rock, healing & easy listening

Website/bandcamp: 
-https://deathbenotproud.bandcamp.com/

facebook:
-https://www.facebook.com/johnucolmusic
-https://www.facebook.com/deathbenotproudlmusic

Spotify:
-https://goo.gl/PdPVYh

Youtube:
-https://www.youtube.com/johnucol


----------



## cip 123

Figured I'd post this here, not my band a friends, currently looking for a new drummer. Good bit of Tech Death.

If you happen to be a drummer or know one in the UK, check it out.



https://www.facebook.com/godeateruk/


----------



## skinstripper

TheReal7 said:


> anyone myspacers here? I just signed up and looking ot make some contacts.


Wow, I have not been on Myspace in ages. Will check it out. \m/


----------



## skinstripper

Hey guys, you can check out my music here: https://skinstripper.bandcamp.com/
And my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw9pKMfvt-VLFxbA6ELq8Gw?view_as=subscriber

Thanks. \m/


----------



## cip 123

Cloud Cartel self titled EP just released - 

https://cloudcartel.bandcamp.com/

Also on Spotify/iTunes


----------



## Gunderslam

H1Z1 - Metal
Lots of energy
https://h1z1.bandcamp.com/album/unbounded


----------



## Liam Hardy




----------



## Stockfoot13

Luck Wont Save You
Melodic death metal/deathcore

facebook: www.facebook.com/luckwontsaveyou
bandcamp: luckwontsaveyou.bandcamp.com

All our music is free on bandcamp. We are an internet only band consisting of 2 guys. Russell Eck does all the guitars, bass, keys, and vocals. Jared Klein does drums and is currently the drummer in Rivers of Nihil.

Luck Wont Save You - Kings and Cretins (Drummer of Rivers of Nihil)


----------



## Sam R

Here's our most recent song! Tuned to drop F on a 6 string baritone for this one. Fun to play!


----------



## Descent

Here's mine:



https://www.reverbnation.com/scrollkeeper

old band


----------



## Descent

cip 123 said:


> Figured I'd post this here, not my band a friends, currently looking for a new drummer. Good bit of Tech Death.
> 
> If you happen to be a drummer or know one in the UK, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/godeateruk/



Very nice! Killer tunes!


----------



## Grim Shit

Hello there, talented people !
If you like Instrumental/Progressive Metal, you might enjoy my music :
Cheers ! \m/

Website : http://www.grimshit-music.com/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/grimshitmusic/
Soundcloud : https://soundcloud.com/grim-shit


----------



## HjR

Hey fellas,

We released a brand new studio video about our recording cycle of the third record called 'Trinity'.
It has been mixed & mastered by the legendary producer, Tue Madsen at Antfarm Studios.
Hope you like it!



Cheers,

Greg


----------



## skinstripper

https://skinstripper.bandcamp.com

Hey there guys, I have just released a new album, go take a listen. Thanks. \m/


----------



## Jook

Hey folks!

Jeremy Hook of Epiphany here! We just dropped our first single from our debut self-titled "Epiphany"

Let me know your thoughts over on youtube!



website = www.epiphany.band


----------



## Jobam-Martins

https://www.facebook.com/HardgainerOfficial


----------



## Sdrizis89

The Illusory Self (New York, NY)
Blackened Metalcore

www.facebook.com/theillusoryself
theillusoryself.bandcamp.com

We just dropped our debut EP, Praise The Fantastic. Hope everyone digs it! Throw us a like on facebook!


----------



## Turgon

Nightbearer (Germany)
Old School Death Metal

https://www.facebook.com/nightbearer/


We recently released our Debut EP Stories from beyond via Unholy Fire Records. You might like us!


----------



## Overtone

www.facebook.com/aloneonthemoonband

Album drops on August 10th, post-rock metal filled with spacey vibes! If anyone in Houston sees this then come out to the Secret Group next Friday!


----------



## Overtone

The full length is out if anyone wants to check it out. 

http://aloneonthemoon.bandcamp.com
https://open.spotify.com/album/11CG2ONlysOGofzum5cLde

I think most of you guys would like The Digger or Suicitation the best.


----------



## Cromatic

Expatriated (Denmark)
Progressive metal
Debut album out now!


----------



## gale_lega

Hesperian Death Horse - 'Horde' from the second part of the trilogy 'Živ'


----------



## Lax

Here is my "career" Facebook ^^
https://www.facebook.com/Laxthestampede/


----------



## GunpointMetal

Got a couple of new-ish videos up the tube. Come find us on social media if you like irreverent nonsense, ultra-low tuned guitars, and odd time signatures for no reason.


----------



## Basilisk

www.theinvict.com


----------



## E.H.

https://www.facebook.com/hollowthoughtsband/

Alternative metal from Finland! Go have a listen


----------



## haiduk

https://haiduk.bandcamp.com


----------



## TheEmptyCell

Figured I’d come by and drop the link for a great single from my friends band that I had the pleasure of tracking bass on their first full-length record for.

For the Gear nerds: I used my Dingwall ABZ6 in B standard and they revamped it through a Darkglass Super Symmetry and B7K.

http://lnk.to/Impetus

Find them here: https://www.facebook.com/WeAreBLFT/

Or here: https://instagram.com/weareblft

Couple more singles and the full 10 song album coming soon, before the new year!


----------



## Iron1

Open Tomb on Bandcamp


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## SolarGlory

TheReal7 said:


> anyone myspacers here? I just signed up and looking ot make some contacts.


d


----------



## chipchappy

https://lukeohanley.bandcamp.com/releases

New track!


----------



## lewis

"ENENRA" - 
www.facebook.com/enenraband

Debut single "Declaration"-


----------



## Goro923

Hey everyone, haven't posted on the forum in several years, but my band has an album out and all the proceeds of the CD edition go directly to animal shelters and hospitals, courtesy of Absolute Contempt Records.

Jam some weird death/grind and help out some kitties!

https://erniatheband.bandcamp.com


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Jobam-Martins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HardgainerOfficial



We just released a video of our song "We resist"


----------



## toolcarey

Check my solo project https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSey5xAnx7Ol2b5ibn2MjQvfurgZ-EgnN
There is a link to recording resources in the videos' info, in essence: SSD4 for the drums, Ibanez RG721rw + POD HD500 with RedWirez IR's for the guitars, Harley Benton B-450 for the bass with Mercurial Tube Screamer and RedWirez IR's.
You can download or stream the audio here as well: https://bowband.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Annonnymous

If you're into pop/alternative/britpop/shoegaze/whatever-it-is music... No 7 strings whatsoever https://www.facebook.com/liquescentband/
We have only one "professionally recorded" song released for now. More to come. It sounds more like a demo though. I personally HATE it. But it's on Youtube so I guess it is too late for that heh.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

https://www.facebook.com/angelswordmetal/

2nd album coming next spring.


----------



## Mwoit

I play 7 string in GENDO IKARI (grind, noise):

https://gendoikari.bandcamp.com/



I play 6 string in Haar (atmospheric black metal):

https://haar.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Here is new project covering some good old songs and jazz them up. The video was taken from a local gig in Toronto where we covered the Mustang Sally


----------



## lewis

"ENENRA"

www.facebook.com/enenraband

Debut Single "DECLARATION"


----------



## Descent

http://scrollkeeper.bandcamp.com 

Traditional heavy metal, no 8 string chug riffs, I'm sorry


----------



## E.H.

Melodic seven string action!!


----------



## ChugThisBoy

You like heavy music that's not mixed well, has 7 string guitars in it and propably doesn't make sense at all? Say no more! Check my latest album:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

http:///www.helveteinc.com


----------



## StoneForSoil

Check out the new Stone For Soil track 'Frostbitten'

Track 2 on the new album 'Vestigial'


----------



## Tatu Aleksi

I'll consider my YouTube channel as my website for now. Anyway, I have an instrumental prog metal solo project I'm working on right now. My first single is a bit heavier and riff-driven, and the EP is going to be a mix of prog rock/metal stuff with a fair share of djent, crunch and clean tones. Any comment is appreciated


----------



## dschonn

Dear all,

our newly founded label Monolied Arts has just released two records today, please be our guest at monolied-arts.com or, if you're German, monolied-arts.de.
You can find all the links to the music streaming platforms on our website, below is a YouTube video for one of the songs.


Akt und Ton – Ein Tanz

Cheers,
Dschonn


----------



## Robert_Rayvid

hey, just finish my 8 string instrumental project please check it out and let me know what you think about it


here's my bandcamp page to check the other music
https://circlet.bandcamp.com

and it also avaiable on every streaming music streaming services

thanks.


----------



## hand amputation

Does a podcast count? We _talk_ about music all the time.

www.boyspodast.com


----------



## cronux

Hi guys, haven't posted a while... here's my 8 string death metal band if someone's interested:


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Happy Friday everyone, here is my band practice, little random jams if anyone interested :


----------



## Ben Pinkus

A Titan, A Deity's new track Carpe Noctem. FFO Northlane, Tesseract, Architects


----------



## Boofchuck

ChugThisBoy said:


> You like heavy music that's not mixed well, has 7 string guitars in it and propably doesn't make sense at all? Say no more! Check my latest album:



I very much enjoyed this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Willpower

My band's new single: 



We've done everything ourselves (recording, mixing, mastering). Would love to get some feedback!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

My band just dropped a new single !

www.stealtheuniverse.com


Give it a shot if you love those good'ol 2000's metalcore riffs \m/


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

This is an Old School Death Metal style solo project I've been working on the past year. I'm on Vocals, Guitars and Drum Machine. If you like it I would appreciate a follow Thanks. https://www.facebook.com/abyssofeternity


----------



## BTrip

My first track here, just an instrumental. I'm new to producing and all that kinda of stuff. Would appreciate feedback!


----------



## nateispro

Decided to jump onto Youtube after years of swearing it off. My first rough video, With Heavy Heart. I just threw it together to practice alternate and tremolo picking I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## nateispro

I hate to post back to back as it seems to be a slow thread but I just finished up another short video I really enjoyed! The main riff is actually for the Balaguer guitars riff off. But I just had so much fun I wanted to expand upon it! Enjoy!


----------



## BlackSG91

BTrip said:


> My first track here, just an instrumental. I'm new to producing and all that kinda of stuff. Would appreciate feedback!




Sounds like Jeff Beck's Guitar Shop album you're playing there. Sounds real good! Are you using a kill-switch on that tune?


;>)/


----------



## StoneForSoil

New Stone For Soil tracked on a Kiesel SCB7


----------



## BTrip

BlackSG91 said:


> Sounds like Jeff Beck's Guitar Shop album you're playing there. Sounds real good! Are you using a kill-switch on that tune?
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Thanks! No kill-switch just rolled back volume knob about half way and finger picked it all!


----------



## Descent

Our band just released a new single:

https://www.reverbnation.com/scrollkeeper/song/30923002-scrollkeeper-lady-death-2019-single

mixed/mastered with some help from the guys in the Recording forum


----------



## sergiomT

Hi guys! My band just dropped our last single. I hope you like it 

https://www.facebook.com/closetotheskyband


----------



## Jays Octave

https://www.jaysoctave.com/

It is my official website. You guys can direct contact me here if require any help. Thanks...


----------



## alessandroarzilli

“Sore throat” is the first song of my new instrumental solo album “Musa”, out now on all digital platforms.
This project has been totally self-produced, so if you like what you’re hearing please support!


----------



## nateispro

Made another one this week. Super Simple, but a ton of fun and some good headbanging to be had. (At least I think)


----------



## Lindmann

This is my entirely-diy video.
I recorded the song sitself and I shot and edited the video.

It was the fist time I made a video and I am pretty happy with the result.
We basically just put a bunch a cameras and lamps in our rehersal space and then went apeshit.


----------



## cwhitey2

Disfathom.bandcamp.com


----------



## Jays Octave

nateispro said:


> Made another one this week. Super Simple, but a ton of fun and some good headbanging to be had. (At least I think)




Nice... Very well deserving work.


----------



## alessandroarzilli

“Passions” is the second song of my new instrumental solo album “Musa”, out now on all digital platforms.
This project has been totally self-produced, so if you like what you’re hearing please support!


----------



## nateispro

Jays Octave said:


> Nice... Very well deserving work.



Thank you very much!!

I just put the finishing touches on this one tonight. I need to work on my video editing skills still, but its my first multi clip video!


----------



## Jobam-Martins

We released a new album. Anyone that likes Technical death metal, melodic death metal and death core stuff, check us out!


----------



## Descent

Just released a new single - "Lady Death" NWOTHM

http://www.scrollkeeper.com/

https://soundcloud.com/scrollkeeper/scrollkeeper-lady-death-2019-single


----------



## jmill00

Here's a track from earlier this year. Instrumental metal. Chugs included.

https://soundcloud.com/user-404092393/frosts-edge-feat-kyle-tyson


----------



## Ilia Tilev

DISCLAIMER: Shameless promotion!
Love to hear your opinion on my EP:


----------



## Jays Octave

If this is your first multi clip video then I think you deserve the appreciation. But you are right that you need to work on your video editing.


----------



## larphi

Hey guys, I'm guitarist in Sexplush, a slamming death metal band from Montpellier, France.

We've just released our debut single



I hope you'll enjoy it !

See ya !


----------



## warlock7strEMG

This is one of my bands Vatic Decryption. This is the first song we just released and we recorded a music video for it. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## klinic

My band released our first video clip a couple of days ago! Recorded, mixed and mastered by myself (which is a work in progress as it's the second song I've ever worked on). Anyway, would love to hear what you guys think!


----------



## Jays Octave

Guys...
After watching these videos. I am finding myself to add some my videos that are not likely these but good. This monday I will launching my next video and share it here.


----------



## Studiostriver

I finally made a new video, as a YouTube intro theme.
As I always do every note with heart, so if you like it click subscribe (like, comment) on my YouTube channel , it would mean a lot to me as I try to raise it to 1K in the near future.
Any support is welcome. \m/


Its made in rather old school heavy melodic/proggy metal but that is the way I like it.


----------



## stevexc

My band, Global Genocide, just put out our first full-length online!





Melodic death metal, but on the technical side.


----------



## James Blood

Some excerpts of one of my band's latest songs: Xenogod - Among Rotting Corpses!


----------



## Willpower

My band's just dropped a new single:


----------



## Paul Warren

Our site and socials! Thanks!
http://www.infiniteeve.com
https://www.facebook.com/infiniteevemusic
https://www.instagram.com/infiniteevemusic
https://twitter.com/infiniteeveband


----------



## shpence

https://wereallwrong.bandcamp.com
https://soundcloud.com/wereallwrong/sets/were-all-wrong-ep


----------



## gs_waldemar

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?li...lrN71V6tGqmpLiZTG3sQA9wQffqeLDzHuyVjw90yHO0eI


----------



## TalonGregory

Anyone have an opinion about what subgenre we should call ourselves? lol


----------



## TalonGregory

shpence said:


> https://wereallwrong.bandcamp.com



I've only listened to Living Dead so far, but I'm really digging it. I'm getting hints of Meshuggah, mostly in the vocal style, but a little in the guitar work. I followed


----------



## shpence

TalonGregory said:


> I've only listened to Living Dead so far, but I'm really digging it. I'm getting hints of Meshuggah, mostly in the vocal style, but a little in the guitar work. I followed


Thanks man!


----------



## JohnnyWanders

Www.Wanders.bandcamp.com

Just released 3 of the 5 song on my new Prog Metal Album.

Drums from James Knoerl of Aviations, toured with the faceless.

And Mixed and Mastered by Norwegian Musician and Producer Emil Bringsli

All Guitar, Bass and Midi Programming done by me... Johnny Wanders

Youtube channel where I have 2 music videos and will be posting a new music video soon at www.youtube.com/johnnywanders 




Please subscribe and let me know what you guys and gals think.

Long live SS.O


----------



## Leberbs

My brother and I have been recording tunes that never was released with the band. We'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## DeKay

Here's a new music video to my thally song disturbed world, hope ya like it


----------



## Jobam-Martins

This is my first solo work. I hope You guys enjoy!
Also, I have an extreme metal band called Hardgainer. Listen to our latest release "Invisible walls".


----------



## Thaeon

I'm in a Post-Rock/Post-Metal band. We're still working on our first recordings. But you can follow us in the usual places.

facebook.com/ghulsband
www.ghuls.online


----------



## soundbase

Didn't realise there was this post here where could post some of my videos. I did already post these under the Extended Range sub-forum, but thought could post here as well. Here's some videos of my YouTube channel. I'm focusing on how to go low with guitars. So looking at standard scale guitars with thicker string gauges to go low, through to Baritone and extended range guitars. Thought it might be nice to share setups and things I've gone through with trying to go low on guitars. Check out some of the videos here, and let me know what you think of the channel


----------



## TheUnknownOne

My band just dropped a new song, check it out if you need your daily melodic metalcore dose !


----------



## Ozzfest

Album released yesterday!


----------



## Najka

Just released first single, trying to do something different with a blend of modern tones and old styles


Full album later this year
https://www.facebook.com/NemoriaBand/


----------



## soundbase

I've put up a new video on my Youtube channel. It's about creative ways on using Pitch Drop Effects. I used my MMM1 in Drop G#, and then used the Pitch Shift effect to pitch my guitar around to different lower tunings in the song in the video, and I even pitch it all the way down to C#. Check out the video and let me know what you think. Was fun to use the pitch drop effect in a different way in a song. Definitely try it out for yourselves in your songs


----------



## Ancestor

https://www.alienpropulsiontechnology.com/

http://bit.ly/2mgvfvC


----------



## Pablo

My mate and I finally wrapped up our band Oblivion Denied’s third full length album “Misanthropy”... and we’re pretty darn happy with it!

You can check out and download the album on Bandcamp for free right here: https://obliviondenied.bandcamp.com/

To me, I see it as another step up in terms of production quality from our previous two albums. Don’t get me wrong, I still have TONS to learn, but it’s getting closer!

Here’s a quick little video of our first single “No Place Like Hotel” - hope you like it!


----------



## xxCAGExx

***Metal/Electronic/JazzFusion***
My First Release Ever!! Enjoy!

LXRDFXUL-Outworld Cadence


----------



## skinstripper

Hey there guys, this is my latest release. Please check out my youtube channel if you enjoy extreme music.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Finished tracking our debut 5 song ep last night, now just waiting on mixing/mastering but you can find us here for updates and the soon to be release. It’s some sort of weird amalgamation of clutch/mastodon/red fang/Motörhead with screaming singing and a bunch of guitar solos

Www.Facebook.com/oldbonesny
Www.Instagram.com/oldbonesny


----------



## Un1corn

https://un1corn.bandcamp.com/album/sound-a-round


----------



## zenonshandro

This is _Exterminatus_ from Vancouver BC. I'm playing 6 string bass, the boys are playing 6 string guitars.

Thanks for checking it out. The track is "_Metamorphosis_" from the album "_Laniakea_", released in late 2018 . New album in the works.


----------



## toner

https://soundcloud.com/mikehavrelock/sets/clockwork


----------



## BLD

Here's our Youtube Channel and vid for our first single. Bleeding The Weak - The Human Condition.


----------



## BLD

zenonshandro said:


> This is _Exterminatus_ from Vancouver BC. I'm playing 6 string bass, the boys are playing 6 string guitars.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. The track is "_Metamorphosis_" from the album "_Laniakea_", released in late 2018 . New album in the works.




Is there something we should know about in the water up there??? Adding you guys to the list of Technical Death Metal bands from Canada that have my attention, well done!


----------



## Reasoning Reflections

Hey guys! We are Reasoning Reflections a prog/tech death band from sunny Cyprus! We released our debut full length album at 20/Dec/19 and all of our tracks are in YT/Spotify/Soundcloud etc!

Thematically our album focuses on a short sci-fi story about cycles of death and rebirth of the universe as viewed from the human perspective. With duality as the main premise, the story explores the various stages of the universe pivoted around the human presence and psyche.
Here's our first single Explosion Sets the Canvas. 



other links can be found in my sig! Hope you enjoy our noise


----------



## zenonshandro

BLD said:


> Is there something we should know about in the water up there??? Adding you guys to the list of Technical Death Metal bands from Canada that have my attention, well done!



Bro, thank you so much! I think we sit around in our igloos for a long time, getting ready to get ready before releasing stuff? Haha maybe that's it.


----------



## ExileMetal

Our second album Event Horizon is out on the 14th.

We have many influences, from progressive stuff like Dream Theater, to more djenty stuff like Periphery and Modern Day Babylon. 

Here’s our single, Solaris:



An album teaser:



The album will be available to buy at tauzerometal.bandcamp.com, and steaming in Spotify and Apple Music.


----------



## alienized

Hi!


----------



## isispelican

Just dropped my new video - dreamy nature vibes!


----------



## puolimatkankrouvi

Our power metal band Skygazers have released debut album on Bandcamp. Check it out!

https://skygazers.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Dabo Fett

My band is FINALLY releasing new music after waiting forever for the mixes, listen and hopefully enjoy!

OldBonesNY.bandcamp.com


----------



## AndiKravljaca

There's a new Bioplan on its way, so I thought I'd plug the sites here - it'd be interesting to hear what you guys think of it (particularly the playing!)

https://bioplan.bandcamp.com/releases
https://open.spotify.com/album/5Ew6eix83HEUOYRKArGVzP

The band's website is www.bioplan.se - cheers guys!


----------



## skvld

I released an instrumental ambient/doom/synth record:

https://soundcloud.com/fearandshame/sets/fear-and-shame-3


----------



## icipher

My band, Common Choir. Two new videos we just released, and are dropping the album tomorrow, February 24th across all streaming platforms. Hope you dig it.


----------



## asandwich

I play leads in Hunter Alive, a melodic/atmospheric hardcore band out of New Jersey! For fans of Counterparts, Comeback Kid, The Ghost Inside, and even Deafheaven.

Bandcamp—
https://hunteraliveofficial.bandcamp.com/album/i-decide

Spotify—
https://open.spotify.com/album/1mtIY6Lp79ggIYmUGmO4aa


----------



## Annonnymous

I can't remember if I shared this already. Our band is defunct now but whatever.


----------



## Sdrizis89

New Song by my band "The Illusory Self" and a guitar playthrough featuring my Mayones Duvell 7. Hope you enjoy it! 



Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/artist/0uLjI3fFjfpfEMw3SZUcx0

Facebook. www.facebook.com/theillusoryself
Instagram: @theillusoryself
BandCamp: Theillusoryself.bandcamp.com


----------



## LoudFastThrash

My new band TURBO is NITROROCK from Halifax Canada we have an EP sitting like a bull in the gates, it's going to be incredible. We released our first single today through bravewords! 

http://bravewords.com/news/exclusiv...j6tu78fS8HbZ1lPVyqwtmET_Q547i6PKDsJ-CRSW-wxRE


----------



## georg_f

New Mozart Guitar Hit Single:


----------



## olejason

My shitty black metal-ish stuff

https://appalachian.bandcamp.com/


----------



## SeanSan

I have a side project called "A Spot of Bother" with an EP out on Youtube. Some kind of thrash metal, I would say! Lyrics about toothaches, needing to use the bathroom and lazy store staff.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_1Z4DOOIg-CsULr0q7CC01G1LnQbw5PE


----------



## Eldprov

My new band Eldprov! 90's Gothenburg death metal. We released our first single 'Until Nightfall' last month and we're currently working on an album which will be released later this summer.



Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Eldprov/


----------



## studmiester7

It has been _years_ since I've really been active! I thought what better way to get back in the boards than to share what I've been up to all this time. Please take a listen to my debut solo album, "Temple Of My Wrath" on soundcloud, until it releases everywhere April 10th.

Recorded with my Lundgren M7-loaded LTD V-407B & B205 SM. Guitar & bass tones were created with my Headrush Pedalboard.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-royer-586026454/sets/temple-of-my-wrath


----------



## Dabo Fett

check us out on instagram/Facebook/Instagram/Spotify 
@oldbonesny


----------



## chipchappy

Just posted this as a little throwback:

https://soundcloud.com/woofdad/alone


----------



## Leberbs

What's up guys?
Brother and I have been laying down some tracks from our old band back in 09'. We'd love to hear your feedback on these demos.

https://soundcloud.com/user-217207939/out-of-way-master-draft-2

https://soundcloud.com/leberbs/visions-of-a-nightmare-full-band-demo/s-q8GZu

https://soundcloud.com/leberbs/somehow-i-will-kade-demo/s-FMyxD

https://soundcloud.com/leberbs/being-worthless-isnt-worth-it-demo/s-9FhHJQ3SHUR

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## DECADENCE

I recently restarted my project "Hollow Decadence," and I released a new song last week. Check it out! 

https://hollowdecadence.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Akos89

Hi there folks!

This is my friend's new band. He played in the hungarian band Without Face, they toured with Opeth, Arch Enemy and Decapitated. Enjoy!


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Hey Everyone! Sounds of Chaos Below is a Troma/Horror film inspired fan appreciation metal project my friend and I created this last week. 
We are already supported by Troma Entertainment and Mid West Brutality Underground record label. Pure Underground Indie Death metal!
I won't bore you with a bunch of details and info. Check the music and decide for yourself. 
If you like horror movies, Troma Films and death metal give us a listen. Please help us out and Like, Share, Tweet and all that good stuff! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## shpence

https://wereallwrong.bandcamp.com/album/nostalgist

Album out today!


----------



## rezafelayati

My one-man band's full album, check it out!


----------



## George81CZ

Hi guys, let me show off our new 4 song album Hvozd, by band Chlad. 
https://chlad.bandcamp.com/album/hvozd

I observed rules of this web, guitar is sevenstring :-D
Greetings from Czech Republic.


----------



## Descent

My band's latest LP


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Helou... so i post it here too. We are a new band from Slovakia and we put out our first music video ive been working on alone for 3 months.
Also we are releasing an EP called Living in the past on every streaming platform. It will contain 4 songs with one guest appearence (Chris Clancy - Mutiny Within/ Wearing Scars)
Here is the video.


----------



## slan

My new instrumental project:

https://fallenshrines.bandcamp.com/


----------



## JimF

Another guy with a band  but with an animated lyric video!
Hard to describe, but basically black style vocals over thrashy melodic modern metal, some synth, some prog bits. Heavy melodeath essentially.

"


----------



## DECADENCE

I recently released a new single on my bandcamp page called "Ambition." Take a listen if you can, and let me know what you think!

https://hollowdecadence.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Dabo Fett

check out my band Old Bones, the video is the title track from our debut EP. we just dropped a cover on spotify this morning of March to the Sea by Baroness, check that out to if you’d like!

https://open.spotify.com/track/21H8lepaqwamJK9kYyEUFC?si=Cz_17ihcR8G3VrOpEyuKGw


----------



## alessandroarzilli

“The seventh gift” is the seventh song of our new album “Awareness”, out now on all digital platforms.
This project has been totally self-produced, so if you like what you’re hearing please support!


----------



## VibTDog

My bands facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Im-Not-Dead-Yet-100522568499983



Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/artist/4GM7RpK2WVvXo2z9uVFHaO


----------



## F A L E

Hi guys, I just released my first single ever, I'm really happy about it, please check my page to take a listen


----------



## DaftFloyd

Hello guys, this is my first album. Some of the tracks were in my mind for years, and I finally decided to just sit and record something.
I'm very happy about the result ! It's also on the others platforms (spotify, itunes, etc...).
https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/hypoka-menon

Happy new year !


----------



## Hiddenplate

Hi!

I released small EP with my band Into Opportunity
Check it here: 

We are also on Spotify, TIDAL, Apple Music etc.


----------

